# Due in Sept 2013 looking for bump buddies



## Mimzy3

Hi laides!!

I'm due with my first :baby: in Sept. I'm still very early in my preg. I only found out a couple of days ago. Have my first doc apt next week. Looking to share symptoms and this great experience with other ladies in the same stage as me! :flower:


----------



## Palpouch

Hi,

I'm due in Sept too! Found out yesterday and had my docs appointment today!! This is my first too !!

Very nervous!!


----------



## Mimzy3

Palpouch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm due in Sept too! Found out yesterday and had my docs appointment today!! This is my first too !!
> 
> Very nervous!!

How exciting!! You're so lucky you doctor saw you so soon! How was your first appointment? I'm nervous too often get this anxious feeling? How long were you TTC?


----------



## emma123456

hey ladies! congratulations on your BFP :) there's another thread for September ladies .. you are more than welcome to join us & share your journeys with us :) i don't have the link but its titled 'EDD sept 20th' x


----------



## Aiden187

Hey girl im due sep 07 baby #2 have my second scan tomorrow, im very excited.


----------



## newmommy21

I am due around Sept. 7 (by my own calculations) but my scan is in exactly one week to find out! Can't wait :)


----------



## MrsLQ

hey ladies I am due Sept 9th by my calculations. I have seen the doctor and had confirmation. I had a voice mail message from the midwife to call tomorrow to get booked in...exciting. I doubt I will have a scan for at least another 5-6 weeks : (

This will be my 7th pregnancy and 3rd baby. I already have 2 boys 5 years old and 14 months. I am so excited.

I am part of the September groups and I do enjoy it on there, but it is easy to get lost as so many people.

Congratulations, to all you wonderful preggo ladies


----------



## Palpouch

Mimzy3 said:


> Palpouch said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm due in Sept too! Found out yesterday and had my docs appointment today!! This is my first too !!
> 
> Very nervous!!
> 
> How exciting!! You're so lucky you doctor saw you so soon! How was your first appointment? I'm nervous too often get this anxious feeling? How long were you TTC?Click to expand...

It was brief!! they basically asked when my last period was, told me my due date and then gave me a number for the midwife to make an appointment! Should get my appointment letter next week! Yeah I get really anxious but I'm trying to relax and enjoy it! We wasn't TTC, we were supposed to wait until July to TTC!! Total accident especially as I have endometriosis and thought it would take a little while, but soooo pleased!! How long was you TTC?


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hello ladies! My due date is 17th Sept. I ave booked to see a private ob next week as my midwife appointment isn't until the 12/02 and I'm of impatient. So next week I'll be just over 6 weeks - I heard that it could be an internal type of scan, is that the case?


----------



## akilgore2012

Hi! I'm due September 14 but it might change after my next scan on January 28. However, I am about 5 1/2 weeks roughly and found out on NYE!


----------



## Miniegg27

Hey all! I'm due September 6th with my first!


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

I'm having my second! I found out like 4 days ago, took another test today and got a third BFP... Doctor visit in a couple of days!


----------



## Mimzy3

Palpouch said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palpouch said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm due in Sept too! Found out yesterday and had my docs appointment today!! This is my first too !!
> 
> Very nervous!!
> 
> How exciting!! You're so lucky you doctor saw you so soon! How was your first appointment? I'm nervous too often get this anxious feeling? How long were you TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> It was brief!! they basically asked when my last period was, told me my due date and then gave me a number for the midwife to make an appointment! Should get my appointment letter next week! Yeah I get really anxious but I'm trying to relax and enjoy it! We wasn't TTC, we were supposed to wait until July to TTC!! Total accident especially as I have endometriosis and thought it would take a little while, but soooo pleased!! How long was you TTC?Click to expand...

Well that great news! We were TTC for 9 months!


----------



## Mimzy3

akilgore2012 said:


> Hi! I'm due September 14 but it might change after my next scan on January 28. However, I am about 5 1/2 weeks roughly and found out on NYE!

What a great way to start the New Year! :happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

Aiden187 said:


> Hey girl im due sep 07 baby #2 have my second scan tomorrow, im very excited.

Good luck tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Mimzy3

Dime Cuando said:


> Hello ladies! My due date is 17th Sept. I ave booked to see a private ob next week as my midwife appointment isn't until the 12/02 and I'm of impatient. So next week I'll be just over 6 weeks - I heard that it could be an internal type of scan, is that the case?

I'm not sure about the type of scan but I would love to know if any of you ladies have the answer to that?!:shrug:

*NEWMOMMY21* I can't wait for my first scan either I still have till the 29th!


----------



## Mimzy3

How is everyone feeling? I fell asleep at 7:30pm last night don't even remember the last time I went to bed that early! My hunger has kicked in already too. And this anxious feeling just won't go away! But its all worth it! :happydance:


----------



## newmommy21

Mimzy3 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! My due date is 17th Sept. I ave booked to see a private ob next week as my midwife appointment isn't until the 12/02 and I'm of impatient. So next week I'll be just over 6 weeks - I heard that it could be an internal type of scan, is that the case?
> 
> I'm not sure about the type of scan but I would love to know if any of you ladies have the answer to that?!:shrug:
> 
> *NEWMOMMY21* I can't wait for my first scan either I still have till the 29th!Click to expand...

Mine is next wednesday (the 23) and I am so waiting impatiently!! I just want to make sure there actually is a baby in there cause most days it doesn't feel like it haha!


----------



## akilgore2012

Oh man, I am always hungry and then today I had a bit of nausea.... I think it is only the beginning.... Uh oh!


----------



## Sasha14

Hello Ladies! Im joining bc im due in september as well! :thumbup:
Hope to see lots of ladies from the January testing thread here!


----------



## newmommy21

Congrats everyone :)


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> Hello ladies! My due date is 17th Sept. I ave booked to see a private ob next week as my midwife appointment isn't until the 12/02 and I'm of impatient. So next week I'll be just over 6 weeks - I heard that it could be an internal type of scan, is that the case?

By scan you mean ultrasound? If so then, yes, it will be internal. Probably a transvaginal ultrasound.  good luck!!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! My due date is 17th Sept. I ave booked to see a private ob next week as my midwife appointment isn't until the 12/02 and I'm of impatient. So next week I'll be just over 6 weeks - I heard that it could be an internal type of scan, is that the case?
> 
> By scan you mean ultrasound? If so then, yes, it will be internal. Probably a transvaginal ultrasound.  good luck!!Click to expand...

Thanks for filling us in, I was wondering about that!


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone! Just found out today I'm expecting baby number two!!! I'm due September 29th. I tested this afternoon at 10 dpo, after holding my pee for only an hour and got a very clear line.


----------



## FirstBaby2013

Hello all! I'm roughly about 6wks too..EDD is Sept 8th I think. First appointment is next week. First baby too!

I'm having a rough time though...I'm nauseous all the time and have missed about a week of work already! The nausea started exactly at 5wks and I hope it doesn't last forever. Can't keep this up for too long. Anyone have similar experiences?


----------



## FirstBaby2013

Mimzy3 said:


> How is everyone feeling? I fell asleep at 7:30pm last night don't even remember the last time I went to bed that early! My hunger has kicked in already too. And this anxious feeling just won't go away! But its all worth it! :happydance:

I'm sleepy too - but mostly, i'm trying to fall asleep sooner at night so I can avoid being nauseous! It's exhausting feeling so sick all the time! I'm glad to hear that you have an appetite. I can't wait to eat a whole meal eventually!


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi Ladies - mind if I join you? We found out just after Christmas that we are expecting baby #1! Absolutely over the moon as I have PCOS and was on my last round of Clomid before moving onto the next step and it finally worked! EDD 3rd September.

Had my first scan last Saturday at 6 weeks 4 days and heard the heartbeat! It was the most amazing thing ever :)

Good luck to all of you ladies with your first scans coming up!


----------



## MissDee-89

Hi im due around the 13th september with #2! Was a shock but we are so excited. Been feeling so tired, a bit sick but no vomiting and peeing alot! Cant wait!!x


----------



## SG_Lady

I'm also peeing like a trooper, but no morning sickness yet (thankfully). Just some slight queasiness and food aversions - some things just dont taste right!


----------



## MissDee-89

Yeah i agree with the food thing. I tend to have a 'lazy' meal once a week like pasta bake and the past couple ive hadhave tasted odd. Everything smells bad and i really want savoury foods! Goodbye chocolate :(


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! My due date is 17th Sept. I ave booked to see a private ob next week as my midwife appointment isn't until the 12/02 and I'm of impatient. So next week I'll be just over 6 weeks - I heard that it could be an internal type of scan, is that the case?
> 
> By scan you mean ultrasound? If so then, yes, it will be internal. Probably a transvaginal ultrasound.  good luck!!Click to expand...

Yes, I mean ultrasound.....I assume it's all perfectly safe?? I will cancel it if there is an element of risk involved.


----------



## hannahxc

i think im due around the 8th of september with my first baby got my first ob appointment tomorrow hope i get a scan :) xxx


----------



## SG_Lady

Dime Cuando- transvaginal ultrasound is nothing to be worried about and I don't believe there is any risk- it is just routine so they can see that everything is progressing as it should. I found it really reassuring to know that everything was on track. 

Good luck!


----------



## quail

hi, im due sept 10th with a surprise baby im in complete shock and my dh has not got his head round it yet my last baby is only 6 months and im 6 weeks pregnant i will probably be having an elective c section around 38 weeks due to hbp and having an emcs last time this will be baby no. 12 for me,lol.xx


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! My due date is 17th Sept. I ave booked to see a private ob next week as my midwife appointment isn't until the 12/02 and I'm of impatient. So next week I'll be just over 6 weeks - I heard that it could be an internal type of scan, is that the case?
> 
> By scan you mean ultrasound? If so then, yes, it will be internal. Probably a transvaginal ultrasound.  good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I mean ultrasound.....I assume it's all perfectly safe?? I will cancel it if there is an element of risk involved.Click to expand...

As far as I know there is no risk involved at all. I think they do it vaginally for every woman at first when they are really early on Bc the bean is too small to see with an abdominal US. This way there's less tissue to penetrate.


----------



## Mimzy3

FirstBaby2013 said:


> Hello all! I'm roughly about 6wks too..EDD is Sept 8th I think. First appointment is next week. First baby too!
> 
> I'm having a rough time though...I'm nauseous all the time and have missed about a week of work already! The nausea started exactly at 5wks and I hope it doesn't last forever. Can't keep this up for too long. Anyone have similar experiences?

I'm sorry to hear you've been so sick! Have u been vomiting or just nausea? I have had bouts of nausea since DPO 5 but no actual vomiting. Hope you start to feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

SG_Lady said:


> Hi Ladies - mind if I join you? We found out just after Christmas that we are expecting baby #1! Absolutely over the moon as I have PCOS and was on my last round of Clomid before moving onto the next step and it finally worked! EDD 3rd September.
> 
> Had my first scan last Saturday at 6 weeks 4 days and heard the heartbeat! It was the most amazing thing ever :)
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies with your first scans coming up!

How exciting so glad it all worked out for you this cycle! I can't wait for my first scan but its not till the 29th! :wacko: I was TTC for 9 months and used Soy Isolfavones (natures clomid) and got my BFP! Doc was going to have me wait one more cycle then do clomid, I did the natural one on my own and it paid off!


----------



## Mimzy3

hannahxc said:


> i think im due around the 8th of september with my first baby got my first ob appointment tomorrow hope i get a scan :) xxx

GOOD LUCK let us know how it went! :thumbup:


----------



## akilgore2012

So sorry some of you ladies have been feeling sick!! I hope it gets better!

I am now on the eat every 2 hour diet, hoping that it helps my nausea. I noticed yesterday that an empty stomach for me is just not good! I barely ate dinner last night because I waited too long and then felt like crap!! Oops! It's a learning process to see what works but man does it suck when you are trying to figure it out!


----------



## hanibal766

Mimzy3 said:


> Hi laides!!
> 
> I'm due with my first :baby: in Sept. I'm still very early in my preg. I only found out a couple of days ago. Have my first doc apt next week. Looking to share symptoms and this great experience with other ladies in the same stage as me! :flower:

Hi ladies! :wave:

Last night I set up a thread similar thread for ladies due mid-Sept, I didn't see this thread otherwise I would have just joined here! 

I think it may be a good idea if we combined! I may put a link on my thread to this thread so the girls who have joined can see this one and join up here! The more the merrier to share our experience I think? :friends:


----------



## at2009

Yes! I am due sept 1, and my ms started at exactly 5 weeks! No vomiting, just terrible nausea all day. It's been so hard at work, but I don't think anyone has figured out I'm pregnant yet! Just counting down the days til the end of the first trimester when I'm praying it will stop. Food doesn't help. My first ultrasound is Jan 29 so I might ask the doctor about it if this keeps up:-(



FirstBaby2013 said:


> Hello all! I'm roughly about 6wks too..EDD is Sept 8th I think. First appointment is next week. First baby too!
> 
> I'm having a rough time though...I'm nauseous all the time and have missed about a week of work already! The nausea started exactly at 5wks and I hope it doesn't last forever. Can't keep this up for too long. Anyone have similar experiences?


----------



## Mimzy3

hanibal766 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi laides!!
> 
> I'm due with my first :baby: in Sept. I'm still very early in my preg. I only found out a couple of days ago. Have my first doc apt next week. Looking to share symptoms and this great experience with other ladies in the same stage as me! :flower:
> 
> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> Last night I set up a thread similar thread for ladies due mid-Sept, I didn't see this thread otherwise I would have just joined here!
> 
> I think it may be a good idea if we combined! I may put a link on my thread to this thread so the girls who have joined can see this one and join up here! The more the merrier to share our experience I think? :friends:Click to expand...

Great idea and CONGRATS! :happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

akilgore2012 said:


> So sorry some of you ladies have been feeling sick!! I hope it gets better!
> 
> I am now on the eat every 2 hour diet, hoping that it helps my nausea. I noticed yesterday that an empty stomach for me is just not good! I barely ate dinner last night because I waited too long and then felt like crap!! Oops! It's a learning process to see what works but man does it suck when you are trying to figure it out!

I'm finding that out too! I'll get super hot, headache, nausea if I don't eat!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Hey ladies! Just got my BFP a few days ago....due baby #2 around Sept 25th! Took us 9 months of TTC our first baby but just one shot this time! We are over the moon! Havent been to the Doc yet, will go next week when the weather is a little better, dont want to be dragging my little 7 month old out in the rain, shes just getting over sickness from Xmas! 
Wont get a scan til somewhere between 11 - 16 weeks here so just crossing our fingers everything is ok!


----------



## Sasha14

Hi ladies! Hope all are well and Im sorry to hear about some of you feeling sick to your belly :wacko: Im dreading when the MS kicks in full swing. Im only a little queasy in the morning right when I open my eyes. Today I couldnt even eat breakfast bc i felt to gross. I bring snacks to work to much on through out the day though. As of right now im still have very light cramps on and off and some light back ache too. Also my stomach muscles (especially on the side below my ribs) feel a little sore already. Anyone else going through this?? Its weird...I twisted on bed last night and it hurt.


----------



## SG_Lady

Mimzy3 said:


> SG_Lady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - mind if I join you? We found out just after Christmas that we are expecting baby #1! Absolutely over the moon as I have PCOS and was on my last round of Clomid before moving onto the next step and it finally worked! EDD 3rd September.
> 
> Had my first scan last Saturday at 6 weeks 4 days and heard the heartbeat! It was the most amazing thing ever :)
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies with your first scans coming up!
> 
> How exciting so glad it all worked out for you this cycle! I can't wait for my first scan but its not till the 29th! :wacko: I was TTC for 9 months and used Soy Isolfavones (natures clomid) and got my BFP! Doc was going to have me wait one more cycle then do clomid, I did the natural one on my own and it paid off!Click to expand...

Mimzy so glad the Soy Isoflavones worked for you that is awesome! Were you using the Soy for PCOS? We were TTC for 6 months and it felt like a long journey but I think we were very lucky.

So how is everyone who works finding coping with being pregnant at work? When are you all planning on letting your work know? Im finding it quite tough as by 3pm Im just about ready to go to bed! I cant wait to tell them so I dont have to hide my exhaustion any more! Think I am going to wait until 12 weeks.


----------



## Mimzy3

SG_Lady said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SG_Lady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - mind if I join you? We found out just after Christmas that we are expecting baby #1! Absolutely over the moon as I have PCOS and was on my last round of Clomid before moving onto the next step and it finally worked! EDD 3rd September.
> 
> Had my first scan last Saturday at 6 weeks 4 days and heard the heartbeat! It was the most amazing thing ever :)
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies with your first scans coming up!
> 
> How exciting so glad it all worked out for you this cycle! I can't wait for my first scan but its not till the 29th! :wacko: I was TTC for 9 months and used Soy Isolfavones (natures clomid) and got my BFP! Doc was going to have me wait one more cycle then do clomid, I did the natural one on my own and it paid off!Click to expand...
> 
> Mimzy so glad the Soy Isoflavones worked for you that is awesome! Were you using the Soy for PCOS? We were TTC for 6 months and it felt like a long journey but I think we were very lucky.
> 
> So how is everyone who works finding coping with being pregnant at work? When are you all planning on letting your work know? Im finding it quite tough as by 3pm Im just about ready to go to bed! I cant wait to tell them so I dont have to hide my exhaustion any more! Think I am going to wait until 12 weeks.Click to expand...

No I don't have PCOS but I have very long irregular cycles so I mainly used it to push my Ov date up and it did by 10 days! 

As for telling work I'm in a hard situation. My boss is taking us all on a skiing trip and we are supposed to leave feb 6-10th and if we bail we have to pay the company back for our plane ticket. Well now that I"m preg I don't wan to go because I can't ski and it will be boring. I'd rather be with my DH who is coming home from military duty, hes been gone for 5 months only coming home around the holidays which is when i got preg over his xmas break. But if i don't go i'll have to pay for my ticket and either way I"m going to have to tell them. Stinks because I was hoping to wait till 12 weeks. :wacko:

Sasha I'm still having cramping too it comes and goes. I'm very bloated! My abs hurt a couple days ago but not any more. Still get like some pulling type feeling on my sides every now and then. 

My nipples just started to get sore last night and all day they have been very sensitive. Normally I would get sensitive nips right after Ov. But this cycle nothing till now. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Mimzy3

MarcsMrs said:


> Hey ladies! Just got my BFP a few days ago....due baby #2 around Sept 25th! Took us 9 months of TTC our first baby but just one shot this time! We are over the moon! Havent been to the Doc yet, will go next week when the weather is a little better, dont want to be dragging my little 7 month old out in the rain, shes just getting over sickness from Xmas!
> Wont get a scan til somewhere between 11 - 16 weeks here so just crossing our fingers everything is ok!

Hi welcome and CONGRATS:happydance:


----------



## StitchFan

Wow! I miss checking this site for one day and it takes off like crazy! Love it!!!

I'm due with #1 September 23rd, and I'm going to POAS again in the morning just to be sure, and then I'll be calling to make a dr. appointment. So so excited!!! I think I'm going to wait until after my dr confirms before I spread the news to family.


----------



## agreeksmom

counting down the days till i get my dating scan hopefully on feb 2 or 9 7/8weeks midwife wont see me till i have a ultrasound and my blood work done


----------



## skerfan2284

wife and I are expecting our first child, sept 22 2013! 2nd round of IUI worked!


----------



## blakesmummy09

hi, congratz to all of you on your exciting news, i am due 14th sept with my second child and i must admit i'm alot more worried this time than last due to PROM, gestational diabetes, epilepsy, breech and ending with a c-section with my first :s


----------



## bubbles82

Hi all!

I'm due September 14th with my first, so nervous after an early loss with the previous cycle, but trying to stay positive!


----------



## Elephant5740

Hello! We just found out I am pregnant this week. I am 4 weeks, 4 days today. We received confirmation 3 days ago via blood results. I go back to the RE on Monday for another blood test. Once HCG is high enough they will do an ultrasound (and hopefully we will hear a heartbeat). Is anyone else worried about a mc? I don't know why, i just am thinking about it lately....With every twinge, or weird feeling. Congrats to you all and I wish you ladies the best 9mo!


----------



## Mimzy3

skerfan2284 said:


> wife and I are expecting our first child, sept 22 2013! 2nd round of IUI worked!

Congrats! Glad it worked! :happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> Hello! We just found out I am pregnant this week. I am 4 weeks, 4 days today. We received confirmation 3 days ago via blood results. I go back to the RE on Monday for another blood test. Once HCG is high enough they will do an ultrasound (and hopefully we will hear a heartbeat). Is anyone else worried about a mc? I don't know why, i just am thinking about it lately....With every twinge, or weird feeling. Congrats to you all and I wish you ladies the best 9mo!

I also have in the back of my mind this scare of MC just because so many women on here have experienced one. I guess I never knew how common they were before. But its normal to have cramping and twinges still. I have them too. I think I'll be more at ease after my doc apt. Plus stats say after 8 weeks there is only a 3% chance so we are half way there! :happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

blakesmummy09 said:


> hi, congratz to all of you on your exciting news, i am due 14th sept with my second child and i must admit i'm alot more worried this time than last due to PROM, gestational diabetes, epilepsy, breech and ending with a c-section with my first :s

Every pregnancy is diff. so try and not worry! :hugs:


----------



## Nola0841

Hi ladies! My name is Dana and I just found out today we are pregnant with our first. We are so excited. We had been trying for 7 months. Can wait to be on this journey with all of you and get to know you girls better :)


----------



## hanibal766

Mimzy3 said:


> hanibal766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi laides!!
> 
> I'm due with my first :baby: in Sept. I'm still very early in my preg. I only found out a couple of days ago. Have my first doc apt next week. Looking to share symptoms and this great experience with other ladies in the same stage as me! :flower:
> 
> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> Last night I set up a thread similar thread for ladies due mid-Sept, I didn't see this thread otherwise I would have just joined here!
> 
> I think it may be a good idea if we combined! I may put a link on my thread to this thread so the girls who have joined can see this one and join up here! The more the merrier to share our experience I think? :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Great idea and CONGRATS! :happydance:Click to expand...

Excellent I'll let them know! :happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

We found out this morning! I am excited, this will be our first. I turn 35 next year and just assumed it was never going to happen.

Major symptoms: backache, pulling my tummy muscles when I sneeze and a cat who has decided this month is the time to start making biscuits on my ovaries.

Holy crap dr called while posting. I go in tomorrow for my first appointment, that was fast.

Thanks for putting this thread together Mimzy!


----------



## Mimzy3

Renaendel said:


> We found out this morning! I am excited, this will be our first. I turn 35 next year and just assumed it was never going to happen.
> 
> Major symptoms: backache, pulling my tummy muscles when I sneeze and a cat who has decided this month is the time to start making biscuits on my ovaries.
> 
> Holy crap dr called while posting. I go in tomorrow for my first appointment, that was fast.
> 
> Thanks for putting this thread together Mimzy!

How exciting! I have to wait till 22nd for blood work then 29th for ultra sound. I'm so impatient! :haha:


----------



## adopim

Hi everyone! :wave: I'm 4w3d and due September 24 (based on my LMP and Ov). Unfortunately, I won't get to have my first appointment until sometime in February :( I am going crazy, especially since I can't schedule it until we know what network our insurance is in and chosen a doctor :( I'm so anxious but we won't get all the insurance information until at the earliest next week. Hopefully I can at least get my appt scheduled!


----------



## Renaendel

adopim said:


> Hi everyone! :wave: I'm 4w3d and due September 24 (based on my LMP and Ov). Unfortunately, I won't get to have my first appointment until sometime in February :( I am going crazy, especially since I can't schedule it until we know what network our insurance is in and chosen a doctor :( I'm so anxious but we won't get all the insurance information until at the earliest next week. Hopefully I can at least get my appt scheduled!

Yay adopim you found us over here


----------



## melntnp

Hi ladies!! Congratulations on your bfps!!

I'm 5weeks tomorrow!! 

I'm not having many symptoms ATM, just insomnia and sores boobies. The insomnia is driving me crazy!! I lucky if I'm asleep before 2 even though I feel shattered And I'm yawning my head off!! 

I'm thinking of having an early scan at 7weeks?? What do you ladies think?? I haven't been to the docs yet but plan to once I'm 6weeks or late next week?(whenever I can get an appt) 

I'm still poas every morning as I still don't believe I'm pregnant!! 

Xxx


----------



## hanibal766

melntnp said:


> Hi ladies!! Congratulations on your bfps!!
> 
> I'm 5weeks tomorrow!!
> 
> I'm not having many symptoms ATM, just insomnia and sores boobies. The insomnia is driving me crazy!! I lucky if I'm asleep before 2 even though I feel shattered And I'm yawning my head off!!
> 
> I'm thinking of having an early scan at 7weeks?? What do you ladies think?? I haven't been to the docs yet but plan to once I'm 6weeks or late next week?(whenever I can get an appt)
> 
> I'm still poas every morning as I still don't believe I'm pregnant!!
> 
> Xxx

I'm feeling exactly the same! I had a few nights of insomnia, then I was shattered for about a week and all I wanted to do was sleep, and now I don't really feel pregnant! I still feel tired, have had gas :blush: and excess saliva every morning, but that's it at the moment!

I was thinking I'd like an early scan as well, I am seeing the midwife next Thursday for the first time so am going to discuss options with her then. I would like one around the 8 week mark, I thought it would put my mind at ease a little and break up the time until the 12 week scan.


----------



## adopim

The private ultrasound places around here won't do them before 10 weeks I believe. I may schedule one later into my pregnancy but I can't do it now. It's too early yet. 
I have been POAS almost every morning for the last 8 days. I only have one test left and I'll take it tomorrow morning and that will be the end of my testing if I can bear it. Haha! I may end picking up some cheapies though. :haha: I'm an addict!


----------



## nikkie122

Hello ladies, I am due at the end of september. This is my second pregnancy but the first ended in miscarriage. Would love to join!


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! We just found out I am pregnant this week. I am 4 weeks, 4 days today. We received confirmation 3 days ago via blood results. I go back to the RE on Monday for another blood test. Once HCG is high enough they will do an ultrasound (and hopefully we will hear a heartbeat). Is anyone else worried about a mc? I don't know why, i just am thinking about it lately....With every twinge, or weird feeling. Congrats to you all and I wish you ladies the best 9mo!
> 
> I also have in the back of my mind this scare of MC just because so many women on here have experienced one. I guess I never knew how common they were before. But its normal to have cramping and twinges still. I have them too. I think I'll be more at ease after my doc apt. Plus stats say after 8 weeks there is only a 3% chance so we are half way there! :happydance:Click to expand...

That's so good to hear you feel the same!! Yes, I never knew having a mc was so common either and i'm pretty sure that is what is making me worry so much. I will be more at ease too after 8 weeks....Just 4 more to go! Thanks for the positive spark, Mimzy!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I just started the crying about everything and anything today. But I am wondering if the increase has anything to do with how tired i feel today!!


----------



## Sasha14

Hello Ladies...hope all are well today. So today my boobs are super tender and my nipples are soooo sensitive, My clothes rubbing over them actually bothers me, Its nuts! But I dont mind bc at least this is a sign that the hCG is increasing day by day! Also for those ladies who are worried about m/c, I am too of course. We want this baby so badly that I cant even imagine something going wrong. I also just read that after you have an ultrasound where you can hear the heartbeat that you now only have a 2% chance of m/c so thats reassuring! I hope we all have super sticky beans and a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Renaendel

I am so excited to see all of you come over from tww.

Welcome Sasha, allorthegirl, elephant, Nikki and any others I have missed. It is great to see you all in here.

We picked up "What to expect when you're expecting" for the kindle and are going to start reading a chapter together each night. We did the same for TCOYF but I think this will be more interesting for him.

Sasha I did not know that about the heart beat. It is good news and hopefully they all stay sticky and healthy.


----------



## Sasha14

Probably should mention that I need a c-section when I give birth. I had a myomectomy back in April to remove 2 uterine fibroids and bc of the way they had to cur my uterus im at risk for uterine rupture if I try to have the baby vaginally. Im scared out of my mind about this...mostly the recovery bc im a wuss with pain lol. Anyone know anyone who has had a c-section and what they experienced??


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Probably should mention that I need a c-section when I give birth. I had a myomectomy back in April to remove 2 uterine fibroids and bc of the way they had to cur my uterus im at risk for uterine rupture if I try to have the baby vaginally. Im scared out of my mind about this...mostly the recovery bc im a wuss with pain lol. Anyone know anyone who has had a c-section and what they experienced??

C-sections are VERY common these days. Out of the 3 ladies at my job that recently had babies 2 of them have had c-sections and they said everything went fine! :) 

My nipples just started to get sore a couple days ago too. I took another HPT today just to see and there was two nice dark lines that popped up right away so I feel better knowing the HCG is increasing. I have to tell my mom tomorrow because we have a spa day planned and I cant do the massage we had scheduled. I don't know why I'm nervous to tell her she knew we were ttc and she will be super excited. But I just an maybe its excited not nervous lol :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

nikkie122 said:


> Hello ladies, I am due at the end of september. This is my second pregnancy but the first ended in miscarriage. Would love to join!

Praying for a H&H 9 months for you!


----------



## Mimzy3

Nola0841 said:


> Hi ladies! My name is Dana and I just found out today we are pregnant with our first. We are so excited. We had been trying for 7 months. Can wait to be on this journey with all of you and get to know you girls better :)

Congrats and Welcome!:flower:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Probably should mention that I need a c-section when I give birth. I had a myomectomy back in April to remove 2 uterine fibroids and bc of the way they had to cur my uterus im at risk for uterine rupture if I try to have the baby vaginally. Im scared out of my mind about this...mostly the recovery bc im a wuss with pain lol. Anyone know anyone who has had a c-section and what they experienced??
> 
> C-sections are VERY common these days. Out of the 3 ladies at my job that recently had babies 2 of them have had c-sections and they said everything went fine! :)
> 
> My nipples just started to get sore a couple days ago too. I took another HPT today just to see and there was two nice dark lines that popped up right away so I feel better knowing the HCG is increasing. I have to tell my mom tomorrow because we have a spa day planned and I cant do the massage we had scheduled. I don't know why I'm nervous to tell her she knew we were ttc and she will be super excited. But I just an maybe its excited not nervous lol :haha:Click to expand...

Awww good luck telling her! My mom called me the other day and said she had a dream that I didn't get my last period and she knows I'm going to become pregnant this month. It was crazy. It was soooo difficult not being able to tell her yet!!


----------



## Renaendel

I will NOT tell my mother before 12 weeks. Even if I have her promise to not say anything, one hr after I tell her, everyone will know. I love her dearly but she is not good at not talking about things she is excited about.

Exciting symptom of the evening: side pulling/ weird side stitch. I feel like I just finished running and coughing at the same time.


----------



## adopim

I'm going to tell my family after the first appointment. I am having a really hard time not telling my sisters and mom... So making it to then is already going to be quite a feat! :haha:


----------



## Aiden187

I already told everyone 7 weeks today only 63 days until I find out the sex of my baby yay.


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks for the welcomes!!


----------



## Loukachu

Hi everyone - EDD is 20th September

Currently trying to deal with queasiness and needing the loo a lot.

Have told a select few friends but not family yet. My MIL will be far too excited for me to deal with!


----------



## MrsLQ

Most people know already, not planned. I commented on a home birthing page on FB didn't realise it was private so came up in all my friends news feeds....d'oh!

Sasha, I had a an Emergency Csection with my first, they literally tore my Uterus open,my LO had stopped breathing and his heart had stopped. Anyway, 4 days later I was getting the train into my local town centre shopping for a tv. (I do not advocate that, I was a bit loopy, lol). I did have to have help getting in and out of the bath for about a week and had to be careful getting into cars, but it was fine!!! I stopped all my pain meds after 3 days. You will be able to deal with more than you think because your new baby will be your world, do take care of yourself though xxx

I have been testing loads still with ICs and it is driving me crazy, I would recommend NOT testing with ICs especially past 4-5 weeks as they can give dodgy results, as in lighter lines etc : )


----------



## lullabyx

Would love to join please :)

EDD 4th September <3

Hopefully this will be my rainbow baby!


----------



## allforthegirl

Renaendel said:


> I will NOT tell my mother before 12 weeks. Even if I have her promise to not say anything, one hr after I tell her, everyone will know. I love her dearly but she is not good at not talking about things she is excited about.
> 
> Exciting symptom of the evening: side pulling/ weird side stitch. I feel like I just finished running and coughing at the same time.

I had that same thing last night in bed. I was lying in the fetal position and when I went to stretch out my legs to lie flat I had the worst stretching pulling feeling like my muscles had tightened and I was forcing them to extend! But it is exciting because that means our little bean is growing and settled in real good!!


----------



## agreeksmom

Would anyone like to join a private locked group on fb called due in sept 2013 I was in a group for due in June it was amazing we could post in the group and didn't have to word about anyone finding out cause group is pvt


----------



## Sasha14

Renaendel said:


> I will NOT tell my mother before 12 weeks. Even if I have her promise to not say anything, one hr after I tell her, everyone will know. I love her dearly but she is not good at not talking about things she is excited about.
> 
> Exciting symptom of the evening: side pulling/ weird side stitch. I feel like I just finished running and coughing at the same time.

Hahaha!!! My moms the same way! When my husband and I got engaged I called her to tell her and said "ok I'm going to call grandma now and tell her". I hung up and immediately called my grandmother and she already knew! I was soooo angry!


----------



## Sasha14

allforthegirl said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> I will NOT tell my mother before 12 weeks. Even if I have her promise to not say anything, one hr after I tell her, everyone will know. I love her dearly but she is not good at not talking about things she is excited about.
> 
> Exciting symptom of the evening: side pulling/ weird side stitch. I feel like I just finished running and coughing at the same time.
> 
> I had that same thing last night in bed. I was lying in the fetal position and when I went to stretch out my legs to lie flat I had the worst stretching pulling feeling like my muscles had tightened and I was forcing them to extend! But it is exciting because that means our little bean is growing and settled in real good!!Click to expand...

Sooo glad to hear I'm not the only one! It made me worry. I went to turn on my side the other day in bed and felt a pull in my right side. Then when I lay down on my belly my and felt like they were trying to stretch as if I just did crunches. So weird how are bodies change so quickly!


----------



## Sasha14

Sasha14 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> I will NOT tell my mother before 12 weeks. Even if I have her promise to not say anything, one hr after I tell her, everyone will know. I love her dearly but she is not good at not talking about things she is excited about.
> 
> Exciting symptom of the evening: side pulling/ weird side stitch. I feel like I just finished running and coughing at the same time.
> 
> I had that same thing last night in bed. I was lying in the fetal position and when I went to stretch out my legs to lie flat I had the worst stretching pulling feeling like my muscles had tightened and I was forcing them to extend! But it is exciting because that means our little bean is growing and settled in real good!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sooo glad to hear I'm not the only one! It made me worry. I went to turn on my side the other day in bed and felt a pull in my right side. Then when I lay down on my belly my and felt like they were trying to stretch as if I just did crunches. So weird how are bodies change so quickly!Click to expand...

That's supposed to say "my abs" not my AND lol...stupid autocorrect.


----------



## MissDee-89

Ive been getting the pully muscle pain too. Especially hurts when i sneeze. Getting very cranky with oh, poor sod got it bad because he bought ribena and i wanted something else. I dont know what i wanted but it wasnt ribenalol x


----------



## maybebaby87

Hi ladies!

I got my :bfp: yesterday and EDD is 29 Sept!

This is my first and i'm only just about 4 weeks. I am excited about my bfp but at the same time i'm worried because af is due tomorrow and for some reason even with 3 pos tests, i feel like i'm getting my hopes up and af will come!

I told my mum today as i just needed to talk to someone! Shes gone a bit crazy and looking at baby stuff which is very overwhelming and too early!! I felt a bit emotional....

I hope to tell my fiancee tonight, which i am also feeling worried about. Although i know he will be supportive, as the same time i have been hinting at it as i had a feeling i was and he hasn't been forthcoming!

Until i see the baby on a scan, i don't think i will 'feel' pregnant!Other than the cramping, stretching, sore bbs and nausea!

Every time i go to the loo i'm looking for blood..... but i never had ib and no spotting since my last af!

Sorry to go on.... i'm hoping these are just usual anxieties of pregnant women!!!

Congrats to all and H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## jess_1984

Hi everyone, I got my first ever :bfp: yesterday :) 

Like previous poster said, I am still expecting af to show up every time I go to the toilet. I think I have done about 7 tests now and all bfp (bit excessive I know!). 

Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all xxx


----------



## Dime Cuando

jess_1984 said:


> Hi everyone, I got my first ever :bfp: yesterday :)
> 
> Like previous poster said, I am still expecting af to show up every time I go to the toilet. I think I have done about 7 tests now and all bfp (bit excessive I know!).
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all xxx

Congratulations......! Exciting times!! 
I still test every few days now and we got out BPF nearly 2 weeks ago :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to all the new ladies on your BFP!! Don't worry it is all kinda of surreal when you get your BFP's and when you are friends with others that turn into to chemical it is hard not to test every day to make sure the line is getting darker. I have done it too!! Just try and remember if it is meant to be it will be!! So try and just enjoy the ride!! :hugs:


----------



## Nola0841

agreeksmom said:


> Would anyone like to join a private locked group on fb called due in sept 2013 I was in a group for due in June it was amazing we could post in the group and didn't have to word about anyone finding out cause group is pvt

I would like that :thumbup:


----------



## oedipamass

I am due the 25th of September- I want to join the thread! I have only had cramps and strong sense of smell (seriously my smelling is like superpower level!)


----------



## agreeksmom

https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a576/sebas_mommy/2013-01-19110317_zpsba609835.jpg
5 week tests lol


----------



## adopim

Since my BFP at 9DPO, I've tested almost every day. Only missed one day. Lines are satisfyingly dark at the moment and my last test is gone so I will probably stop testing now, at least for a while. I may take a cheap 88 cent Walmart test in a few weeks before my doctor appt but I think I'm finally happy with the strength of my test lines :thumbup:
I'm a POAS addict by the way! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

agreeksmom said:


> https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a576/sebas_mommy/2013-01-19110317_zpsba609835.jpg
> 5 week tests lol

OMG :rofl: now I want to test again!! those are nice dark lines!!


----------



## oedipamass

adopim said:


> Since my BFP at 9DPO, I've tested almost every day. Only missed one day. Lines are satisfyingly dark at the moment and my last test is gone so I will probably stop testing now, at least for a while. I may take a cheap 88 cent Walmart test in a few weeks before my doctor appt but I think I'm finally happy with the strength of my test lines :thumbup:
> I'm a POAS addict by the way! :haha:

Me too! I am *this* close to buying another pack of IC's because I've used all 20 of mine just on this BFP!


----------



## Aiden187

I don't get why so my much testing, if you took so many I doubt there wrong.


----------



## MrsLQ

would love the fb group : )


----------



## agreeksmom

lol ive never had dark tests and i did it cause i ms last year my numbers were low but the test shows they must be high cause they are very dark


----------



## Renaendel

MissDee-89 said:


> Ive been getting the pully muscle pain too. Especially hurts when i sneeze. Getting very cranky with oh, poor sod got it bad because he bought ribena and i wanted something else. I dont know what i wanted but it wasnt ribenalol x

Some kind person informed me to hold the bottom of your tummy when you sneeze and it doesn't hurt or pull as much. It works!

The prelim preggo visit today went well. She was happy with my pee sticks and got me transferred over to their prenatal/OB specialist. I have my 6 week exam and testing on the 29th of the month. Did anyones include a speculum and scoot test?

Breasts still not sore but today I was highly embarrassed at the grocery store today when I walked into the produce section and my nipples started tingling intensely. DH asked what was wrong bc I guess I went pale. I told him and it was a good min before he stopped laughing.

Dr suggested I leave a pack of pretzels on my nightstand to eat the second I wake up and it should help my nausea.


----------



## bickers

Congrats all :)

I will be due around the 9th September with my 2nd..

I have major sore breast and nipples, the nausea.has been.really bad today, never been this strong before, esp when I'm.getting hungry and iv not long eaten! And I'm soo tired! I can not sleep at all! I have quit smoking which may be a sign of but need.to sleep so any suggestions will be.very helpful.:) 

Would like to join the facebook group as long as no one will know xx


----------



## Nola0841

Does anybody else's stomach hurts or feels weird right after eating?


----------



## kassiaethne

Renaendel said:


> MissDee-89 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been getting the pully muscle pain too. Especially hurts when i sneeze. Getting very cranky with oh, poor sod got it bad because he bought ribena and i wanted something else. I dont know what i wanted but it wasnt ribenalol x
> 
> Some kind person informed me to hold the bottom of your tummy when you sneeze and it doesn't hurt or pull as much. It works!
> 
> The prelim preggo visit today went well. She was happy with my pee sticks and got me transferred over to their prenatal/OB specialist. I have my 6 week exam and testing on the 29th of the month. Did anyones include a speculum and scoot test?
> 
> Breasts still not sore but today I was highly embarrassed at the grocery store today when I walked into the produce section and my nipples started tingling intensely. DH asked what was wrong bc I guess I went pale. I told him and it was a good min before he stopped laughing.
> 
> Dr suggested I leave a pack of pretzels on my nightstand to eat the second I wake up and it should help my nausea.Click to expand...

ooo I had been looking for a tip about the sneezing thing, has been hurting every time for the last two days, was making me paranoid that I'd sneeze the baby out or something. I will have to try it next time I get the urge to sneeze

oh and hai mind if I join in due sept 27th here


----------



## kmorg86

YaY happy to join the September mommies club! I am due Sept 2 Although my first ultrasound puts me 4 days back so when I go back in Feb we will see if she pushes it back or not. This is also my first baby!!


----------



## brittbrat850

I'm due September 5. First baby.
Had my first ultrasound on the 16th.
The only symptoms I'm having is nausea EVERYDAY, sore boobs, exhausted and cramping.


----------



## Loukachu

Am experiencing nausea in the evenings, middle of the night and first thing in the morning... 

Might try keeping rice cakes by my bed!


----------



## Sasha14

Nipples are so sore it's crazy! They actually feel sunburned lol! I don't really have any nausea yet but I do have some cramping...mostly right sided. I think it's caused from a corpus luteum cyst that formed after ovulation. Apparently it's really common. It forms to release progesterone that will support the pregnancy until the placenta is formed by 12 weeks. I had one last month when I ovulated from my left ovary too. My doc saw it in ultrasound. It aches and burns a little but glad it does Bc I know it's there supporting my pregnancy!


----------



## mommadietz

I'm breastfeeding my 9 month old boy and due September 25th with our second! 
We're thrilled, yet cautious as I'm 42 and we're very early on. Looking forward to connecting with all you September mommies:)


----------



## Loukachu

mommadietz said:


> I'm breastfeeding my 9 month old boy and due September 25th with our second!
> We're thrilled, yet cautious as I'm 42 and we're very early on. Looking forward to connecting with all you September mommies:)

Hi congrats!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats and welcome to all the new mommies!


----------



## confetti83

Hi I just found out yesterday. I am due approx on the 30th September. I already have a 6yr old son.


----------



## jess_1984

Nola0841 said:


> Does anybody else's stomach hurts or feels weird right after eating?

Yes mine does too. I keep feeling hungry, like really really hungry then eating and not managing to eat as much as i would normally eat then my stomach feels strange after then it goes again and I'm hungry, lol!


----------



## hanibal766

jess_1984 said:


> Nola0841 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else's stomach hurts or feels weird right after eating?
> 
> Yes mine does too. I keep feeling hungry, like really really hungry then eating and not managing to eat as much as i would normally eat then my stomach feels strange after then it goes again and I'm hungry, lol!Click to expand...

Yep, I'm right there with you. I feel hungry all the time and even when I'm not hungry my stomach feels a little weird - like hunger pains!! :shrug:


----------



## Loukachu

hanibal766 said:


> jess_1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nola0841 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else's stomach hurts or feels weird right after eating?
> 
> Yes mine does too. I keep feeling hungry, like really really hungry then eating and not managing to eat as much as i would normally eat then my stomach feels strange after then it goes again and I'm hungry, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I'm right there with you. I feel hungry all the time and even when I'm not hungry my stomach feels a little weird - like hunger pains!! :shrug:Click to expand...

I feel like that - queasy because I am hungry, then hungry after eating -feel like I could eat all day!


----------



## AlyssaAngel

I feel queezy too and starving hungry with no appetite. My OH told me it's far too early and I'm probably imagining it! I asked if he'd ever been pregnant and where he was basing this assumption on


----------



## Nola0841

jess_1984 said:


> Nola0841 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else's stomach hurts or feels weird right after eating?
> 
> Yes mine does too. I keep feeling hungry, like really really hungry then eating and not managing to eat as much as i would normally eat then my stomach feels strange after then it goes again and I'm hungry, lol!Click to expand...

Yes exactly! That's what mine does. Glad it's normal :thumbup:


----------



## Sasha14

Ladies my husband found me a great app called "Sprout" on my iPhone. It tracks how far along you are with pictures and 3D images and allows you to track your weight gain and make a to do list as well as lists of what you'll need for your stay at the hospital and what not. I love it...just throwing it out there!


----------



## oedipamass

Sasha14 said:


> Ladies my husband found me a great app called "Sprout" on my iPhone. It tracks how far along you are with pictures and 3D images and allows you to track your weight gain and make a to do list as well as lists of what you'll need for your stay at the hospital and what not. I love it...just throwing it out there!

I have it! I love it! I like to pretend I can look at photos of my bean whenever I want. Although I do wish some of "the doctor says" segments were a little more detailed and informative. 

Welcome and congratulations to all the new BFP's here! I think September is going to be a great month for us. :happydance:


----------



## mrs.ginger

I would like to join you all! My EDD is September 26th. This will be my second. I have an 11 yr old daughter already, plus 1 bonus step daughter that is 10. So far, I'm exhausted and hungry ALL the time lol. 

I have been sneezing and feeling the pull, so thank you for the tip on how to help that!

I also want to check out the sprout app so thank you for that also!

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all!!!


----------



## akilgore2012

Wow!! This thread really picked up!! Welcome to all the new ladies and the wonderful BFPs!! Such an exciting time for us all!

It has been a busy weekend for us and that is why I disappeared! I hope everyone else has had a lovely weekend so far or is coming off of a wonderful weekend!!

It looks like everyone is starting to get their symptoms in. For me I have noticed that every few days I get a surge, I suppose when my levels increase a bit and that is when I feel crummy with the nausea and the sore boobs. Today I am two days past my last one and so far so good. I'll be expecting to wake up tomorrow feeling crummy with the most sore boobs however. 

I have noticed that if I eat too much I feel awful! My stomach has shrunk! Boooo!


----------



## mrs.ginger

I would like to join you all! My EDD is September 26th. This will be my second. I have an 11 yr old daughter already, plus 1 bonus step daughter that is 10. So far, I'm exhausted and hungry ALL the time lol. 

I have been sneezing and feeling the pull, so thank you for the tip on how to help that!

I also want to check out the sprout app so thank you for that also!

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all!!!


----------



## akilgore2012

Welcome and congrats Mrs. Ginger!!


----------



## mrs.ginger

Thanks! Sorry for the double post. Goofy phone.


----------



## adopim

I think I'll check out that app too! :D


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Joining the thread! EDD is September 28th. the only symptoms I've had are cramping on and off and (tmi alert) diarrhea for the past 4 days. very excited to go through this journey with you lovely ladies!


----------



## Mimzy3

Hello Ladies! Hope you all had a great a weekend and are having a blessed day! And a big welcome to all the new mommies! :happydance:

I told my mom yesterday, I gave her a small gift bag with a clear blue digital test in there that said pregnant she loved it. And she wanted to go shopping already lol. 
My DH has just told me that he wants to wait to find out the sex of the baby I don't know how i feel about this I don't know if i can hold out! And for like decorating the baby room and all. Everything would have to be yellow or green? But it would be kind of a exciting to wait to find out! What are you ladies going to do? 

As for symptoms still having cramps on and off. Had a sharp pain when readjusting in bed last night. Also having a hard time sleeping even though I'm dead tired. Nipples still sensitive and hungry! No nausea lately. Headaches on and off.


----------



## Renaendel

We talked about the baby gender thing. I don't mind either way, but DH has a strong opinion of finding out as soon as we can. It is so he can feel more attached and put a name to it. Right now it is my cute little blastocyst or the parasite when I am not feeling hot.

Speaking of, my symptoms match my due date if calculated by last menstrual cycle much more than when I ovulated. I did have one failed ovu earlier in the month..well I thought it failed. The severe fatigue and nausea started for me at what I thought was 4dpo. Looking back now I know it was the real thing. That is WAY to early but puking is puking. It is also the day I had the surprise of a lot of blood in the underware I discounted as implantation, bc again way to early.

Is it possible I totally screwed up when my ovu happened and I am actually 5-6 weeks along not 4? Feel free to say I am being dumb about this bc my temps look so clear.


----------



## kassiaethne

Mimzy3 said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope you all had a great a weekend and are having a blessed day! And a big welcome to all the new mommies! :happydance:
> 
> I told my mom yesterday, I gave her a small gift bag with a clear blue digital test in there that said pregnant she loved it. And she wanted to go shopping already lol.
> My DH has just told me that he wants to wait to find out the sex of the baby I don't know how i feel about this I don't know if i can hold out! And for like decorating the baby room and all. Everything would have to be yellow or green? But it would be kind of a exciting to wait to find out! What are you ladies going to do?
> 
> As for symptoms still having cramps on and off. Had a sharp pain when readjusting in bed last night. Also having a hard time sleeping even though I'm dead tired. Nipples still sensitive and hungry! No nausea lately. Headaches on and off.

Lol I already told close family. And as for knowing the gender lol i was just talking about that with my dad and he laughed saying I have such a weird outlook on life, but I'll be damned if every nurse and doctor knows the whole time and I don't. I am soooo going to want to know and there is no way any doctor will bully me into just going for knowing its health. I've read about women who ask but the doctors are all you should only want to know it's health yada yada. F that crap. 

Oh my goodness those cramps at night totally scare me, Im always checking for blood at night just cuz I get scared. But nope never is any blood. I've been uber sleeping but the vivid dreams are driving me nuts. Woke up crying and hyperventilating just because I was in my dream


----------



## Sasha14

Any of you ladies experiencing some AF like cramping? I know this can be completely normal but I can't help but worry.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Any of you ladies experiencing some AF like cramping? I know this can be completely normal but I can't help but worry.

Yes I've been having this type of cramping. My friend who is 19 weeks says she still has it every now and then and when she was about 5-6 weeks she said she felt like she had her period the whole time. And her doc. told her it was normal. So try not to worry hun! :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Sasha14 said:


> Any of you ladies experiencing some AF like cramping? I know this can be completely normal but I can't help but worry.

I've been having that since I got my BFP, trying not to worry but it is difficult sometimes!


----------



## Renaendel

Sasha14 said:


> Any of you ladies experiencing some AF like cramping? I know this can be completely normal but I can't help but worry.

I have too. I keep thinking there will be blood but there has not been any. Glad to see you ladies have it too.


----------



## allforthegirl

I was getting cramping too ever since i got mine too!! I found out mine was from a UTI. Now that the infection is under control I don't have any cramping just the pulling feeling now. Just be careful as apparently we are prone to UTI's, and they can cause problems with baby with not taken care of. Don't want to worry you but make you aware just in case. Have you had your urine analysis done yet?


----------



## Renaendel

allforthegirl said:


> I was getting cramping too ever since i got mine too!! I found out mine was from a UTI. Now that the infection is under control I don't have any cramping just the pulling feeling now. Just be careful as apparently we are prone to UTI's, and they can cause problems with baby with not taken care of. Don't want to worry you but make you aware just in case. Have you had your urine analysis done yet?

Getting mine done on the 29th with my 6wk exam.


----------



## Sasha14

allforthegirl said:


> I was getting cramping too ever since i got mine too!! I found out mine was from a UTI. Now that the infection is under control I don't have any cramping just the pulling feeling now. Just be careful as apparently we are prone to UTI's, and they can cause problems with baby with not taken care of. Don't want to worry you but make you aware just in case. Have you had your urine analysis done yet?

No I haven't yet but I have no signs of it really. This feels different from a UTI for me. Just AF cramping and lots of gas. I'm drinking tons of water everyday and and peeing doesn't burn or anything.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I was getting cramping too ever since i got mine too!! I found out mine was from a UTI. Now that the infection is under control I don't have any cramping just the pulling feeling now. Just be careful as apparently we are prone to UTI's, and they can cause problems with baby with not taken care of. Don't want to worry you but make you aware just in case. Have you had your urine analysis done yet?
> 
> No I haven't yet but I have no signs of it really. This feels different from a UTI for me. Just AF cramping and lots of gas. I'm drinking tons of water everyday and and peeing doesn't burn or anything.Click to expand...

Yeah I'm pretty sure mine's not a UTI either. I know what those feel like and they are the WORST sorry you had one ALLFORTHEGIRL!! I'm in the same boat as you Sasha feels like I have my period but no blood. I also have gas, more so at night:blush:


----------



## allforthegirl

I didn't even think I had a UTI though. So that is why I am telling you!! The only thing I had was the cramping.... No burning, or pain with urination. When I got the phone call that I was getting a prescription faxed to my drug store I was like 'for what?' I have had UTI's before, and have had lots, so this was shocking to me to hear about..... Oh well I am glad that is taken care of now. But cramping is completely normal other wise. Gl with all of your blood tests.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I was getting cramping too ever since i got mine too!! I found out mine was from a UTI. Now that the infection is under control I don't have any cramping just the pulling feeling now. Just be careful as apparently we are prone to UTI's, and they can cause problems with baby with not taken care of. Don't want to worry you but make you aware just in case. Have you had your urine analysis done yet?
> 
> No I haven't yet but I have no signs of it really. This feels different from a UTI for me. Just AF cramping and lots of gas. I'm drinking tons of water everyday and and peeing doesn't burn or anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty sure mine's not a UTI either. I know what those feel like and they are the WORST sorry you had one ALLFORTHEGIRL!! I'm in the same boat as you Sasha feels like I have my period but no blood. I also have gas, more so at night:blush:Click to expand...

I have so much gas it's nuts! We are with family watching football and I have to keep leaving the room to pass gas haha! How embarrassing!


----------



## Renaendel

Pregnancy dreams are dumb. I woke up from a short nap stressed bc I had forgotten that I was pregnant, which forced my to miscarry.
The little blastocyst is fine, but dreams suck. I too want dreams of food, sand beaches and handsome waiters.


----------



## allforthegirl

I look very bloated but manly right before bed. My Oh didn't say anything that I was passing much gas, but he knows I would be devastated if I was, so he may not say anything.


----------



## nikkie122

I have had that same problem with gas this week. My other worst symptom is my sore boobs. They are really bad


----------



## psychick01

Just found out 3 days ago that I'm pregnant with #1 after nearly a year TTC. So glad to see that you all have many if the same symptoms I do. I'm almost 34 so I don't expect this to be easy. LOL!:baby:


----------



## Mimzy3

Anyone else have what feels like a being poked with a pin or bee sting type pain in the abdomen? It only lasts for a second or two. Also I noticed my cramps get worse the more I'm up moving around. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## gatorj

psychick01 said:


> Just found out 3 days ago that I'm pregnant with #1 after nearly a year TTC. So glad to see that you all have many if the same symptoms I do. I'm almost 34 so I don't expect this to be easy. LOL!:baby:

Congrats and welcome!!:baby:


----------



## elociN

Hi
I'd like to join you ladies if I may :)
I found out last Wednesday, due 23rd of Sep.


----------



## AlyssaAngel

Mimzy3 said:


> Anyone else have what feels like a being poked with a pin or bee sting type pain in the abdomen? It only lasts for a second or two. Also I noticed my cramps get worse the more I'm up moving around. Anyone else experience this?

My cramps are doing that too, when I first stand or start to walk around. 

I'm also getting bouts of dizziness which is driving me crazy and the last thing I expected :wacko:. It's mild though.


----------



## elociN

AlyssaAngel said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have what feels like a being poked with a pin or bee sting type pain in the abdomen? It only lasts for a second or two. Also I noticed my cramps get worse the more I'm up moving around. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> My cramps are doing that too, when I first stand or start to walk around.
> 
> I'm also getting bouts of dizziness which is driving me crazy and the last thing I expected :wacko:. It's mild though.Click to expand...

I am having a pulled muscle sensation ( always get it when pregnant) low down on the sides, and also feeling very dizzy at times. already starting to feel a bit sick (which is early for me, usually starts bang on 7 weeks).


----------



## nikkie122

When is everyone going in for there first scans?


----------



## agreeksmom

Feb 9 I'll be 8 weeks


----------



## bubbles82

We don't get them here til at least 12 weeks, so not til the end of Feb at the earliest for me. Still deciding whether or not to go for a private early scan.


----------



## confetti83

I will have my scan at 10 weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too been getting the pulling stitch feeling as I stand or move suddenly. Also too getting dizzy at time while standing. 

My scan is book for the middle of March. I will be 12 weeks by then. Such a long wait. But at least I will see a well formed babe vs a tadpole.


----------



## nikkie122

My office is pretty good. They will do it at 7 to 8 weeks. Want to get in to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## oedipamass

12 weeks. How will I wait that long?!


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I was getting cramping too ever since i got mine too!! I found out mine was from a UTI. Now that the infection is under control I don't have any cramping just the pulling feeling now. Just be careful as apparently we are prone to UTI's, and they can cause problems with baby with not taken care of. Don't want to worry you but make you aware just in case. Have you had your urine analysis done yet?
> 
> No I haven't yet but I have no signs of it really. This feels different from a UTI for me. Just AF cramping and lots of gas. I'm drinking tons of water everyday and and peeing doesn't burn or anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty sure mine's not a UTI either. I know what those feel like and they are the WORST sorry you had one ALLFORTHEGIRL!! I'm in the same boat as you Sasha feels like I have my period but no blood. I also have gas, more so at night:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I have so much gas it's nuts! We are with family watching football and I have to keep leaving the room to pass gas haha! How embarrassing!Click to expand...

Lots of gas here too!! It's crazy! It's especially hard at work....I'm constantly leaving my office to pass gas in the restroom. It's awful!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Elephant5740 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I was getting cramping too ever since i got mine too!! I found out mine was from a UTI. Now that the infection is under control I don't have any cramping just the pulling feeling now. Just be careful as apparently we are prone to UTI's, and they can cause problems with baby with not taken care of. Don't want to worry you but make you aware just in case. Have you had your urine analysis done yet?
> 
> No I haven't yet but I have no signs of it really. This feels different from a UTI for me. Just AF cramping and lots of gas. I'm drinking tons of water everyday and and peeing doesn't burn or anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty sure mine's not a UTI either. I know what those feel like and they are the WORST sorry you had one ALLFORTHEGIRL!! I'm in the same boat as you Sasha feels like I have my period but no blood. I also have gas, more so at night:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I have so much gas it's nuts! We are with family watching football and I have to keep leaving the room to pass gas haha! How embarrassing!Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of gas here too!! It's crazy! It's especially hard at work....I'm constantly leaving my office to pass gas in the restroom. It's awful!Click to expand...


I have such a gassy belly that I am in pain with it sometimes. Never known gas like it in my life!!!

Re. Scans...I was going to get a private ultrasound but I've decided to wait for the national health midwife to send me for a scan (I'm in Spain - so the 1st scan is at 12 weeks like the UK). However I have the midwife appointment at 9 weeks so if she puts me off anymore than 3 weeks, I will go private.


----------



## nikkie122

That would be really hard to wait till 12 weeks..


----------



## Mimzy3

My first apt is the 22nd TOMORROW :happydance: but its just with the nurse to confirm pregnancy. Then the 29th I meet with the doc. and I think she'll do a tranvaginal ultrasound then. They say you can see a heartbeat at as early as 6 weeks! So hoping to hear on on the 29th scan! I already can't wait! Then I think I'll be more as ease.[-o&lt;


----------



## Elephant5740

I hope to have an ultrasound next week too. Yes, hearing a heartbeat will put me at ease as well! GL tomorrow Mimzy!


----------



## Loukachu

Am seeing doctor tomorrow to confirm pregnancy but scan won't be til 12 weeks as am in UK


----------



## Dime Cuando

nikkie122 said:


> That would be really hard to wait till 12 weeks..

12 weeks feels like 12 months right now....I'm counting down the days....


----------



## bubbles82

12 weeks feels like such a long time to wait to find out things are ok! I can't believe I'm only halfway and have only known about the pregnancy a couple of weeks, it's really dragging!


----------



## oedipamass

dime cuando said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> that would be really hard to wait till 12 weeks..
> 
> 12 weeks feels like 12 months right now....i'm counting down the days....Click to expand...




bubbles82 said:


> 12 weeks feels like such a long time to wait to find out things are ok! I can't believe i'm only halfway and have only known about the pregnancy a couple of weeks, it's really dragging!

truth!!!


----------



## Elephant5740

oedipamass said:


> dime cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> that would be really hard to wait till 12 weeks..
> 
> 12 weeks feels like 12 months right now....i'm counting down the days....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 12 weeks feels like such a long time to wait to find out things are ok! I can't believe i'm only halfway and have only known about the pregnancy a couple of weeks, it's really dragging!Click to expand...
> 
> truth!!!Click to expand...

Yes, these days are going by so slooooowwww!


----------



## adopim

Yes, the first trimester seems to drag on and on. But before we know it we'll all be in the second trimester, then another blink and we're third trimester. Then September and our babies will start being born! Just gotta hang in there :)


----------



## hanibal766

12 weeks is too long!! Every day at work I stare at my calendar counting down the weeks! 

On a different note, I had my first experience of MS today, well, it wasn't just the morning and I wasn't actually sick. But, I woke up during the night feeling sick and have felt really queasy all day. My colleague put some hand cream on and even the smell of that turned my stomach! 

Anyone else experiencing anything similar yet?


----------



## nikkie122

Im really nervous about the first scan as my last pregnancy did not go well and we got bad news at the first scan. Hoping this is a sticky one and is okay!


----------



## adopim

I have been having random bouts of nausea for no reason. On Saturday I thought I really was going to throw up. I'm expecting full blown morning sickness within the next three weeks sometime (weeks 5-7). 

Good luck to everyone getting their first appointments or scans!


----------



## JustWant1

Congrats to everyone on here and getting BFPs!!! Just got our BFP a few days ago and we are sooo excited! EDD is Sept 27! First scan for us will be at 7 weeks, February 7, after that we will both feel more at ease!! Hubby is nervous bc of the difficulty we have had getting past ~6 weeks, but I know this is it!! 3rd time is a charm!! 2013 is our year :)

H&H 9 months to all you lovely ladies too!!!


----------



## lucidc

Popping in from TWW finally. We have been trying for 8 months, got my first bfp on 1/18, 10 positive tests later and lots of worrying here I am. I always thought I would be so happy, instead I'm just worried. This first trimester thing is scary. 

It's a holiday weekend so I am waiting til tomorrow to call and schedule a appointment. Hoping they will get me in a bit sooner because I have medication issues. 

Got a tiny bit of brown chunky discharge yesterday that really freaked me out and I haven't got much sleep since we found out. I got a bfp early though and my period is actually due tomorrow (although I wasn't temping or charting this month and I really think I o'd earlier and my period would have came by now) The next 48 hours or so are gonna freak me out maybe after this AF due date passes I will relax a little. 

Gratz to everyone I hope everyone that joins this board gets to stay on it for a full H&H 9 months.


----------



## oedipamass

lucidc said:


> The next 48 hours or so are gonna freak me out maybe after this AF due date passes I will relax a little.

Keep us updated! We are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sasha14

I have my first ultrasound towards the end of February when im closer to 12 weeks. It seems like an eternity away!! :wacko: I just want to know that the baby is where he/she is supposed to be and growing well. This first trimester thing is so nerve wracking! I was soooo ecstatic when I found out but now im a ball of nerves. I just pray everyday that the baby sticks and there are no issues. Am I crazy? lol


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Dime Cuando said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> That would be really hard to wait till 12 weeks..
> 
> 12 weeks feels like 12 months right now....I'm counting down the days....Click to expand...

 haha nothing will be worse than the TWW!!


----------



## adopim

Sasha1: Nope, not crazy at all. It's normal. I feel like that too. I want to hear the heartbeat something awful though I know at this point I wouldn't be able to. I think it's more that I want to tell my family so badly but I need to hear that heartbeat first! 

LiteBRIGHT33: I think they are both awful in their own rights and in different ways.


----------



## confetti83

With my 1st preg I was so relaxed did not believe I was preg until I did the first ultrasound at 9 weeks. 

This preg I am soo scared and cant wait until I am 12 weeks to relax a bit and hear the heartbeat. Plus I am a natural triplet sadly one did not make it, so I am eager to see if there is only 1!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I do feel like I'm going to poas every other day until I have an appointment lol. I get scared when I feel cramps, but having sore boobs is comforting because that wasn't ever a symptom of AF. tomorrow I'm going to call and make my first appointment. I did have a pap last month and told my gyno that we were ttc so since everything was ok they might wait a little longer to see me :-/


----------



## Mimzy3

I'm also a ball of nerves!! I pray everyday multiple times a day that the baby is healthy! I'm trying to have faith and trust that everything will be okay but its so hard not to worry. People keep saying don't worry everything will be fine. I sure wish I could take their advice. It just all seems unreal that I'm actually preg. because I've wanted this for soooo long sooo bad!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> I'm also a ball of nerves!! I pray everyday multiple times a day that the baby is healthy! I'm trying to have faith and trust that everything will be okay but its so hard not to worry. People keep saying don't worry everything will be fine. I sure wish I could take their advice. It just all seems unreal that I'm actually preg. because I've wanted this for soooo long sooo bad!

That's what everyone keeps saying to me too. It's frustrating Bc I just want to hear a heart beat and see the little bean on ultrasound.


----------



## Mimzy3

Had my first baby apt today!:happydance: Was just with the nurse she did blood work and urine test. I won't know the results of the blood work till next week Tues when I go to meet with the Doc. She said then they will schedule my first ultrasound which would be two weeks from then. So still have 3 weeks to go. She said cramping and sharp pain I've been feeling are normal its just things stretching. So any of you ladies that were worried about that don't be! :thumbup:


----------



## adopim

Unfortunately I have to wait until February 27th for my first appt. I will be 10 weeks then. I had really hoped to get in earlier. But I suppose on the bright side I get to go for an ultrasound first and then go talk with the nurse. I am extremely relieved to have the appt booked. I won't actually meet with the doctor until the second visit, but I'm okay with that as long as I get my u/s :)


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh wow that is so far away adopim. I hear about all these ladies not even seeing someone until 12 weeks and I just can't imagine. I guess good news is your u/s will be very informative.


----------



## Elephant5740

Great to hear everyone has their appts scheduled...and to the girls that have already had one I'm so glad you are all doing so well! 

Today's Update: After receiving my hcg blood results back (4,083 IU/L) I was able to schedule a vaginal ultrasound for the 30th. My stomach doesn't feel so bloated anymore but my (.)(.) still feel a little sore. I had a sharp pain today that lasted for a split second. 

adopim: 10 weeks seems so far away but i agree with renaendel that it will be VERY informative!

Mimzy: Can't wait to hear the results on Tuesday!


----------



## adopim

Renaendel said:


> Ohh wow that is so far away adopim. I hear about all these ladies not even seeing someone until 12 weeks and I just can't imagine. I guess good news is your u/s will be very informative.

Oh yes, the ultrasound will show a bit more than just a blob so that part is good. 5 weeks seems like forever but I'm sure it will fly by. With my DD I have no idea how I didn't get anxious for my first appt. I called the doctor at 6 weeks and didn't get an appt until 12 weeks. But I suppose DD was unplanned so I wasn't quite as excited at that point.


Elephant5740 said:


> Great to hear everyone has their appts scheduled...and to the girls that have already had one I'm so glad you are all doing so well!
> 
> Today's Update: After receiving my hcg blood results back (4,083 IU/L) I was able to schedule a vaginal ultrasound for the 30th. My stomach doesn't feel so bloated anymore but my (.)(.) still feel a little sore. I had a sharp pain today that lasted for a split second.
> 
> adopim: 10 weeks seems so far away but i agree with renaendel that it will be VERY informative!
> 
> Mimzy: Can't wait to hear the results on Tuesday!

Yeah, I'm just excited for the visit is all. :thumbup: One day at a time :)


----------



## Sasha14

Glad to hear everyone is getting their appts in line. I have 4 weeks until my first US. I dont think I can wait! lol! Everytime i feel a cramp or pain I think "is this a bad thing?" and everytime I DONT feel a cramp or pain I think "Is THIS a bad thing?" lol. my first scan will give me soooo much peace of mind! like today I had cramping on my left side rather than the right like usual and my nipples are only a little sore today rather than REALLY sore like theyve been. All of my coworkers keep saying "Its normal everything will be fine!" But its hard to believe them lol :wacko:


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> Great to hear everyone has their appts scheduled...and to the girls that have already had one I'm so glad you are all doing so well!
> 
> Today's Update: After receiving my hcg blood results back (4,083 IU/L) I was able to schedule a vaginal ultrasound for the 30th. My stomach doesn't feel so bloated anymore but my (.)(.) still feel a little sore. I had a sharp pain today that lasted for a split second.
> 
> adopim: 10 weeks seems so far away but i agree with renaendel that it will be VERY informative!
> 
> Mimzy: Can't wait to hear the results on Tuesday!

Glad everything went well and you have your scan scheduled! :happydance:
I'm sooo bloated still look like I'm showing already and my pants are tight! :blush: Nips still tender and very achy and crampy today. Anyone else sleeping terrible?!! I only sleep like 5 hours a night then wake up can't fall back asleep and I'm dead tired all day! 

I'll be sure to update with my results:thumbup:


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Glad to hear everyone is getting their appts in line. I have 4 weeks until my first US. I dont think I can wait! lol! Everytime i feel a cramp or pain I think "is this a bad thing?" and everytime I DONT feel a cramp or pain I think "Is THIS a bad thing?" lol. my first scan will give me soooo much peace of mind! like today I had cramping on my left side rather than the right like usual and my nipples are only a little sore today rather than REALLY sore like theyve been. All of my coworkers keep saying "Its normal everything will be fine!" But its hard to believe them lol :wacko:

I do the same thing with the cramps, regardless if I have them or not. :haha: My nips are still sore but I don't think as sore as they were or maybe i'm just getting more used to them :shrug: I've been cramping more today than before I thought the cramping should be getting better not worse? anyone else have more cramping?


----------



## confetti83

I have like af cramps esp in the morn and kind of like a achy pressure on the left side. I too seem to maybe have gotten used to my sensitive nips. No major symptoms yet except from fatigue. I tested today and the line was darker.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Great to hear everyone has their appts scheduled...and to the girls that have already had one I'm so glad you are all doing so well!
> 
> Today's Update: After receiving my hcg blood results back (4,083 IU/L) I was able to schedule a vaginal ultrasound for the 30th. My stomach doesn't feel so bloated anymore but my (.)(.) still feel a little sore. I had a sharp pain today that lasted for a split second.
> 
> adopim: 10 weeks seems so far away but i agree with renaendel that it will be VERY informative!
> 
> Mimzy: Can't wait to hear the results on Tuesday!
> 
> Glad everything went well and you have your scan scheduled! :happydance:
> I'm sooo bloated still look like I'm showing already and my pants are tight! :blush: Nips still tender and very achy and crampy today. Anyone else sleeping terrible?!! I only sleep like 5 hours a night then wake up can't fall back asleep and I'm dead tired all day!
> 
> I'll be sure to update with my results:thumbup:Click to expand...

I sleep like crap too! I wake up in the middle of the night to pee and cant fall back asleep for at least an hour and then im exhausted all day at work. its horrible!


----------



## Sasha14

confetti83 said:


> I have like af cramps esp in the morn and kind of like a achy pressure on the left side. I too seem to maybe have gotten used to my sensitive nips. No major symptoms yet except from fatigue. I tested today and the line was darker.

Im going to test again tomorow morning too. Was going to after work today but when I pee'd in a cup to dip the stick, my urine was soooo clear bc im drinking a lot of water through out the day. So i figured it wouldnt be accurate.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I called today to set up an appointment but they won't let me until they confirm the pregnancy with one of their urine tests. then they will get me a referral for an OB outside of base. I'm kind of bummed because half way thru this pregnancy my husband will be getting out of the military and we will be moving across the country. Hopefully I don't get attached to my doctor here. but we will be back with family for the second half of the pregnancy so that will be wonderful :) 
I sent my sister a picture of my positive internet cheapies and she told to use a real test because they look ghetto. she doesn't understand people who obsessively poas ;) I would have spent WAYYY too much money if it wasn't for IC


----------



## Sasha14

So I couldnt wait until tomorrow morning and took another test just to see what the lines were looking like. The test line showed up immediately (even before the control line) and was soooo much darker than the control line. I am soooo pleased to see this. I was worried about my hCG levels for some reason.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I enjoy watching the line darken! although my line still takes a minute to show up after the control line - which makes me hold my breath until it shows. I can't wait for my first u/s...whenever that may be


----------



## nikkie122

Well I decided to call the doctor and they scheduled me for an appointment at 6 weeks. I'm really nervous but anxious to see and know if everything is okay!


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> I enjoy watching the line darken! although my line still takes a minute to show up after the control line - which makes me hold my breath until it shows. I can't wait for my first u/s...whenever that may be

I cant wait for my first US too!!! To hear that little heart beating is going to be soooo amazing!


----------



## lucidc

They are gonna see me at 6 weeks. Now that I got some decent sleep I feel much better, these past few days have been rough. Not what I expected, thought I would elated and happy instead it has been terrifying. This is the calmest I have been since I got that first positive test. 
My mouth hurts I think it is gonna turn into thrush. Battling indigestion and constipation already. Sore throat and stuffy nose. Funny all the weird stuff you read about then it all starts happening to you. 

Settling in seems to be a process, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Mimzy3

nikkie122 said:


> Well I decided to call the doctor and they scheduled me for an appointment at 6 weeks. I'm really nervous but anxious to see and know if everything is okay!

Glad you're getting in soon! I'll be praying for you! :)


----------



## Mimzy3

lucidc said:


> They are gonna see me at 6 weeks. Now that I got some decent sleep I feel much better, these past few days have been rough. Not what I expected, thought I would elated and happy instead it has been terrifying. This is the calmest I have been since I got that first positive test.
> My mouth hurts I think it is gonna turn into thrush. Battling indigestion and constipation already. Sore throat and stuffy nose. Funny all the weird stuff you read about then it all starts happening to you.
> 
> Settling in seems to be a process, hope everyone is doing well.

I argee this is scary! We all just want this so bad so its hard to think that something could happen. But we have to try and stay calm for our babies! :hugs: Glad you finally got some rest!


----------



## nikkie122

Mimzy3 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Well I decided to call the doctor and they scheduled me for an appointment at 6 weeks. I'm really nervous but anxious to see and know if everything is okay!
> 
> Glad you're getting in soon! I'll be praying for you! :)Click to expand...

Thank you! Hoping they see something so I can stop worrying.. :hugs:


----------



## Elephant5740

nikkie122 said:


> Well I decided to call the doctor and they scheduled me for an appointment at 6 weeks. I'm really nervous but anxious to see and know if everything is okay![/QU
> 
> That great to hear you got an appt at 6wks. I feel ya! I've got the same worrying going on and just want to know that everything is fine. It's so hard to wait!


----------



## nikkie122

yeah, it really is hard to wait to see if everything is fine.


----------



## adopim

I'll be 10 weeks before I'll be able to find out anything. I hope the next 5 weeks goes by fast. But I think I decided I'm going to tell my family before the appt. Friends and everyone else we won't tell until after the appt (which will start with an u/s). I just want to tell them so badly. I'm thinking I'll tell them a week and a half before the first appt at around 8.5 weeks along. I was adamant about waiting until after the first appt, so we'll see if I change my mind over the next couple weeks. :haha:


----------



## psychick01

@Sasha14 @Mimzy3
I have had major changes in my sleep too! Normally I sleep through the night in the fetal position, never waking up. Now I sleep stretched out straight, I think because of the cramps, and I've been waking up around 3 am and just dozing until my alarm at 6. Oh well, I guess we better get used to it for when the :baby: gets here!


----------



## Elephant5740

adopim said:


> I'll be 10 weeks before I'll be able to find out anything. I hope the next 5 weeks goes by fast. But I think I decided I'm going to tell my family before the appt. Friends and everyone else we won't tell until after the appt (which will start with an u/s). I just want to tell them so badly. I'm thinking I'll tell them a week and a half before the first appt at around 8.5 weeks along. I was adamant about waiting until after the first appt, so we'll see if I change my mind over the next couple weeks. :haha:

We told some of our family already, primarily because they knew we were getting an IUI and started asking us about the results. We waited until it was confirmed with a blood test the following day after my positive hpt. Friends/co-workers/other family members might have to wait until 12 weeks. I think it's what you are confortable with and there is no right or wrong time. If you are anything like me, i change my mind a lot on when or who to share the news with. It's just too exciting to keep all bundled up inside....but i know that i should wait. It's a battle.


----------



## nikkie122

Elephant5740 said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> I'll be 10 weeks before I'll be able to find out anything. I hope the next 5 weeks goes by fast. But I think I decided I'm going to tell my family before the appt. Friends and everyone else we won't tell until after the appt (which will start with an u/s). I just want to tell them so badly. I'm thinking I'll tell them a week and a half before the first appt at around 8.5 weeks along. I was adamant about waiting until after the first appt, so we'll see if I change my mind over the next couple weeks. :haha:
> 
> We told some of our family already, primarily because they knew we were getting an IUI and started asking us about the results. We waited until it was confirmed with a blood test the following day after my positive hpt. Friends/co-workers/other family members might have to wait until 12 weeks. I think it's what you are confortable with and there is no right or wrong time. If you are anything like me, i change my mind a lot on when or who to share the news with. It's just too exciting to keep all bundled up inside....but i know that i should wait. It's a battle.Click to expand...

It really is hard to decide to tell people or not. We told some family and a few close friends and then I miscarried. So it was really to then have to tell them after that. :-( Decided to wait till appointment to tell anyone!


----------



## adopim

Elephant5740 said:


> We told some of our family already, primarily because they knew we were getting an IUI and started asking us about the results. We waited until it was confirmed with a blood test the following day after my positive hpt. Friends/co-workers/other family members might have to wait until 12 weeks. I think it's what you are confortable with and there is no right or wrong time. If you are anything like me, i change my mind a lot on when or who to share the news with. It's just too exciting to keep all bundled up inside....but i know that i should wait. It's a battle.

I told one of my friends last week, but she's a good secret keeper. I only told her early because she was sick with the flu and wanted me to come down to substitute in her daycare for her. Odds are she got the flu from one of the kids and I haven't had the flu shot yet. Normally I would have gone to help her, but considering the circumstances I couldn't go. I felt that she deserved the truth as far as why I couldn't help out.
I've got a couple weeks to make up my mind about telling family. I am rock solid decided that friends will be told after the first appt/ultrasound. It was my parents and sisters and DH's parents and brothers I was on the fence about yet. Lol. We'll see :rofl: I'm sure I'll change my mind a hundred more times too.


----------



## Elephant5740

nikkie122 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adopim said:
> 
> 
> I'll be 10 weeks before I'll be able to find out anything. I hope the next 5 weeks goes by fast. But I think I decided I'm going to tell my family before the appt. Friends and everyone else we won't tell until after the appt (which will start with an u/s). I just want to tell them so badly. I'm thinking I'll tell them a week and a half before the first appt at around 8.5 weeks along. I was adamant about waiting until after the first appt, so we'll see if I change my mind over the next couple weeks. :haha:
> 
> We told some of our family already, primarily because they knew we were getting an IUI and started asking us about the results. We waited until it was confirmed with a blood test the following day after my positive hpt. Friends/co-workers/other family members might have to wait until 12 weeks. I think it's what you are confortable with and there is no right or wrong time. If you are anything like me, i change my mind a lot on when or who to share the news with. It's just too exciting to keep all bundled up inside....but i know that i should wait. It's a battle.Click to expand...
> 
> It really is hard to decide to tell people or not. We told some family and a few close friends and then I miscarried. So it was really to then have to tell them after that. :-( Decided to wait till appointment to tell anyone!Click to expand...

I totally understand you wanting to wait....i pray this child sticks for you!


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you! Me too.. I think its good to tell people when it feels right for you.. Sometimes its nice to have th support!


----------



## Renaendel

I made it through an hr long phone call with my mother without telling her. I deserve a prize. We had been talking about trip she is taking in march. To which I responded "we are planning on something in late September and would love to see you then. I will tell you more about it when we get the details fleshed out.". 

So she let me know that we could crash at her house when we come visit. Whew she thinks we are driving to Salt Lake to see them. But at least this way she won't be clear across the country when the baby is born!


----------



## psychick01

When to tell is such an difficult and personal decision. I think it's a reflection of all of those personal parenting decisions that we will have to make. On one hand I want to tell everyone so they will understand why I don't feel well and face it, we all want to be pampered during our pregnancy. On the other, my mom almost lost me and had at least 3 MCs after me. My doctor assures me that I don't have the same medical conditions that she had, medical technology is better, blah blah blah, and there is no reason what so ever to think that I will have anything other than a perfect pregnancy. I think it's that same fear that makes us go to the bathroom every hour to make sure everything is ok. At some point you just have to accept that the baby makes us crazy and that's ok. :happydance:


----------



## Elephant5740

Renaendel: Great job on keeping mum about the baby! Not sure how you did it but yes, you deserve some sort of "I didn't tell my mom I'm pregnant" medal!

Soooooo do any of you really feel pregnant? Besides the on and off bloating and my bb's being sore I really don't feel pregnant. I know it's normal to not feel much this early but I really wish I would get sick or SOMETHING! 

It's just me being paranoid, I guess. Those that know I'm pregnant keeping asking me how I'm feeling and I always reply "great!". But then I wonder if I shouldn't be feeling this good......


----------



## Sasha14

Elephant5740 said:


> Renaendel: Great job on keeping mum about the baby! Not sure how you did it but yes, you deserve some sort of "I didn't tell my mom I'm pregnant" medal!
> 
> Soooooo do any of you really feel pregnant? Besides the on and off bloating and my bb's being sore I really don't feel pregnant. I know it's normal to not feel much this early but I really wish I would get sick or SOMETHING!
> 
> It's just me being paranoid, I guess. Those that know I'm pregnant keeping asking me how I'm feeling and I always reply "great!". But then I wonder if I shouldn't be feeling this good......

Going through the same thing as we speak! Ppl keep asking me if I'm sick yet and I'm not. Also my nipples and boobs hurt sooo bad yesterday and today have calmed down a lot. Makes me nervous too...your not alone.  its hard not to have those horrible thoughts that something could be wrong but I think stressing will just make things worse for us and our babies. I keep googling "signs of miscarriage" just Bc I'm paranoid and I need to stop Bc it's something I can change so why stress it.


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha: I was just googling miscarriage symptoms too!!! I know we've got nothing to worry about and we shouldnt stress as it's only best for us and they baby but I still can't stop thinking "what if". Thank you for letting me know u are going through the same thing. It's very comforting.


----------



## confetti83

Sasha14 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Renaendel: Great job on keeping mum about the baby! Not sure how you did it but yes, you deserve some sort of "I didn't tell my mom I'm pregnant" medal!
> 
> Soooooo do any of you really feel pregnant? Besides the on and off bloating and my bb's being sore I really don't feel pregnant. I know it's normal to not feel much this early but I really wish I would get sick or SOMETHING!
> 
> It's just me being paranoid, I guess. Those that know I'm pregnant keeping asking me how I'm feeling and I always reply "great!". But then I wonder if I shouldn't be feeling this good......
> 
> Going through the same thing as we speak! Ppl keep asking me if I'm sick yet and I'm not. Also my nipples and boobs hurt sooo bad yesterday and today have calmed down a lot. Makes me nervous too...your not alone.  its hard not to have those horrible thoughts that something could be wrong but I think stressing will just make things worse for us and our babies. I keep googling "signs of miscarriage" just Bc I'm paranoid and I need to stop Bc it's something I can change so why stress it.Click to expand...

I am going through the same thing. No major symptoms just some fatigue and bloating. With my son I had no morning sickness but he was a surprise and I found out at 6weeks so I did not have to wait long for my ultrasound. I know it sounds silly but some nausea would be well accepted at this stage.


----------



## adopim

I think I had the beginnings of morning sickness this afternoon... Unexplained nausea. No vomiting yet, but I'm thinking it's not too far off though.


----------



## Sasha14

confetti83 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Renaendel: Great job on keeping mum about the baby! Not sure how you did it but yes, you deserve some sort of "I didn't tell my mom I'm pregnant" medal!
> 
> Soooooo do any of you really feel pregnant? Besides the on and off bloating and my bb's being sore I really don't feel pregnant. I know it's normal to not feel much this early but I really wish I would get sick or SOMETHING!
> 
> It's just me being paranoid, I guess. Those that know I'm pregnant keeping asking me how I'm feeling and I always reply "great!". But then I wonder if I shouldn't be feeling this good......
> 
> Going through the same thing as we speak! Ppl keep asking me if I'm sick yet and I'm not. Also my nipples and boobs hurt sooo bad yesterday and today have calmed down a lot. Makes me nervous too...your not alone.  its hard not to have those horrible thoughts that something could be wrong but I think stressing will just make things worse for us and our babies. I keep googling "signs of miscarriage" just Bc I'm paranoid and I need to stop Bc it's something I can change so why stress it.Click to expand...
> 
> I am going through the same thing. No major symptoms just some fatigue and bloating. With my son I had no morning sickness but he was a surprise and I found out at 6weeks so I did not have to wait long for my ultrasound. I know it sounds silly but some nausea would be well accepted at this stage.Click to expand...

I know! I keep telling my husband that I would love to be sick right now lol! I read an article that says your less likely to miscarry if you have morning sickness. But that has to be BS...I know several women who had no ms or symptoms really and they had beautiful healthy babies. I took another test this morning again Bc I was so paranoid that my boobs didn't hurt as they did yesterday. The test line was if course beaming pink and way darker than the control line. Feeling this nervous is horrible but I'm going to remain more calm here on out. Or at least TRY!


----------



## Mimzy3

Hi ladies I definitely feel different! Very bloated, tired, sore nips, sore hips, cramps, get random hot flashes, hungry all the time and if I don't eat I get nausea! But no vomiting yet. I'm actually starting to not worry as much I just feel like everything is going to be okay. I've been praying A LOT and I'm just trusting God that its going to be okay. And like u said Sasha nothing we can do about it any ways so no use worrying about it! Soooo glad tomorrow is Friday I almost didn't get through the work day today...I was sooo tired!


----------



## lucidc

Testing my ticker. Days of expected period came and went with no symptoms of AF (whew). Not much going on except a lot of waiting =(. Needed to get verification I was pregnant for medicaid so I went to a clinic today and got another test, I actually was worried about it while I waited. But still a BFP and I am feeling pretty good or nothing to worry me except maybe a lack of feeling very pregnant.


----------



## lucidc

Let me try this again


----------



## Elephant5740

confetti83 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Renaendel: Great job on keeping mum about the baby! Not sure how you did it but yes, you deserve some sort of "I didn't tell my mom I'm pregnant" medal!
> 
> Soooooo do any of you really feel pregnant? Besides the on and off bloating and my bb's being sore I really don't feel pregnant. I know it's normal to not feel much this early but I really wish I would get sick or SOMETHING!
> 
> It's just me being paranoid, I guess. Those that know I'm pregnant keeping asking me how I'm feeling and I always reply "great!". But then I wonder if I shouldn't be feeling this good......
> 
> Going through the same thing as we speak! Ppl keep asking me if I'm sick yet and I'm not. Also my nipples and boobs hurt sooo bad yesterday and today have calmed down a lot. Makes me nervous too...your not alone.  its hard not to have those horrible thoughts that something could be wrong but I think stressing will just make things worse for us and our babies. I keep googling "signs of miscarriage" just Bc I'm paranoid and I need to stop Bc it's something I can change so why stress it.Click to expand...
> 
> I am going through the same thing. No major symptoms just some fatigue and bloating. With my son I had no morning sickness but he was a surprise and I found out at 6weeks so I did not have to wait long for my ultrasound. I know it sounds silly but some nausea would be well accepted at this stage.Click to expand...

I hear ya! Just getting a flu like symptom would be nice! I went to bed a bit tired around 7pm and quickly fell asleep which is very unlike me. So I guess I'm feeling fatigue as well as bloated and sore bbs. Every now and then I a quick poking like feeling on my left side. Usually when I pass gas (tmi).


----------



## hanibal766

Hi ladies

Only a few days ago in posted somewhere how I wanted ms or something so I 'felt' more pregnant - ever since then I've been really poorly with all day nausea, diahorria and generally feeling rubbish. I have just been sent home from work because I feel so ill (they don't know I'm pregnant).

I'd rather have no symptoms I think! Be careful what you wish for! My wish came true and now I'm paying for it haha!


----------



## allforthegirl

hanibal766 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Only a few days ago in posted somewhere how I wanted ms or something so I 'felt' more pregnant - ever since then I've been really poorly with all day nausea, diahorria and generally feeling rubbish. I have just been sent home from work because I feel so ill (they don't know I'm pregnant).
> 
> I'd rather have no symptoms I think! Be careful what you wish for! My wish came true and now I'm paying for it haha!

At first I thought :dohh: that too, but then I decided to change my thinking that I would just enjoy this "small honeymoon" phase I have right now. I am just 6 weeks today, so I know it is still early for me, so I can still get a number of the 'not so nice' symptoms. I am sorry that you are not feeling so well, hopefully it is just a flu or something and it will all get better in a few days!:flower:


----------



## Elephant5740

hanibal766 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Only a few days ago in posted somewhere how I wanted ms or something so I 'felt' more pregnant - ever since then I've been really poorly with all day nausea, diahorria and generally feeling rubbish. I have just been sent home from work because I feel so ill (they don't know I'm pregnant).
> 
> I'd rather have no symptoms I think! Be careful what you wish for! My wish came true and now I'm paying for it haha!

I hope you feel better soon! Get some rest and try to drink lots of water. You're right...I guess I'll cherish this moment that i feel good while it lasts.


----------



## psychick01

Mimzy3 said:


> Hi ladies I definitely feel different! Very bloated, tired, sore nips, sore hips, cramps, get random hot flashes, hungry all the time and if I don't eat I get nausea! But no vomiting yet. I'm actually starting to not worry as much I just feel like everything is going to be okay. I've been praying A LOT and I'm just trusting God that its going to be okay. And like u said Sasha nothing we can do about it any ways so no use worrying about it! Soooo glad tomorrow is Friday I almost didn't get through the work day today...I was sooo tired!

I have all of the same symptoms! Glad to hear you say hot flashes. My body temp has flip-flopped on me. I freeze all day and have night sweats every night. The complete opposite of my usual. Like you, I try to have faith that everything will be ok. I have a friend that had several MCs and with her little girl she just asked that everyone pray that this was the baby she was meant to have. I just try to remind myself that there is almost nothing that I can accidentally do to harm the baby so I have to believe that everything is ok.


----------



## rain31

hi ladies !!

My EDD is 22nd Sep. Can I join ?:dance::dance:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

rain31 said:


> hi ladies !!
> 
> My EDD is 22nd Sep. Can I join ?:dance::dance:

Welcome and congrats!! Any symptoms so far? I haven't had any besides sore bbs and cramping and I'm hoping it stays that way :) but I'm 5 weeks today so I know those symptoms could show any day now. 

So I thought I would want to keep this secret between me and my husband, but I almost feel like its making me crazy not telling people!! I do want to wait until my doctors appointment so I know everything is ok. But this is a hard secret to keep!!! I was talking to my mom yesterday and she goes "so do you think you'll be pregnant when you move back to MA in May?" Haha I was like yeahhh, pretty sure I will be :winkwink:


----------



## adopim

I'm having a hard timing keeping my secret too! I'm 5w4d today and it's incredibly hard. My first appt is in 4 weeks and 4 days.... Feels like forever away! But I'm going to wait until after I know everything is alright. I am planning to go to visit my parents the Saturday after my appt. I will probably announce to the rest of the world shortly after. I'm sure my mom will be calling everyone. My sisters will be excited (my middle sister especially, she's been asking every time I talk to her if I'm pregnant yet!), and will probably not be able to keep it a secret. Haha!


----------



## Mimzy3

My mom, step dad, sister, and two close friends know besides my DH. But I have to tell my work next week. Even though I REALLY do not want to. I have to tell them because we have a work skiing trip planned and I obviously can't go skiing. I wish I didn't have to tell them so soon! But there's really no other way I can get out of it. :nope: 

How is everyone doing this weekend? My hubby will finally be home for good next weekend! YAH! (he's military) Tonight just watching movie's with my really good friend who's also preg. she's already 19 weeks though. 

I don't feel preg. today actually have a lot of energy, slept well. No cramping or nausea. Just have a bit of a headache. Have a blessed day ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Aiden187

just sharing my 8 weeks 1 day baby bump
 



Attached Files:







536982_10151634372409056_1971510269_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kori31209

I'm due Sept 20th with my first! :]


----------



## gatorj

kori31209 said:


> I'm due Sept 20th with my first! :]

Congrats!!!:baby:


----------



## Sasha14

kori31209 said:


> I'm due Sept 20th with my first! :]

I have the same due date according to my last period!


----------



## Miniegg27

This nausea is really getting me down. Dont like feeling so yuk every morning. I need to get food in me but its so difficult when you dont want anything to eat :( The first trimester is slow! I got my scan date through for 26th Feb which is ages away!!


----------



## Loukachu

Miniegg27 said:


> This nausea is really getting me down. Dont like feeling so yuk every morning. I need to get food in me but its so difficult when you dont want anything to eat :( The first trimester is slow! I got my scan date through for 26th Feb which is ages away!!

Have been feeling a bit down too. Keep reminding myself it is the hormones and being tired/ nauseous doesn't help either. I don't have a scan date yet... Feels like a long run at the moment but we will get there xx


----------



## rain31

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> rain31 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies !!
> 
> My EDD is 22nd Sep. Can I join ?:dance::dance:
> 
> Welcome and congrats!! Any symptoms so far? I haven't had any besides sore bbs and cramping and I'm hoping it stays that way :) but I'm 5 weeks today so I know those symptoms could show any day now.
> 
> So I thought I would want to keep this secret between me and my husband, but I almost feel like its making me crazy not telling people!! I do want to wait until my doctors appointment so I know everything is ok. But this is a hard secret to keep!!! I was talking to my mom yesterday and she goes "so do you think you'll be pregnant when you move back to MA in May?" Haha I was like yeahhh, pretty sure I will be :winkwink:Click to expand...


Nausea evry now nd then , big boobs , sore nipples, gas & bloating, mood swing !! ughhhhh.....U name it I have it :wacko:


----------



## sedgeez

can i join?? :flower:

i found out im pregnant yesterday and im 6 weeks.

im due 17th sept by my own calculations


:cloud9:


----------



## Dime Cuando

sedgeez said:


> can i join?? :flower:
> 
> i found out im pregnant yesterday and im 6 weeks.
> 
> im due 17th sept by my own calculations
> 
> 
> :cloud9:

Same day as me according to certain websites and their date predictions. Congratulations!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to all the new moms to be!! Welcome!!! :wave:


----------



## Sasha14

Miniegg27 said:


> This nausea is really getting me down. Dont like feeling so yuk every morning. I need to get food in me but its so difficult when you dont want anything to eat :( The first trimester is slow! I got my scan date through for 26th Feb which is ages away!!

My first scan is the 26th of February as well. I don't want to wait that long! :-(


----------



## Sasha14

So I've been having slight nausea first thing in the morning. Usually when I get up to pee around 730am or so. But then I feel better after I fall back asleep. Got up to pee about 3-4 times last night. Really annoying! Lol! My skin is breaking out like crazy and my boobs/nips are tender on and off. Oh...and I had lots of gas yesterday. My left boob is more tender than the right though. Anyone else experiencing this? I think it's strange for one side to hurt more than the other? No?


----------



## Loukachu

My boobs are sore - sometimes one is more tender than the other. Have also had trapped wind pains in my abdomen and ribs. Feeling sick too. It was painful walking around today - am assuming that is just stretching pains.


----------



## sedgeez

Sasha14 said:


> So I've been having slight nausea first thing in the morning. Usually when I get up to pee around 730am or so. But then I feel better after I fall back asleep. Got up to pee about 3-4 times last night. Really annoying! Lol! My skin is breaking out like crazy and my boobs/nips are tender on and off. Oh...and I had lots of gas yesterday. My left boob is more tender than the right though. Anyone else experiencing this? I think it's strange for one side to hurt more than the other? No?

my boobs are doing this too :haha:
its my right that hurts more though.


----------



## Sasha14

Glad to know I'm not the only one!  I'm just waiting to FEEL pregnant. It gets so frustrating Bc then I worry if something's wrong. I mean I have SOME symptoms but I expected everything to be more extreme. I don't know lol...I had a dream the other night that I had my first scan and the baby grew and was in the right spot but they had a hard time finding the HB. Oh how dreams can mess with us.


----------



## Aiden187

Totally feeling ignored here, I think its time to leave this thread.


----------



## sedgeez

Sasha14 said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one!  I'm just waiting to FEEL pregnant. It gets so frustrating Bc then I worry if something's wrong. I mean I have SOME symptoms but I expected everything to be more extreme. I don't know lol...I had a dream the other night that I had my first scan and the baby grew and was in the right spot but they had a hard time finding the HB. Oh how dreams can mess with us.

i know what you mean, i only found out yesterday so im still in shock lol :haha:


----------



## sedgeez

Aiden187 said:


> Totally feeling ignored here, I think its time to leave this thread.

ive only just joined this thread, but dont go!! :hugs:

what date are you due? :flower:


----------



## Aiden187

Sep 07


----------



## sedgeez

Aiden187 said:


> Sep 07

when did you find out?

im still in shock :wacko:

:haha:


----------



## Aiden187

I was like 7 dpo when I got my bfp, im excited


----------



## sedgeez

me too :happydance:
it feels so unreal, i keep thinking im going to wake up and its been a dream lol :haha:


----------



## Sasha14

sedgeez said:


> me too :happydance:
> it feels so unreal, i keep thinking im going to wake up and its been a dream lol :haha:

That's how I felt too. Like it was too good to be true.


----------



## Aiden187

Congrats to all h&h 9 months


----------



## Mimzy3

Welcome new mommies!:flower:

Woke up mid sleep with pretty bad cramping. But its better now no nausea lately. Have my first meeting with the doc on tues. They won't be doing a scan then though. Nurse said we would schedule the scan then. BBs not sore just my nips. 

Already asked how everyone's weekends were going but no responses... so Im assuming well? lol I was also looking for a little insight on how I have to tell my job so soon but no replys? When is everyone else telling their jobs?


----------



## Loukachu

Mimzy3 said:


> Welcome new mommies!:flower:
> 
> Woke up mid sleep with pretty bad cramping. But its better now no nausea lately. Have my first meeting with the doc on tues. They won't be doing a scan then though. Nurse said we would schedule the scan then. BBs not sore just my nips.
> 
> Already asked how everyone's weekends were going but no responses... so Im assuming well? lol I was also looking for a little insight on how I have to tell my job so soon but no replys? When is everyone else telling their jobs?

So many posts going on it is difficult to repy to everything. 

Felt completely exhausted this weekend, nausea, retching. Had to have a nap ths afternoon.

I have already told work due to associated risks. Just management team though.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Welcome new mommies!:flower:
> 
> Woke up mid sleep with pretty bad cramping. But its better now no nausea lately. Have my first meeting with the doc on tues. They won't be doing a scan then though. Nurse said we would schedule the scan then. BBs not sore just my nips.
> 
> Already asked how everyone's weekends were going but no responses... so Im assuming well? lol I was also looking for a little insight on how I have to tell my job so soon but no replys? When is everyone else telling their jobs?

Hey love! Weekend was good...some slight cramping, gassy and tired. I told my job already. I work as a physical therapist and have to do a lot of lifting and what not so I wanted them to be aware so my case load could be lightened if necessary.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too haven't been answered but hey I guess it happens.

My weekend is going well. I am trying to finish a blanket I am knitting for one of my boys. It is going to take a total of 7 rolls of yarn to finish. It is a very large blanket. I am feeling surprisingly really good! Feels strange to feel so good. But I will take what I can get for the moment, cause I know it can all change!

As for the job thing well..... I am a stay at home Mom so I don't have to say anything. But I have had to in the past and I didn't tell them until the 12 weeks went past.


----------



## mrs.ginger

I will not be telling my job until at least after my first appt on February 19th. After that I haven't decided how long to wait. So far only hubby, myself and you ladies know about the bean!

My weekend has been good. I have been trying to catch up on sleep. We also have two older daughters we have been doing things with so I am a busy mommy already!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I want to tell my family before telling my friends and work. my sister is coming to visit this weekend and I'm going to send her home with gifts for my parents and in-laws. we bought them onesies that say babys first Xmas and have pictures of our shoes plus a pair of baby sneakers. My husband is military and we are stationed in Florida and both of our families are in Massachusetts. We are trying to be creative rather than just blurting it out over the phone. 

Mimzy what branch is your husband? do you guys have any family close? also, this is just my opinion, but if you are good at skiing, why can't you go skiing? I've read that skiing the first few months is ok. if conditions are good and you stay on easy trails and stop when you're tired I don't see a problem with it. Then you can tell your work when you are ready.


----------



## adopim

Aiden187 said:


> I was like 7 dpo when I got my bfp, im excited

Wow, I thought I got an early one at 9DPO! :thumbup:

My weekend has been alright. Nothing significant really. Nausea hit me awfully hard this afternoon again. Finally starting to subside... I was so close to throwing up I'm surprised I didn't, to be honest. I get some sharps sudden pains when I sit up or move too fast, but I'm sure it's just the pulling and stretching still. It feels like I'm close to pulling a muscle when it happens so I'm not too concerned. I've also still dealing with some awful itching down there... I don't know what to think. But not much I can do until after Friday I suppose... Except deal with it, lol.


----------



## Mimzy3

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> I want to tell my family before telling my friends and work. my sister is coming to visit this weekend and I'm going to send her home with gifts for my parents and in-laws. we bought them onesies that say babys first Xmas and have pictures of our shoes plus a pair of baby sneakers. My husband is military and we are stationed in Florida and both of our families are in Massachusetts. We are trying to be creative rather than just blurting it out over the phone.
> 
> Mimzy what branch is your husband? do you guys have any family close? also, this is just my opinion, but if you are good at skiing, why can't you go skiing? I've read that skiing the first few months is ok. if conditions are good and you stay on easy trails and stop when you're tired I don't see a problem with it. Then you can tell your work when you are ready.

Thats a good idea on how to tell them! I gave my mom a gift bag with a clear blue digital in it that said pregnant when I told her lol. 

My husband is Army National Guard he was Commissioned as an Officer not to long ago so he's been away for job training in GA the past 5 months. Only coming home occasionally for holidays. What branch are u and your DH? I have never been skiing before so I know I will def wipe out a few times. And my boss's cabin that we are staying in is in the mountains very high altitude and I've herd that isn't good for preg. women. I don't want to risk anything harming the baby!


----------



## Mimzy3

adopim said:


> Aiden187 said:
> 
> 
> I was like 7 dpo when I got my bfp, im excited
> 
> Wow, I thought I got an early one at 9DPO! :thumbup:
> 
> My weekend has been alright. Nothing significant really. Nausea hit me awfully hard this afternoon again. Finally starting to subside... I was so close to throwing up I'm surprised I didn't, to be honest. I get some sharps sudden pains when I sit up or move too fast, but I'm sure it's just the pulling and stretching still. It feels like I'm close to pulling a muscle when it happens so I'm not too concerned. I've also still dealing with some awful itching down there... I don't know what to think. But not much I can do until after Friday I suppose... Except deal with it, lol.Click to expand...

Glad to see everyone seemed to have a pretty good weekend! :thumbup:

I know exactly when u mean when u say feel like a pulled muscle that happen to me a few times at night. My hips feel achy when I'm up moving around a lot. I read online a bit and it seems like a lot of women that are as far along as we all are also get the cramping more so in the middle of the night. Which is so strange but lest were not alone!


----------



## confetti83

I had a good weeken also pretty relaxed. No major symptoms yet except for the veiny boobs and I feel thirsty all the time! Hope beany is fine. I decided to have a private scan at 8 wks just to put my mind at rest and than I will have the usual one at hospital at 12 wks.

I am a stay at home mum now but when I was preg with my son I told work after the 12 wk scan.


----------



## Sasha14

So today I called out of work because I actually felt THAT nauseous. First time ever so far. I also have a horrible headache and slept like total crap last night. My boss recommended ginger capsules...I might try them. Having actually thrown up yet, just horrible nausea. Felt like a huge rock sitting in my belly.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sasha14 said:


> So today I called out of work because I actually felt THAT nauseous. First time ever so far. I also have a horrible headache and slept like total crap last night. My boss recommended ginger capsules...I might try them. Having actually thrown up yet, just horrible nausea. Felt like a huge rock sitting in my belly.

Oh dear :nope: I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> So today I called out of work because I actually felt THAT nauseous. First time ever so far. I also have a horrible headache and slept like total crap last night. My boss recommended ginger capsules...I might try them. Having actually thrown up yet, just horrible nausea. Felt like a huge rock sitting in my belly.

I feel your pain, Sasha. Been feeling really nauseaous first thing in the morning but it tends to clear once I eat and last week, I literally had a headache for 5 days on & off (I refused to take anything even though I understand paracetamol is ok). 
I can only describe it as a 'hangover sensation'.


----------



## Elephant5740

sedgeez said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to know I'm not the only one!  I'm just waiting to FEEL pregnant. It gets so frustrating Bc then I worry if something's wrong. I mean I have SOME symptoms but I expected everything to be more extreme. I don't know lol...I had a dream the other night that I had my first scan and the baby grew and was in the right spot but they had a hard time finding the HB. Oh how dreams can mess with us.
> 
> i know what you mean, i only found out yesterday so im still in shock lol :haha:Click to expand...

I'm a little late getting to this but I'm right there with you girls. I wish I felt pregnant too. It just doesn't seem real! Im exactly 6 weeks today. I'm getting a vaginal ultrasound on Wednesday so i hope we can see something. That would make me feel so much better!


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> So today I called out of work because I actually felt THAT nauseous. First time ever so far. I also have a horrible headache and slept like total crap last night. My boss recommended ginger capsules...I might try them. Having actually thrown up yet, just horrible nausea. Felt like a huge rock sitting in my belly.

Whoops i missed this! So you are finally getting symptoms now! Hope you feel better soon....I guess we have to be careful for what we wish for but i STILL want to feel morning sickness or something just so I know it's still in there...I know, really stupid of me.


----------



## Elephant5740

Dime: That's exactly how my sister described it too!!! She felt like she was hungover for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sasha14

Elephant5740 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> So today I called out of work because I actually felt THAT nauseous. First time ever so far. I also have a horrible headache and slept like total crap last night. My boss recommended ginger capsules...I might try them. Having actually thrown up yet, just horrible nausea. Felt like a huge rock sitting in my belly.
> 
> Whoops i missed this! So you are finally getting symptoms now! Hope you feel better soon....I guess we have to be careful for what we wish for but i STILL want to feel morning sickness or something just so I know it's still in there...I know, really stupid of me.Click to expand...

Not stupid at all! Lol! I hope this doesn't continue EVERY morning. My head still hurts and I just ate a granola bar...feeling a little better but not great.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Elephant5740 said:


> Dime: That's exactly how my sister described it too!!! She felt like she was hungover for a couple of weeks.

Some mornings I wake up and for about 10 seconds I actually forget I am pregnant and try to recall what I did last night.....I haven't had a drink since NYE, 9 days before my BFP, so you'd think I would be used to the fact that I am a teetotaler now!


----------



## Elephant5740

Dime Cuando said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Dime: That's exactly how my sister described it too!!! She felt like she was hungover for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Some mornings I wake up and for about 10 seconds I actually forget I am pregnant and try to recall what I did last night.....I haven't had a drink since NYE, 9 days before my BFP, so you'd think I would be used to the fact that I am a teetotaler now!Click to expand...

That's hilarious!!!!!:drunk:


----------



## Mimzy3

I would have this "drunk" feeling before I even got my BFP. Thats exactly how I described it. Got hot flashes then nausea then chills, headache, and dizzy. I haven't got it lately though..only if I don't eat. Sasha hope you feel better soon!.

Elephant- I too wouldn't mind some morning sickness to make it feel more real! Sometimes don't feel preg. at all. My symptoms seem to hit me more at night not in the morning. If I get nausea its at night never in the morning. And my cramps are always worse at night time. Today just feel like I have a bit of a headcold.


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy: You are spot on how i feel today. I have chills and last night I was buring up! Right now i have a headache. Good to know we are feeling the same XO


----------



## confetti83

Any of you ladies are super thirsty all the time?! I drank loads today but still need to drink icy cold water and it is really cold today lol. My hb just looked at me in a wierd way when he saw me eat some ice cubes.


----------



## Mimzy3

Any of you ladies have anxiety now? I get this anxious feeling for no reason! Not like anxious for the baby or my apt which I am lol but not like that...It comes for no reason like right away in the am or while sitting at my desk at work.:shrug:


----------



## Mimzy3

confetti83 said:


> Any of you ladies are super thirsty all the time?! I drank loads today but still need to drink icy cold water and it is really cold today lol. My hb just looked at me in a wierd way when he saw me eat some ice cubes.

I always drink a lot of water so not sure its much diff. for me but I do hear that its a very common preg. symptom! And its good to drink lots of water my doc says 8-10 glasses a day. So drink up!:haha:


----------



## Loukachu

Mimzy3 said:


> Any of you ladies have anxiety now? I get this anxious feeling for no reason! Not like anxious for the baby or my apt which I am lol but not like that...It comes for no reason like right away in the am or while sitting at my desk at work.:shrug:

Feeling anxious and low. Am completely exhausted by mid day. My colleagues were commenting on how pale I looked today and I was struggling to eat. I barely slept last night And feel 'not with it'

Very odd, just can't seem to cheer up!


----------



## Mimzy3

Loukachu said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies have anxiety now? I get this anxious feeling for no reason! Not like anxious for the baby or my apt which I am lol but not like that...It comes for no reason like right away in the am or while sitting at my desk at work.:shrug:
> 
> Feeling anxious and low. Am completely exhausted by mid day. My colleagues were commenting on how pale I looked today and I was struggling to eat. I barely slept last night And feel 'not with it'
> 
> Very odd, just can't seem to cheer up!Click to expand...

:( hope you start to feel better! I'm also feeling low today and "not with it" I was looking in the mirror today and thought "wow am I pale!"


----------



## Loukachu

Mimzy3 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies have anxiety now? I get this anxious feeling for no reason! Not like anxious for the baby or my apt which I am lol but not like that...It comes for no reason like right away in the am or while sitting at my desk at work.:shrug:
> 
> Feeling anxious and low. Am completely exhausted by mid day. My colleagues were commenting on how pale I looked today and I was struggling to eat. I barely slept last night And feel 'not with it'
> 
> Very odd, just can't seem to cheer up!Click to expand...
> 
> :( hope you start to feel better! I'm also feeling low today and "not with it" I was looking in the mirror today and thought "wow am I pale!"Click to expand...


Thanks Hun, I know it is the hormones etc but doesn't make it any easier - seem to suffer from nausea/queasiness in afternoons and evenings - dry retching. 
Feel better to know that you are feeling similar in terms of not with it - think we are same due date xx


----------



## allforthegirl

confetti83 said:


> Any of you ladies are super thirsty all the time?! I drank loads today but still need to drink icy cold water and it is really cold today lol. My hb just looked at me in a wierd way when he saw me eat some ice cubes.

I have to drink water all the time. I have to be careful cause sometimes if I drink too much at once I get queasy....



Mimzy3 said:


> Any of you ladies have anxiety now? I get this anxious feeling for no reason! Not like anxious for the baby or my apt which I am lol but not like that...It comes for no reason like right away in the am or while sitting at my desk at work.:shrug:

Yes, but it is almost like I am nesting already. I am getting anxious about the clutter in my house right now and I want it all gone!

Tight now though I am itchy, so very itchy on my hips and it is driving me absolutely crazy!! I have been trying to rub oils and lotion on them just to keep some of the itch down. There is no obvious reason why I am either, no rash or anything!


----------



## hanibal766

Mimzy3 said:


> Any of you ladies have anxiety now? I get this anxious feeling for no reason! Not like anxious for the baby or my apt which I am lol but not like that...It comes for no reason like right away in the am or while sitting at my desk at work.:shrug:

Yes! As soon as I wake up I get the anxious 'butterflies in my tummy' feeling that makes me feel really anxious. I think it's the excess acids in the stomach that gives us that nervous feeling, which it then combines with nausea! Joy!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sooo glad to hear I'm not the only one with this annoying anxious feeling! :wacko:


----------



## Mimzy3

Loukachu said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies have anxiety now? I get this anxious feeling for no reason! Not like anxious for the baby or my apt which I am lol but not like that...It comes for no reason like right away in the am or while sitting at my desk at work.:shrug:
> 
> Feeling anxious and low. Am completely exhausted by mid day. My colleagues were commenting on how pale I looked today and I was struggling to eat. I barely slept last night And feel 'not with it'
> 
> Very odd, just can't seem to cheer up!Click to expand...
> 
> :( hope you start to feel better! I'm also feeling low today and "not with it" I was looking in the mirror today and thought "wow am I pale!"Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun, I know it is the hormones etc but doesn't make it any easier - seem to suffer from nausea/queasiness in afternoons and evenings - dry retching.
> Feel better to know that you are feeling similar in terms of not with it - think we are same due date xxClick to expand...

Yes looks like same due date! I will have a better idea of how far along I am after my doc apt tomorrow.


----------



## Mimzy3

allforthegirl said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies are super thirsty all the time?! I drank loads today but still need to drink icy cold water and it is really cold today lol. My hb just looked at me in a wierd way when he saw me eat some ice cubes.
> 
> I have to drink water all the time. I have to be careful cause sometimes if I drink too much at once I get queasy....
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies have anxiety now? I get this anxious feeling for no reason! Not like anxious for the baby or my apt which I am lol but not like that...It comes for no reason like right away in the am or while sitting at my desk at work.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but it is almost like I am nesting already. I am getting anxious about the clutter in my house right now and I want it all gone!
> 
> Tight now though I am itchy, so very itchy on my hips and it is driving me absolutely crazy!! I have been trying to rub oils and lotion on them just to keep some of the itch down. There is no obvious reason why I am either, no rash or anything!Click to expand...

I've been itchy too but I think my skin is just very dry. Like my back is itchy. And my sweaters that I would wear all the time, now bother me and seem very itchy!


----------



## adopim

I get that anxious feeling too that comes out of nowhere. Just usually random when I'm least thinking about it or feeling the least anxious about things.

Is anything else still getting vivid dreams? Mine are starting to get more and more weird it seems... :wacko: Haha, I wake up like "what in the world was that?!?"


----------



## allforthegirl

adopim said:


> I get that anxious feeling too that comes out of nowhere. Just usually random when I'm least thinking about it or feeling the least anxious about things.
> 
> Is anything else still getting vivid dreams? Mine are starting to get more and more weird it seems... :wacko: Haha, I wake up like "what in the world was that?!?"

Every night I have something that is completely obscure! Like being in places that I have been in since elementary school or high school..... people I haven't seen in over 20 years and such. It is almost like my dreams are on acid or something....


----------



## Elephant5740

I'm having ALL of the above: anxious feelings (actually i've been having urges to clean/organize on a whim like my closet all of a sudden seemed very cluttered, and i threw away a bunch of clothes, i've been having dry skin but i figured so because of the cold weather and my dreams are very weird just like you all said....i'm with people i haven't hung out with in a long time and put in obscure situations. Seems so real though.


----------



## adopim

allforthegirl said:


> Every night I have something that is completely obscure! Like being in places that I have been in since elementary school or high school..... people I haven't seen in over 20 years and such. It is almost like my dreams are on acid or something....

Nice way to put it, haha dreams on acid. Mine are really trippy. There are not even realistic situations mixed with things that might be real situations. Last night, I dreamed that I switched bodies with my DH (wouldn't every pregnant woman like to do that from time to time? :haha:) and I had to run around everywhere looking for him to make sure he wasn't drinking beer. And then I brought him (who was still in my body) a glass of water and his really good friend and old roommate was there and was like "You're pregnant!!!!" I was trying to shush him because my sister was there and I didn't want her to know because I had a plan for telling her.... Yeah, that was the more tame part of my dreams last night... :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I will share a one with you all!! I was in my grandpa's backyard (I think) everyone else was sitting by a fire over to the side (but not in grandpa's yard but uncles) but they were connected. Then my kids were showing everyone these spiders they caught. I went to look and all of the sudden one started to grow almost, and my son went to show me and I ran laughing to keep that thing over there. I was standing on the deck away from them. Then all of the sudden I felt something on my back, but it wasn't the spiders cause they were over with my boys, so I woke myself up because I realized that it was actually happening. At first I thought it was my cats tail lightly touching my back but she was at my feet, so I turned around thinking maybe my DH did it but he was turned away from me. So then I new who it was..... my little spirit child that has been with me for months now, telling me she wants me to be her mother. It was such a comforting feeling knowing she still wants to let me know she is still there!!


----------



## Elephant5740

Awwwwww that must have been such a great feeling.


----------



## YoungNImum

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ladies-due-september-2013-a.html#post24914759

for the Uk mamas due in septemeber no disrespect to the USA (and other) mamas x


----------



## allforthegirl

Elephant5740 said:


> Awwwwww that must have been such a great feeling.

I absolutely love it!! :cloud9:


----------



## Dime Cuando

adopim said:


> I get that anxious feeling too that comes out of nowhere. Just usually random when I'm least thinking about it or feeling the least anxious about things.
> 
> Is anything else still getting vivid dreams? Mine are starting to get more and more weird it seems... :wacko: Haha, I wake up like "what in the world was that?!?"

Extremely vivid and weird dreams...I dreamt my friend told me he was going to take his own life Saturday night (I know, not nice). Anyway I found out Sunday morning he'd been in a car accident as he fell asleep driving that night. He's fine thank God, but it was a strange coincidence. My dreams are so so vivid it's like watching a film. 
I was also talking in a strange voice the other night and I don't generally talk in my sleep. I scared DH so much he woke me up so I'd stop.


----------



## Elephant5740

Whoa....that's freaky!!!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Elephant5740 said:


> Whoa....that's freaky!!!


I know, it freaked me out. I saw my friend today and told him but he looked more disturbed at the fact I dreamt about him than the dream itself! Haha oh well I can't control it.


----------



## Loukachu

Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.

Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.


----------



## Mimzy3

Loukachu said:


> Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.
> 
> Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.

I'm so glad everything is okay!!! I'm sure it was beautiful to hear that little heartbeat!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Take it easy the rest of the week!


----------



## Loukachu

Mimzy3 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.
> 
> Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.
> 
> I'm so glad everything is okay!!! I'm sure it was beautiful to hear that little heartbeat!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Take it easy the rest of the week!Click to expand...

Yeah was good to have peace of mind. Rest time now. Not too good at it!


----------



## Mimzy3

Had my first apt with the doc today! It was pretty boring actually no ultrasound but I have one scheduled for Friday morning!!!:happydance: She did a pap and now I have some spotting which she said is normal and nothing to worry about. But it still worrys me I don't want to see ANY blood. I asked what my HCG levels were from the blood work they did last week. And she said they didn't have them, they didn't do a blood preg. test how strange. But she said everything looks normal and my symptoms seem normal. But she did say "seems like your uterus is tilted to the right but thats okay" not really sure what that means?! Friday needs to hurry up!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

well I now have a new symptom ..... my back and hips are very sore!! Nothing seems to help either. Not sure which would be worse at the moment MS or pain??


----------



## allforthegirl

Mimzy3 said:


> Had my first apt with the doc today! It was pretty boring actually no ultrasound but I have one scheduled for Friday morning!!!:happydance: She did a pap and now I have some spotting which she said is normal and nothing to worry about. But it still worrys me I don't want to see ANY blood. I asked what my HCG levels were from the blood work they did last week. And she said they didn't have them, they didn't do a blood preg. test how strange. But she said everything looks normal and my symptoms seem normal. But she did say "seems like your uterus is tilted to the right but thats okay" not really sure what that means?! Friday needs to hurry up!!!

Friday is honestly just a blink away in comparison to when baby is due ;) Everything will be fine. I too will spot during my pap. I had mine last week and this was the first time I didn't spot. I was actually surprised. But my cervix was still quite firm at that time. It is just now starting to soften. The last time I checked I could move it a bit, as before it was very rigid.


----------



## Mimzy3

allforthegirl said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Had my first apt with the doc today! It was pretty boring actually no ultrasound but I have one scheduled for Friday morning!!!:happydance: She did a pap and now I have some spotting which she said is normal and nothing to worry about. But it still worrys me I don't want to see ANY blood. I asked what my HCG levels were from the blood work they did last week. And she said they didn't have them, they didn't do a blood preg. test how strange. But she said everything looks normal and my symptoms seem normal. But she did say "seems like your uterus is tilted to the right but thats okay" not really sure what that means?! Friday needs to hurry up!!!
> 
> Friday is honestly just a blink away in comparison to when baby is due ;) Everything will be fine. I too will spot during my pap. I had mine last week and this was the first time I didn't spot. I was actually surprised. But my cervix was still quite firm at that time. It is just now starting to soften. The last time I checked I could move it a bit, as before it was very rigid.Click to expand...

Sorry your back and hips are giving you such discomfort today! My hips have been achy on and off too. I know Friday is close i'm just so impatient :haha: I haven't checked my cervix since my BFP cause i've just been scared to. But hopefully the spotting doesn't last long! FX


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I had my blood test today. I took an ic before I went just to make sure it was still positive ;) can't wait for them to get back to me so I can schedule my first real appointment. I had a pap just a month before my bfp so shouldn't need one of those for a bit I think. 

I'm sorry to hear all of you are having MS and pain :-( I have had nothing except cramps. Sometimes they're mild, sometimes strong, and sometimes none at all. I should keep my fingers crossed that it stays that way. I feel kind of guilty tho!!

Mimzy to answer your question from before my husband is in the Marines. He just put in his reenlistment package last week, so I can't really plan my life or work or anything right now because I have no idea what's going to happen! Yikes. Ill be happy in a few weeks when we know what our options are so I can figure it all out. 

I hope you are all having a wonderful day :)


----------



## Elephant5740

Loukachu said:


> Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.
> 
> Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.

Get some rest and take care. Glad to hear you were able to see your baby's heartbeat!!


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Had my first apt with the doc today! It was pretty boring actually no ultrasound but I have one scheduled for Friday morning!!!:happydance: She did a pap and now I have some spotting which she said is normal and nothing to worry about. But it still worrys me I don't want to see ANY blood. I asked what my HCG levels were from the blood work they did last week. And she said they didn't have them, they didn't do a blood preg. test how strange. But she said everything looks normal and my symptoms seem normal. But she did say "seems like your uterus is tilted to the right but thats okay" not really sure what that means?! Friday needs to hurry up!!!

YEY! That's great news to hear everything looks normal! I'm sure if the tilted uterus was serious she would be more concerned but i am not sure what that means either....i hope your Friday appt goes well!


----------



## Elephant5740

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> I had my blood test today. I took an ic before I went just to make sure it was still positive ;) can't wait for them to get back to me so I can schedule my first real appointment. I had a pap just a month before my bfp so shouldn't need one of those for a bit I think.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear all of you are having MS and pain :-( I have had nothing except cramps. Sometimes they're mild, sometimes strong, and sometimes none at all. I should keep my fingers crossed that it stays that way. I feel kind of guilty tho!!
> 
> Mimzy to answer your question from before my husband is in the Marines. He just put in his reenlistment package last week, so I can't really plan my life or work or anything right now because I have no idea what's going to happen! Yikes. Ill be happy in a few weeks when we know what our options are so I can figure it all out.
> 
> I hope you are all having a wonderful day :)

Thanks LiteBRIGHT. I'm still feeling symptomless as well but excited for my ultrasound tomorrow. I just want to know something is in there!


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> I had my blood test today. I took an ic before I went just to make sure it was still positive ;) can't wait for them to get back to me so I can schedule my first real appointment. I had a pap just a month before my bfp so shouldn't need one of those for a bit I think.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear all of you are having MS and pain :-( I have had nothing except cramps. Sometimes they're mild, sometimes strong, and sometimes none at all. I should keep my fingers crossed that it stays that way. I feel kind of guilty tho!!
> 
> Mimzy to answer your question from before my husband is in the Marines. He just put in his reenlistment package last week, so I can't really plan my life or work or anything right now because I have no idea what's going to happen! Yikes. Ill be happy in a few weeks when we know what our options are so I can figure it all out.
> 
> I hope you are all having a wonderful day :)
> 
> Thanks LiteBRIGHT. I'm still feeling symptomless as well but excited for my ultrasound tomorrow. I just want to know something is in there!Click to expand...

Good luck at your ultrasound tomorrow!!! Be sure to let us know how it goes! Litebright hope you guys end up with the news u were hoping for as far as where you will be going next.


----------



## nikkie122

Mimzy3 said:


> Had my first apt with the doc today! It was pretty boring actually no ultrasound but I have one scheduled for Friday morning!!!:happydance: She did a pap and now I have some spotting which she said is normal and nothing to worry about. But it still worrys me I don't want to see ANY blood. I asked what my HCG levels were from the blood work they did last week. And she said they didn't have them, they didn't do a blood preg. test how strange. But she said everything looks normal and my symptoms seem normal. But she did say "seems like your uterus is tilted to the right but thats okay" not really sure what that means?! Friday needs to hurry up!!!

Hey, its always exciting to have a baby appointment.. Hopefully friday comes soon for you! I have a tilted uterus and they say that as your pregnancy progresses your uterus will go back. Kind of strange I know. My last pregnancy they had to do the vaginal ultrasound because of my uterus being tilted.


----------



## Aiden187

Amador Baby 8 weeks 5 days,heartbeat of 180 bpm
 



Attached Files:







baby #2.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 9


----------



## allforthegirl

Aiden187 said:


> Amador Baby 8 weeks 5 days,heartbeat of 180 bpm

what a cute scan!!


----------



## Aiden187

thank you.


----------



## Elephant5740

Aiden187 said:


> Amador Baby 8 weeks 5 days,heartbeat of 180 bpm

Awwwwww! Cute 8 week pic. I'm only 6 weeks....8 weeks seems so far away!


----------



## Aiden187

tell me about it,i felt time was going so slow...


----------



## Babygray2

Sasha14 said:


> Glad to hear everyone is getting their appts in line. I have 4 weeks until my first US. I dont think I can wait! lol! Everytime i feel a cramp or pain I think "is this a bad thing?" and everytime I DONT feel a cramp or pain I think "Is THIS a bad thing?" lol. my first scan will give me soooo much peace of mind! like today I had cramping on my left side rather than the right like usual and my nipples are only a little sore today rather than REALLY sore like theyve been. All of my coworkers keep saying "Its normal everything will be fine!" But its hard to believe them lol :wacko:

I can understand what your going through. I have had 3 mc and one ectopic and 1 full term pregnancy. I'm on my 6th pregnancy. I'm around 5 weeks. And I have already had 2 ultrasounds to rule out ectopic. I was able to see a gestational sac. I will go back in early next month for another ultrasound. It's been stressful and I seem to worry about everything. I'm trying to relax and stay positive! But I understand how it can be stressful! Congrats and I wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Sasha14

Loukachu said:


> Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.
> 
> Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.

Hope your feeling better!! What did they say the pain could have been from??


----------



## Sasha14

Babygray2 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is getting their appts in line. I have 4 weeks until my first US. I dont think I can wait! lol! Everytime i feel a cramp or pain I think "is this a bad thing?" and everytime I DONT feel a cramp or pain I think "Is THIS a bad thing?" lol. my first scan will give me soooo much peace of mind! like today I had cramping on my left side rather than the right like usual and my nipples are only a little sore today rather than REALLY sore like theyve been. All of my coworkers keep saying "Its normal everything will be fine!" But its hard to believe them lol :wacko:
> 
> I can understand what your going through. I have had 3 mc and one ectopic and 1 full term pregnancy. I'm on my 6th pregnancy. I'm around 5 weeks. And I have already had 2 ultrasounds to rule out ectopic. I was able to see a gestational sac. I will go back in early next month for another ultrasound. It's been stressful and I seem to worry about everything. I'm trying to relax and stay positive! But I understand how it can be stressful! Congrats and I wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy!Click to expand...

Thank you! Same to you dear! :winkwink:


----------



## pixiedust123

calliebaby said:


> Hi everyone! Just found out today I'm expecting baby number two!!! I'm due September 29th. I tested this afternoon at 10 dpo, after holding my pee for only an hour and got a very clear line.


Oh tats so cool I am due on sep 29 tooo :hugs: !! Congrats to all the ladies out here :)!!When do you have your appointment scheduled callie ?


----------



## Sasha14

Hi ladies! Hope everyone had an OK day!  Today I have had cramping all day...first in the middle of my uterus and now its all in my right side causing an achy pelvis on that side as well as an achy right leg. Ive had this before but its been a week or so and for some reason still alarms me. Hope it goes away soon! Anyone else getting achy legs??? I was also nauseous all day again...especially in the morning...couldnt eat for the first half of the day and then I got so hungry towards the end of my work work day that I thought I was going to go nuts! I had to stop work right away and grab a donut from the other room. lol! Hoping all is well still and cant wait for my first ultrasound! :winkwink:


----------



## cammy

Hey Ladies, I am due September 15th with baby #2


----------



## allforthegirl

Sasha14 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone had an OK day!  Today I have had cramping all day...first in the middle of my uterus and now its all in my right side causing an achy pelvis on that side as well as an achy right leg. Ive had this before but its been a week or so and for some reason still alarms me. Hope it goes away soon! Anyone else getting achy legs??? I was also nauseous all day again...especially in the morning...couldnt eat for the first half of the day and then I got so hungry towards the end of my work work day that I thought I was going to go nuts! I had to stop work right away and grab a donut from the other room. lol! Hoping all is well still and cant wait for my first ultrasound! :winkwink:

My back, hips and knees are very sore.... we are that same dates so maybe that is why are having it :shrug:


----------



## Sasha14

allforthegirl said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope everyone had an OK day!  Today I have had cramping all day...first in the middle of my uterus and now its all in my right side causing an achy pelvis on that side as well as an achy right leg. Ive had this before but its been a week or so and for some reason still alarms me. Hope it goes away soon! Anyone else getting achy legs??? I was also nauseous all day again...especially in the morning...couldnt eat for the first half of the day and then I got so hungry towards the end of my work work day that I thought I was going to go nuts! I had to stop work right away and grab a donut from the other room. lol! Hoping all is well still and cant wait for my first ultrasound! :winkwink:
> 
> My back, hips and knees are very sore.... we are that same dates so maybe that is why are having it :shrug:Click to expand...

Sore how? Sore to touch or just achy like muscle aches? My leg is like throbbing all the way down to the ankle. Its weird.


----------



## allforthegirl

The joints are aching and sore to touch as well, and hurts with movement or if I sit still.. I am not getting the throbbing though.


----------



## Aiden187

Im terribly bloated today, my stomach hurts terrible


----------



## adopim

Aiden187 said:


> Im terribly bloated today, my stomach hurts terrible

My stomach has hurt today too. :( No fun, but at no vomiting just yet....

Sasha: I am the same way! My first appointment/ultrasound isn't until Feb 27th! It's been more 5 years since I was in the first tri with my DD and I keep thinking the same things "is this normal??" I try so hard not to worry, but sometimes thoughts just get the best of me. 

Hi cammy! :wave:


----------



## Aiden187

Anyone gaining weight at all yet?


----------



## allforthegirl

Aiden187 said:


> Anyone gaining weight at all yet?

Yup!! Almost 3 lbs so far. :cry:


----------



## adopim

Aiden187 said:


> Anyone gaining weight at all yet?

I gained about 8 lbs over the holidays, but I don't think I've gained much since being pregnant... Maybe a pound or two


----------



## Aiden187

I don't want to gain like 10 pounds in one trimester.


----------



## rain31

hi all

I m down with bouts of nausea,:sick: it comes nd makes me want to throw right then and it disappears after troubling me for few mins.:wacko::wacko: through out the day !! 

'm always bloated , my mouth has a strange metallic taste because of which I dnt find any food worth eating, none tastes good except citrus fruits .

I have not gain weight yet. My first scan is dated on 5th Feb.


----------



## confetti83

I have lost a kilo mainly it is cause I am eating better. I am not heavily overweight but during the Xmas holidays I always gain some weight. Hope that I will just gaina round 12kilos like with mu first preg.


----------



## ExcitedX40

Hello! This is my first and I'm due Sept 3rd! Very excited! We Haven't announced to anyone yet. We are waiting for the IPS US in three weeks. My first normal US is on Monday! I'm so excited! But also so nervous that everything will be ok.


----------



## Loukachu

Managed to get out of bed at mid day. Feeling rather unwell. Been to toilet twice and struggling to eat.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am definitely going to try and keep my weight gain to a minimum. Since I am now in my 30's it is going to make this post baby weight harder to lose. I gained close to 40 lbs last time and I do not want to do that again!! Though it makes it hard when you are craving carbs all the time!! Carbs are hard to keep to a min in the first place now adding pregnancy is a whole other challenge. Not looking forward that part!!


----------



## Mimzy3

Aiden187 said:


> Im terribly bloated today, my stomach hurts terrible

cute pic! I go for my first Friday hoping we can get a good pic too! I'm sooo very bloated everyday! Have been for the past couple weeks the doc said its normal, that its just the hormones.


----------



## allforthegirl

All these scans are just making me want one. Though I personally rather have a pic of a well developed face and body!! So for that I want to wait..... I just wish time would go faster!! Though I do have to say this week has gone by faster than last!!


----------



## Mimzy3

I've gained weight already! :wacko:The doc before was trying to have me gain weight because I was a bit under weight and she thinks it was part of the reason my periods were so irregular. I had such a hard time gaining any weight for the 4 months I was trying, didn't gain a pound even stopped working out and watching what I eat. Now that I'm preg I've gained 10lbs!!! Its nuts to gain so much so fast! Of course now I'm concerned of gaining too much, but the doc didn't say anything about it when I saw her yesterday. :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mimzy3 said:


> I've gained weight already! :wacko:The doc before was trying to have me gain weight because I was a bit under weight and she thinks it was part of the reason my periods were so irregular. I had such a hard time gaining any weight for the 4 months I was trying, didn't gain a pound even stopped working out and watching what I eat. Now that I'm preg I've gained 10lbs!!! Its nuts to gain so much so fast! Of course now I'm concerned of gaining too much, but the doc didn't say anything about it when I saw her yesterday. :shrug:

Are you eating a lot of salty, sweets or breads?? Cause those three things can make you gain a lot of weight fast!! I would be worried too if I gained that much that fast!! But it also could be that you are full of $hit. I find I gain if I am constipated!! So there could be a number of things causing this weight gain. Just be careful cause the faster you gain the more stretch marks you get.


----------



## Mimzy3

allforthegirl said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> I've gained weight already! :wacko:The doc before was trying to have me gain weight because I was a bit under weight and she thinks it was part of the reason my periods were so irregular. I had such a hard time gaining any weight for the 4 months I was trying, didn't gain a pound even stopped working out and watching what I eat. Now that I'm preg I've gained 10lbs!!! Its nuts to gain so much so fast! Of course now I'm concerned of gaining too much, but the doc didn't say anything about it when I saw her yesterday. :shrug:
> 
> Are you eating a lot of salty, sweets or breads?? Cause those three things can make you gain a lot of weight fast!! I would be worried too if I gained that much that fast!! But it also could be that you are full of $hit. I find I gain if I am constipated!! So there could be a number of things causing this weight gain. Just be careful cause the faster you gain the more stretch marks you get.Click to expand...

No I eat a pretty healthy diet always have. When I snack its blueberries, almonds, or cheese. Same stuff I was eating before I got preg. when I was trying to put on weight and couldn't. I've never had stretch marks. And I'm not constipated go at least twice a day. My clothes still fit. The only thing I can think of is my body is just retaining a lot of water or just gaining the weight I needed to beforehand. :shrug: Thanks for the input though and cute new pic!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mimzy3 said:


> No I eat a pretty healthy diet always have. When I snack its blueberries, almonds, or cheese. Same stuff I was eating before I got preg. when I was trying to put on weight and couldn't. I've never had stretch marks. And I'm not constipated go at least twice a day. My clothes still fit. The only thing I can think of is my body is just retaining a lot of water or just gaining the weight I needed to beforehand. :shrug: Thanks for the input though and cute new pic!

Well you may be right then about the water weight or maybe further along then you thought??? Thank you you have a cute pic too!! :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok I know that it is normal, but I can't help be but nervous..... I was just checking my cervix as I usually do just to see the progression. Well when I removed my finger there was a small amount of blood. When I rechecked it was gone. I think I am starting to cramp but I am trying to relax and not over think it.


----------



## Mimzy3

allforthegirl said:


> Ok I know that it is normal, but I can't help be but nervous..... I was just checking my cervix as I usually do just to see the progression. Well when I removed my finger there was a small amount of blood. When I rechecked it was gone. I think I am starting to cramp but I am trying to relax and not over think it.

I think the blood is just from the cervix being extra sensitive right now. When I had my pap yesterday I had some blood. Doc said blood vessels are more engaged? And that its normal. She said not to worry that it is no where near the baby. Have u been cramping or is the cramping new? I would try not to worry unless you see actual blood when you wipe, but I know thats way easier said than done! :hugs:


----------



## Elephant5740

Had a vaginal ultrasound today everything looks normal! We saw our baby and heard a beautiful heartbeat! I'm 6 weeks, 2 days pregnant today. Due date is September 24th. I still feel great, no nausea yet! Now only if i can make it to 12 weeks so I stop worrying about a mc........

Mimzy & allforthegirl: Great tummy pics!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mimzy3 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok I know that it is normal, but I can't help be but nervous..... I was just checking my cervix as I usually do just to see the progression. Well when I removed my finger there was a small amount of blood. When I rechecked it was gone. I think I am starting to cramp but I am trying to relax and not over think it.
> 
> I think the blood is just from the cervix being extra sensitive right now. When I had my pap yesterday I had some blood. Doc said blood vessels are more engaged? And that its normal. She said not to worry that it is no where near the baby. Have u been cramping or is the cramping new? I would try not to worry unless you see actual blood when you wipe, but I know thats way easier said than done! :hugs:Click to expand...

The cramping is new for the moment. I did stop all cramping a week ago. So now it started back up. Not sure if it is because it is doing what you mentioned, or stress or worse. I'm trying to lie down, but my monkey is bouncing on the bed beside me. Not sure how long I can stay like this. Last time I went the bathroom there was some pink on the paper. I just want to sleep the day away.


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> Had a vaginal ultrasound today everything looks normal! We saw our baby and heard a beautiful heartbeat! I'm 6 weeks, 2 days pregnant today. Due date is September 24th. I still feel great, no nausea yet! Now only if i can make it to 12 weeks so I stop worrying about a mc........
> 
> Mimzy & allforthegirl: Great tummy pics!

yah!!!:happydance: Don't worry about a mc..I read once u hear a heartbeat your chances are extremely low 3%!


----------



## Mimzy3

allforthegirl said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok I know that it is normal, but I can't help be but nervous..... I was just checking my cervix as I usually do just to see the progression. Well when I removed my finger there was a small amount of blood. When I rechecked it was gone. I think I am starting to cramp but I am trying to relax and not over think it.
> 
> I think the blood is just from the cervix being extra sensitive right now. When I had my pap yesterday I had some blood. Doc said blood vessels are more engaged? And that its normal. She said not to worry that it is no where near the baby. Have u been cramping or is the cramping new? I would try not to worry unless you see actual blood when you wipe, but I know thats way easier said than done! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> The cramping is new for the moment. I did stop all cramping a week ago. So now it started back up. Not sure if it is because it is doing what you mentioned, or stress or worse. I'm trying to lie down, but my monkey is bouncing on the bed beside me. Not sure how long I can stay like this. Last time I went the bathroom there was some pink on the paper. I just want to sleep the day away.Click to expand...

I don't want to scare you but maybe you should call your doc and see what they say? I'm only saying this because you said the cramping is new and there was some pink when u went to the bathroom. Its prob nothing to worry about but you might feel better if you talk with the doc or a nurse about whats going on. :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well if it is a mc then there is nothing that my Dr can do. I just have to wait it out and hope and pray for the best. What is meant to be will be. If the pain gets worse then I will go in just incase of an etopic


----------



## Elephant5740

allforthegirl said:


> Well if it is a mc then there is nothing that my Dr can do. I just have to wait it out and hope and pray for the best. What is meant to be will be. If the pain gets worse then I will go in just incase of an etopic

I'm sure everything is fine but if it were me I'd call the dr. just to ease my worries! XOXO


----------



## adopim

allforthegirl said:


> Well if it is a mc then there is nothing that my Dr can do. I just have to wait it out and hope and pray for the best. What is meant to be will be. If the pain gets worse then I will go in just incase of an etopic

:hugs: I'm hoping the best for you!


----------



## Sasha14

allforthegirl said:


> Well if it is a mc then there is nothing that my Dr can do. I just have to wait it out and hope and pray for the best. What is meant to be will be. If the pain gets worse then I will go in just incase of an etopic

I agree with the other ladies...I would call my dr if I were you just to put your mind at ease. If your touching your cervix a lot it will become a little irritated and bleed a little...especially if you scratch it by accident with out realizing it. Keep us updated!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm in the ER atm. My dr office was closed and told me to come here. I have pain like I'm getting period and still bleeding. So I guess we will see what they say.


----------



## oedipamass

allforthegirl said:


> I'm in the ER atm. My dr office was closed and told me to come here. I have pain like I'm getting period and still bleeding. So I guess we will see what they say.

Our Fxed for you! Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## Sasha14

allforthegirl said:


> I'm in the ER atm. My dr office was closed and told me to come here. I have pain like I'm getting period and still bleeding. So I guess we will see what they say.

I hope and pray everything is OK! Hugs!


----------



## Sasha14

Good Evening ladies! I am going to the dr tomorrow bc ive had throbbing period like pains in my left hip area since last night. I just want to make sure that its nothing to worry about. Hoping and praying its not an ectopic or something devistating like that. Please say a prayer for me ladies!


----------



## Sasha14

Sasha14 said:


> Good Evening ladies! I am going to the dr tomorrow bc ive had throbbing period like pains in my left hip area since last night. I just want to make sure that its nothing to worry about. Hoping and praying its not an ectopic or something devistating like that. Please say a prayer for me ladies!

I meant RIGHT hip area...geez...im so nervous I cant even think.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Good luck Sasha and Allforthegirl. It's not easy being in scary situations like that. I think fear of the unknown and the horrible places we let our minds wander to while we wait for our appointments is torture! I can only say stay positive and think happy thoughts. Pain and spotting are both common so I'm really hoping its just part of your journey to a happy and healthy baby.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am home now, will be back in the morning for an ultrasound. They did my blood work to check my HCG levels just incase they don't see much tomorrow. Still cramping and still have that pinkish discharge. I am praying it stays that way and doesn't get worse.

Sasha (which is my name btw but with a c) Good luck at the Dr tomorrow. I will send some angels your way for strength!!


----------



## Sasha14

allforthegirl said:


> Well I am home now, will be back in the morning for an ultrasound. They did my blood work to check my HCG levels just incase they don't see much tomorrow. Still cramping and still have that pinkish discharge. I am praying it stays that way and doesn't get worse.
> 
> Sasha (which is my name btw but with a c) Good luck at the Dr tomorrow. I will send some angels your way for strength!!

Good luck with the ultra sound tomorrow! And thank you for the angels!  Praying that the pain im having is just a corpus luteum cyst and the baby is OK. I cried hysterically to my husband earlier. He took off of work tomorrow so he could go to the doctors with me.


----------



## Aiden187

So bummed, feeling totally bloated and fat.


----------



## rain31

My first scan is on 5th Feb, lil anxious u know, hope evrything is going on well inside me, may be it is but I just cant stop being worried :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Sasha14 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well I am home now, will be back in the morning for an ultrasound. They did my blood work to check my HCG levels just incase they don't see much tomorrow. Still cramping and still have that pinkish discharge. I am praying it stays that way and doesn't get worse.
> 
> Sasha (which is my name btw but with a c) Good luck at the Dr tomorrow. I will send some angels your way for strength!!
> 
> Good luck with the ultra sound tomorrow! And thank you for the angels!  Praying that the pain im having is just a corpus luteum cyst and the baby is OK. I cried hysterically to my husband earlier. He took off of work tomorrow so he could go to the doctors with me.Click to expand...

Thank you!! My apt is at 12:30, and I woke with a bad headache. I am yelling at my kids, farg this hurts. At least the cramping isn't as bad!! And now I have hardly any spotting, just when I wipe. I am just so thankful that it didn't get worse.


----------



## allforthegirl

Aiden187 said:


> So bummed, feeling totally bloated and fat.

I hate those days, just drink some more water it actually helps with bloating.




rain31 said:


> My first scan is on 5th Feb, lil anxious u know, hope evrything is going on well inside me, may be it is but I just cant stop being worried :(

Unless you are bleeding and in lots of pain I am sure you will be fine!! Now I am nervous about my scan.... But I understand!:flower:


----------



## Loukachu

rain31 said:


> My first scan is on 5th Feb, lil anxious u know, hope evrything is going on well inside me, may be it is but I just cant stop being worried :(

Normal to be nervous Hun. It will be great -not long to wait now :hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies, saw doctor today as not right. I have hyperemesis gravidarium. Been prescribed anti sickness meds, signed off for two weeks and told to rest, have to monitor myself if things get worse have to go straight back to doc. :cry:


----------



## Mimzy3

Hello Ladies!

Allforthegirl and Sasha your in my prayers! Please keep us updated!:thumbup:

Loukachu hope you start feeling better soon! Enjoy your time off and get lots of rest! :hugs:

Aiden I also feel fat and bloated!!!! It stinks:growlmad:

Last night I felt so very nauseous, I couldn't even eat dinner just had some crackers. I'm still having some very light brown spotting when I wipe occasionally from the pap I had on tues. She told me I would spot and to not worry but of course it bothers me. I go for my first US tomorrow morning! They told me to make sure I have a full bladder for a better pic! I'm so nervous I won't be able to hear a heartbeat but I'm trying to stay positive! :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mimzy as long as you have your date right they should be able to see the heart beat just fine!! I will keep my FX for you!!

That is what I am worried about because I am not 100 % sure of O, cause this cycle I had barely any EWCM. I usually O between 11-13 days. And I am now going off my O. So I guess we will see what they say with the u/s, but I know they can't get a true EDD until 12wks. Even then some times they are wrong LOL I have had so many u/s in my time it isn't even funny. :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

allforthegirl said:


> Mimzy as long as you have your date right they should be able to see the heart beat just fine!! I will keep my FX for you!!
> 
> That is what I am worried about because I am not 100 % sure of O, cause this cycle I had barely any EWCM. I usually O between 11-13 days. And I am now going off my O. So I guess we will see what they say with the u/s, but I know they can't get a true EDD until 12wks. Even then some times they are wrong LOL I have had so many u/s in my time it isn't even funny. :haha:

I think my little chart in my sig. is wrong I think I'm actually 6 weeks 1 day based off of conception date. Because the chart in my sig is going off of my last period which my cycles are long and irregular so I don't think its that accurate. Plus when I went to my doc apt tue she said she thinks I'm only 5-6 weeks. I know it had to of been on or before 2nd though because my chart was perfect this month and it said I ovulated on the 2nd and the 2nd was the last day we BD because then he left again (military). I guess we'll both just have to wait and see what they say at the US :haha:


----------



## Loukachu

Mimzy3 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Allforthegirl and Sasha your in my prayers! Please keep us updated!:thumbup:
> 
> Loukachu hope you start feeling better soon! Enjoy your time off and get lots of rest! :hugs:
> 
> Aiden I also feel fat and bloated!!!! It stinks:growlmad:
> 
> Last night I felt so very nauseous, I couldn't even eat dinner just had some crackers. I'm still having some very light brown spotting when I wipe occasionally from the pap I had on tues. She told me I would spot and to not worry but of course it bothers me. I go for my first US tomorrow morning! They told me to make sure I have a full bladder for a better pic! I'm so nervous I won't be able to hear a heartbeat but I'm trying to stay positive! :wacko:

Thanks Hun.
It is normal to feel nervous about your US not long to wait now!


----------



## Loukachu

Mimzy3 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Mimzy as long as you have your date right they should be able to see the heart beat just fine!! I will keep my FX for you!!
> 
> That is what I am worried about because I am not 100 % sure of O, cause this cycle I had barely any EWCM. I usually O between 11-13 days. And I am now going off my O. So I guess we will see what they say with the u/s, but I know they can't get a true EDD until 12wks. Even then some times they are wrong LOL I have had so many u/s in my time it isn't even funny. :haha:
> 
> I think my little chart in my sig. is wrong I think I'm actually 6 weeks 1 day based off of conception date. Because the chart in my sig is going off of my last period which my cycles are long and irregular so I don't think its that accurate. Plus when I went to my doc apt tue she said she thinks I'm only 5-6 weeks. I know it had to of been on or before 2nd though because my chart was perfect this month and it said I ovulated on the 2nd and the 2nd was the last day we BD because then he left again (military). I guess we'll both just have to wait and see what they say at the US :haha:Click to expand...

When I had my US she said baby was a few days younger than my cycle date indicates but she said it is fairly normal for it to change xxx


----------



## Elephant5740

Allforthegirl and sasha: My prayers are with you. Hope to hear good news soon from you both!

Mimzy: Good luck on your us tomorrow! 

Loukachu: What is hyperemesis graviadarium? (sorry if it's a stupid question!) I'm jealous that you get to take a whole 2 weeks off of work but hope everything will be OK.

rain31: I was also worried before my us too--- it was a mix of excitement and being scared. Feb 5th seems so far away, doesn't it? Why do these days seem to take forever!


----------



## Loukachu

Elephant5740 said:


> Allforthegirl and sasha: My prayers are with you. Hope to hear good news soon from you both!
> 
> Mimzy: Good luck on your us tomorrow!
> 
> Loukachu: What is hyperemesis graviadarium? (sorry if it's a stupid question!) I'm jealous that you get to take a whole 2 weeks off of work but hope everything will be OK.
> 
> rain31: I was also worried before my us too--- it was a mix of excitement and being scared. Feb 5th seems so far away, doesn't it? Why do these days seem to take forever!

Hi, severe morning sickness -been put more in the public eye by Kate Middleton. Am at risk of dehydration and hospitalisation as difficult to keep anything down...


----------



## ExcitedX40

Loukachu said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Allforthegirl and sasha: My prayers are with you. Hope to hear good news soon from you both!
> 
> Mimzy: Good luck on your us tomorrow!
> 
> Loukachu: What is hyperemesis graviadarium? (sorry if it's a stupid question!) I'm jealous that you get to take a whole 2 weeks off of work but hope everything will be OK.
> 
> rain31: I was also worried before my us too--- it was a mix of excitement and being scared. Feb 5th seems so far away, doesn't it? Why do these days seem to take forever!
> 
> Hi, severe morning sickness -been put more in the public eye by Kate Middleton. Am at risk of dehydration and hospitalisation as difficult to keep anything down...Click to expand...

Try taking "Diclectin".. its a miracle drug! no more nausea and you sleep better!


----------



## Elephant5740

Loukachu said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Allforthegirl and sasha: My prayers are with you. Hope to hear good news soon from you both!
> 
> Mimzy: Good luck on your us tomorrow!
> 
> Loukachu: What is hyperemesis graviadarium? (sorry if it's a stupid question!) I'm jealous that you get to take a whole 2 weeks off of work but hope everything will be OK.
> 
> rain31: I was also worried before my us too--- it was a mix of excitement and being scared. Feb 5th seems so far away, doesn't it? Why do these days seem to take forever!
> 
> Hi, severe morning sickness -been put more in the public eye by Kate Middleton. Am at risk of dehydration and hospitalisation as difficult to keep anything down...Click to expand...

OH! That's right! I remember hearing about Kate having this.


----------



## Sasha14

Went to the doctor today bc of that pain i was having in the right side of my pelvis. She ordered an ultra sound and everything was just fine...the baby was in the uterus and i could see its heart flickering. It was amazing....128bpm. So relieved but she did see a few very small uterine fibroids so we are going to keep an eye for those now.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sasha14 said:


> Went to the doctor today bc of that pain i was having in the right side of my pelvis. She ordered an ultra sound and everything was just fine...the baby was in the uterus and i could see its heart flickering. It was amazing....128bpm. So relieved but she did see a few very small uterine fibroids so we are going to keep an eye for those now.

I'm glad all is well. I'm still waiting. :growlmad:


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Went to the doctor today bc of that pain i was having in the right side of my pelvis. She ordered an ultra sound and everything was just fine...the baby was in the uterus and i could see its heart flickering. It was amazing....128bpm. So relieved but she did see a few very small uterine fibroids so we are going to keep an eye for those now.

Wonderful news! It is such an amazing experience to see the heart beating!


----------



## allforthegirl

Looks like may have an ectopic. Doing another blood test tomorrow to confirm but I am pretty sure it is. Passed some clotting and my hCG is way too low.


----------



## Sasha14

allforthegirl said:


> Looks like may have an ectopic. Doing another blood test tomorrow to confirm but I am pretty sure it is. Passed some clotting and my hCG is way too low.

Oh my gosh....I really hope not. I'm so sorry. But it's good if its found early so the tube isn't injured. Crossing my fingers that its not the case with you though. I'll say a prayer for you!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am pretty sure that it is. I started to shed my uturin lining last night. I will be very surprised if my levels go up, as I have been feeling too good to be pregnant. I have been pregnant enough times to know, and I was wondering what wasn't right. thank you for your prayers!! :hugs:


----------



## Dime Cuando

allforthegirl said:


> I am pretty sure that it is. I started to shed my uturin lining last night. I will be very surprised if my levels go up, as I have been feeling too good to be pregnant. I have been pregnant enough times to know, and I was wondering what wasn't right. thank you for your prayers!! :hugs:

God bless you , I hope you have all the support you need around you :hugs:


----------



## adopim

Allforthegirl: :hugs:


----------



## Elephant5740

allforthegirl said:


> I am pretty sure that it is. I started to shed my uturin lining last night. I will be very surprised if my levels go up, as I have been feeling too good to be pregnant. I have been pregnant enough times to know, and I was wondering what wasn't right. thank you for your prayers!! :hugs:


I am so sorry to hear this news:hug:


----------



## oedipamass

allforthegirl: So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

allforthegirl said:


> Looks like may have an ectopic. Doing another blood test tomorrow to confirm but I am pretty sure it is. Passed some clotting and my hCG is way too low.

oh no i'm soooo sorry hun!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

I go for my US in 30 mins they made me drink two bottles of water before hand and I can't go pee which is VERY hard for me because I have IC and my bladder is very small due to scaring. I don't know if I'll last 30 more mins!!! UGHHHH But I need a full bladder for the test or they will reschedule and I wouldn't get a good pic.:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> I go for my US in 30 mins they made me drink two bottles of water before hand and I can't go pee which is VERY hard for me because I have IC and my bladder is very small due to scaring. I don't know if I'll last 30 more mins!!! UGHHHH But I need a full bladder for the test or they will reschedule and I wouldn't get a good pic.:growlmad::growlmad:

Very exciting! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Aiden187

I have a terrible stye on my eye help.


----------



## Mimzy3

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40b00d//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

Alright ladies I need some HELP I'm VERY confused. Doc did ultarsound today and said I'm only 5W 5D and they did hear a heartbeat and she said it was good and strong for how soon I am. But that doesn't make sense my chart was very clear this month and shows ovulation on CD 20 and I haven't had intercourse since Jan 2nd so how could this be? Now I'm worried that the baby is very small and not normal?! Thoughts input please!

and I got a positive HPT Jan 14th and another with digital Jan 15th that would of been SUPER early if I'm only 5W 5D


----------



## adopim

Aiden187 said:


> I have a terrible stye on my eye help.

Try alternating warm and cold compresses on it. Whatever you do, don't pop it! You could ask a pharmacist too if there are any OTC drops that you can use too.



Mimzy3 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40b00d//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Alright ladies I need some HELP I'm VERY confused. Doc did ultarsound today and said I'm only 5W 5D and they did hear a heartbeat and she said it was good and strong for how soon I am. But that doesn't make sense my chart was very clear this month and shows ovulation on CD 20 and I haven't had intercourse since Jan 2nd so how could this be? Now I'm worried that the baby is very small and not normal?! Thoughts input please!
> 
> and I got a positive HPT Jan 14th and another with digital Jan 15th that would of been SUPER early if I'm only 5W 5D

I Ov'd on Jan 1st and got my first BFP on Jan 10th at 3w2d. Got a strong positive on Jan 12 and an even stronger positive on Jan 14 (I didn't do a digital but I'm sure it would have definitely been positive by that day) 
Sometimes with the early scans they might be off too from what I've heard. I'd wait until a later scan when they can get much better measurements to start to worry too much. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Mimzy3 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40b00d//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Alright ladies I need some HELP I'm VERY confused. Doc did ultarsound today and said I'm only 5W 5D and they did hear a heartbeat and she said it was good and strong for how soon I am. But that doesn't make sense my chart was very clear this month and shows ovulation on CD 20 and I haven't had intercourse since Jan 2nd so how could this be? Now I'm worried that the baby is very small and not normal?! Thoughts input please!
> 
> and I got a positive HPT Jan 14th and another with digital Jan 15th that would of been SUPER early if I'm only 5W 5D


With early scan they can be off on dates. That is why they wait until 12 weeks here to get dates because they can be so hard to tell in the early days. With your next scan they may just bump you back up a week. I'm sure everything will be ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Thanks ladies you're right I'm prob just worrying for no reason:wacko: I mean its only 4 days diff. than what FF said. FF said my due date would be sept 25th and doc says sept 29th.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Thanks ladies you're right I'm prob just worrying for no reason:wacko: I mean its only 4 days diff. than what FF said. FF said my due date would be sept 25th and doc says sept 29th.

My ultrasound showed I was 3 day behind what I thought. Doctor said it was just fine.


----------



## Aiden187

3 weeks off, thats way off hun.


----------



## Sasha14

Aiden187 said:


> 3 weeks off, thats way off hun.

3 DAYS...not weeks.


----------



## rain31

allforthegirl , hugs to u .


----------



## Elephant5740

Allforthegirl: how are you feeling? I just can't stop thinking about you and i hope you are doing ok.


----------



## allforthegirl

Elephant5740 said:


> Allforthegirl: how are you feeling? I just can't stop thinking about you and i hope you are doing ok.

I am a bit uncomfortable. But I know it was the right decision because of the chance it attached itself to my right ovary. Or it could have been my endometriosis with some endo layer attached to it. But I really didn't want to hurt my chances of conceiving if it is the former, and have it rupture. Then I would only have one ovary. But the down side is having to now WTT after the drug. I feel ok emotionally because there is still a chance of me conceiving again and I know that everything happens for a reason. 

Thank you everyone for the support!! You are all great!!:flower:


----------



## Sasha14

allforthegirl said:
 

> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Allforthegirl: how are you feeling? I just can't stop thinking about you and i hope you are doing ok.
> 
> I am a bit uncomfortable. But I know it was the right decision because of the chance it attached itself to my right ovary. Or it could have been my endometriosis with some endo layer attached to it. But I really didn't want to hurt my chances of conceiving if it is the former, and have it rupture. Then I would only have one ovary. But the down side is having to now WTT after the drug. I feel ok emotionally because there is still a chance of me conceiving again and I know that everything happens for a reason.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support!! You are all great!!:flower:Click to expand...

Your definitely a strong woman! We're all hear for you!


----------



## Sasha14

Sasha14 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Allforthegirl: how are you feeling? I just can't stop thinking about you and i hope you are doing ok.
> 
> I am a bit uncomfortable. But I know it was the right decision because of the chance it attached itself to my right ovary. Or it could have been my endometriosis with some endo layer attached to it. But I really didn't want to hurt my chances of conceiving if it is the former, and have it rupture. Then I would only have one ovary. But the down side is having to now WTT after the drug. I feel ok emotionally because there is still a chance of me conceiving again and I know that everything happens for a reason.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support!! You are all great!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Your definitely a strong woman! We're all hear for you!Click to expand...

I meant HERE...sorry. Hugs!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies you're right I'm prob just worrying for no reason:wacko: I mean its only 4 days diff. than what FF said. FF said my due date would be sept 25th and doc says sept 29th.
> 
> My ultrasound showed I was 3 day behind what I thought. Doctor said it was just fine.Click to expand...

Thanks I also read that when they are such early ultrasounds its easy to get an incorrect measurement. So 3-4 days prob isn't that big of a deal. :flower: 

I was soooo nauseous last night I actually threw up! And was nauseous again this am but didn't vomit. How is everyone else feeling ?

Louk is your extreme morning sickness getting any better?

allforthegirl I'm so glad to see you're in high spirits! :hugs:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Still no symptoms for me. If I didn't KNOW that I was pregnant, I wouldn't think that I was pregnant.


----------



## Dime Cuando

My symptoms seemed to have all but gone....I was really headachy but thankfully that's calmed downed, and the occasional nausea has stopped too. Only thing is my boobs which feel like I've gone ten rounds with Mike Tyson some days. They've grown somewhat, it's like I've had a instant boob job...they can stay! Oh, but I'm still a bit moody although I'm good at biting my tounge so I'm not getting myself into too much trouble.


----------



## Sasha14

Still having nausea...no vomiting though thank god! I feel hungry one minute and sick the next. I can never decide on what to put in my belly to make it feel better. I'm tired all if the time and moody too. And my skin hasn't looked this bad since puberty! Lol!


----------



## 3athena3

Hi Everyone! I know I'm late to the party but I just finished reading through your thread and would really like to join you ladies. : )

I am due Sep 3rd, currently 9w4d. My name is Heather, I'm 28 and this will be baby #2 for us. We have a DS that just turned 2 in December. Very excited to meet ladies to chat through the next 9 months with!


----------



## Sasha14

3athena3 said:


> Hi Everyone! I know I'm late to the party but I just finished reading through your thread and would really like to join you ladies. : )
> 
> I am due Sep 3rd, currently 9w4d. My name is Heather, I'm 28 and this will be baby #2 for us. We have a DS that just turned 2 in December. Very excited to meet ladies to chat through the next 9 months with!

Welcome Athena!


----------



## adopim

Hi Athena! :wave: 
How have you been feeling?


----------



## Loukachu

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies you're right I'm prob just worrying for no reason:wacko: I mean its only 4 days diff. than what FF said. FF said my due date would be sept 25th and doc says sept 29th.
> 
> My ultrasound showed I was 3 day behind what I thought. Doctor said it was just fine. Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I also read that when they are such early ultrasounds its easy to get an incorrect measurement. So 3-4 days prob isn't that big of a deal. :flower:
> 
> I was soooo nauseous last night I actually threw up! And was nauseous again this am but didn't vomit. How is everyone else feeling ?
> 
> Louk is your extreme morning sickness getting any better?
> 
> allforthegirl I'm so glad to see you're in high spirits! :hugs:Click to expand...

Still bad and have had a skin breakout to top it all off -right across cheeks and nose.


----------



## bubbles82

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Still no symptoms for me. If I didn't KNOW that I was pregnant, I wouldn't think that I was pregnant.

I've been thinking the same, I used to think it was strange people could have no idea they were pregnant, but after my cycles got messed up when I stopped BCP, if I wasn't tracking them I would have no idea when AF was late and haven't been sick or anything still so I could easily not know. I just feel off, like hungover or something.


----------



## 3athena3

adopim said:


> Hi Athena! :wave:
> How have you been feeling?

Thank you for the welcomes :) Haven't been feeling too terrible. Nausea on and off during the day especially at night and I gag alot but no throwing up thank goodness. I had a C-section with DS and right now it's really sore around my scar. Hopefully it eases up since baby bean still has alot more growing and stretching to do.


----------



## Aiden187

I feel very dizzy today.


----------



## allforthegirl

Out of no disrespect to any of you, but it is hard to read..... But I do want to still hear from and would like to extend the invitation to PM me any time. At this time I m going to unsubscribe. All the best to you in your healthy journeys :flower:


----------



## oedipamass

allforthegirl said:


> Out of no disrespect to any of you, but it is hard to read..... But I do want to still hear from and would like to extend the invitation to PM me any time. At this time I m going to unsubscribe. All the best to you in your healthy journeys :flower:


Totally understandable. :dust: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

allforthegirl said:


> Out of no disrespect to any of you, but it is hard to read..... But I do want to still hear from and would like to extend the invitation to PM me any time. At this time I m going to unsubscribe. All the best to you in your healthy journeys :flower:

Completely understand Hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## Sasha14

allforthegirl said:


> Out of no disrespect to any of you, but it is hard to read..... But I do want to still hear from and would like to extend the invitation to PM me any time. At this time I m going to unsubscribe. All the best to you in your healthy journeys :flower:

Understandable honey...I wish you all of the luck in the world! Hugs!


----------



## Elephant5740

allforthegirl said:


> Out of no disrespect to any of you, but it is hard to read..... But I do want to still hear from and would like to extend the invitation to PM me any time. At this time I m going to unsubscribe. All the best to you in your healthy journeys :flower:

Understand completely. Keep strong and positive!


----------



## Elephant5740

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Still no symptoms for me. If I didn't KNOW that I was pregnant, I wouldn't think that I was pregnant.

Same here! No symptoms at all (just sore bbs in am). I will be 7 weeks tomorrow. If I didn't get an us last week I wouldn't believe I was pregnant. Crazy!!!


----------



## Elephant5740

3athena3 said:


> Hi Everyone! I know I'm late to the party but I just finished reading through your thread and would really like to join you ladies. : )
> 
> I am due Sep 3rd, currently 9w4d. My name is Heather, I'm 28 and this will be baby #2 for us. We have a DS that just turned 2 in December. Very excited to meet ladies to chat through the next 9 months with!

Welcome Athena!!


----------



## 3athena3

allforthegirl said:


> Out of no disrespect to any of you, but it is hard to read..... But I do want to still hear from and would like to extend the invitation to PM me any time. At this time I m going to unsubscribe. All the best to you in your healthy journeys :flower:

Take care of yourself. Good luck for the future.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Elephant5740 said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> Still no symptoms for me. If I didn't KNOW that I was pregnant, I wouldn't think that I was pregnant.
> 
> Same here! No symptoms at all (just sore bbs in am). I will be 7 weeks tomorrow. If I didn't get an us last week I wouldn't believe I was pregnant. Crazy!!!Click to expand...

Sore boobs is my only symptom as well. I'm okay with it tho - nausea is not ever welcome at my house! Everyone is asking how I'm feeling and I'm just like ummm the same? I am looking forward to "feeling pregnant" but I don't mean symptom wise, I mean belly-wise :) 
On another note we are telling my family this week and I'm so excited!!

Allforthegirl - I wish you the best of luck in the future. I'm happy you are surrounded by your four loving boys during this hard time.


----------



## rain31

@allforthegirl I can totally understand. U r a strong lady , I m sure u wll have ur BFP pretty soon. HUGS !!


----------



## rain31

My 1st scan is tomorrow , anxious , excited , fingers crossed !! 
wish me luck so that everything tuns out just perfect !


----------



## adopim

Good luck rain! :thumbup:


----------



## Mimzy3

3athena3 said:


> Hi Everyone! I know I'm late to the party but I just finished reading through your thread and would really like to join you ladies. : )
> 
> I am due Sep 3rd, currently 9w4d. My name is Heather, I'm 28 and this will be baby #2 for us. We have a DS that just turned 2 in December. Very excited to meet ladies to chat through the next 9 months with!

Athena welcome! :flower:


----------



## Mimzy3

Loukachu said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies you're right I'm prob just worrying for no reason:wacko: I mean its only 4 days diff. than what FF said. FF said my due date would be sept 25th and doc says sept 29th.
> 
> My ultrasound showed I was 3 day behind what I thought. Doctor said it was just fine. Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I also read that when they are such early ultrasounds its easy to get an incorrect measurement. So 3-4 days prob isn't that big of a deal. :flower:
> 
> I was soooo nauseous last night I actually threw up! And was nauseous again this am but didn't vomit. How is everyone else feeling ?
> 
> Louk is your extreme morning sickness getting any better?
> 
> allforthegirl I'm so glad to see you're in high spirits! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Still bad and have had a skin breakout to top it all off -right across cheeks and nose.Click to expand...

I'm breaking out too on my chin and nose :nope: Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Mimzy3

rain31 said:


> My 1st scan is tomorrow , anxious , excited , fingers crossed !!
> wish me luck so that everything tuns out just perfect !

good luck!:)


----------



## Mimzy3

Happy Monday ladies! 

I still have pretty bad nausea on and off. And my bbs have gotten very sore! I'm still sooo bloated and get headaches on and off too. Oh the joys but its all worth it :haha:

Sasha I too feel hungry one min then sick the next. And nothing really sounds good to eat but I know I have to eat. :wacko:


----------



## 3athena3

Good luck rain! 

All I can eat when I have ms is cereal. At least there is calcium in the milk :) Had pizza last night and was delicious but I paid for it with a tummy ache.


----------



## adopim

My nausea has been awful lately. I find that I can only really eat junk food. I'm currently trying to stomach a Healthy Choice meal for lunch and it's not working so well. 
I've also noticed I've been constipated for a couple days now. :(


----------



## nikkie122

Hello Ladies, Hope your all doing well! Symptoms have been pretty bad for me the last few days.. Have thrown up Friday, Saturday and today. :nope:Not a good feeling at all. So far lunch is staying down.. 

I have an early scan tomorrow due to a MMC last year. I will be 6w1d and really hoping that I will see the baby and a heartbeat. I know that it is possible my dates might be off so I may not be able to see a lot.. Would still feel better if I could see it.. Keeping my fingers crossed and really hoping everything will be okay..


----------



## Elephant5740

nikkie122 said:


> Hello Ladies, Hope your all doing well! Symptoms have been pretty bad for me the last few days.. Have thrown up Friday, Saturday and today. :nope:Not a good feeling at all. So far lunch is staying down..
> 
> I have an early scan tomorrow due to a MMC last year. I will be 6w1d and really hoping that I will see the baby and a heartbeat. I know that it is possible my dates might be off so I may not be able to see a lot.. Would still feel better if I could see it.. Keeping my fingers crossed and really hoping everything will be okay..

GO:)O:)D luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you! I will.. How have you been?


----------



## Elephant5740

I'm a little tired (especially at work--UGH!), bb's hurt in am, and I'm getting irritated very easily (mabe the hormones?) But other than that, I'm doing pretty good! I still go to the gym every morning at 6am and walk on a treadmill on an incline. I no longer lift weights but i feel walking is good enough until i get the weight lifting cleared by my ob. I'm also little bloated and gassy now and then. I'm sorry to hear you are feeling really sick. If it makes you feel any better, i wish i was sick so at least I would know I'm pregnant! haha!


----------



## Aiden187

bumo or bloat?
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-04 09.37.29.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nikkie122

Elephant5740 said:


> I'm a little tired (especially at work--UGH!), bb's hurt in am, and I'm getting irritated very easily (mabe the hormones?) But other than that, I'm doing pretty good! I still go to the gym every morning at 6am and walk on a treadmill on an incline. I no longer lift weights but i feel walking is good enough until i get the weight lifting cleared by my ob. I'm also little bloated and gassy now and then. I'm sorry to hear you are feeling really sick. If it makes you feel any better, i wish i was sick so at least I would know I'm pregnant! haha!

Thats great your still feeling pretty good and getting to the gym every morning! Im trying to get the gym more but Im having a hard time due to not feeling good and being tired.. Its taking a lot out of me! When is your first appointment?


----------



## Elephant5740

I had a vaginal ultrasound last week at my fertility specialist's office -- we saw the baby and saw/heard the heartbeat! She cleared me to go see my regular OB which I'm scheduled to see at 8 weeks, on Monday. That will be my first appt with her. I'm curious to what she is going to do....Another us?? I'm excited about your scan tomorrow! YEY!


----------



## Mimzy3

nikkie122 said:


> Hello Ladies, Hope your all doing well! Symptoms have been pretty bad for me the last few days.. Have thrown up Friday, Saturday and today. :nope:Not a good feeling at all. So far lunch is staying down..
> 
> I have an early scan tomorrow due to a MMC last year. I will be 6w1d and really hoping that I will see the baby and a heartbeat. I know that it is possible my dates might be off so I may not be able to see a lot.. Would still feel better if I could see it.. Keeping my fingers crossed and really hoping everything will be okay..

Good luck tomorrow let us know how it goes! :thumbup:

Aiden I don't see a bump or bloat :haha:


----------



## Sasha14

nikkie122 said:


> Hello Ladies, Hope your all doing well! Symptoms have been pretty bad for me the last few days.. Have thrown up Friday, Saturday and today. :nope:Not a good feeling at all. So far lunch is staying down..
> 
> I have an early scan tomorrow due to a MMC last year. I will be 6w1d and really hoping that I will see the baby and a heartbeat. I know that it is possible my dates might be off so I may not be able to see a lot.. Would still feel better if I could see it.. Keeping my fingers crossed and really hoping everything will be okay..

Exciting!!! I wish I could have an ultrasound every week. Lol! Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you!


----------



## 3athena3

Good luck Nikki!

Aiden I haven't been in that good a shape since high school so I'd just say you look fab :)


----------



## Aiden187

Thank you


----------



## rain31

Had my 1st scan . Fetal Heart rate 144 BPM.:cloud9: CRL 10.7 MM ,7+1 week, everything seems good. :cloud9:

Thanks ladies , u all r wonderful :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

rain31 said:


> Had my 1st scan . Fetal Heart rate 144 BPM.:cloud9: CRL 10.7 MM ,7+1 week, everything seems good. :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks ladies , u all r wonderful :hugs:

Yay! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## Dime Cuando

rain31 said:


> Had my 1st scan . Fetal Heart rate 144 BPM.:cloud9: CRL 10.7 MM ,7+1 week, everything seems good. :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks ladies , u all r wonderful :hugs:


Lovely news! :baby: Congratulations!


----------



## Elephant5740

rain31 said:


> Had my 1st scan . Fetal Heart rate 144 BPM.:cloud9: CRL 10.7 MM ,7+1 week, everything seems good. :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks ladies , u all r wonderful :hugs:

That's so great to hear!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Mimzy3

rain31 said:


> Had my 1st scan . Fetal Heart rate 144 BPM.:cloud9: CRL 10.7 MM ,7+1 week, everything seems good. :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks ladies , u all r wonderful :hugs:

Great news! :dance:


----------



## 3athena3

rain31 said:


> Had my 1st scan . Fetal Heart rate 144 BPM.:cloud9: CRL 10.7 MM ,7+1 week, everything seems good. :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks ladies , u all r wonderful :hugs:


Congrats!


----------



## Sasha14

rain31 said:


> Had my 1st scan . Fetal Heart rate 144 BPM.:cloud9: CRL 10.7 MM ,7+1 week, everything seems good. :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks ladies , u all r wonderful :hugs:

Yay! Congrats. My little ones heart beat was 128bpm...I guess it gets a little faster as it grows.


----------



## Phantom710

Too late to join you all??


I'm pregnant a s a surro-- Due Sept. 29th :)

U/S is on Friday, we transferred two embryos and are hoping they both stuck. PUPO w/twins. :)


----------



## Mimzy3

Phantom710 said:


> Too late to join you all??
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant a s a surro-- Due Sept. 29th :)
> 
> U/S is on Friday, we transferred two embryos and are hoping they both stuck. PUPO w/twins. :)

Welcome! Twins how exciting!


----------



## Mimzy3

So today is my birthday and we all went out to lunch. And I told everyone that I was preg. because we are all supposed to be leaving for a skiing trip in CO tomorrow morning and I can't go. Had to tell a little sooner than I wanted to but oh well! So now everyone at work knows, but it went well. I don't know why I was so nervous. :shrug: 

I'm soooo tired today!!! :sleep: How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Loukachu

Mimzy3 said:


> So today is my birthday and we all went out to lunch. And I told everyone that I was preg. because we are all supposed to be leaving for a skiing trip in CO tomorrow morning and I can't go. Had to tell a little sooner than I wanted to but oh well! So now everyone at work knows, but it went well. I don't know why I was so nervous. :shrug:
> 
> I'm soooo tired today!!! :sleep: How are you ladies feeling?

Exhausted, nausea and cramping -seems to be worse in the evenings!


----------



## Elephant5740

Phantom710 said:


> Too late to join you all??
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant a s a surro-- Due Sept. 29th :)
> 
> U/S is on Friday, we transferred two embryos and are hoping they both stuck. PUPO w/twins. :)

Congrats and welcome!!! This may be a stupid questions, but what does pupo mean?


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> So today is my birthday and we all went out to lunch. And I told everyone that I was preg. because we are all supposed to be leaving for a skiing trip in CO tomorrow morning and I can't go. Had to tell a little sooner than I wanted to but oh well! So now everyone at work knows, but it went well. I don't know why I was so nervous. :shrug:
> 
> I'm soooo tired today!!! :sleep: How are you ladies feeling?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY:cake:! Right now i feel very tired and bloated. I want to leave work so bad and go to sleep - which is very unlike me!


----------



## Dime Cuando

I've got an absolute killer migraine, and have been feeling nauseous pretty much all afternoon but haven't been sick (or lost my appetite). I'm going to bed now as I need to be in a dark room. These headaches are getting me down as I teach 4 afternoons a week.


----------



## 3athena3

Happy Birthday Mimzi!

TMI- feel pretty good except for horrible constipation.


----------



## gatorj

[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/AOjimdq.jpg?1[/IMG]

We saw our baby today! 171 bpm. I am 8+1 wks. Due date is Sept 16th. Sooo excited!! I cried when I saw the heartbeat. <3


----------



## Loukachu

gatorj said:


> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/AOjimdq.jpg?1[/IMG]
> 
> We saw our baby today! 171 bpm. I am 8+1 wks. Due date is Sept 16th. Sooo excited!! I cried when I saw the heartbeat. <3

Aww lovely pic Hun xxx


----------



## nikkie122

Well the scan went great yesterday. I am so thankful we got to see our LO and a heartbeat. So blessed! :happydance:


----------



## gatorj

nikkie122 said:


> Well the scan went great yesterday. I am so thankful we got to see our LO and a heartbeat. So blessed! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 562747

Yayayay!! :flower:


----------



## Elephant5740

nikkie122 said:


> Well the scan went great yesterday. I am so thankful we got to see our LO and a heartbeat. So blessed! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 562747

It's such a wonderful experience. So happy for you!


----------



## Mimzy3

gatorj said:


> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/AOjimdq.jpg?1[/IMG]
> 
> We saw our baby today! 171 bpm. I am 8+1 wks. Due date is Sept 16th. Sooo excited!! I cried when I saw the heartbeat. <3

awe congrats! I cried too when I heard it! :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Congrats Nikki! :flower:


----------



## 3athena3

Great scan pics Gator and Nikki!


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you!!


----------



## Mimzy3

So last night I was sooo nauseous! Felt hungover and even threw up! Happy Birthday to me...So I drank some Ginger Ale which I knew I shouldn't since I have IC and it could upset my bladder. And sure enough I'm flaring today went home from work. And what stinks the worst is I can't even take my pain meds for my bladder condition, just have to deal with the pain. Took a warm bath now have an ice pack hoping they will help but so far not working.:growlmad: I read online that Benadryl is safe during pregnancy so I might just take some of that in hopes of falling asleep till the flare passes. :cry:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Loving everyone's scan photos! My first appt. with the doc will be on the 19th. No idea what to expect, but I am not expecting any type of scan. I'm jealous!


----------



## gatorj

Mimzy3 said:


> So last night I was sooo nauseous! Felt hungover and even threw up! Happy Birthday to me...So I drank some Ginger Ale which I knew I shouldn't since I have IC and it could upset my bladder. And sure enough I'm flaring today went home from work. And what stinks the worst is I can't even take my pain meds for my bladder condition, just have to deal with the pain. Took a warm bath now have an ice pack hoping they will help but so far not working.:growlmad: I read online that Benadryl is safe during pregnancy so I might just take some of that in hopes of falling asleep till the flare passes. :cry:

hope you feel better!! talk to your doc as i do think benadryl is safe but not sure how much you can take..


----------



## nikkie122

Elephant5740 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Well the scan went great yesterday. I am so thankful we got to see our LO and a heartbeat. So blessed! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 562747
> 
> 
> It's such a wonderful experience. So happy for you!Click to expand...

Thank you!! It was really so amazing to hear and see everything!:cloud9:


----------



## adopim

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A8E9758C-F698-4E4D-AAF3-F9A784990592-1583-0000029176838D5B_zps0c56265a.jpg
This was the list I got when I was pregnant with my DD 5 years ago. They gave me a free pregnancy book and they had a sticker on the inside cover with safe medications. I would assume they are still safe. I've read numerous places Benadryl still is for sure. Dosing is what it says on the label that you can take.


----------



## Nola0841

My first scan at 6W3D. Heartbeat is 124bpm. So happy and relived.
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Elephant5740

Nola0841 said:


> My first scan at 6W3D. Heartbeat is 124bpm. So happy and relived.

Wonderful to hear Nola!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> So last night I was sooo nauseous! Felt hungover and even threw up! Happy Birthday to me...So I drank some Ginger Ale which I knew I shouldn't since I have IC and it could upset my bladder. And sure enough I'm flaring today went home from work. And what stinks the worst is I can't even take my pain meds for my bladder condition, just have to deal with the pain. Took a warm bath now have an ice pack hoping they will help but so far not working.:growlmad: I read online that Benadryl is safe during pregnancy so I might just take some of that in hopes of falling asleep till the flare passes. :cry:

Tyenol is safe too if your in pain. I asked my doc and she said you can take it just dont take more than the daily recommended dosage. :flower:


----------



## Sasha14

Nola0841 said:


> My first scan at 6W3D. Heartbeat is 124bpm. So happy and relived.

Congrats! Isn't it so amazing?!


----------



## gatorj

Nola0841 said:


> My first scan at 6W3D. Heartbeat is 124bpm. So happy and relived.

Congrats!!:baby:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Love seeing everyone's scans! I'm still waiting on my referral from my doctor for an OB. So anxious to schedule an appointment!! Starting to have little bouts of nausea here and there - hoping it doesn't get any worse. We told my family this week and got their reactions on camera. Priceless :)
Have a lovely night everyone


----------



## oedipamass

Nola0841 said:


> My first scan at 6W3D. Heartbeat is 124bpm. So happy and relived.

Love it! So cute!


----------



## Phantom710

Elephant5740 said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Too late to join you all??
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant a s a surro-- Due Sept. 29th :)
> 
> U/S is on Friday, we transferred two embryos and are hoping they both stuck. PUPO w/twins. :)
> 
> Congrats and welcome!!! This may be a stupid questions, but what does pupo mean?Click to expand...

Not stupid, it's just a term you see in groups talking about IVF, EMbryo Transfers, etc. Pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## rain31

Congrats to all the ladies who had their 1st scan, saw their lil ones . Such a special feeling :)


----------



## Simply_mama

Hello and congratulations to you all!!! I'm new to the forum and thought I'd join this group. My EDD is sept 26th with baby number two. We're pretty excited and a little nervouse at the same time. My first is 13 months old and still breast feeding so I'm really feeling the fatigue this time around.


----------



## rain31

Simply_mama said:


> Hello and congratulations to you all!!! I'm new to the forum and thought I'd join this group. My EDD is sept 26th with baby number two. We're pretty excited and a little nervouse at the same time. My first is 13 months old and still breast feeding so I'm really feeling the fatigue this time around.


welcome :)


----------



## Elephant5740

Simply_mama said:


> Hello and congratulations to you all!!! I'm new to the forum and thought I'd join this group. My EDD is sept 26th with baby number two. We're pretty excited and a little nervouse at the same time. My first is 13 months old and still breast feeding so I'm really feeling the fatigue this time around.

Glad you joined the group!


----------



## Mimzy3

adopim said:


> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A8E9758C-F698-4E4D-AAF3-F9A784990592-1583-0000029176838D5B_zps0c56265a.jpg
> This was the list I got when I was pregnant with my DD 5 years ago. They gave me a free pregnancy book and they had a sticker on the inside cover with safe medications. I would assume they are still safe. I've read numerous places Benadryl still is for sure. Dosing is what it says on the label that you can take.

thank you!


----------



## KrisCodd

I'm due Sept. 16th and have had my first doc appt. Have had a scan already but that was only because I had to go to the hospital :( this is my second pregnancy but the first was a miscarriage. Seeing the babie's heartbeat on the monitor was overwhelming :)


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats kris and welcome simply mama!


----------



## 3athena3

So here's my crazy question of the day...
Anyone know if there is a difference in symptoms based on the gender of the baby?
Both of our famlies love DS to bits but everyone is rooting for a girl this time. I ask this because this pregnancy has been almost identical to DS which makes me think this little bean is also a boy. Will be very happy either way but just wondered what you all thought?


----------



## Elephant5740

3athena3 said:


> So here's my crazy question of the day...
> Anyone know if there is a difference in symptoms based on the gender of the baby?
> Both of our famlies love DS to bits but everyone is rooting for a girl this time. I ask this because this pregnancy has been almost identical to DS which makes me think this little bean is also a boy. Will be very happy either way but just wondered what you all thought?

I'm wondering the same thing. I'm one of 5 grils, my sister has a girl and my husband's 3 step brothers each have a girl. Naturally, i want a healthy baby but everyone is wondering where are all the boys? The only thing i've heard is that if you have no morning sickness your chances of conceiving a boy are higher. Also i heard that the more stress you have the chances of you having a girl are higher. I'm sure these are just wives tales but if anyone has any other ways to predict the gender I'm interested to hear! The chinese calendar predicts that i will have a boy but i doubt it's really accurate.


----------



## Elephant5740

kriscodd said:


> i'm due sept. 16th and have had my first doc appt. Have had a scan already but that was only because i had to go to the hospital :( this is my second pregnancy but the first was a miscarriage. Seeing the babie's heartbeat on the monitor was overwhelming :)

welcome!


----------



## Phantom710

Everyone at my hospital (I work there) tells me that if u carrying a boy, you get really bad pregnancy brain, and if you're carrying a girl you get bad morning sickness. 

So far---- I am carrying about 4 boys. LOL


----------



## Elephant5740

Phantom710 said:


> Everyone at my hospital (I work there) tells me that if u carrying a boy, you get really bad pregnancy brain, and if you're carrying a girl you get bad morning sickness.
> 
> So far---- I am carrying about 4 boys. LOL

Hahahaha!! Thanks, same here! No morning sickness, but major pregnancy brain!


----------



## Phantom710

Well, I may not be carrying 4 boys---- but the U/S today told me I could be carrying two boys. It's TWINS!


----------



## Mimzy3

Phantom710 said:


> Well, I may not be carrying 4 boys---- but the U/S today told me I could be carrying two boys. It's TWINS!

WOW congrats! :wohoo:


----------



## Elephant5740

Phantom710 said:


> Well, I may not be carrying 4 boys---- but the U/S today told me I could be carrying two boys. It's TWINS!

Whooo hooo! I'm a twin and love it! CONGRATS!


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Phantom! 

Thanks for the replies ladies.


----------



## nikkie122

Congrats!! Thats exciting!


----------



## Mimzy3

LouK haven't seen you for a while are you doing any better!:hugs:

I have been so nauseous all the time and nothing really sounds good to eat. And when I eat I have to force it down I just feel so nauseous! :( I've only vomited twice but feel like I could all the time. Nothing seems to help. Even got the sea band wrist bands that are supposed to help. I have also been having such bad anxiety today and for no reason. :wacko: Working is so hard all I want to do is go home and lay down! Hope this first trimester flies by and hopefully this morning sickness too!:nope:


----------



## Loukachu

Mimzy3 said:


> LouK haven't seen you for a while are you doing any better!:hugs:
> 
> I have been so nauseous all the time and nothing really sounds good to eat. And when I eat I have to force it down I just feel so nauseous! :( I've only vomited twice but feel like I could all the time. Nothing seems to help. Even got the sea band wrist bands that are supposed to help. I have also been having such bad anxiety today and for no reason. :wacko: Working is so hard all I want to do is go home and lay down! Hope this first trimester flies by and hopefully this morning sickness too!:nope:

Hey! Been in bed all day today just no energy at all. Also having a lot of anxiety too. Feels like a long time until 12 weeks...


----------



## oedipamass

I have been eating ginger chews candy and they are helping a lot with the MS.


----------



## Sasha14

How exciting with the news on twins!!  

I have also been so nauseas I can barely eat...nothing seems appetizing. I'll be starving and the second I look at food I feel like vomiting! So frustrating...I broke down into tears the other night.


----------



## Sasha14

Loukachu said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> LouK haven't seen you for a while are you doing any better!:hugs:
> 
> I have been so nauseous all the time and nothing really sounds good to eat. And when I eat I have to force it down I just feel so nauseous! :( I've only vomited twice but feel like I could all the time. Nothing seems to help. Even got the sea band wrist bands that are supposed to help. I have also been having such bad anxiety today and for no reason. :wacko: Working is so hard all I want to do is go home and lay down! Hope this first trimester flies by and hopefully this morning sickness too!:nope:
> 
> Hey! Been in bed all day today just no energy at all. Also having a lot of anxiety too. Feels like a long time until 12 weeks...Click to expand...

I hope this passes soon for you!


----------



## Mimzy3

oedipamass said:


> I have been eating ginger chews candy and they are helping a lot with the MS.

I need to pick up some of that ginger gum or preg. pops I hear they really help. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Mimzy3

Loukachu said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> LouK haven't seen you for a while are you doing any better!:hugs:
> 
> I have been so nauseous all the time and nothing really sounds good to eat. And when I eat I have to force it down I just feel so nauseous! :( I've only vomited twice but feel like I could all the time. Nothing seems to help. Even got the sea band wrist bands that are supposed to help. I have also been having such bad anxiety today and for no reason. :wacko: Working is so hard all I want to do is go home and lay down! Hope this first trimester flies by and hopefully this morning sickness too!:nope:
> 
> Hey! Been in bed all day today just no energy at all. Also having a lot of anxiety too. Feels like a long time until 12 weeks...Click to expand...

Well I feel better knowing I'm not the only one with anxiety. Hopefully this gets better soon for us. 

Sasha sounds like we're in the same boat. :(


----------



## oedipamass

Mimzy3 said:


> oedipamass said:
> 
> 
> I have been eating ginger chews candy and they are helping a lot with the MS.
> 
> I need to pick up some of that ginger gum or preg. pops I hear they really help. Where did you get yours from?Click to expand...

I got them from the grocery store in the health food section, but looks like you can get them online: 

https://www.amazon.com/The-Ginger-P...&qid=1360386310&sr=1-19&keywords=ginger+chews


----------



## Loukachu

Morning ladies,
Woke up drenched in sweat and have a red, sore throat.
I don't have a temperature though thankfully...


----------



## gatorj

Loukachu-hope you feel better!!


----------



## Loukachu

gatorj said:


> Loukachu-hope you feel better!!

Thanks, just been hot all day. Am feeling ok with my throat now though. Seem to have grown a bit of a bump overnight!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> oedipamass said:
> 
> 
> I have been eating ginger chews candy and they are helping a lot with the MS.
> 
> I need to pick up some of that ginger gum or preg. pops I hear they really help. Where did you get yours from?Click to expand...

Picked up some preg. pops at babies r'us today. They're pretty tasty.


----------



## Aiden187

Anyone feeling bad back pain. ?


----------



## adopim

I used Preggie Pop Drops when I was pregnant with DD. My boss had given them to me but I noted that they sold them at Motherhood Maternity (not sure if they still do) but they do sell them on the Internet as far as I know. 



Aiden187 said:


> Anyone feeling bad back pain. ?

I did last week, it seems to have been my "symptom of the week" lol. But it seems to have subsided this week.


My nausea is still kicked into high gear but still only one day of actual throwing up. Today, however, I had a near emotional breakdown. I felt extreme sadness for no reason. I had been reading a sad book yesterday, and while it was a good thing to blame my tears on, it wasn't the real reason I was sad. I just felt this overwhelming urge to just cry and cry and cry. It's subsided for the most part. It's not overwhelming anymore....but darn these hormones! :haha:


----------



## KrisCodd

Mimzy3 said:


> LouK haven't seen you for a while are you doing any better!:hugs:
> 
> I have been so nauseous all the time and nothing really sounds good to eat. And when I eat I have to force it down I just feel so nauseous! :( I've only vomited twice but feel like I could all the time. Nothing seems to help. Even got the sea band wrist bands that are supposed to help. I have also been having such bad anxiety today and for no reason. :wacko: Working is so hard all I want to do is go home and lay down! Hope this first trimester flies by and hopefully this morning sickness too!:nope:

I totally understand!! I have been sooo nauseous lately and there doesn't seem to be anything I can do to help. I have only vomitted a few times but feel like I am nauseous all day long. It even wakes me up in the middle of the night. Been having anxiety too because I found out i have a hemmerage right outrside of the placenta and itès is scaring the life out of me... Have to wait until March 12th for the 12wk scan and it just seems like forever away. I really hope you can get some rest and that your tummy will give you a break. If I find anything that does work I will let you know right away :)


----------



## gatorj

Adopim- I too was especially boo-hooey yesterday! I had some bad dreams overnight but then found myself feeling down all day. Hang in there!! <Hugs>


----------



## Mimzy3

Hi ladies! 

Thanks for all the replies on where to get the preg. pops. I picked up some ginger gum from CVS. It seems to help a little. 

LouK I also am hot all the time! My DH complains that the house is freezing. But I can't stand the heat up! And in the car is the worst, its pretty cold here and I can't even wear my winter jacket and in the car I crack the window. 

Still struggling with nausea and nothing sounds good to eat but I can feel that I"m hungry and need to eat, its the worst! :nope:


----------



## adopim

gatorj said:


> Adopim- I too was especially boo-hooey yesterday! I had some bad dreams overnight but then found myself feeling down all day. Hang in there!! <Hugs>

I just wish I knew why I was so sad. It's slightly carried over into today, but it's not overwhelming like yesterday. Poor DH. He asked me why I was sad and I had to say I didn't know. The look on his face made me feel even more sad. I know he wanted me to be happy, but I just couldn't be. Hopefully if I feel like I need to cry today I can just get it all out before DH gets home from work. :shrug:


----------



## Aiden187

Im sad all day too, I get like insity , hormoned can suck.


----------



## Loukachu

Aiden187 said:


> Im sad all day too, I get like insity , hormoned can suck.

Been getting low now and then just comes over me like waves so annoying


----------



## Aiden187

I think I need a bucket of ice cream


----------



## adopim

Aiden187 said:


> I think I need a bucket of ice cream

If the roads get better in a little while I may have to make a run to the store for some. Maybe it'll help. I'm sorry others are feeling sad too, but it makes me feel a little tiny bit better that I'm not the only one who feels this way 
:hugs: to all!


----------



## Aiden187

I just got back from the store lol, ice cream makes me happy


----------



## 3athena3

Sorry everyone is feeling sad and or nauseated. Hope you all feel better soon!

My DH was sick all week and now poor DS has it too with a fever the last 2 days. Really hope he feels better soon. I'm worried now about getting a fever and it hurting the baby. The one year I really needed a flu shot and they ran out where I am before I could get one. Sigh


----------



## Elephant5740

My DH has been sick too! I think he may have caught the flu. Kind if funny because he's the one that feels like throwing up and I'm the one that's pregnant I still feel fine! The only symptom I still have is sore bbs. That's all. I'm getting my 8 week us today so I'm nervous. Hope u ladies all feel better soon! Eat your ice cream! Haha!


----------



## KrisCodd

Hello everyone hope everyone is feeling a little less nauseous and sad today!! I have been feeling soo crampy this morning :( Have been up since 5 am just like the rest of the pregnancy so far. Still nervous about the hemmerage, have a month until the next u/s and I am going a little crazy lol. Thankfully I have not had a bleed in a week :) :) :) so fingers crossed that things are ok in there. Hope you all have a wonderful day.

Healthy and Happy Wishes to you all :kiss:


----------



## KrisCodd

Elephant5740 said:


> My DH has been sick too! I think he may have caught the flu. Kind if funny because he's the one that feels like throwing up and I'm the one that's pregnant I still feel fine! The only symptom I still have is sore bbs. That's all. I'm getting my 8 week us today so I'm nervous. Hope u ladies all feel better soon! Eat your ice cream! Haha!

Good luck at your u/s :) hope your DH gets to feel better soon lol


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies feeling pretty down today. Am very anxious and low. I know it is probably hormones etc. just keep worrying and so want to get to 12 weeks.

Haven't received booking in appointment yet and am just feeling a bit out on a limb I guess...


----------



## Elephant5740

Kris: If you feel you can't wait a month, don't feel bad about calling your dr. to get an earlier appt. They should be able to get you in sooner and hopefully ease your worries!

Lou: I've been very said lately too. I don't know if it's depression or what but i always feel like crying or i'm getting mad at someone for the stupidest reasons then i feel bad that i got so mad and cry. I'm very upset at myself for how I handle certian situations at work. I'm irriatable and frusterated. I know it's the hormones but i'm becoming an angry/sad peron. Just like you, I worry too. Every hour, every day. 12 weeks can't come soon enough!


----------



## Loukachu

Elephant5740 said:


> Kris: If you feel you can't wait a month, don't feel bad about calling your dr. to get an earlier appt. They should be able to get you in sooner and hopefully ease your worries!
> 
> Lou: I've been very said lately too. I don't know if it's depression or what but i always feel like crying or i'm getting mad at someone for the stupidest reasons then i feel bad that i got so mad and cry. I'm very upset at myself for how I handle certian situations at work. I'm irriatable and frusterated. I know it's the hormones but i'm becoming an angry/sad peron. Just like you, I worry too. Every hour, every day. 12 weeks can't come soon enough!

Thanks for being so honest it helps to know it isn't unusual to feel this way. Just spoke to doctor and referral has been made but did get community midwife number so will call in a couple of weeks if I haven't heard anythnig about appointment dates


----------



## 3athena3

Good luck at your US elephant!


----------



## Mimzy3

Hi ladies sorry a lot of you have been feeling so down :( 

I was feeling very down this weekend mostly cause I'm just sick of this nauseous feeling and just feeling crappy, like I'm hungover all the time! Its the worst! And my hubby was telling me that even though I feel like crap to try and be happy because I'm preg. and this is what I wanted so bad and a lot of women wish they were in our shoes right now. Of course I just wanted to kick him at the time :haha: But I know hes right.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Hi ladies sorry a lot of you have been feeling so down :(
> 
> I was feeling very down this weekend mostly cause I'm just sick of this nauseous feeling and just feeling crappy, like I'm hungover all the time! Its the worst! And my hubby was telling me that even though I feel like crap to try and be happy because I'm preg. and this is what I wanted so bad and a lot of women wish they were in our shoes right now. Of course I just wanted to kick him at the time :haha: But I know hes right.

I know the feeling! I cried a couple times last week Bc I was so frustrated with the constant up and downs with nausea. I feel hungover too...headaches...tired...and can't stomach much. :-( But it will all be worth it!


----------



## rain31

HI ladies

how r u all doing ?

My nausea is lil less harsh on me last couple of days, I cud eat my dinner unlike earlier . But acidity is taking place of nausea now :(. Extreme fatigue is still there :(


----------



## KrisCodd

a little freaked out right now :( I went to the washroom and there was a small brownish spot on the toilet paper but that was it for about an hour then some light pink spotting but i noticed some sort of tissue or musuc in the bowl.... now I am really worried. I am hoping it is just the last reminants of the hemmerage but i am cramping up a bit too.... has anyone else has an experience like this???


----------



## Mimzy3

KrisCodd said:


> a little freaked out right now :( I went to the washroom and there was a small brownish spot on the toilet paper but that was it for about an hour then some light pink spotting but i noticed some sort of tissue or musuc in the bowl.... now I am really worried. I am hoping it is just the last reminants of the hemmerage but i am cramping up a bit too.... has anyone else has an experience like this???

How far along are you? Have u been cramping at all before? My doc told me cramping and some spotting is normal in the first tri but if there is red blood to be concerned. If the cramping gets bad or u see red I would call the doc. :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Had another ultrasound today! She said the fetal age is 7 weeks. So does this mean baby was conceived 7 weeks ago? The little bean has grown a lot since my last scan and the heartbeat is 160 ! I'm so excited and relieved that everything looks perfect! :) 

Has anyone heard the old wives tale that the heartbeat is faster in girls than boys?


----------



## Nola0841

Aiden187 said:


> Anyone feeling bad back pain. ?

I am! Just started today. My back never usually hurts


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Had another ultrasound today! She said the fetal age is 7 weeks. So does this mean baby was conceived 7 weeks ago? The little bean has grown a lot since my last scan and the heartbeat is 160 ! I'm so excited and relieved that everything looks perfect! :)
> 
> Has anyone heard the old wives tale that the heartbeat is faster in girls than boys?

CONGRATAS Mimzy! Great news! I had my second us yesterday. Heard and saw the heartbeat again, 167! Im 8 weeks today (I thought i was 8 weeks yesterday). Said baby measured 8w4d and that it had a growth spurt. I'm happy to have seen my baby because my lack of symptoms has me worried alot.

And yes, i've heard the heartbeat is faster in girls!!


----------



## Elephant5740

KrisCodd said:


> a little freaked out right now :( I went to the washroom and there was a small brownish spot on the toilet paper but that was it for about an hour then some light pink spotting but i noticed some sort of tissue or musuc in the bowl.... now I am really worried. I am hoping it is just the last reminants of the hemmerage but i am cramping up a bit too.... has anyone else has an experience like this???

How are you doing Kris? Did you ever contact your dr.? Hope you are feeling OK. Thing about you!!!


----------



## Elephant5740

***Thinking


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Had another ultrasound today! She said the fetal age is 7 weeks. So does this mean baby was conceived 7 weeks ago? The little bean has grown a lot since my last scan and the heartbeat is 160 ! I'm so excited and relieved that everything looks perfect! :)
> 
> Has anyone heard the old wives tale that the heartbeat is faster in girls than boys?
> 
> CONGRATAS Mimzy! Great news! I had my second us yesterday. Heard and saw the heartbeat again, 167! Im 8 weeks today (I thought i was 8 weeks yesterday). Said baby measured 8w4d and that it had a growth spurt. I'm happy to have seen my baby because my lack of symptoms has me worried alot.
> 
> And yes, i've heard the heartbeat is faster in girls!!Click to expand...

Awesome glad to see everything is going great and your baby is growing big! and with your lack of symptoms you're just lucky!!! (jealous :haha:)


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Had another ultrasound today! She said the fetal age is 7 weeks. So does this mean baby was conceived 7 weeks ago? The little bean has grown a lot since my last scan and the heartbeat is 160 ! I'm so excited and relieved that everything looks perfect! :)
> 
> Has anyone heard the old wives tale that the heartbeat is faster in girls than boys?

Yes I have heard that. My friend predicted the gender of her kids and her sisters kids that way


----------



## KrisCodd

Elephant5740 said:


> KrisCodd said:
> 
> 
> a little freaked out right now :( I went to the washroom and there was a small brownish spot on the toilet paper but that was it for about an hour then some light pink spotting but i noticed some sort of tissue or musuc in the bowl.... now I am really worried. I am hoping it is just the last reminants of the hemmerage but i am cramping up a bit too.... has anyone else has an experience like this???
> 
> How are you doing Kris? Did you ever contact your dr.? Hope you are feeling OK. Thing about you!!!Click to expand...

I am doing better the spotting didn't last very long so I didn't end up calling the doctor. He is semi retired and can get difficult to get an appointment sometimes. 
Thank you soo much for your concern. Planning on getting a fetal doppler sometime soon to try and help easy my nervousness between scans.
Congrats on you second u/s!! and awesome that the little one had a growth spurt :) :)


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Had another ultrasound today! She said the fetal age is 7 weeks. So does this mean baby was conceived 7 weeks ago? The little bean has grown a lot since my last scan and the heartbeat is 160 ! I'm so excited and relieved that everything looks perfect! :)
> 
> Has anyone heard the old wives tale that the heartbeat is faster in girls than boys?
> 
> Yes I have heard that. My friend predicted the gender of her kids and her sisters kids that wayClick to expand...

What did she say is heart beat of girl vs boy?


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Had another ultrasound today! She said the fetal age is 7 weeks. So does this mean baby was conceived 7 weeks ago? The little bean has grown a lot since my last scan and the heartbeat is 160 ! I'm so excited and relieved that everything looks perfect! :)
> 
> Has anyone heard the old wives tale that the heartbeat is faster in girls than boys?
> 
> Yes I have heard that. My friend predicted the gender of her kids and her sisters kids that way Click to expand...
> 
> What did she say is heart beat of girl vs boy?Click to expand...

Girls are higher and boys are lower. She also said that you should weight until your our of your first trimester to make that prediction bc the heart rate with rise every so often in the first trimester. O:)


----------



## Sasha14

Sasha14 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Had another ultrasound today! She said the fetal age is 7 weeks. So does this mean baby was conceived 7 weeks ago? The little bean has grown a lot since my last scan and the heartbeat is 160 ! I'm so excited and relieved that everything looks perfect! :)
> 
> Has anyone heard the old wives tale that the heartbeat is faster in girls than boys?
> 
> Yes I have heard that. My friend predicted the gender of her kids and her sisters kids that way Click to expand...
> 
> What did she say is heart beat of girl vs boy?Click to expand...
> 
> Girls are higher and boys are lower. She also said that you should weight until your our of your first trimester to make that prediction bc the heart rate with rise every so often in the first trimester. O:)Click to expand...

**WAIT no weight lol


----------



## Mimzy3

lol i knew what you meant thanks! What is consider high though? I've seen such a range online, from 130-180 :shrug:


----------



## Aiden187

can anyone guess my babies gender?
 



Attached Files:







487660_10151700263299056_916595141_n.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Elephant5740

Dime Cuando said:


> Hello ladies! My due date is 17th Sept. I ave booked to see a private ob next week as my midwife appointment isn't until the 12/02 and I'm of impatient. So next week I'll be just over 6 weeks - I heard that it could be an internal type of scan, is that the case?

Yes, I'm pretty sure you will have the same type of u/s i had which was internal (vaginal).


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> lol i knew what you meant thanks! What is consider high though? I've seen such a range online, from 130-180 :shrug:

That's a great questions bc when i tell people my baby's heartrate was 167 some say that it's high, but the u/s tech said it was perfectly normal.


----------



## 3athena3

I have my second OB appnt tomorrow. Wish we were getting another US, but I will be very happy as long as they pick up the Hb with the doppler. I will be 11w2d. Will that be far enough along for the doppler to work?


----------



## Mimzy3

3athena3 said:


> I have my second OB appnt tomorrow. Wish we were getting another US, but I will be very happy as long as they pick up the Hb with the doppler. I will be 11w2d. Will that be far enough along for the doppler to work?

You should be able to hear it by 11w with doppler from what I've been reading. If you're thin sometimes they can as early as 9 weeks. Good luck at your apt tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Elephant5740

3athena3 said:


> I have my second OB appnt tomorrow. Wish we were getting another US, but I will be very happy as long as they pick up the Hb with the doppler. I will be 11w2d. Will that be far enough along for the doppler to work?

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Dime Cuando

3athena3 said:


> I have my second OB appnt tomorrow. Wish we were getting another US, but I will be very happy as long as they pick up the Hb with the doppler. I will be 11w2d. Will that be far enough along for the doppler to work?


Hi, I had my first appointment yesterday and she picked up the heartbeat on the Doppler straight away :cloud9: So at 11 weeks, you will definately get to hear it. 
The midwife was surprised we heard it so clearly and found it as fast as we did - she suspects I am slightly further along than I estimate but I'll find out Monday as I am going for the first scan!


----------



## 3athena3

Thank you all for your replies. :)
Good luck at your ultasound Dime!

Can't wait to get another US but don't think it will happen until the gender scan at 20 weeks. It seems so very far away.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> lol i knew what you meant thanks! What is consider high though? I've seen such a range online, from 130-180 :shrug:

Well my friend said with her daughter it was always 150 and above...not sure whats considered low though for a boy.


----------



## 3athena3

It's been quite in here. How is everyone doing? Anyone have a good valentine's day?


----------



## Elephant5740

3athena3 said:


> It's been quite in here. How is everyone doing? Anyone have a good valentine's day?

Glad you said something, you're right -- it's been very quiet in here! During the day at work yesterday i had breakdown. Felt depressed and very irritable all day. Later on at home I told my DH that i felt depressed and like I was a different person. He took me to the movies and he's so sweet, always telling me it will be ok and that it's not me, it's my hormones. Today i feel much better. Less depressed and in a better mood. I can't wait to have this child and finally leave my job. I've always wanted to stay at home with my children like my mom. She said it'd the hardest job in world but the most rewarding. When we were younger i have the most wonderful memories with my mom. She always kept us busy in play groups, brought us to the park, we visited Grandma and Grandpa, visited dad at work. We were in swimming classes and involved in sports and went camps (which she was also a counselor). She was the milk lady at school and went on most of our field trips. She was very busy with us all (5 girls) and i hope one day i will be as great as a mom as she was. Sorry, went on a tangent....anyway, i feel good - still no ms, a little fatigue and still have sore bb's. How are you feeling and how was your vday?


----------



## adopim

Elephant5740 said:


> 3athena3 said:
> 
> 
> It's been quite in here. How is everyone doing? Anyone have a good valentine's day?
> 
> Glad you said something, you're right -- it's been very quiet in here! During the day at work yesterday i had breakdown. Felt depressed and very irritable all day. Later on at home I told my DH that i felt depressed and like I was a different person. He took me to the movies and he's so sweet, always telling me it will be ok and that it's not me, it's my hormones. Today i feel much better. Less depressed and in a better mood. I can't wait to have this child and finally leave my job. I've always wanted to stay at home with my children like my mom. She said it'd the hardest job in world but the most rewarding. When we were younger i have the most wonderful memories with my mom. She always kept us busy in play groups, brought us to the park, we visited Grandma and Grandpa, visited dad at work. We were in swimming classes and involved in sports and went camps (which she was also a counselor). She was the milk lady at school and went on most of our field trips. She was very busy with us all (5 girls) and i hope one day i will be as great as a mom as she was. Sorry, went on a tangent....anyway, i feel good - still no ms, a little fatigue and still have sore bb's. How are you feeling and how was your vday?Click to expand...

It has been pretty quiet, but I've been more of a lurker everywhere these days tho. I count myself blessed to be able to stay home right now. I hope that I will continue to be able to stay at home with kids as we grow our family. At least while the kids are little, before starting school. 
I'm feeling alright, I was at the Urgent Care the other night. Turns out I just had a yeast infection, but I was so nervous it was BV so I went and got it checked. Better safe than sorry. Obviously I told the doctor I was pregnant. When he took the swab he said that my cervix was nice and closed as it should be, and then did a quick feel of my uterus and said "you definitely have yourself a pregnant uterus." It was oddly reassuring, but still made me laugh the way he said it. Totally made my night. Only 12 days until my first ultrasound!
We didn't really do anything for Valentines Day. I mustered the energy to cook a spaghetti supper for him. I got DH a little gift and card. We watched a new episode of one of our favorite shows (Impractical Jokers on truTV). That was it. Lol.


----------



## Elephant5740

Thank God it was just a yeast infection. It is nice to hear someone reassure you that you are pregnant, isn't it?! I love the feeling---it would've made my night as well.

You are very blessed to stay at home! I know that I am lucky to have such a wonderful husband who supports my decision to stay at home with our child.


----------



## adopim

Elephant5740 said:


> Thank God it was just a yeast infection. It is nice to hear someone reassure you that you are pregnant, isn't it?! I love the feeling---it would've made my night as well.
> 
> You are very blessed to stay at home! I know that I am lucky to have such a wonderful husband who supports my decision to stay at home with our child.

I know! I was so relieved when he told me the results. It was nice to have the confirmation about my growing bump :)
I think my DH would like it if I worked, but after discussing my reasons as well as the cost of daycare we decided it was best this way. Once we are done having kids and they are all in school I'll probably go to work during the school day while the kids are there, but I want to hopefully work it out that I can be home when the kids are done with school. We'll see. Got a ways to go for that day. :haha: Plus, as long as I'm not working DH has very little "household" responsibilities (cleaning and such) unless I specifically ask for help. I think he likes that aspect too. Haha


----------



## oedipamass

I have felt depressed too! Maybe our 1st trimester woes are catching up with us and keeping up from posting more. At least I can say now at 8.5 weeks that the pregnancy is taking! Congrats to all of us for hanging in there. :hugs:


----------



## Elephant5740

oedipamass said:


> I have felt depressed too! Maybe our 1st trimester woes are catching up with us and keeping up from posting more. At least I can say now at 8.5 weeks that the pregnancy is taking! Congrats to all of us for hanging in there. :hugs:

Whoo hoo! Congrats to you too! We are almost out of the 1st tri!


----------



## lucidc

adopim said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3athena3 said:
> 
> 
> It's been quite in here. How is everyone doing? Anyone have a good valentine's day?
> 
> Glad you said something, you're right -- it's been very quiet in here! During the day at work yesterday i had breakdown. Felt depressed and very irritable all day. Later on at home I told my DH that i felt depressed and like I was a different person. He took me to the movies and he's so sweet, always telling me it will be ok and that it's not me, it's my hormones. Today i feel much better. Less depressed and in a better mood. I can't wait to have this child and finally leave my job. I've always wanted to stay at home with my children like my mom. She said it'd the hardest job in world but the most rewarding. When we were younger i have the most wonderful memories with my mom. She always kept us busy in play groups, brought us to the park, we visited Grandma and Grandpa, visited dad at work. We were in swimming classes and involved in sports and went camps (which she was also a counselor). She was the milk lady at school and went on most of our field trips. She was very busy with us all (5 girls) and i hope one day i will be as great as a mom as she was. Sorry, went on a tangent....o, i feel good - still no ms, a little fatigue and still have sore bb's. How are you feeling and how was your vday?Click to expand...
> 
> It has been pretty quiet, but I've been more of a lurker everywhere these days tho. I count myself blessed to be able to stay home right now. I hope that I will continue to be able to stay at home with kids as we grow our family. At least while the kids are little, before starting school.
> I'm feeling alright, I was at the Urgent Care the other night. Turns out I just had a yeast infection, but I was so nervous it was BV so I went and got it checked. Better safe than sorry. Obviously I told the doctor I was pregnant. When he took the swab he said that my cervix was nice and closed as it should be, and then did a quick feel of my uterus and said "you definitely have yourself a pregnant uterus." It was oddly reassuring, but still made me laugh the way he said it. Totally made my night. Only 12 days until my first ultrasound!
> We didn't really do anything for Valentines Day. I mustered the energy to cook a spaghetti supper for him. I got DH a little gift and card. We watched a new episode of one of our favorite shows (Impractical Jokers on truTV). That was it. Lol.Click to expand...

Checking back in on this board. I had to take a forum break was making me stress out more than helping. Question for yah, what made you think you had BV? My grandfather passed away and I had to fly home to be with my family. A day before the service I got a slight bit of pink spotting, I freaked, it was slight and went away. Anyways I had BV and yeast in December with no symtoms except some spotting. I am gonna get in on Monday and get checked, hoping that is what actually caused the spotting. 

I was able to get for a U/S while I am out here at 6.5 weeks, saw my LO's heartbeat. Finally felt real, I burst into tears, was awesome. 8 weeks today! 

I saw a older post from Mimzy3 talking about a anxious feeling. I have a anxiety disorder and I have a hard time telling the difference between my normal anxiety and the increased blood flow and heartbeat from being pregnant. Feels pretty much the same.


----------



## oedipamass

lucidc said:


> I have a anxiety disorder and I have a hard time telling the difference between my normal anxiety and the increased blood flow and heartbeat from being pregnant. Feels pretty much the same.

I have the same question! Once I was diagnosed with a heart rhythm problem and now when I feel my heart beating fast or when I get winded easily, I wonder if it's just normal pregnancy feelings or a heart problem. Of course the uncertainty makes me more anxious, which makes it worse! Vicious cycle! :wacko:


----------



## Elephant5740

Lucidc: Congrats on your u/s results! I was happy to hear you heard the heartbeat!


----------



## Dime Cuando

We had our u/s today, it went fine, baby was clearly moving. However I've been diagnosed with a heart-shapped uterus. I asked if it was anything to worry about and was told no, but now I'm reading up on it and I've scared myself to death....late miscarriages, premature births, cesarean (not concerned about that, obviously). Feel like my good day was a touch bitter-sweet.


----------



## Elephant5740

Dime Cuando said:


> We had our u/s today, it went fine, baby was clearly moving. However I've been diagnosed with a heart-shapped uterus. I asked if it was anything to worry about and was told no, but now I'm reading up on it and I've scared myself to death....late miscarriages, premature births, cesarean (not concerned about that, obviously). Feel like my good day was a touch bitter-sweet.

I know how you must feel but trust your dr. and and if he says it's nothing to worry about don't stress yourself out by looking on the internet (although, i should take my own advice!). Everything should be fine. The baby is healthy and moving --- that's great!


----------



## Mimzy3

oedipamass said:


> lucidc said:
> 
> 
> I have a anxiety disorder and I have a hard time telling the difference between my normal anxiety and the increased blood flow and heartbeat from being pregnant. Feels pretty much the same.
> 
> I have the same question! Once I was diagnosed with a heart rhythm problem and now when I feel my heart beating fast or when I get winded easily, I wonder if it's just normal pregnancy feelings or a heart problem. Of course the uncertainty makes me more anxious, which makes it worse! Vicious cycle! :wacko:Click to expand...

I can't be sure since I'm not positive about your heart rhythm problem but my doc told me that you have increased blood so you may feel palpitations at times but just to make sure that your heart rate isn't too elevated. I asked because I"ve been having anxiety too. 

hi ladies I've been gone on vacation that's why I haven't been posting! I've been feeling a little down too just sick of being nauseous and my appetite still is very low nothing sounds good. 

I wish I could be a stay at home mom but looks like I"ll be going back to work once my maternity leave is over. We prob could get by without me working but my husband isn't for it and I would prob stress out about the money situation all the time if I was working. I have a good job right now and actually don't mind working but I know once I have the baby it will be hard to go back to work.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Elephant5740 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> We had our u/s today, it went fine, baby was clearly moving. However I've been diagnosed with a heart-shapped uterus. I asked if it was anything to worry about and was told no, but now I'm reading up on it and I've scared myself to death....late miscarriages, premature births, cesarean (not concerned about that, obviously). Feel like my good day was a touch bitter-sweet.
> 
> I know how you must feel but trust your dr. and and if he says it's nothing to worry about don't stress yourself out by looking on the internet (although, i should take my own advice!). Everything should be fine. The baby is healthy and moving --- that's great!Click to expand...

You are right, Dr Google is not our friend.....I just spoke to one if my good friends and she also has this issue. She had her daughter (by c-section) and didn't find out about her weird shapped uterus until after so I guess it can't be that much of a problem.


----------



## oedipamass

Oh man, sometimes I wish Google didn't exist! If your doctor doesn't think you have anything to worry about, you should be fine. Websites are always in the business of explaining the worst-case senario. Maybe your doctor realizes that you aren't in the category of those that should worry about it. Good luck with everything! 

I hear you, Mimzy. I was going back and forth in my head about whether I really wanted to work after the baby's born all day today. Unfortunately, I probably don't make more than I'd pay a babysitter anyway.


----------



## adopim

oedipamass said:


> I hear you, Mimzy. I was going back and forth in my head about whether I really wanted to work after the baby's born all day today. Unfortunately, I probably don't make more than I'd pay a babysitter anyway.

That's why I didn't look to hard for a new job after DH and I got married. Daycare was going to cost an arm and a leg, which would probably end up being more than I would be making if I worked. I know DH wanted me to find work, but when I explained the cost of what daycare was going to cost he immediately agreed with me that it would probably be best if I stayed at home. Now with another one on the way it makes even more sense since infants can be quite difficult to find care.


----------



## Elephant5740

Exactly my situation! I don't make that much money that it would be worth to go back to work. It just doesn't make sense to work only to pay for daycare.


----------



## Mimzy3

I totally agree with that if it doesn't pay to work than whats the point. If I had the same job I had a year ago I would be in that situation and I wouldn't work either because all of my check would be going to daycare. And of course we would rather be with our kids than working to pay someone else too. But with my job now I would still be making more than enough. I think my husband has got comfortable with the money I'm making now. He still makes slighty more than me but we are pretty much the same income wise. I almost wish I didn't get this job now...:dohh:


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> I totally agree with that if it doesn't pay to work than whats the point. If I had the same job I had a year ago I would be in that situation and I wouldn't work either because all of my check would be going to daycare. And of course we would rather be with our kids than working to pay someone else too. But with my job now I would still be making more than enough. I think my husband has got comfortable with the money I'm making now. He still makes slighty more than me but we are pretty much the same income wise. I almost wish I didn't get this job now...:dohh:

I had a job opportunity fall on my lap about 8 months ago when we were just begining ttc. I didn't accept it really only for one reason - their benenfits (health insurance, etc.) wouldn't start until 3 months after my start date, and short term/long term disability wouldn't be in effect for 1 year. I didn't want to take any chances or wait to conceive so i passed. I could've been making more money now and probably would have really liked my job, which i think about time to time. Unfortunately i still hate my job and i don't make squat -- so it's a double wammy. I'm so happy for you that you are making more money, that is wonderful!! You shouldn't be ashame of that! Good for you for doing your best to provide for your family and I'm sure you will be able to balance work and home just fine. Thousands of mothers out there are happy to have both and if it works for you I'm sure you you will be happy too!!!


----------



## Elephant5740

Has anyone been showing already? I can't keep my stomach sucked in anymore...is this just me? Today i'm wearing my yoga pants to work because my other work pants are too tight around my waist.


----------



## nikkie122

Im not showing yet just bloated I think. Clothes are starting to get a little uncomfortable. Thankfully I work in the medical field so I wear scrubs during the day and they are always comfortable!


----------



## Elephant5740

nikkie122 said:


> Im not showing yet just bloated I think. Clothes are starting to get a little uncomfortable. Thankfully I work in the medical field so I wear scrubs during the day and they are always comfortable!

LUCKY GIRL!!!!! How i would LOVE to wear scrubs all day!!


----------



## nikkie122

Haha yes I am very lucky! Plus it hides the little bit of weight I have gained :-( I still haven't told my bosses yet and am not sure when I should... Hmm


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> I totally agree with that if it doesn't pay to work than whats the point. If I had the same job I had a year ago I would be in that situation and I wouldn't work either because all of my check would be going to daycare. And of course we would rather be with our kids than working to pay someone else too. But with my job now I would still be making more than enough. I think my husband has got comfortable with the money I'm making now. He still makes slighty more than me but we are pretty much the same income wise. I almost wish I didn't get this job now...:dohh:
> 
> I had a job opportunity fall on my lap about 8 months ago when we were just begining ttc. I didn't accept it really only for one reason - their benenfits (health insurance, etc.) wouldn't start until 3 months after my start date, and short term/long term disability wouldn't be in effect for 1 year. I didn't want to take any chances or wait to conceive so i passed. I could've been making more money now and probably would have really liked my job, which i think about time to time. Unfortunately i still hate my job and i don't make squat -- so it's a double wammy. I'm so happy for you that you are making more money, that is wonderful!! You shouldn't be ashame of that! Good for you for doing your best to provide for your family and I'm sure you will be able to balance work and home just fine. Thousands of mothers out there are happy to have both and if it works for you I'm sure you you will be happy too!!!Click to expand...

Thats what I keep telling myself that plenty of women out there do it! I guess only time will tell. 

I have def started to show. Whether its bloat or uterus just being expanded its definitely showing! Most of my pants don't fit anymore. And my friend who is 23 weeks thinks Im further along and so does my other friend just by how much i'm showing. It was concerning me at first how much I am showing already, when some women (on this site not this thread) keep saying you shouldn't be showing this early. But I just have to remember everyone is different and I think it just depends on the person if you start showing sooner than later. Some ppl gain most of their weight in first tri then not so much later on. Some women need the extra weight right away.


----------



## Sasha14

Elephant5740 said:


> Has anyone been showing already? I can't keep my stomach sucked in anymore...is this just me? Today i'm wearing my yoga pants to work because my other work pants are too tight around my waist.

Ive had ppl from work saying "Oh your showing already a little" but I know its just bloat lol. Somedays its hard to...ummmm....go. lol! So I look EXTRA bloated. I wish it was baby that was showing. I cant wait to feel those first kicks!  I wear scrubs at work most days so its makes it easier to deal with the bloat.

Ive been getting frequent headaches and increased heart rate at times. It makes me nuts. My blood pressure is good though so that makes me feel better.


----------



## Sasha14

Anyone esle feeling AF like cramps one day and then nothing the next?? Ive been feeling like this for weeks now. One day I feel super pregnant and the next I feel normal. My boobs and nips stay somewhat tender and sensitive but my uterus is so up and down!


----------



## YoungNImum

hey ladies havnt posted in a while as i normally just look on my phone but never post :/ for easier to reply on the pc.

i had a doctors appointment last Thursday everything went well and doctor also agreed my my due date to be 26 sept, got my flu jab and urine sample had to be sent to the lab due to protein in my urine, my first pregnancy i suffered badly with kidney infections as iv had kidney problems from the age of 4, so they just wont to monitor that again in this pregnancy. 

Just waiting on a letter from the maternity hospital with my scan date which will be roughly when im 12weeks, then 4weeks after the scan to go back to the doctors to see the mw to do some checks, then 20wk scan 28weeks back at doctors for the whopping cough vaccine and back to the hospital for my anti-D injection.

as for me the nausea and sickness has really taken over this week, finding sucking polo mints ease it abit but dread eating incase it comes straight back up :/ finding baby girls names difficult this timer round, hope everyone els is well? im sure if loads to catch up on x


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I also have just been following along on my phone for a while. My first ultrasound is on Monday and I'm so excited! I have been having on and off cramps and brown spotting as well as red spotting that only lasted an hour but was scary as hell. The nurse told me not to worry about it, it was most likely from sex. So naturally now I'm afraid to have sex again!

As for weight - I'm terrified to gain too much weight! I have lost 25lbs over the past two years and really don't want to take this pregnancy as an excuse to eat whatever I want. I've gained about five pounds so far but I think a majority of that has to do with constipation from prenatals lol. Also about an hour after I eat lunch and dinner I look so bloated - could probably pass for 5 months! So strange, but it comes and goes so quickly. 

Hope you ladies have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Anyone esle feeling AF like cramps one day and then nothing the next?? Ive been feeling like this for weeks now. One day I feel super pregnant and the next I feel normal. My boobs and nips stay somewhat tender and sensitive but my uterus is so up and down!

I haven't had AF type cramps for a few weeks now. But I've been getting headaches almost every night. Boobs are very tender. And always feel super preg due to the nausea. Has your nausea gone away already Sasha? If so i'm jealous :haha: 

As for spotting with sex, I did one time after sex. It was light pink and was gone the next day. Freaked me out a little but it hasn't happend again since. And we have had sex. I guess its just from the cervix being extra sensitive.


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Anyone esle feeling AF like cramps one day and then nothing the next?? Ive been feeling like this for weeks now. One day I feel super pregnant and the next I feel normal. My boobs and nips stay somewhat tender and sensitive but my uterus is so up and down!

I feel kind of similar....some days i feel super pregnant (i guess when i'm very bloated) and my bb's hurt very bad. Other days i feel great - like i'm not pregnant at all. I haven't had any feelings af cramps though....i have more constipation-like pains i guess i would call them.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone esle feeling AF like cramps one day and then nothing the next?? Ive been feeling like this for weeks now. One day I feel super pregnant and the next I feel normal. My boobs and nips stay somewhat tender and sensitive but my uterus is so up and down!
> 
> I haven't had AF type cramps for a few weeks now. But I've been getting headaches almost every night. Boobs are very tender. And always feel super preg due to the nausea. Has your nausea gone away already Sasha? If so i'm jealous :haha:
> 
> As for spotting with sex, I did one time after sex. It was light pink and was gone the next day. Freaked me out a little but it hasn't happend again since. And we have had sex. I guess its just from the cervix being extra sensitive.Click to expand...

My nausea has calmed down a lot as of lately. Hopefully it stays away! I have my next appt in a week but no scan. :-(


----------



## Sasha14

Elephant5740 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone esle feeling AF like cramps one day and then nothing the next?? Ive been feeling like this for weeks now. One day I feel super pregnant and the next I feel normal. My boobs and nips stay somewhat tender and sensitive but my uterus is so up and down!
> 
> I feel kind of similar....some days i feel super pregnant (i guess when i'm very bloated) and my bb's hurt very bad. Other days i feel great - like i'm not pregnant at all. I haven't had any feelings af cramps though....i have more constipation-like pains i guess i would call them.Click to expand...

Yeah I've had colon pain from some constipation. Some days I'm backed up and others I can't stop going lol! The cramps just give me an achy pelvis but nothing crazy.


----------



## Mimzy3

My next apt is Tues. also no scan. Is anyone else SUPER tired! I could sleep all day if I was able too.:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> My next apt is Tues. also no scan. Is anyone else SUPER tired! I could sleep all day if I was able too.:sleep::sleep::sleep:

Yes, very tired! It makes work practically impossible! I think that is also why I'm very easily irritated.


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone esle feeling AF like cramps one day and then nothing the next?? Ive been feeling like this for weeks now. One day I feel super pregnant and the next I feel normal. My boobs and nips stay somewhat tender and sensitive but my uterus is so up and down!
> 
> I feel kind of similar....some days i feel super pregnant (i guess when i'm very bloated) and my bb's hurt very bad. Other days i feel great - like i'm not pregnant at all. I haven't had any feelings af cramps though....i have more constipation-like pains i guess i would call them.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've had colon pain from some constipation. Some days I'm backed up and others I can't stop going lol! The cramps just give me an achy pelvis but nothing crazy.Click to expand...

I've had colon pain as well about 2 weeks ago and it hurt so bad. Couldn't sit or walk. i actually called my dr. but it was just before 5pm and i got her answering service and didn't think it was that big of a deal to call the emergency number. i never got that pain again but it was scary


----------



## Sasha14

Elephant5740 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> My next apt is Tues. also no scan. Is anyone else SUPER tired! I could sleep all day if I was able too.:sleep::sleep::sleep:
> 
> Yes, very tired! It makes work practically impossible! I think that is also why I'm very easily irritated.Click to expand...

Some days I'm more tired than others. In the middle of the day at work it can get rough. I have a very physically demanding job so I have a hard time some days.


----------



## 3athena3

Hello again! Just got caught back up on the thread. It's been a crazy couple weeks. Went for my 2nd appnt 2/14 and everything looks good. My dr has an awesome new gadget instead of the doppler they used to use he now has a handheld US device! It can't print pics and such but now we get to see the baby briefly at every appnt. I'm so excited about his new gadget and it's inly about the size of an Iphone. Can't wait to begin 2nd tri next tuesday!


----------



## Mimzy3

3athena3 said:


> Hello again! Just got caught back up on the thread. It's been a crazy couple weeks. Went for my 2nd appnt 2/14 and everything looks good. My dr has an awesome new gadget instead of the doppler they used to use he now has a handheld US device! It can't print pics and such but now we get to see the baby briefly at every appnt. I'm so excited about his new gadget and it's inly about the size of an Iphone. Can't wait to begin 2nd tri next tuesday!

Thats good news! I've heard of that new gadget as well. My friend's doc has it. I go for my next apt tues. I would be thrilled if my doc has that too. 

I've been so stuffed up the past week and it seems to only be getting worse. I've been hearing its normal to be stuffed up during preg. but this is getting annoying! Anyone else having this? Also I woke up in the middle of the night to use to the bathroom then I started to have some cramping. It went away and I never had any spotting or anything but it concerned me a bit. I haven't had this type of cramping for several weeks. :shrug:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> 3athena3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello again! Just got caught back up on the thread. It's been a crazy couple weeks. Went for my 2nd appnt 2/14 and everything looks good. My dr has an awesome new gadget instead of the doppler they used to use he now has a handheld US device! It can't print pics and such but now we get to see the baby briefly at every appnt. I'm so excited about his new gadget and it's inly about the size of an Iphone. Can't wait to begin 2nd tri next tuesday!
> 
> Thats good news! I've heard of that new gadget as well. My friend's doc has it. I go for my next apt tues. I would be thrilled if my doc has that too.
> 
> I've been so stuffed up the past week and it seems to only be getting worse. I've been hearing its normal to be stuffed up during preg. but this is getting annoying! Anyone else having this? Also I woke up in the middle of the night to use to the bathroom then I started to have some cramping. It went away and I never had any spotting or anything but it concerned me a bit. I haven't had this type of cramping for several weeks. :shrug:Click to expand...

Sometimes I get cramps right after I pee in the middle of the night.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I also get cramps sometimes when I pee in the night. But it's not like AF cramps. They are totally different I just don't know how to describe them?


----------



## 3athena3

Mimzy- I have been stuffed up too. For most people I think it's another one if those things that gets better in second tri, but with DS I was stuffy pretty much the whole 9 months. If nothing else it goes away after delivery:)


----------



## KrisCodd

Hey everyone! Been away for a while and just finished catching up on posts. I was in hospital on tuesday for severe cramps and passing tissue but they said baby and I are fine so far. Was refered to an early pregnancy specailist because of all the problems I have been having. The nauseau is just starting to ease up a bit and my bb's are super sore lol. Just started getting headaches lately but i hear that's normal. Cramping was soo bad yesterday that I could barley move :( been restless at night but probably because I nap all day. My DH is taking such good care of me but he feels bad because of all the oain and nothing can be done :( 

Hope you all have a great weekend :)


----------



## Elephant5740

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> I also get cramps sometimes when I pee in the night. But it's not like AF cramps. They are totally different I just don't know how to describe them?

Same here!


----------



## Elephant5740

Kris: hope your cramps subside soon and your lo stays strong!


----------



## Mimzy3

KrisCodd said:


> Hey everyone! Been away for a while and just finished catching up on posts. I was in hospital on tuesday for severe cramps and passing tissue but they said baby and I are fine so far. Was refered to an early pregnancy specailist because of all the problems I have been having. The nauseau is just starting to ease up a bit and my bb's are super sore lol. Just started getting headaches lately but i hear that's normal. Cramping was soo bad yesterday that I could barley move :( been restless at night but probably because I nap all day. My DH is taking such good care of me but he feels bad because of all the oain and nothing can be done :(
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend :)

Kris how far along are you? I was also in the ER last night. 

I had some bleeding after a BM, I was pushing a bit. Then when I wiped I noticed some blood. Immediately panicked and my DH took me to the ER. They did ultrasound and said the baby was good. Saw the baby moving around and a strong heartbeat of 174. She had no answers to why I started bleeding and told me I was on pelvic rest, bed rest till I could get in with my OB. I have an apt with my OB tomorrow afternoon. The nurse said its common with BM and after intercourse to have some bleeding. But to take it easy and if I had more cramping or bleeding to call. I also have had bad nausea, I threw up twice yesterday. 

I pray this is the last of bleeding for us both and our babies are safe and sound! :hugs:

God loves us from the moment of conception and loves our little babies already and has a great plan for them! <3


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy- I'm sorry to hear if your scare. I also read that some bleeding after a BM is normal from the blood vessels on the cervix rupturing when you push too hard. Awesome that the baby is moving and has a strong heart beat!  I can't wait to see my little nugget moving around in there. I hope you feel better soon and that your dr appt goes well. I also have my next appt this week.


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy: I'm so sorry to hear this as well but happy your lo is doing just fine!


----------



## KrisCodd

Went to the specialist yesterday and got an ultrasound done and the hemmerage is gone!!!! The baby's heartrate is good and strong. When we were looking the baby started dancing around the screen!! It made the doctor stop and laugh lol she called it a floor show Sooo relieved that everything looks ok and that I am measuring at 10wks today. The doctor said that the cramps are probably because of the fibromyalgia and me coming off of my pain meds... not much I can do for it but suffer through until my little miracle is here. Totally worth it :) 

Due date is Sept 25th


----------



## Mimzy3

Had my apt today. Doc didn't seem worried about the bleeding since it was just that one short time and never happen again. Said it can happen in first tri. I'm measuring 9 and half weeks. Its crazy how fast they grow! Off bed rest just on pelvic rest (no intercourse or heavy activity) for 2 weeks. He also gave me some meds for my nausea and told me I could take claritn for my congestion. I'm relieved everything seems fine! :) 

Sasha be sure to let us know how your apt goes!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Had my apt today. Doc didn't seem worried about the bleeding since it was just that one short time and never happen again. Said it can happen in first tri. I'm measuring 9 and half weeks. Its crazy how fast they grow! Off bed rest just on pelvic rest (no intercourse or heavy activity) for 2 weeks. He also gave me some meds for my nausea and told me I could take claritn for my congestion. I'm relieved everything seems fine! :)
> 
> Sasha be sure to let us know how your apt goes!

I will!!  hoping she does a Doppler so I can at least HEAR the baby if I cant see it. I get so nervous still that something can go wrong even though I have all of the symptoms strong still and no bleeding of any kind. Makes me nuts that im so neurotic! lol!!


----------



## Elephant5740

I'm going nuts too!!! I haven't had any cramps or bleeding but I'm so scared of a missed miscarriage. I've heard stories of women who go in for their 12 week us and find out the baby died and they had not one symptom of a miscarriage. I sound very paranoid but i can't help it. My next us is on the 7th (it was on the 14th but i changed it). I'm glad to hear someone else is just as worried. There's not an hour that goes by that it doesn't cross my mind!


----------



## Sasha14

Elephant5740 said:


> I'm going nuts too!!! I haven't had any cramps or bleeding but I'm so scared of a missed miscarriage. I've heard stories of women who go in for their 12 week us and find out the baby died and they had not one symptom of a miscarriage. I sound very paranoid but i can't help it. My next us is on the 7th (it was on the 14th but i changed it). I'm glad to hear someone else is just as worried. There's not an hour that goes by that it doesn't cross my mind!

I've also read about the missed miscarriages too and it scared the hell out of me! I had an appt today but no ultrasound. I have genetic testing and an ultra sound on Tuesday though. We don't have a history of any birth defects but my husband wants to do it just in case.


----------



## Elephant5740

I've also read about the missed miscarriages too and it scared the hell out of me! I had an appt today but no ultrasound. I have genetic testing and an ultra sound on Tuesday though. We don't have a history of any birth defects but my husband wants to do it just in case.[/QUOTE]


I was asked by my dr. if we were interested in having a genetic testing but my insurance doesn't cover it (does yours?) and we do not have a history of birth defects but if my husband wanted to do i would definitly because i'm partial. It's a good thing you are doing it just in case!! I'm so relieved you've read about the missed miscarriges too....makes me feel like im not the only one.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going nuts too!!! I haven't had any cramps or bleeding but I'm so scared of a missed miscarriage. I've heard stories of women who go in for their 12 week us and find out the baby died and they had not one symptom of a miscarriage. I sound very paranoid but i can't help it. My next us is on the 7th (it was on the 14th but i changed it). I'm glad to hear someone else is just as worried. There's not an hour that goes by that it doesn't cross my mind!
> 
> I've also read about the missed miscarriages too and it scared the hell out of me! I had an appt today but no ultrasound. I have genetic testing and an ultra sound on Tuesday though. We don't have a history of any birth defects but my husband wants to do it just in case.Click to expand...

We chose not to do the gentic testing. We are going to keep our baby regardless so theres no point for us. The doc said he's had lots of ppl get very worried about the results because its always a 1 and "something" chance and then the baby is perfectly healthy. He also said lots of ppl opt out of the gentic testing on their second just so they don't have to have the worry. Also I know how I worry and if they even told me there is a 1 and a "whatever the number would be" chance of the baby having "downs" per say I would just worry the whole time. But thats just our choice I know a lot of couples do have the testing done and are pleased with the results.


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy: Good point. I think I would just worry (even more!) as well.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going nuts too!!! I haven't had any cramps or bleeding but I'm so scared of a missed miscarriage. I've heard stories of women who go in for their 12 week us and find out the baby died and they had not one symptom of a miscarriage. I sound very paranoid but i can't help it. My next us is on the 7th (it was on the 14th but i changed it). I'm glad to hear someone else is just as worried. There's not an hour that goes by that it doesn't cross my mind!
> 
> I've also read about the missed miscarriages too and it scared the hell out of me! I had an appt today but no ultrasound. I have genetic testing and an ultra sound on Tuesday though. We don't have a history of any birth defects but my husband wants to do it just in case.Click to expand...
> 
> We chose not to do the gentic testing. We are going to keep our baby regardless so theres no point for us. The doc said he's had lots of ppl get very worried about the results because its always a 1 and "something" chance and then the baby is perfectly healthy. He also said lots of ppl opt out of the gentic testing on their second just so they don't have to have the worry. Also I know how I worry and if they even told me there is a 1 and a "whatever the number would be" chance of the baby having "downs" per say I would just worry the whole time. But thats just our choice I know a lot of couples do have the testing done and are pleased with the results.Click to expand...

We would def keep our baby too no matter the results. They do the ultrasound too to check for spinal cord abnormalities as well so that interests me. I can't wait to see the baby with features this time around.


----------



## nikkie122

Anyone have their symptoms easy up or gone completely?


----------



## Mimzy3

nikkie122 said:


> Anyone have their symptoms easy up or gone completely?

My nausea has gotten worse but the doc said MS peaks around week 10. My bbs aren't as sore though. Still sore just not as bad as they were. Still exhausted all the time. Which symptoms of yours have eased up or gone? Maybe you're just lucky and getting over the first tri symptoms sooner?


----------



## Elephant5740

nikkie122 said:


> Anyone have their symptoms easy up or gone completely?

YES!!!!! Nikkie- I'm so glad you mentioned this because I was actually ready to post that my symptoms have almost completely gone away! I have sore bb's at night but my energy is back and i'm not as bloated as i was before....has me thinking there's something wrong! But i read around 10 weeks your hormones even out and it's not unsual to have your symptoms go away but i can't help but worry. (shocking that i'm worried, isn't it? hahah!)


----------



## adopim

While I still fight nausea occasionally and my breasts are still sore and swollen (I think they are about half a cup size bigger already!). I started getting headaches but I feel as tho a bunch of my symptoms are starting to let up. I had my first prenatal yesterday. All looks well. Baby measured at 10+3 which is only 2 days ahead of my original dates. It bumped my due date a couple days earlier too (September 22). Baby did a lot of dancing for mommy and daddy too. HB was 168 which the tech said was good. 
The tech was able to get a 3D picture for me too:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/44AB2F25-4414-49E9-8C52-73B6500589A1-203-000000171A01E96D_zpse332d790.jpg


----------



## Elephant5740

adopim said:


> While I still fight nausea occasionally and my breasts are still sore and swollen (I think they are about half a cup size bigger already!). I started getting headaches but I feel as tho a bunch of my symptoms are starting to let up. I had my first prenatal yesterday. All looks well. Baby measured at 10+3 which is only 2 days ahead of my original dates. It bumped my due date a couple days earlier too (September 22). Baby did a lot of dancing for mommy and daddy too. HB was 168 which the tech said was good.
> The tech was able to get a 3D picture for me too:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/44AB2F25-4414-49E9-8C52-73B6500589A1-203-000000171A01E96D_zpse332d790.jpg

OH MY! What a great pic! I can't believe they were able to get a 3D this early!


----------



## adopim

Elephant5740 said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> While I still fight nausea occasionally and my breasts are still sore and swollen (I think they are about half a cup size bigger already!). I started getting headaches but I feel as tho a bunch of my symptoms are starting to let up. I had my first prenatal yesterday. All looks well. Baby measured at 10+3 which is only 2 days ahead of my original dates. It bumped my due date a couple days earlier too (September 22). Baby did a lot of dancing for mommy and daddy too. HB was 168 which the tech said was good.
> The tech was able to get a 3D picture for me too:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/44AB2F25-4414-49E9-8C52-73B6500589A1-203-000000171A01E96D_zpse332d790.jpg
> 
> OH MY! What a great pic! I can't believe they were able to get a 3D this early!Click to expand...

I know, I couldn't believe it either! I was very pleasantly surprised. Definitely made my day :)


----------



## Sasha14

adopim said:


> While I still fight nausea occasionally and my breasts are still sore and swollen (I think they are about half a cup size bigger already!). I started getting headaches but I feel as tho a bunch of my symptoms are starting to let up. I had my first prenatal yesterday. All looks well. Baby measured at 10+3 which is only 2 days ahead of my original dates. It bumped my due date a couple days earlier too (September 22). Baby did a lot of dancing for mommy and daddy too. HB was 168 which the tech said was good.
> The tech was able to get a 3D picture for me too:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/44AB2F25-4414-49E9-8C52-73B6500589A1-203-000000171A01E96D_zpse332d790.jpg

Awwww sooo cute! Looks like that little bean is snuggled in there nice and comfortably.


----------



## Mimzy3

Well hello ladies how was everyone's weekend? 

I've been feeling a little better symptom wise maybe my first tri symptoms are finally easing up![-o&lt; Yesterday had a bit of a sore stomach feeling but no nausea. Been having headaches at night and still congested though. Next doc apt is Monday and they should be able to hear heartbeat with the dobbler!


----------



## oedipamass

Anyone else still super tired all the time?


----------



## YoungNImum

yea this last week iv felt really sleepy come 7:00 o'clock i could happily go to bed but very often i do. also i have my first scan on thursday :) x


----------



## Elephant5740

Yes, i've been very tired. Took a nap yesterday around 3pm. I'm now at work and can easily fall asleep. Thinking of taking a nap in my car during my break!!


----------



## adopim

Tiredness is one of my biggest symptoms right now. I'm always exhausted no matter how much sleep I get. I wish I could just stay in bed all day long!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

My exhaustion and nausea seem to be subsiding thank goodness! Now I'm in that in between where I don't really feel pregnant and I'm just waiting form the bump to start showing. Can't wait to feel movements too, but I know that will be a while. I have to say I feel like time is going fast - doesn't feel like the TWW was all that long ago.


----------



## KrisCodd

Symptoms are finally starting to ease up... even though I got sick this am lol. Been crazy tired latetly find myself sleeping 10+ hrs a day. Have had a few headaches but nothing on a regular basis so far. Boobs are still quite sore but i personally can't tell if they have gotten any bigger or not. Going for my 12 wk scan in a week and can't wait!!! Had to go and see a specialist last week because of a hemmerage and sever pain but looks like the hemmerage is finally gone!! And the pain is most likely from the fibromyalgia as i am no longer taking any pain meds. Got to see the baby and it actually started dancing around during the scan :) made the doctor stop and laugh a little lol. Hope everyone has a good day

Sending Happy and Healthy thoughts to you all


----------



## nikkie122

Hello Ladies, Glad to hear everyone is doing good. I am feeling a little better as well. It is nice not to be nauseas all the time. And my boobs are less sore as well. Hopefully it is normal for symptoms to decrease around this time. I have an appointment next week. I am looking forward to it. I am almost 12 weeks!


----------



## Elephant5740

From what i read, symptoms decrease around 10-12 weeks. I hope this is true because i've been having less and less symptoms as well. I'm 11weeks today, and have an appt on Thursday. Good luck with all of your scans girls!


----------



## Sasha14

Hi ladies!! I've been exhausted too! Can fall asleep at like 8pm most nights. Lol! Had an US today and the doctor said everything looks "perfect". That was such a relief! Saw the little nugget rolling around and kicking it was so great.  

Nausea has subsided a lot here too thankfully. Just tired with some breast tenderness.


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Hi ladies!! I've been exhausted too! Can fall asleep at like 8pm most nights. Lol! Had an US today and the doctor said everything looks "perfect". That was such a relief! Saw the little nugget rolling around and kicking it was so great.
> 
> Nausea has subsided a lot here too thankfully. Just tired with some breast tenderness.

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Nola0841

Elephant5740 said:


> Yes, i've been very tired. Took a nap yesterday around 3pm. I'm now at work and can easily fall asleep. Thinking of taking a nap in my car during my break!!

I do the same thing :haha:


----------



## nikkie122

Sasha14 said:


> Hi ladies!! I've been exhausted too! Can fall asleep at like 8pm most nights. Lol! Had an US today and the doctor said everything looks "perfect". That was such a relief! Saw the little nugget rolling around and kicking it was so great.
> 
> Nausea has subsided a lot here too thankfully. Just tired with some breast tenderness.

Thats great news!


----------



## Elephant5740

OK, ladies, so i've got my appt tomorrow morning and i cannot wait but i've been sleepless the past couple of days worrying about it! I wake up around 2am, go to the bathroom and have the hardest time falling back asleep. My mind starts racing and then i start googling stupid questions about miscarriages on my phone. 2 hours later i'm wide awake and even more scared. I hate feeling this way and i wish i could enjoy this pregnancy because it's really been fairly easy, but i find it hard to. I know stress is bad for the baby but i cannot help it when i don't feel pregnant and all i can think about is a missed miscarriage? After tomorrow, if the scan goes well, I'm sure i will be less worried but until then i'm literally going nuts.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Elephant5740 said:


> OK, ladies, so i've got my appt tomorrow morning and i cannot wait but i've been sleepless the past couple of days worrying about it! I wake up around 2am, go to the bathroom and have the hardest time falling back asleep. My mind starts racing and then i start googling stupid questions about miscarriages on my phone. 2 hours later i'm wide awake and even more scared. I hate feeling this way and i wish i could enjoy this pregnancy because it's really been fairly easy, but i find it hard to. I know stress is bad for the baby but i cannot help it when i don't feel pregnant and all i can think about is a missed miscarriage? After tomorrow, if the scan goes well, I'm sure i will be less worried but until then i'm literally going nuts.


Hi Elephant....I have been almost symptomless throughout these past 12 weeks. I've had the occasional headache (which I have always suffered from anyway) and been a bit more tired than usual and by boobs hurt...but really not a lot to go by and they have all but gone now.

Anyway today I had a U/S and all was just fine....we are getting to that stage now where the worst of the symptoms are over and it's time to enjoy. I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow -hopefully when you see for yourself you will be able to relax a little. All I can say to ease your mind is the % of missed miscarriages is extremely low so really try and enjoy your evening and get some rest!


----------



## nikkie122

Elephant5740 said:


> OK, ladies, so i've got my appt tomorrow morning and i cannot wait but i've been sleepless the past couple of days worrying about it! I wake up around 2am, go to the bathroom and have the hardest time falling back asleep. My mind starts racing and then i start googling stupid questions about miscarriages on my phone. 2 hours later i'm wide awake and even more scared. I hate feeling this way and i wish i could enjoy this pregnancy because it's really been fairly easy, but i find it hard to. I know stress is bad for the baby but i cannot help it when i don't feel pregnant and all i can think about is a missed miscarriage? After tomorrow, if the scan goes well, I'm sure i will be less worried but until then i'm literally going nuts.

Try not to worry! Everything is fine. I do the same and google all kinds of crazy questions and scare myself as well.. Its so bad. Your baby is doing just fine! Relax


----------



## Elephant5740

Thank you so much Nikki!!


----------



## Mimzy3

I could be wrong as I try and not google miscarriages but wouldn't you know if you miscarried with bleeding, cramping, and such? I would really try and not worry about it. You really have no reason to worry from the sounds of it. And you haven't had a miscarriage is the past right? Tomorrow morning will be here soon enough and hopefully put your mind at ease and you can start enjoying this beautiful miracle!:flower:


----------



## Elephant5740

Thanks Mimzy! I haven't had a miscarriage but the kind of miscarriage I'm worried about is a missed miscarriage where you have no signs...I dnk why I'm so worried - maybe because it took us a while to conceive? You all are so supportive and i promise not to post any more worring thoughts. I will try to stay positive!


----------



## Sasha14

Elephant5740 said:


> OK, ladies, so i've got my appt tomorrow morning and i cannot wait but i've been sleepless the past couple of days worrying about it! I wake up around 2am, go to the bathroom and have the hardest time falling back asleep. My mind starts racing and then i start googling stupid questions about miscarriages on my phone. 2 hours later i'm wide awake and even more scared. I hate feeling this way and i wish i could enjoy this pregnancy because it's really been fairly easy, but i find it hard to. I know stress is bad for the baby but i cannot help it when i don't feel pregnant and all i can think about is a missed miscarriage? After tomorrow, if the scan goes well, I'm sure i will be less worried but until then i'm literally going nuts.

I was too so I know how you feel. When I had my scan done yesterday my husband was so excited and kept saying "Arent you sooo excited to see the baby? I cant wait" and all I could say was "What if somethings wrong and there IS no baby!!" I was so nervous I actually gave myself diarrhea all day before my appt. Im sure everything will be fine! Good luck!


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> OK, ladies, so i've got my appt tomorrow morning and i cannot wait but i've been sleepless the past couple of days worrying about it! I wake up around 2am, go to the bathroom and have the hardest time falling back asleep. My mind starts racing and then i start googling stupid questions about miscarriages on my phone. 2 hours later i'm wide awake and even more scared. I hate feeling this way and i wish i could enjoy this pregnancy because it's really been fairly easy, but i find it hard to. I know stress is bad for the baby but i cannot help it when i don't feel pregnant and all i can think about is a missed miscarriage? After tomorrow, if the scan goes well, I'm sure i will be less worried but until then i'm literally going nuts.
> 
> I was too so I know how you feel. When I had my scan done yesterday my husband was so excited and kept saying "Arent you sooo excited to see the baby? I cant wait" and all I could say was "What if somethings wrong and there IS no baby!!" I was so nervous I actually gave myself diarrhea all day before my appt. Im sure everything will be fine! Good luck!Click to expand...

This made me laugh---you could be my twin! Thanks for your encouragement!

So, just as all of you probably guessed, everything went fine this morning at my appt. I thought i was going to get another u/s but i guess because of insurance purposes they said I won't get another u/s until around 19-20 weeks but the dr. did use the doppler and we heard the heartbeat again! I wish i was able to see my baby again as well but i am very thankful to have heard the heartbeat - she said it was around 150-160bpm and guessed i was going to have a boy! She said it was not an educated guess, just a gut feeling. We'll see...... Thanks again, ladies, for all of your kind words during my worried moments!


----------



## nikkie122

Elephant5740 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> OK, ladies, so i've got my appt tomorrow morning and i cannot wait but i've been sleepless the past couple of days worrying about it! I wake up around 2am, go to the bathroom and have the hardest time falling back asleep. My mind starts racing and then i start googling stupid questions about miscarriages on my phone. 2 hours later i'm wide awake and even more scared. I hate feeling this way and i wish i could enjoy this pregnancy because it's really been fairly easy, but i find it hard to. I know stress is bad for the baby but i cannot help it when i don't feel pregnant and all i can think about is a missed miscarriage? After tomorrow, if the scan goes well, I'm sure i will be less worried but until then i'm literally going nuts.
> 
> I was too so I know how you feel. When I had my scan done yesterday my husband was so excited and kept saying "Arent you sooo excited to see the baby? I cant wait" and all I could say was "What if somethings wrong and there IS no baby!!" I was so nervous I actually gave myself diarrhea all day before my appt. Im sure everything will be fine! Good luck! Click to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh---you could be my twin! Thanks for your encouragement!
> 
> So, just as all of you probably guessed, everything went fine this morning at my appt. I thought i was going to get another u/s but i guess because of insurance purposes they said I won't get another u/s until around 19-20 weeks but the dr. did use the doppler and we heard the heartbeat again! I wish i was able to see my baby again as well but i am very thankful to have heard the heartbeat - she said it was around 150-160bpm and guessed i was going to have a boy! She said it was not an educated guess, just a gut feeling. We'll see...... Thanks again, ladies, for all of your kind words during my worried moments!Click to expand...

Great news!! So glad your appointment went well!!:happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> OK, ladies, so i've got my appt tomorrow morning and i cannot wait but i've been sleepless the past couple of days worrying about it! I wake up around 2am, go to the bathroom and have the hardest time falling back asleep. My mind starts racing and then i start googling stupid questions about miscarriages on my phone. 2 hours later i'm wide awake and even more scared. I hate feeling this way and i wish i could enjoy this pregnancy because it's really been fairly easy, but i find it hard to. I know stress is bad for the baby but i cannot help it when i don't feel pregnant and all i can think about is a missed miscarriage? After tomorrow, if the scan goes well, I'm sure i will be less worried but until then i'm literally going nuts.
> 
> I was too so I know how you feel. When I had my scan done yesterday my husband was so excited and kept saying "Arent you sooo excited to see the baby? I cant wait" and all I could say was "What if somethings wrong and there IS no baby!!" I was so nervous I actually gave myself diarrhea all day before my appt. Im sure everything will be fine! Good luck! Click to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh---you could be my twin! Thanks for your encouragement!
> 
> So, just as all of you probably guessed, everything went fine this morning at my appt. I thought i was going to get another u/s but i guess because of insurance purposes they said I won't get another u/s until around 19-20 weeks but the dr. did use the doppler and we heard the heartbeat again! I wish i was able to see my baby again as well but i am very thankful to have heard the heartbeat - she said it was around 150-160bpm and guessed i was going to have a boy! She said it was not an educated guess, just a gut feeling. We'll see...... Thanks again, ladies, for all of your kind words during my worried moments!Click to expand...

Great News! :happydance: Thats comforting to hear the heartbeat again :) I wonder why she guessed boy? mmmm ? I so want to know the sex of my baby already:wacko:!!! The heartbeat last time I heard it was 174. Hopefully I'll hear it again, with the doppler on Monday.


----------



## Elephant5740

Yes, i agree -- wanting to know if it's a boy or girl is killing me too! I'm sure you'll get to heartbeat on the doppler at your next appt. When is it?


----------



## Sasha14

Elephant5740 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> OK, ladies, so i've got my appt tomorrow morning and i cannot wait but i've been sleepless the past couple of days worrying about it! I wake up around 2am, go to the bathroom and have the hardest time falling back asleep. My mind starts racing and then i start googling stupid questions about miscarriages on my phone. 2 hours later i'm wide awake and even more scared. I hate feeling this way and i wish i could enjoy this pregnancy because it's really been fairly easy, but i find it hard to. I know stress is bad for the baby but i cannot help it when i don't feel pregnant and all i can think about is a missed miscarriage? After tomorrow, if the scan goes well, I'm sure i will be less worried but until then i'm literally going nuts.
> 
> I was too so I know how you feel. When I had my scan done yesterday my husband was so excited and kept saying "Arent you sooo excited to see the baby? I cant wait" and all I could say was "What if somethings wrong and there IS no baby!!" I was so nervous I actually gave myself diarrhea all day before my appt. Im sure everything will be fine! Good luck! Click to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh---you could be my twin! Thanks for your encouragement!
> 
> So, just as all of you probably guessed, everything went fine this morning at my appt. I thought i was going to get another u/s but i guess because of insurance purposes they said I won't get another u/s until around 19-20 weeks but the dr. did use the doppler and we heard the heartbeat again! I wish i was able to see my baby again as well but i am very thankful to have heard the heartbeat - she said it was around 150-160bpm and guessed i was going to have a boy! She said it was not an educated guess, just a gut feeling. We'll see...... Thanks again, ladies, for all of your kind words during my worried moments!Click to expand...

Im so happy everything went well! Hearing that little hearbeat makes it all better  When I had my ultra sound this week I heard the heartbeart, but she didnt tell me how many BPM it was and I forgot to ask :-( I want to start trying to guess the gender by heart rate! lol!


----------



## Mimzy3

Next apt is Monday! 

So has anyone else got people like coworkers,friends, family commenting on how they look? I've had a coworker tell me "you're big already". Who tells a women she is big and especially a pregnant women?! Then today "are you feeling okay the past couple days you've been very pale". They sure know how to make a girl feel good.. NOT! I just don't see why people would think those are okay things to say to someone.:shrug:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Next apt is Monday!
> 
> So has anyone else got people like coworkers,friends, family commenting on how they look? I've had a coworker tell me "you're big already". Who tells a women she is big and especially a pregnant women?! Then today "are you feeling okay the past couple days you've been very pale". They sure know how to make a girl feel good.. NOT! I just don't see why people would think those are okay things to say to someone.:shrug:

Haha!! Yes! I have gotten both of those comments this week. "Oh your showing already...look at that belly....you look pale and need to go lay down" lol! Oh well I guess we better get used to it.


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Next apt is Monday!
> 
> So has anyone else got people like coworkers,friends, family commenting on how they look? I've had a coworker tell me "you're big already". Who tells a women she is big and especially a pregnant women?! Then today "are you feeling okay the past couple days you've been very pale". They sure know how to make a girl feel good.. NOT! I just don't see why people would think those are okay things to say to someone.:shrug:

That's not anything a pregnant woman wants to hear! Lol! I've been getting the you're showing already comments from my sisters which doesn't bother me but if a co-worker or anyone else said something i would have been a bit offended but I really don't think people know they are being rude but rather think they sounding complimentary or concerned. Don't worry I'm sure you look great!!!


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha: I can't wait to see what we are all having and if bpm rally plays a factor! My sizer had a girl and I think she said her heartbeats were always in the high 160's. at your next appt ask them what your baby's bpm is and see if they can guess the sex!


----------



## gatorj

I swear people don't think before they speak..who says things like that to pregnant women? It is just rude!! As if you won't be gaining weight, or getting bigger, or feeling like crap on any given day!?!?! Sorry ladies! People are messed up!


----------



## rain31

my nausea nd fatigue have reduced a lot than earlier, I m 12 weeks 1 day , Tomorrow I have my nxt USG. Finger crossed . :)


----------



## Mimzy3

rain31 said:


> my nausea nd fatigue have reduced a lot than earlier, I m 12 weeks 1 day , Tomorrow I have my nxt USG. Finger crossed . :)

Thats great that you are feeling better! Good luck at your apt tomorrow!


----------



## Elephant5740

rain31 said:


> my nausea nd fatigue have reduced a lot than earlier, I m 12 weeks 1 day , Tomorrow I have my nxt USG. Finger crossed . :)

Good Luck tomorrow!! Lets us know how it goes. They say the 2nd tri is the best because you start to feel like yourself again so I'm glad to hear your nausea and fatigue have almost gone away!


----------



## Mimzy3

Had a doc. apt today and got to hear the heartbeat with the doppler it has slowed down to 150. I asked the doc if he thought boy or girl but he woudln't make a guess. He said the sex based on heart rate is only right 50% of the time.:haha: thought I'd give it a try. He also said once you hear the heart beat and everything the chance of a miscarriage is very low. Even said I could go ahead and tell ppl "put it on your facebook" he said lol if I felt comfortable. Feeling better to know everything is looking good! Don't go back for another 4 weeks.


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Had a doc. apt today and got to hear the heartbeat with the doppler it has slowed down to 150. I asked the doc if he thought boy or girl but he woudln't make a guess. He said the sex based on heart rate is only right 50% of the time.:haha: thought I'd give it a try. He also said once you hear the heart beat and everything the chance of a miscarriage is very low. Even said I could go ahead and tell ppl "put it on your facebook" he said lol if I felt comfortable. Feeling better to know everything is looking good! Don't go back for another 4 weeks.

YEY!!! Glad to hear!! I hate waiting every 4 weeks...wish we could go in every week to hear the hb!! So are you going to announce it on fb? I'm going to wait until i know if it's a boy or a girl.


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Had a doc. apt today and got to hear the heartbeat with the doppler it has slowed down to 150. I asked the doc if he thought boy or girl but he woudln't make a guess. He said the sex based on heart rate is only right 50% of the time.:haha: thought I'd give it a try. He also said once you hear the heart beat and everything the chance of a miscarriage is very low. Even said I could go ahead and tell ppl "put it on your facebook" he said lol if I felt comfortable. Feeling better to know everything is looking good! Don't go back for another 4 weeks.
> 
> YEY!!! Glad to hear!! I hate waiting every 4 weeks...wish we could go in every week to hear the hb!! So are you going to announce it on fb? I'm going to wait until i know if it's a boy or a girl.Click to expand...

I know I wish I could hear it every night! I'm going to wait to announce it on FB. I think it would be fun to wait till I know the sex too. I def have to wait till I tell some of my close friends first, they would be upset to find out via FB.


----------



## cammy

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on, having computer issues.

So happy I am in second trimester :D YAY!

We were supposed to have the NT scan on Thursday but they screwed up our appointment and now I am too far along for it. 

Next appointment is on monday, hopefully I can get a refferal to get into the midwife program.

Who still has the dreaded m/s? I have still been getting it everyday, but not as bad as I was, tahnkfully.


----------



## Elephant5740

cammy said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on, having computer issues.
> 
> So happy I am in second trimester :D YAY!
> 
> We were supposed to have the NT scan on Thursday but they screwed up our appointment and now I am too far along for it.
> 
> Next appointment is on monday, hopefully I can get a refferal to get into the midwife program.
> 
> Who still has the dreaded m/s? I have still been getting it everyday, but not as bad as I was, tahnkfully.

Whoo hoo! I'm so glad to be in the second trimester too (offically tomorrow i will be 12wks). GL at your appt on Monday and getting into a midwife program! Not too many americans have a midwife so i'm really not sure what getting into a program like that is all about. No m/s here but i wish i had some symptoms tho because the lack of them was driving me crazy!!


----------



## oedipamass

Doesn't the 2nd trimester start in week 13? I'm so confused. So ready to be out of the 1st trimester!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Had a doc. apt today and got to hear the heartbeat with the doppler it has slowed down to 150. I asked the doc if he thought boy or girl but he woudln't make a guess. He said the sex based on heart rate is only right 50% of the time.:haha: thought I'd give it a try. He also said once you hear the heart beat and everything the chance of a miscarriage is very low. Even said I could go ahead and tell ppl "put it on your facebook" he said lol if I felt comfortable. Feeling better to know everything is looking good! Don't go back for another 4 weeks.

Yay! Great news!  I've heard of women actually buying a Doppler for home do they are able to hear the HB whenever they want. I think that would drive me crazy though. I love hearing the little ones HB so much though. Can't wait for my anatomy scan at month 5 so I can finally know what sex the baby is. So exciting!


----------



## Sasha14

oedipamass said:


> Doesn't the 2nd trimester start in week 13? I'm so confused. So ready to be out of the 1st trimester!

Yes it does....I think lol! You've completed the first trimester at exactly 12 weeks and start the second trimester from 12wk 1 day and so on. I'm 12 weeks 3 days now and fertility friend says 2nd trimester under the pregnancy tracker.


----------



## nikkie122

Glad to hear you ladies are doing good! I gave an appointment tomorrow. They are doing the NT scan. Nervous and hoping everything is good with baby!


----------



## 3athena3

Glad everyone is doing well. Wish I could join the feeling better in 2nd tri club. I'm not as tired but tummy trouble is worse. Next appnt is this Thursday so fingers crossed. 

I have a question for everyone... The prenatal vitamins I've been taking give me terrible stomach cramps and the nurse at my Dr office hasn't been very helpful finding a new kind. What brand do you use? Any suggestions would be very helpful.


----------



## Mimzy3

Might be a silly question but what is a NT scan? I think second tri starts at 13 weeks but thats just what my doc said I've read diff things as well. 40/3 is 13.33 so I would say around 13 weeks. 

I was thinking of buying a doppler but I know if I couldn't find the HB for some reason I would go crazy, so I think I'll hold off. lol 

I still feel nauseous every now and then but haven't actually "got sick" in a while. Doc gave me some nausea medication that I take sometimes too though. 

As far as prenatal vitamins I just take the kind my doc prescribed sorry not much help. I assume you already know this but make sure you have some food in your tummy before you take them and I take mine with milk to help coat the stomach as well.


----------



## Sasha14

3athena3 said:


> Glad everyone is doing well. Wish I could join the feeling better in 2nd tri club. I'm not as tired but tummy trouble is worse. Next appnt is this Thursday so fingers crossed.
> 
> I have a question for everyone... The prenatal vitamins I've been taking give me terrible stomach cramps and the nurse at my Dr office hasn't been very helpful finding a new kind. What brand do you use? Any suggestions would be very helpful.

I take Nature Made prenatals. They're big red gel capsules. I get them at Walmart and target. They're easy to swallow and don't upset my belly. I take them with my dinner every night and that works well for me. Hope I've helped!


----------



## Elephant5740

Second tri does start at week 13, which means when you are over 12 weeks---you go into your 13th week get it, girls??? Sasha explained it best above.

Make sure whatever prenatal vitamin you are taking (or will be taking) has DHA in it. I take my vitamins in the evening and that helps me not have a upset stomach as i used to take them in the am on a empty belly. I receive mine free from my local super market and not sure what they are called but my Dr. prescribed them for me.


----------



## 3athena3

Thank you all for your replies! I take the prenatals after I eat a bowl of cereal before bed. The ones I take now are prescription but when i called the nurse said it's no different than the OTC ones which doesn't make any sense to me. I'll talk to the Dr more about it Thursday and see if he can explain. If they are the same what's the point in paying for an Rx instead?


----------



## Mimzy3

Anyone else feel hungry all the time! I can only tolerate small meals or snacks then 30 mins later I'm absolutely starving again. Like tummy grumbling hungry, not just in my head. I don't have cravings and nothing really sounds good. I just make myself eat something and try to keep it healthy. I'm not used to eating so much its quit annoying!!:dohh:


----------



## Mimzy3

nikkie122 said:


> Glad to hear you ladies are doing good! I gave an appointment tomorrow. They are doing the NT scan. Nervous and hoping everything is good with baby!

how did it go!?


----------



## Sasha14

3athena3 said:


> Thank you all for your replies! I take the prenatals after I eat a bowl of cereal before bed. The ones I take now are prescription but when i called the nurse said it's no different than the OTC ones which doesn't make any sense to me. I'll talk to the Dr more about it Thursday and see if he can explain. If they are the same what's the point in paying for an Rx instead?

Oh and another thing I should add about the prenatals that I take is that they do have DHA and its all in one capsule so you don't have to take 2 different vitamins. I love this Bc I absolutely despise swallowing pills so the fact that everything is in one makes my life easier lol!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Anyone else feel hungry all the time! I can only tolerate small meals or snacks then 30 mins later I'm absolutely starving again. Like tummy grumbling hungry, not just in my head. I don't have cravings and nothing really sounds good. I just make myself eat something and try to keep it healthy. I'm not used to eating so much its quit annoying!!:dohh:

Omg yes! I'm always STARVING! And its funny that you said it was "annoying" Bc I just said that to my husband the other day. To be that hungry all of the time IS really annoying. Especially when you don't want anything in the house at that time. Lol


----------



## cammy

oedipamass said:


> Doesn't the 2nd trimester start in week 13? I'm so confused. So ready to be out of the 1st trimester!

It's different everywhere. It still confuses me alot. I'm not even 100% sure what they class it here because everyone thinks something different. I go off as 12 + 1 is the start of 2nd trimester.


----------



## cammy

nikkie122 said:


> Glad to hear you ladies are doing good! I gave an appointment tomorrow. They are doing the NT scan. Nervous and hoping everything is good with baby!

Hope everything goes really well for you!


----------



## cammy

Mimzy3 said:


> Anyone else feel hungry all the time! I can only tolerate small meals or snacks then 30 mins later I'm absolutely starving again. Like tummy grumbling hungry, not just in my head. I don't have cravings and nothing really sounds good. I just make myself eat something and try to keep it healthy. I'm not used to eating so much its quit annoying!!:dohh:


yes in the last 2 days. Before then I had no appetite. But the last 2 days I have been soooooooooooo hungry, only my mind is too big for my stomach and I can only eat small meals at a time.


----------



## oedipamass

cammy said:


> It's different everywhere. It still confuses me alot. I'm not even 100% sure what they class it here because everyone thinks something different.

Exactly. thebump.com says the beginning of week 14. what to expect also says the beginning of week 14, as does Parenting magazine so I am going to assume I'm still in the 1st trimester until at least then. That would explain why I still feel crappy!

As for hunger, I'm either nauseous, have heartburn, or feeling ravenous. My stomach is in overdrive all the time.


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah every app I have gives different times for second trimester. Really is confusing. 

My scan went well and couldn't be more happy. Baby was moving and heart rate was great. So relieved! Thanks everyone!


----------



## oedipamass

congrats nikkie!


----------



## Mimzy3

nikkie122 said:


> Yeah every app I have gives different times for second trimester. Really is confusing.
> 
> My scan went well and couldn't be more happy. Baby was moving and heart rate was great. So relieved! Thanks everyone!

Great News! :happydance:


----------



## Elephant5740

nikkie122 said:


> Yeah every app I have gives different times for second trimester. Really is confusing.
> 
> My scan went well and couldn't be more happy. Baby was moving and heart rate was great. So relieved! Thanks everyone!

Glad to hear this!


----------



## 3athena3

Great news Nikkie!


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cammy

That's fantastic Nikkie. :)

I vaguely remember a lot of women talking about having a lot of dreams whilst pregnant my first time. Has anyone been getting this?

I have non-stop been waking up during the night from some of the most realistic and strange dreams I have ever had.

My son just started STTN, so I was really hoping I would be getting some great sleep, but then all these dreams started happening.


----------



## Elephant5740

cammy said:


> That's fantastic Nikkie. :)
> 
> I vaguely remember a lot of women talking about having a lot of dreams whilst pregnant my first time. Has anyone been getting this?
> 
> I have non-stop been waking up during the night from some of the most realistic and strange dreams I have ever had.
> 
> My son just started STTN, so I was really hoping I would be getting some great sleep, but then all these dreams started happening.

Cammy - i have weired dreams as well and wake up from them in the middle of the night but oddly enough, i never quite remember what they are about.


----------



## 3athena3

I've been having very vivid dreams also. Sometimes when I wake up it takes me a minute to remember if it actually happened or not they are so real. Except for the naughty one about george cloony, not real but nice just the same lol.


----------



## Loukachu

Hi ladies, sorry I have not been arou d for a while. Got very anxious and there were a lot of negative posts around not in this thread but on the first trimester forum and needed to take some time out for my own piece of mind. 

Had scan yesterday - dated at 13 weeks and one day yesterday so EDD now 18th September.
Baby healthy -heartbeat 161bpm
Somersaulting like a gymnast so was in scan for 30mins!
Low risk for downs.
Have announced now and feeling much more at ease...


----------



## cammy

3athena3 said:


> I've been having very vivid dreams also. Sometimes when I wake up it takes me a minute to remember if it actually happened or not they are so real. Except for the naughty one about george cloony, not real but nice just the same lol.

haha naughty george 



Elephant5740 said:


> Cammy - i have weired dreams as well and wake up from them in the middle of the night but oddly enough, i never quite remember what they are about.

yeah some of mine I don't remember, but I have been having several every night and they wake me up and some of them really wake me up feeling so emotional, whether I am angry, sad, lonely, scared, etc. I hope they settle down, or I will never get any sleep. Knowing my luck they will disappear when I start to get to the uncomfortable part in the pregnancy and so that will keep me up instead haha





I had a really long and stressful day today. The long story is in my journal if anyone is interested. It's actually pretty funny, got a lot of laughs at with OH's work mates and my sister's colleagues too. I on the other hand am just glad it is over.

To make it short, LO looked me and himself out on the upstairs veranda. We were there for 4 hours before we got down. I was in the baggiest pjs, no bra, messy hair, half naked baby because he had soiled himself and I had no nappies. Both red from exhaustion and the sun. Our rescue involved 4 policeman, 3 neighbors and a random builder from down the street. I even got peed on. It was quite and embarrassing and stressful situation. And to make it worse my partners boss had to come give me my house key so I could get inside my house :S

Oh and just in case any one was curious. Climbing down a ladder from an almost 3 story house whilst pregnant is very very very scary and yes, humiliating.


----------



## Dime Cuando

cammy said:


> 3athena3 said:
> 
> 
> I've been having very vivid dreams also. Sometimes when I wake up it takes me a minute to remember if it actually happened or not they are so real. Except for the naughty one about george cloony, not real but nice just the same lol.
> 
> haha naughty george
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Cammy - i have weired dreams as well and wake up from them in the middle of the night but oddly enough, i never quite remember what they are about.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah some of mine I don't remember, but I have been having several every night and they wake me up and some of them really wake me up feeling so emotional, whether I am angry, sad, lonely, scared, etc. I hope they settle down, or I will never get any sleep. Knowing my luck they will disappear when I start to get to the uncomfortable part in the pregnancy and so that will keep me up instead haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a really long and stressful day today. The long story is in my journal if anyone is interested. It's actually pretty funny, got a lot of laughs at with OH's work mates and my sister's colleagues too. I on the other hand am just glad it is over.
> 
> To make it short, LO looked me and himself out on the upstairs veranda. We were there for 4 hours before we got down. I was in the baggiest pjs, no bra, messy hair, half naked baby because he had soiled himself and I had no nappies. Both red from exhaustion and the sun. Our rescue involved 4 policeman, 3 neighbors and a random builder from down the street. I even got peed on. It was quite and embarrassing and stressful situation. And to make it worse my partners boss had to come give me my house key so I could get inside my house :S
> 
> Oh and just in case any one was curious. Climbing down a ladder from an almost 3 story house whilst pregnant is very very very scary and yes, humiliating.Click to expand...

OMG, what a day!!! Glad you are all ok....you'll see the funny side in a few days for sure.


----------



## Mimzy3

Loukachu said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have not been arou d for a while. Got very anxious and there were a lot of negative posts around not in this thread but on the first trimester forum and needed to take some time out for my own piece of mind.
> 
> Had scan yesterday - dated at 13 weeks and one day yesterday so EDD now 18th September.
> Baby healthy -heartbeat 161bpm
> Somersaulting like a gymnast so was in scan for 30mins!
> Low risk for downs.
> Have announced now and feeling much more at ease...

Hey was wondering how you've been! Great news on the scan!:happydance: Has your MS eased up? Are you starting to feel better in your second tri?


----------



## Mimzy3

cammy said:


> 3athena3 said:
> 
> 
> I've been having very vivid dreams also. Sometimes when I wake up it takes me a minute to remember if it actually happened or not they are so real. Except for the naughty one about george cloony, not real but nice just the same lol.
> 
> haha naughty george
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Cammy - i have weired dreams as well and wake up from them in the middle of the night but oddly enough, i never quite remember what they are about.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah some of mine I don't remember, but I have been having several every night and they wake me up and some of them really wake me up feeling so emotional, whether I am angry, sad, lonely, scared, etc. I hope they settle down, or I will never get any sleep. Knowing my luck they will disappear when I start to get to the uncomfortable part in the pregnancy and so that will keep me up instead haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a really long and stressful day today. The long story is in my journal if anyone is interested. It's actually pretty funny, got a lot of laughs at with OH's work mates and my sister's colleagues too. I on the other hand am just glad it is over.
> 
> To make it short, LO looked me and himself out on the upstairs veranda. We were there for 4 hours before we got down. I was in the baggiest pjs, no bra, messy hair, half naked baby because he had soiled himself and I had no nappies. Both red from exhaustion and the sun. Our rescue involved 4 policeman, 3 neighbors and a random builder from down the street. I even got peed on. It was quite and embarrassing and stressful situation. And to make it worse my partners boss had to come give me my house key so I could get inside my house :S
> 
> Oh and just in case any one was curious. Climbing down a ladder from an almost 3 story house whilst pregnant is very very very scary and yes, humiliating.Click to expand...

Sounds very stressful! Agree with Dime, in time you will find the humor in it all :hugs:


----------



## Elephant5740

Cammy: That's hilarious! Sounds like a scene straight out of a funny movie! I'm glad you can see the humor in it!


----------



## 3athena3

Welcome back Lou. Cammy gla you and your LO are safe and sound now. It will make a great story to tell the baby when he/ she is older, lol.


Had my appnt yesterday. Dr used the handheld US and tried to determine baby's gender. Only 70% accurate since I'm only a little over 15 weeks but he says it's a GIRL! Hope he's right my DH and family want a little girl very much. Can't wait for official conformation! Have a proper US 4/10 and it can't come soon enough :)


----------



## Loukachu

Mimzy3 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry I have not been arou d for a while. Got very anxious and there were a lot of negative posts around not in this thread but on the first trimester forum and needed to take some time out for my own piece of mind.
> 
> Had scan yesterday - dated at 13 weeks and one day yesterday so EDD now 18th September.
> Baby healthy -heartbeat 161bpm
> Somersaulting like a gymnast so was in scan for 30mins!
> Low risk for downs.
> Have announced now and feeling much more at ease...
> 
> Hey was wondering how you've been! Great news on the scan!:happydance: Has your MS eased up? Are you starting to feel better in your second tri?Click to expand...

Am getting there! 

Scan pic! 
https://i45.tinypic.com/4r9w29.jpg


----------



## Sasha14

Hi ladies! Glad all are doing well and dr appts are going well too! I have also been having vivid crazy dreams lately! Some are down right scary they are so vivid. 
Today I was nauseas most of the day which hasn't happened in awhile, but I feel better now that I've napped.  Anyone else's heart rates increasing lately? I know it's supposed to be normal but it scares me. I could feel my heart pumping hard in my chest today at work and took my pulse rate and it was 111 bpm at rest. I know it's not dehydration or anything Bc I drink a ton if water daily.


----------



## Sasha14

Loukachu said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry I have not been arou d for a while. Got very anxious and there were a lot of negative posts around not in this thread but on the first trimester forum and needed to take some time out for my own piece of mind.
> 
> Had scan yesterday - dated at 13 weeks and one day yesterday so EDD now 18th September.
> Baby healthy -heartbeat 161bpm
> Somersaulting like a gymnast so was in scan for 30mins!
> Low risk for downs.
> Have announced now and feeling much more at ease...
> 
> Hey was wondering how you've been! Great news on the scan!:happydance: Has your MS eased up? Are you starting to feel better in your second tri?Click to expand...
> 
> Am getting there!
> 
> Scan pic!
> https://i45.tinypic.com/4r9w29.jpgClick to expand...


Awwww! Is the baby sucking its thumb here??


----------



## Loukachu

It is both hands near face -looked like they were boxing!


----------



## adopim

It's entirely possible I could find out the gender on Wednesday. We have our NT scan and the tech is said to be extraordinary at what he does. He doesn't guess, he tells you only if baby cooperates and he can give you a definite answer (I've heard that he claims if he's wrong he'll pay college tuition for said child.... Haha!). We'll see what happens on Wednesday! I'm super excited to see baby again :)


----------



## Sasha14

adopim said:


> It's entirely possible I could find out the gender on Wednesday. We have our NT scan and the tech is said to be extraordinary at what he does. He doesn't guess, he tells you only if baby cooperates and he can give you a definite answer (I've heard that he claims if he's wrong he'll pay college tuition for said child.... Haha!). We'll see what happens on Wednesday! I'm super excited to see baby again :)

No way!!! How exciting! That would be great. I don't have another scan until the anatomy scan at month 5. I don't know if I can hold out that long!!! Lol good luck!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I'm just amazed that we have gotten to the point where people are finding out the gender! 

I had an ultrasound on Wednesday and the tech gave me nine printouts! One of them was 4d which was so neat! I won't find out gender until 20 weeks unless I want to pay for one at 16. I don't have a problem waiting though :) 
So for the past week when I first wake up in the morning I can feel where the baby is. It feels like a ball is under my stomach. I'm not showing yet so I'm excited every morning to feel that. Has anyone else had this? 
Hope you have a great St Paddys day!


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> I'm just amazed that we have gotten to the point where people are finding out the gender!
> 
> I had an ultrasound on Wednesday and the tech gave me nine printouts! One of them was 4d which was so neat! I won't find out gender until 20 weeks unless I want to pay for one at 16. I don't have a problem waiting though :)
> So for the past week when I first wake up in the morning I can feel where the baby is. It feels like a ball is under my stomach. I'm not showing yet so I'm excited every morning to feel that. Has anyone else had this?
> Hope you have a great St Paddys day!

I feel my uterus every day too! I think I can feel it...kind of firm and a couple inches above my pubic bone. I've only gained 2 lbs so far and eat like a horse most days so that concerns me a little. My doctor said she was concerned. I started out like 15 lbs over weight so maybe that's why. Has anyone else gained a substantial amount yet? Or not much at all??


----------



## Sasha14

Sasha14 said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just amazed that we have gotten to the point where people are finding out the gender!
> 
> I had an ultrasound on Wednesday and the tech gave me nine printouts! One of them was 4d which was so neat! I won't find out gender until 20 weeks unless I want to pay for one at 16. I don't have a problem waiting though :)
> So for the past week when I first wake up in the morning I can feel where the baby is. It feels like a ball is under my stomach. I'm not showing yet so I'm excited every morning to feel that. Has anyone else had this?
> Hope you have a great St Paddys day!
> 
> I feel my uterus every day too! I think I can feel it...kind of firm and a couple inches above my pubic bone. I've only gained 2 lbs so far and eat like a horse most days so that concerns me a little. My doctor said she was concerned. I started out like 15 lbs over weight so maybe that's why. Has anyone else gained a substantial amount yet? Or not much at all??Click to expand...

I meant my doctor ISN'T concerned. Ooops!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I've gained 4-6 pounds depending on the day. It fluctuates. I did go and buy maternity pants yesterday. I don't need them yet but my pants are fitting snug in the belly and I'm hoping :fingers crossed: that I pop sometime soon :)


----------



## adopim

Sasha14 said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just amazed that we have gotten to the point where people are finding out the gender!
> 
> I had an ultrasound on Wednesday and the tech gave me nine printouts! One of them was 4d which was so neat! I won't find out gender until 20 weeks unless I want to pay for one at 16. I don't have a problem waiting though :)
> So for the past week when I first wake up in the morning I can feel where the baby is. It feels like a ball is under my stomach. I'm not showing yet so I'm excited every morning to feel that. Has anyone else had this?
> Hope you have a great St Paddys day!
> 
> I feel my uterus every day too! I think I can feel it...kind of firm and a couple inches above my pubic bone. I've only gained 2 lbs so far and eat like a horse most days so that concerns me a little. My doctor said she was concerned. I started out like 15 lbs over weight so maybe that's why. Has anyone else gained a substantial amount yet? Or not much at all??Click to expand...

Well I had an appointment last week. At that appointment I had gained 3 pounds since my first appointment 3 weeks prior. I think I've already put on 10 pounds in the last 3 months. Probably due to the fact that my stomach has been picky so vegetables make me sick. Pretty much just junk is what I've been able to eat. Haha.


----------



## Sasha14

adopim said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just amazed that we have gotten to the point where people are finding out the gender!
> 
> I had an ultrasound on Wednesday and the tech gave me nine printouts! One of them was 4d which was so neat! I won't find out gender until 20 weeks unless I want to pay for one at 16. I don't have a problem waiting though :)
> So for the past week when I first wake up in the morning I can feel where the baby is. It feels like a ball is under my stomach. I'm not showing yet so I'm excited every morning to feel that. Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Hope you have a great St Paddys day!
> 
> I feel my uterus every day too! I think I can feel it...kind of firm and a couple inches above my pubic bone. I've only gained 2 lbs so far and eat like a horse most days so that concerns me a little. My doctor said she was concerned. I started out like 15 lbs over weight so maybe that's why. Has anyone else gained a substantial amount yet? Or not much at all??Click to expand...
> 
> Well I had an appointment last week. At that appointment I had gained 3 pounds since my first appointment 3 weeks prior. I think I've already put on 10 pounds in the last 3 months. Probably due to the fact that my stomach has been picky so vegetables make me sick. Pretty much just junk is what I've been able to eat. Haha.Click to expand...

Did you start out slim though? I don't eat healthy all of the time either though. I splurge on Wendy's and Taco Bell when I'm in the mood. I find starchy carbs comforting lol. Hope the baby is getting enough from me. :-(


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> I've gained 4-6 pounds depending on the day. It fluctuates. I did go and buy maternity pants yesterday. I don't need them yet but my pants are fitting snug in the belly and I'm hoping :fingers crossed: that I pop sometime soon :)

I got a pair too Bc I needed new work pants and didn't want to buy regular pants that I would grow out of in the next several weeks anyway. My pants are snug on my belly but the scale just isn't showing it :-/ I guess I'll begin to worry more when my doctor does.


----------



## cammy

I have been feeling my uterus every morning too. OH felt it and has been in the happiest mood since haha.
I think my bump is starting to show. But I had a bit of a belly before, so I think it's my growing uterus just pushing out my already belly.

I have actually lost a bit of weight so far, but it has been going up and down the last couple weeks since the nausea died down thankfully.

I was supposed to have a doctors appointment today but when when I rang up this morning to confirm the time, they told me my doctor wasn't in and my appointment had been cancelled. Needless to say I was frustrated. I mean my scan a couple weeks ago was lost and we missed the time frame and then this. Not only was this appointment cancelled but the only available appointment to see him was whilst we are away for Easter weekend and then I tried to make an appointment for early April, but apparently he is on leave all of April. 
So now I won't get in until I am 20 + weeks and I still haven't gotten my refferal for the midwife.

I am thinking we will have to go to another doctor, it is just annoying because he knows my whole medical history including all the complications with my first pregnancy.


----------



## adopim

Sasha14 said:


> Did you start out slim though? I don't eat healthy all of the time either though. I splurge on Wendy's and Taco Bell when I'm in the mood. I find starchy carbs comforting lol. Hope the baby is getting enough from me. :-(

Starchy carbs are almost all I can handle these days. 
I was slimmer back in October for my wedding. The last three years I have been dieting and trying to keep a slimmer figure. This was the first holiday season that I indulged in all the foods and treats I wanted since I let myself eat what I wanted back in 2008 right after I had my DD. Haha, so I've put on 22lbs just in the last 5 months :dohh: 10 of it since being pregnant, tho they will probably have my "start" weight be based on what I weighed at my first appointment. In that case I've only gained 3lbs. :rofl:


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just amazed that we have gotten to the point where people are finding out the gender!
> 
> I had an ultrasound on Wednesday and the tech gave me nine printouts! One of them was 4d which was so neat! I won't find out gender until 20 weeks unless I want to pay for one at 16. I don't have a problem waiting though :)
> So for the past week when I first wake up in the morning I can feel where the baby is. It feels like a ball is under my stomach. I'm not showing yet so I'm excited every morning to feel that. Has anyone else had this?
> Hope you have a great St Paddys day!
> 
> I feel my uterus every day too! I think I can feel it...kind of firm and a couple inches above my pubic bone. I've only gained 2 lbs so far and eat like a horse most days so that concerns me a little. My doctor said she was concerned. I started out like 15 lbs over weight so maybe that's why. Has anyone else gained a substantial amount yet? Or not much at all??Click to expand...


I've gained 15lbs already! I asked my doc if thats okay that I've gained so much already and he said yeah its great!...? I was a bit under weight to start with so maybe thats why he's not concerned. But I mostly eat pretty healthy. Oh and last night I got sick (vomit) again which I haven't done in a long time! And the past two days in the morning my stomach just feels sick and nothing sounds good to eat. Thought things should be starting to get better by now. :shrug: I've attached a pic as I am for sure showing already! I've read though that some women do pop out as early as 12 weeks some not till 16 weeks. 

How exciting about finding out the sex at your next apt. What is your guess?
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mimzy3

cammy said:


> I have been feeling my uterus every morning too. OH felt it and has been in the happiest mood since haha.
> I think my bump is starting to show. But I had a bit of a belly before, so I think it's my growing uterus just pushing out my already belly.
> 
> I have actually lost a bit of weight so far, but it has been going up and down the last couple weeks since the nausea died down thankfully.
> 
> I was supposed to have a doctors appointment today but when when I rang up this morning to confirm the time, they told me my doctor wasn't in and my appointment had been cancelled. Needless to say I was frustrated. I mean my scan a couple weeks ago was lost and we missed the time frame and then this. Not only was this appointment cancelled but the only available appointment to see him was whilst we are away for Easter weekend and then I tried to make an appointment for early April, but apparently he is on leave all of April.
> So now I won't get in until I am 20 + weeks and I still haven't gotten my refferal for the midwife.
> 
> I am thinking we will have to go to another doctor, it is just annoying because he knows my whole medical history including all the complications with my first pregnancy.

Im to scared to feel my uterus lol... 

That sounds frustrating about the doc. I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Sounds like you might need to switch although I do understand its hard to when they know all of your history. :hugs:


----------



## Elephant5740

3athena3 said:


> Welcome back Lou. Cammy gla you and your LO are safe and sound now. It will make a great story to tell the baby when he/ she is older, lol.
> 
> 
> Had my appnt yesterday. Dr used the handheld US and tried to determine baby's gender. Only 70% accurate since I'm only a little over 15 weeks but he says it's a GIRL! Hope he's right my DH and family want a little girl very much. Can't wait for official conformation! Have a proper US 4/10 and it can't come soon enough :)

I hope he's right too and that you get your little girl!!!


----------



## Elephant5740

adopim said:


> It's entirely possible I could find out the gender on Wednesday. We have our NT scan and the tech is said to be extraordinary at what he does. He doesn't guess, he tells you only if baby cooperates and he can give you a definite answer (I've heard that he claims if he's wrong he'll pay college tuition for said child.... Haha!). We'll see what happens on Wednesday! I'm super excited to see baby again :)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elephant5740

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> I've gained 4-6 pounds depending on the day. It fluctuates. I did go and buy maternity pants yesterday. I don't need them yet but my pants are fitting snug in the belly and I'm hoping :fingers crossed: that I pop sometime soon :)

I popped already and had to wear a belly band on Saturday. It's crazy because my friend who is 17 weeks hasn't popped at all. I think I'm too big already!!!


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy: My stomach is similar to yours-- i look pregnant already!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just amazed that we have gotten to the point where people are finding out the gender!
> 
> I had an ultrasound on Wednesday and the tech gave me nine printouts! One of them was 4d which was so neat! I won't find out gender until 20 weeks unless I want to pay for one at 16. I don't have a problem waiting though :)
> So for the past week when I first wake up in the morning I can feel where the baby is. It feels like a ball is under my stomach. I'm not showing yet so I'm excited every morning to feel that. Has anyone else had this?
> Hope you have a great St Paddys day!
> 
> I feel my uterus every day too! I think I can feel it...kind of firm and a couple inches above my pubic bone. I've only gained 2 lbs so far and eat like a horse most days so that concerns me a little. My doctor said she was concerned. I started out like 15 lbs over weight so maybe that's why. Has anyone else gained a substantial amount yet? Or not much at all??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've gained 15lbs already! I asked my doc if thats okay that I've gained so much already and he said yeah its great!...? I was a bit under weight to start with so maybe thats why he's not concerned. But I mostly eat pretty healthy. Oh and last night I got sick (vomit) again which I haven't done in a long time! And the past two days in the morning my stomach just feels sick and nothing sounds good to eat. Thought things should be starting to get better by now. :shrug: I've attached a pic as I am for sure showing already! I've read though that some women do pop out as early as 12 weeks some not till 16 weeks.
> 
> How exciting about finding out the sex at your next apt. What is your guess?Click to expand...

Omg wow! You really are showing a lot! I'm jealous!!


----------



## cammy

Mimzy3 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> I have been feeling my uterus every morning too. OH felt it and has been in the happiest mood since haha.
> I think my bump is starting to show. But I had a bit of a belly before, so I think it's my growing uterus just pushing out my already belly.
> 
> I have actually lost a bit of weight so far, but it has been going up and down the last couple weeks since the nausea died down thankfully.
> 
> I was supposed to have a doctors appointment today but when when I rang up this morning to confirm the time, they told me my doctor wasn't in and my appointment had been cancelled. Needless to say I was frustrated. I mean my scan a couple weeks ago was lost and we missed the time frame and then this. Not only was this appointment cancelled but the only available appointment to see him was whilst we are away for Easter weekend and then I tried to make an appointment for early April, but apparently he is on leave all of April.
> So now I won't get in until I am 20 + weeks and I still haven't gotten my refferal for the midwife.
> 
> I am thinking we will have to go to another doctor, it is just annoying because he knows my whole medical history including all the complications with my first pregnancy.
> 
> Im to scared to feel my uterus lol...
> 
> That sounds frustrating about the doc. I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Sounds like you might need to switch although I do understand its hard to when they know all of your history. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :D

I was scared with my first to try to feel it but this time around I'm definitely am not as worried about everything.

I think I definitely will look into a different doctor. I'm going to ring up this morning and see if I can get an afternoon appointment with him between now and the 28th, otherwise I'll just go to another doctor there, get a refferal for the midwife, my next scan and get a copy of my medical care there and just go from there. I mean once I have my midwife I'll be going to the antenatal clinic in the hospital. It's just been frustrating getting all of this stuff from my GP. He kept telling me to wait until after my scan and now I can't get in to see him.


----------



## Sasha14

Soooo had to go to the dentist today Bc I had a molar break. :-(. He is saying possible root canal and I'm freaking out! He wants clearance from my OB before doing anything. This is such horrible timing!


----------



## 3athena3

Sasha14 said:


> Soooo had to go to the dentist today Bc I had a molar break. :-(. He is saying possible root canal and I'm freaking out! He wants clearance from my OB before doing anything. This is such horrible timing!

Sorry to hear about your tooth. Hope you feel better soon! I had a dental emergency when I was pg with DS. Everything turned out fine and didn't have any effect on LO. The local anesthetic is safe and just used Tylenol after the procedure.


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Soooo had to go to the dentist today Bc I had a molar break. :-(. He is saying possible root canal and I'm freaking out! He wants clearance from my OB before doing anything. This is such horrible timing!

Boooo, that's no fun. I'm sure everything will be just fine though!


----------



## Elephant5740

adopim: all i want to eat is starchy carbs too! My body doesn't want anything healthy! It's weird because i normally do eat pretty healthy. I still very much love to eat fruit - i'm eating cantalope, apples, starwberries, grapes...and drinking V8. But i hardly crave veggies anymore and when i'm really hungry all i want are fries or pasta or a big juicy hamburger!


----------



## Elephant5740

Ok, so did any of you get your lo tested for down syndrome? I was going to get tested only if my insurance covered it. Yesterday my carrier said this genetic testing was covered so i scheduled an appt for tomorrow (which i was really excited because i would get an ultrasound!) but now today they said they wont cover it since I'm not considered high risk (ie, doesn't run in my family, i'm not over 35, etc.). I contacted the lady in my office that handles the insurance claims and she is getting back to me. I would keep the baby either way (of course), but i really wanted to see my baby and was looking forward to this appt tomorrow. It doesn't look in my favor and I'll probably end up having the cancel the appt. I have a dr. appt in 2 weeks and I'll hear the hearbeat again but the next ultrasound for me will be at the end of April (to find out the sex). I don't know if i can wait that long!


----------



## nikkie122

Elephant5740 said:


> Ok, so did any of you get your lo tested for down syndrome? I was going to get tested only if my insurance covered it. Yesterday my carrier said this genetic testing was covered so i scheduled an appt for tomorrow (which i was really excited because i would get an ultrasound!) but now today they said they wont cover it since I'm not considered high risk (ie, doesn't run in my family, i'm not over 35, etc.). I contacted the lady in my office that handles the insurance claims and she is getting back to me. I would keep the baby either way (of course), but i really wanted to see my baby and was looking forward to this appt tomorrow. It doesn't look in my favor and I'll probably end up having the cancel the appt. I have a dr. appt in 2 weeks and I'll hear the hearbeat again but the next ultrasound for me will be at the end of April (to find out the sex). I don't know if i can wait that long!

Hey, yeah I ended up having the test done for down syndrome. I was lucky and my insurance covers it so we decided it was worth knowing. The scan and measurements came back perfect and they will let me know about the blood results if anything is wrong. But I am not to worried. I think we are okay. Its nice to know that baby is most likely healthy. I really only wanted to do the test so I could get an ultrasound done as well.. Its so fun to see the baby! We get to go back April 9th to find out the gender. We are excited! :happydance:


----------



## Elephant5740

nikkie122 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so did any of you get your lo tested for down syndrome? I was going to get tested only if my insurance covered it. Yesterday my carrier said this genetic testing was covered so i scheduled an appt for tomorrow (which i was really excited because i would get an ultrasound!) but now today they said they wont cover it since I'm not considered high risk (ie, doesn't run in my family, i'm not over 35, etc.). I contacted the lady in my office that handles the insurance claims and she is getting back to me. I would keep the baby either way (of course), but i really wanted to see my baby and was looking forward to this appt tomorrow. It doesn't look in my favor and I'll probably end up having the cancel the appt. I have a dr. appt in 2 weeks and I'll hear the hearbeat again but the next ultrasound for me will be at the end of April (to find out the sex). I don't know if i can wait that long!
> 
> Hey, yeah I ended up having the test done for down syndrome. I was lucky and my insurance covers it so we decided it was worth knowing. The scan and measurements came back perfect and they will let me know about the blood results if anything is wrong. But I am not to worried. I think we are okay. Its nice to know that baby is most likely healthy. I really only wanted to do the test so I could get an ultrasound done as well.. Its so fun to see the baby! We get to go back April 9th to find out the gender. We are excited! :happydance:Click to expand...

That is awesome you got to do this Nikki! I'm so happy to hear your results came back perfert! April 9th you'll find out the gender?? OMG! That is only 3 weeks away! 

I really hope my insurance reconsiders because the language is actually very vague on what they cover. I'm still waiting on the lady in my office to call me back.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha I think you should be okay since you're in your second tri but of course see what your doc says. 

I didn't do the testing but I do wish I could have another US my next apt is April 9th as well but they won't let me find out the sex till i'm 20 weeks. Seems like forever!


----------



## Mimzy3

I&#8217;m curious to how many of us will guess our baby&#8217;s gender. They say that&#8217;s actually more accurate than a lot of those old wives tales. See if our &#8220;mother&#8217;s intuition&#8221; is correct. My Chinese gender chart says boy but I don&#8217;t know something inside me is saying it&#8217;s a girl. I still have a long time to wait till I find out!


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks, I am glad it went well too. I was really nervous about it but am feeling better now that the scan showed everything was good.

Im am so excited. I cant wait to find out. Thats a bummer that you have to wait till 20 weeks Mimzy! Hopefully the time goes fast for you. I am not sure what I "think" I am having. I keep going back and forth.. Guess it still seems so unreal that this is happening.


----------



## Elephant5740

I'm curious to know how many of us will guess our babys gender as well!!! Chinese calendar says boy for me and i think it will be a boy but girls run in my family so everyone is guessing girl!


----------



## cammy

Sasha14 said:


> Soooo had to go to the dentist today Bc I had a molar break. :-(. He is saying possible root canal and I'm freaking out! He wants clearance from my OB before doing anything. This is such horrible timing!

oh no! ouch! :S 

That is really bad timing, I'm so sorry. I wonder what type of numbing meds they can give you.


----------



## Sasha14

Thanks for the kind words ladies! I'm going to call my OB office tomorrow to ask. 

I had the generic testing too...everything turned out just fine. Luckily my insurance covered it. We would keep the baby regardless of the results we just wanted to be able to mentally prepare for anything that may arise. 

Chinese calendar says girl for me! I had a feeling I would have a girl even before I got pregnant but everyone at work keeps saying its going to be a boy, and now my thoughts are leaning more towards that. I can't wait to find out for sure!!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Mimzy3 said:


> Im curious to how many of us will guess our babys gender. They say thats actually more accurate than a lot of those old wives tales. See if our mothers intuition is correct. My Chinese gender chart says boy but I dont know something inside me is saying its a girl. I still have a long time to wait till I find out!

I have been thinking girl all along. I can only think of girls names and when I'm at the store I'm only drawn to girls clothes lol. I have been trying to picture a little baby boy now and then just so that I won't feel any type of disappointment if I'm wrong about it being a girl. My family is split between what they think I'm having.
Mimzy I also have a way to go until I find out the gender. My.appointment on the 10th could be a gender scan if I wanted to pay extra for it. Otherwise I will be waiting until the 20 week Mark. It's going so fast already and while I'm curious to find out I don't want it to go any faster.


----------



## Dime Cuando

I said 'boy' the minute I was pregnant and the Chinese gender chart agrees with me but everyone else is sure I'm having a girl. I don't mind either way - we have chosen a name for both. I won't find out until the 20 week scan which is scehduled in May. I am looking forwards to being able to call the baby by a name.....!


----------



## Elephant5740

Dime Cuando said:


> I said 'boy' the minute I was pregnant and the Chinese gender chart agrees with me but everyone else is sure I'm having a girl. I don't mind either way - we have chosen a name for both. I won't find out until the 20 week scan which is scehduled in May. I am looking forwards to being able to call the baby by a name.....!

Yes, i am very much looking forward to calling my baby a name or at least a "she" or a "he". I just can't stand calling my baby "it" all the time!


----------



## Mimzy3

I know I can't wait to call the baby by name! Prob is though my husband and I can not find a girl name that we both like. I just know its going to take forever for us to agree on one:haha: If the baby is a boy he will take my husband's name because he is a third and wants to keep the tradition alive. So thats easy... What are some names you ladies have thought of?


----------



## Loukachu

We have a boy's and girl's name. Keeping them secret though. Made sure we agreed early on have first and middle names for both.


----------



## 3athena3

We have first names picked out for both and a middle name if th baby is a girl. Can't help get excited seeing all the cute things for little girls!


----------



## Elephant5740

We already have a girls name picked - Josephine - after my grandmother but we cannot agree on a boys name. Since we are both Italian, we really want an Italian name but so far we cannot pick one that we both like. 

Mimzy - I really like keeping namesake traditions alive! Glad to hear that if you have a son you'll be naming him after your husband.


----------



## Elephant5740

Loukachu said:


> We have a boy's and girl's name. Keeping them secret though. Made sure we agreed early on have first and middle names for both.

Wow! First and middle names picked for both already...So jealous!!


----------



## Sasha14

We have a girls name picked out: Julianna. But we're between a few different boys names. We were think either Connor, Jackson or Alexander. Hoping the Chinese calendar is right about a girl so the naming is simple lol!


----------



## 3athena3

Elephant5740 said:


> We already have a girls name picked - Josephine - after my grandmother but we cannot agree on a boys name. Since we are both Italian, we really want an Italian name but so far we cannot pick one that we both like.
> 
> Mimzy - I really like keeping namesake traditions alive! Glad to hear that if you have a son you'll be naming him after your husband.

My husband is Italian and wanted names that reflected that too. DS is named Octavian and if this baby is a boy he will be Angelo. My family is British so I get to pick girls names in that arena.


----------



## cammy

oh wow, names already. We definitely don't have any picked. Although Cameron has been throwing around the name Mia a lot. Not sure how much I like it. We also both liked Melissa, but I can't use it because it was one of his ex girlfriends names and I know It's been like 6 years since her, but it would still be weird.


----------



## adopim

We found out yesterday we are having a girl :) (I couldn't believe how early we were able to find out! Just amazes me the technology we have!)
Her name is Ellyson (middle name Lana) :D


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> We have a girls name picked out: Julianna. But we're between a few different boys names. We were think either Connor, Jackson or Alexander. Hoping the Chinese calendar is right about a girl so the naming is simple lol!

Julianna is beautiful!


----------



## Elephant5740

3athena3 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> We already have a girls name picked - Josephine - after my grandmother but we cannot agree on a boys name. Since we are both Italian, we really want an Italian name but so far we cannot pick one that we both like.
> 
> Mimzy - I really like keeping namesake traditions alive! Glad to hear that if you have a son you'll be naming him after your husband.
> 
> My husband is Italian and wanted names that reflected that too. DS is named Octavian and if this baby is a boy he will be Angelo. My family is British so I get to pick girls names in that arena.Click to expand...

Angelo is a very strong name - love that!


----------



## Elephant5740

cammy said:


> oh wow, names already. We definitely don't have any picked. Although Cameron has been throwing around the name Mia a lot. Not sure how much I like it. We also both liked Melissa, but I can't use it because it was one of his ex girlfriends names and I know It's been like 6 years since her, but it would still be weird.

My co-worker has a little girl named Mia - i really like it


----------



## Elephant5740

adopim said:


> We found out yesterday we are having a girl :) (I couldn't believe how early we were able to find out! Just amazes me the technology we have!)
> Her name is Ellyson (middle name Lana) :D

Would you pronounce that like Allison???


----------



## adopim

Elephant5740 said:


> Would you pronounce that like Allison???

Similar, but not the "Al" sound in the beginning, it'll be pronounced with the "El". I (and most people I know) will be calling her Elly.


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> We already have a girls name picked - Josephine - after my grandmother but we cannot agree on a boys name. Since we are both Italian, we really want an Italian name but so far we cannot pick one that we both like.
> 
> Mimzy - I really like keeping namesake traditions alive! Glad to hear that if you have a son you'll be naming him after your husband.

Josephine is very pretty you could call her JoJo how cute! My husband's great grandmother is named Misty so we thought of that for a girls name. 

Sasha great names too! My friend is preg. also and is naming her little boy Jackson its a very popular name right now.


----------



## Mimzy3

cammy said:


> oh wow, names already. We definitely don't have any picked. Although Cameron has been throwing around the name Mia a lot. Not sure how much I like it. We also both liked Melissa, but I can't use it because it was one of his ex girlfriends names and I know It's been like 6 years since her, but it would still be weird.

Totally understand :haha: even though its been along time that would still be werid.


----------



## Elephant5740

adopim said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Would you pronounce that like Allison???
> 
> Similar, but not the "Al" sound in the beginning, it'll be pronounced with the "El". I (and most people I know) will be calling her Elly.Click to expand...

Got it - what a pretty name! The nickname is adorable!


----------



## Mimzy3

adopim said:


> We found out yesterday we are having a girl :) (I couldn't believe how early we were able to find out! Just amazes me the technology we have!)
> Her name is Ellyson (middle name Lana) :D

WOW can't believe you found out already! What was is Ellyson's heartrate I know my doc told me it doesn't matter but I'm still curious lol. Did you have a feeling it was going to be a girl? Oh and I love nicknames! Elly is cute!


----------



## Dime Cuando

My friend has just told me she's naming her son Oliver so that's my one and only boys name gone....back to the drawing board. Since nobody likes my girls name I think we are safe with that one (Violet).


----------



## adopim

Elephant5740 said:


> Got it - what a pretty name! The nickname is adorable!




Mimzy3 said:


> WOW can't believe you found out already! What was is Ellyson's heartrate I know my doc told me it doesn't matter but I'm still curious lol. Did you have a feeling it was going to be a girl? Oh and I love nicknames! Elly is cute!

I absolutely love the nickname Elly too. But I didn't just want to name her Elly. I have grown up with the nickname as a real full name so I wanted her to have a full name (might sound weird, but it's just my personal opinion, lol). I was thinking about options and this one popped into my head and never left. DH also likes it so there we go :)

The first u/s I had, her HR was 168. The last 2 times her heart rate has been checked its been in the mid-150s. 
I thought for sure I was having a boy based on a gut feeling I had weeks ago. Turns out my gut feeling was wrong! Haha!


----------



## Sasha14

adopim said:


> We found out yesterday we are having a girl :) (I couldn't believe how early we were able to find out! Just amazes me the technology we have!)
> Her name is Ellyson (middle name Lana) :D

Omg!! How awesome! Congrats


----------



## 3athena3

Adopim- congrats on your baby girl!

If we're having a girl her name will be Lily Marie :) my DH keeps calling her Lily Dew though, lol.


----------



## cammy

adopim said:


> We found out yesterday we are having a girl :) (I couldn't believe how early we were able to find out! Just amazes me the technology we have!)
> Her name is Ellyson (middle name Lana) :D


Wow that is so early. Pretty amazing. 

Congrats on joining :pink: team!


----------



## adopim

It was quite early. She was measuring at 13+4 yesterday (tho my due date is still September 22). 
My nurse and my OB both said that this sonographer could tell us the gender. I asked both of them "Isn't that too early to tell?" They both responded "Not for this sonographer!"
I had planned on taking what he said with a grain of salt, since it was early. However, he was more than confident of his answer. He didn't say "It looks like a girl" or "I think it's a girl". He said "You are having a girl". When I asked him how he could tell he pointed to the screen and said "If she were a boy, the penis would be right there." So I walked out of there in full confidence that I'm having a girl. 
Would I be disappointed if at my 20 week scan it turns out to be a boy? Absolutely not. But I fully believe that won't happen, I fully believe we are cooking a baby girl :D


----------



## cammy

wow well he must be super super good at his job. Congrats again on your little ink: bundle of joy :D


How is everyone doing?? 

My nausea seems to have died down a bit more, but I still have a really srtong sense of smell which makes me feel sick towards a lot of things. Along with that I have constipation (sorry if TMI), I think I have roughly put on about a kilo in the last week or so (which I'm not too fussed about because so far I had just lost weight), my skin s packing a beating and I've been getting some horrid migraines and stretching pains. On top of that my belly has been super sensitive, has anyone else gotten this?


----------



## adopim

I still can't stomach most vegetables still. I keep trying and keep feeling like crap every time. I've put on some weight because all I can eat is junk. 
I also have been having terrible stretching pains. Every time I stretch out or stand up it feels like I'm going to pull a muscle. 
I have only had one migraine strength headache, but I have frequent headaches. 
My back and face seem to be breaking out something awful lately too.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I've been eating for the most part pretty healthy. I lost 25 lbs over the past two years and don't want to give myself an excuse to gain it all back and then some. I've found that healthy food doesn't really appeal to me either but once I start eating it I'm fine and enjoy it. I purposely won't buy junk food because I know I'll eat it. However if someone brings junk into work all bets are off ;)


----------



## adopim

Lol, I'm just the opposite. I think the vegetables sounds good and then a start eating them and my stomach does flips and I feel nauseated enough to run to the bathroom. I've been managing fruit very well tho so that is what I eat for snacks :)


----------



## cammy

I love my veggies but they make me feel so nauseous now. Same with my salads, especially cucumber.


----------



## Mimzy3

HI ladies hope everyone had a good weekend. 

I've been breaking out on my face pretty bad too. Growing pains and still have the MS but not as bad as it was. I'm still tired often...I slept pretty much all day on Sunday. Thought we were supposed to be getting our energy back?:shrug: I'm VERY picky with food ever since becoming preg. and I'm normally not a picky eater at all. I'm looking forward to having my appetite back. Not that my waist line needs it :haha: I've already gained weight. 

Has anyone felt the baby move yet?


----------



## Elephant5740

I've been breaking out as well. My dermatologist prescribed me some topical medication to put in my face every evening. I've been using it for about 3 weeks now and it works Ok, but not as good as my other medication which i can't use since im pregnant. I'm tired as well - especially around 5pm - I just want to go to sleep!
I haven't felt the baby move, have you?!


----------



## Sasha14

Hi ladies hope everyone had a good weekend.  I am also having some stretching pains. I laughed yesterday and it really hurt my lower belly :-( I'm no longer nauseous and my appetite is ravenous! I've only gained 2 lbs so far though still. I eat a lot of big salads and also indulge in the occasional fast food  I sometimes think I feel the baby moving a little, usually after I eat. Just little occasional flutters a few inches below my belly button. Have my next Doppler on Friday and can't wait to hear the babies heart beat!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone had a good weekend.  I am also having some stretching pains. I laughed yesterday and it really hurt my lower belly :-( I'm no longer nauseous and my appetite is ravenous! I've only gained 2 lbs so far though still. I eat a lot of big salads and also indulge in the occasional fast food  I sometimes think I feel the baby moving a little, usually after I eat. Just little occasional flutters a few inches below my belly button. Have my next Doppler on Friday and can't wait to hear the babies heart beat!

You are doing extremely well....I was weighed on Friday and I've gained approx. 5kilos which is around 11lbs!!! I asked the midwife if that was too much but she didn't seem to think so.


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> I've been breaking out as well. My dermatologist prescribed me some topical medication to put in my face every evening. I've been using it for about 3 weeks now and it works Ok, but not as good as my other medication which i can't use since im pregnant. I'm tired as well - especially around 5pm - I just want to go to sleep!
> I haven't felt the baby move, have you?!

Just a couple times at night when I'm laying down. I didnt' have gas so I know it wasn' that :haha: I thought it was too soon but I've read that some ppl feel baby move as soon as 13 weeks. And most common time is between 9pm-1am which is always when I feel it. I'm pretty sure I'm more like 14 weeks but I just have my tracker at what the doc has me as.


----------



## cammy

No, I haven't felt bub yet. I thought I was feeling fluttering a couple weeks back but I've had nothing since then so I think it was all in my head.

I have my doctors appointment this afternoon. Hopefully I can get all the bits and piece sorted out and the dump my doctor haha.


----------



## Elephant5740

cammy said:


> No, I haven't felt bub yet. I thought I was feeling fluttering a couple weeks back but I've had nothing since then so I think it was all in my head.
> 
> I have my doctors appointment this afternoon. Hopefully I can get all the bits and piece sorted out and the dump my doctor haha.

I hope so too, Cammy  Good luck!


----------



## cammy

So my appointment went horribly yesterday and I felt really crappy about it all last night and today so far. They didn't seem happy and it was just a normal GP appointment to get my refferal for antenatal care. We got in and my doctor took my blood pressure and I noticed that whilst he was talking to OH about work he took it several times which made me a little anxious and then he said he wanted me to come out the back and so I did and I sat in a little room for 20 minutes waiting. Then a nurse came in and took my bp another few times, checked my weight (3 kilos in 2 weeks :'( ]then asked me to do a urine, then checked my bsl, then felt my tummy and then listened to bub's heart beat. None of this is what they are supposed to do. My bsl level was 8.2 or 8.4, with only eating half a carrot within the last hour :( My bp had gone down heaps but was still 130/86. And she started asking me if I had been having head aches or dizziness. And when she was checking my urine test she asked if I was having any stinging down below and of course I haven't, but I'm guessing that means my protein levels are high. None of these are very good signs :(
I finally got to see my doc half hour later and he checked my bump. The gave me a refferal but only so I had the phone number for the high risk clinic and got the receptionist to fax it off as urgent :(
Feeling pretty crappy right now. I new my chances of getting GD and PE in this pregnancy where higher, PE being a 50/50 chance, but I didn't think I would have to worry about it this early :(

On a good note, hearing bubs heart beat has put my mind at ease from being worried and not feeling too pregnant anymore and today, boy can I feel the hard bump forming under my already belly. Must be that 3 kilos haha :(

She said she couldn't pick up the best reading but that bub's HB was between 150-160bpm. Is tht good, she didn't say?


----------



## adopim

cammy said:


> So my appointment went horribly yesterday and I felt really crappy about it all last night and today so far. They didn't seem happy and it was just a normal GP appointment to get my refferal for antenatal care. We got in and my doctor took my blood pressure and I noticed that whilst he was talking to OH about work he took it several times which made me a little anxious and then he said he wanted me to come out the back and so I did and I sat in a little room for 20 minutes waiting. Then a nurse came in and took my bp another few times, checked my weight (3 kilos in 2 weeks :'( ]then asked me to do a urine, then checked my bsl, then felt my tummy and then listened to bub's heart beat. None of this is what they are supposed to do. My bsl level was 8.2 or 8.4, with only eating half a carrot within the last hour :( My bp had gone down heaps but was still 130/86. And she started asking me if I had been having head aches or dizziness. And when she was checking my urine test she asked if I was having any stinging down below and of course I haven't, but I'm guessing that means my protein levels are high. None of these are very good signs :(
> I finally got to see my doc half hour later and he checked my bump. The gave me a refferal but only so I had the phone number for the high risk clinic and got the receptionist to fax it off as urgent :(
> Feeling pretty crappy right now. I new my chances of getting GD and PE in this pregnancy where higher, PE being a 50/50 chance, but I didn't think I would have to worry about it this early :(
> 
> On a good note, hearing bubs heart beat has put my mind at ease from being worried and not feeling too pregnant anymore and today, boy can I feel the hard bump forming under my already belly. Must be that 3 kilos haha :(
> 
> She said she couldn't pick up the best reading but that bub's HB was between 150-160bpm. Is tht good, she didn't say?

I'm sorry your appt went so badly :( 
150-160 is good. The last two times my baby's heart rate has been in the 150s and everyone told me that it was perfect.


----------



## Sasha14

cammy said:


> So my appointment went horribly yesterday and I felt really crappy about it all last night and today so far. They didn't seem happy and it was just a normal GP appointment to get my refferal for antenatal care. We got in and my doctor took my blood pressure and I noticed that whilst he was talking to OH about work he took it several times which made me a little anxious and then he said he wanted me to come out the back and so I did and I sat in a little room for 20 minutes waiting. Then a nurse came in and took my bp another few times, checked my weight (3 kilos in 2 weeks :'( ]then asked me to do a urine, then checked my bsl, then felt my tummy and then listened to bub's heart beat. None of this is what they are supposed to do. My bsl level was 8.2 or 8.4, with only eating half a carrot within the last hour :( My bp had gone down heaps but was still 130/86. And she started asking me if I had been having head aches or dizziness. And when she was checking my urine test she asked if I was having any stinging down below and of course I haven't, but I'm guessing that means my protein levels are high. None of these are very good signs :(
> I finally got to see my doc half hour later and he checked my bump. The gave me a refferal but only so I had the phone number for the high risk clinic and got the receptionist to fax it off as urgent :(
> Feeling pretty crappy right now. I new my chances of getting GD and PE in this pregnancy where higher, PE being a 50/50 chance, but I didn't think I would have to worry about it this early :(
> 
> On a good note, hearing bubs heart beat has put my mind at ease from being worried and not feeling too pregnant anymore and today, boy can I feel the hard bump forming under my already belly. Must be that 3 kilos haha :(
> 
> She said she couldn't pick up the best reading but that bub's HB was between 150-160bpm. Is tht good, she didn't say?

I'm sorry the appt was so stressful! :-( that heart rate is great! No worries!


----------



## cammy

thanks ladies :D Hearing the heart beat definitely has made me less worried. My last scan was at 7 weeks and our 12 week scan got screwed up so I am glad I at least know now that bub is still moving around in there. Hear so many horror stories of women not knowing the baby has stopped growing or has no HB until there gender or 20 week scan.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hey Cammy, sorry to hear you had a stressful time but it's good that the doctor is so thorough. Heartbeat sounds great so I wouldn't worry too much.

I've been put through extra tests myself (blood tests for the liver came back really high) but then they dropped down so the midwife said it was due to the early stages of pregnancy. It did worry me at first but I am pleased it was spotted and looked into and not dismissed.


----------



## Mimzy3

cammy said:


> So my appointment went horribly yesterday and I felt really crappy about it all last night and today so far. They didn't seem happy and it was just a normal GP appointment to get my refferal for antenatal care. We got in and my doctor took my blood pressure and I noticed that whilst he was talking to OH about work he took it several times which made me a little anxious and then he said he wanted me to come out the back and so I did and I sat in a little room for 20 minutes waiting. Then a nurse came in and took my bp another few times, checked my weight (3 kilos in 2 weeks :'( ]then asked me to do a urine, then checked my bsl, then felt my tummy and then listened to bub's heart beat. None of this is what they are supposed to do. My bsl level was 8.2 or 8.4, with only eating half a carrot within the last hour :( My bp had gone down heaps but was still 130/86. And she started asking me if I had been having head aches or dizziness. And when she was checking my urine test she asked if I was having any stinging down below and of course I haven't, but I'm guessing that means my protein levels are high. None of these are very good signs :(
> I finally got to see my doc half hour later and he checked my bump. The gave me a refferal but only so I had the phone number for the high risk clinic and got the receptionist to fax it off as urgent :(
> Feeling pretty crappy right now. I new my chances of getting GD and PE in this pregnancy where higher, PE being a 50/50 chance, but I didn't think I would have to worry about it this early :(
> 
> On a good note, hearing bubs heart beat has put my mind at ease from being worried and not feeling too pregnant anymore and today, boy can I feel the hard bump forming under my already belly. Must be that 3 kilos haha :(
> 
> She said she couldn't pick up the best reading but that bub's HB was between 150-160bpm. Is tht good, she didn't say?

What is GD and PE? Sorry your apt was so stressfull, sounds confusing as well! Like all the girls said 150 is good thats what mine was a few weeks ago. My next apt is next week I can't wait to hear the HB again!


----------



## Elephant5740

Cammy - so sorry to hear about your appt yesterday but glad you got to hear the hb! I loved hearing my baby's hb! At my 12 wk appt. dr. said hb was 150-160 as well and she said that was perfect.

Mimzy- I've got an appt next week too (Tues) and can't wait either!


----------



## cammy

Dime Cuando said:


> Hey Cammy, sorry to hear you had a stressful time but it's good that the doctor is so thorough. Heartbeat sounds great so I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> I've been put through extra tests myself (blood tests for the liver came back really high) but then they dropped down so the midwife said it was due to the early stages of pregnancy. It did worry me at first but I am pleased it was spotted and looked into and not dismissed.

Thanks and great to hear you situation all worked out. I think it is great and makes you feel good about you care when they take the time to look at everything. I'm still feeling quite rubbish about my care, hopefully it picks up soon.


----------



## cammy

Mimzy3 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> So my appointment went horribly yesterday and I felt really crappy about it all last night and today so far. They didn't seem happy and it was just a normal GP appointment to get my refferal for antenatal care. We got in and my doctor took my blood pressure and I noticed that whilst he was talking to OH about work he took it several times which made me a little anxious and then he said he wanted me to come out the back and so I did and I sat in a little room for 20 minutes waiting. Then a nurse came in and took my bp another few times, checked my weight (3 kilos in 2 weeks :'( ]then asked me to do a urine, then checked my bsl, then felt my tummy and then listened to bub's heart beat. None of this is what they are supposed to do. My bsl level was 8.2 or 8.4, with only eating half a carrot within the last hour :( My bp had gone down heaps but was still 130/86. And she started asking me if I had been having head aches or dizziness. And when she was checking my urine test she asked if I was having any stinging down below and of course I haven't, but I'm guessing that means my protein levels are high. None of these are very good signs :(
> I finally got to see my doc half hour later and he checked my bump. The gave me a refferal but only so I had the phone number for the high risk clinic and got the receptionist to fax it off as urgent :(
> Feeling pretty crappy right now. I new my chances of getting GD and PE in this pregnancy where higher, PE being a 50/50 chance, but I didn't think I would have to worry about it this early :(
> 
> On a good note, hearing bubs heart beat has put my mind at ease from being worried and not feeling too pregnant anymore and today, boy can I feel the hard bump forming under my already belly. Must be that 3 kilos haha :(
> 
> She said she couldn't pick up the best reading but that bub's HB was between 150-160bpm. Is tht good, she didn't say?
> 
> What is GD and PE? Sorry your apt was so stressfull, sounds confusing as well! Like all the girls said 150 is good thats what mine was a few weeks ago. My next apt is next week I can't wait to hear the HB again!Click to expand...


GD is gestational diabetes, a form of diabetes a lot of women get in pregnancy when they can't produce enough insulin to counteract the hormonal effects pregnancy has on the body. It generally disappears 6 weeks after birth.

PE is pre-eclampsia, a nasty thing that causes a lot of different things like high blood pressure, high protein in your urine, dizziness, swelling ,blurred vision etc etc. It can be very dangerous for mum and bub. We almost lost Alexander because of it.

Hearing the HB is such an amazing thing and really does relax you a lot :D I wish I had a good doppler and I could listen to it every day haha


----------



## cammy

Elephant5740 said:


> Cammy - so sorry to hear about your appt yesterday but glad you got to hear the hb! I loved hearing my baby's hb! At my 12 wk appt. dr. said hb was 150-160 as well and she said that was perfect.
> 
> Mimzy- I've got an appt next week too (Tues) and can't wait either!

Thanks!

Good luck on Tuesday. So exciting, everyone is starting to find out the gender :D


----------



## Mimzy3

I got my dates wrong my next apt isn't till April 9th :( I'm really anxious for it I want to hear the HB and know everything is okay still. I'm starting to feel less preg. and haven't been gaining any more weight and my bump hasn't been getting bigger so that worries me. But I know it might just be because I popped so much right away but still....

UPDATE: talked to my doc and told them my concerns, now have an apt on Monday at noon!


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy: I totaly understand what you are feeling! I think about the exact same things every day. Like for example today i had some cramping around my belly button and a little to the left - i was terrified i was having a miscarriage or something else was wrong with the baby. My sister assured me it was growing pains and not to worry. About 5 min later the pain went away but i was so scared. Sometimes in the mornings I look in the mirror and think my belly went down and think my baby stopped growing. Such silly thoughts, i know! The baby should be fine - Mimzy  it's all in our crazy heads!


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> Mimzy: I totaly understand what you are feeling! I think about the exact same things every day. Like for example today i had some cramping around my belly button and a little to the left - i was terrified i was having a miscarriage or something else was wrong with the baby. My sister assured me it was growing pains and not to worry. About 5 min later the pain went away but i was so scared. Sometimes in the mornings I look in the mirror and think my belly went down and think my baby stopped growing. Such silly thoughts, i know! The baby should be fine - Mimzy  it's all in our crazy heads!

Oh I've had those pains too! I read they are just growing pains. I agree in the morning I feel like my bump has gotten smaller and I fear that the baby has stopped growing too!!! I know its crazy but I don't think we can help it :shrug: The last apt the doc said everything was fine and chances of miscarriage or anything going wrong is very slim now so I just keep trying to tell myself that. 

We have all heard the HB on dobbler now so we will all be fine! :) but I think its normal for us to still be concerned about our little baby!


----------



## Sasha14

Elephant5740 said:


> Mimzy: I totaly understand what you are feeling! I think about the exact same things every day. Like for example today i had some cramping around my belly button and a little to the left - i was terrified i was having a miscarriage or something else was wrong with the baby. My sister assured me it was growing pains and not to worry. About 5 min later the pain went away but i was so scared. Sometimes in the mornings I look in the mirror and think my belly went down and think my baby stopped growing. Such silly thoughts, i know! The baby should be fine - Mimzy  it's all in our crazy heads!

Yeah def nothing to worry about with cramping and pulling...my doctor said its my round ligament causing the cramp. It occurs mostly on the right but can sometimes on the left too. I hadn't appt today and heard the heart beat. I also felt less pregnant and low and behold everything was perfect! Don't worry! Good luck!


----------



## JustWant1

Hey ladies! I haven't been on here in quite awhile! Hope everyone is doing great. I am very anxious about the next appt because this is the first time I took progesterone to help maintain the pregnancy. Everything has been perfect so far but I quit taking the progesterone last week... Also, I feel less and less pregnant everyday! Even though I know that nothing has happened that should make me feel this way. It's so hard to explain to DH, I am so worried all the time and I know that isn't good for baby! 

Does anyone have a home fetal doppler? What are the risks that everyone knows about?

How do I add a ticker? I guess since I am in the second trimester I should add one too!

Also, we just told family last week and they were sooooo excited which does make me so much more excited! 

Thanks for your advice ladies :)


----------



## Sasha14

JustWant1 said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been on here in quite awhile! Hope everyone is doing great. I am very anxious about the next appt because this is the first time I took progesterone to help maintain the pregnancy. Everything has been perfect so far but I quit taking the progesterone last week... Also, I feel less and less pregnant everyday! Even though I know that nothing has happened that should make me feel this way. It's so hard to explain to DH, I am so worried all the time and I know that isn't good for baby!
> 
> Does anyone have a home fetal doppler? What are the risks that everyone knows about?
> 
> How do I add a ticker? I guess since I am in the second trimester I should add one too!
> 
> Also, we just told family last week and they were sooooo excited which does make me so much more excited!
> 
> Thanks for your advice ladies :)

Hi! I'm sorry your so nervous. But I've heard that once the placenta takes over at 12 weeks that progesterone isn't as important. Don't know how true that is but I remember reading it somewhere. I am looking into an at home Doppler today. I don't think there are any risks associated with that. Not positive though. I'm glad you told your family....I loved telling mine. So exciting! Good luck with everything Hun!


----------



## nikkie122

I have a home Doppler. I did a lot of research before getting it and didn't find any risks associated with it. I try not to use it daily though just in case. I love having it though because I worry a lot and it helps to hear baby's heartbeat


----------



## Mimzy3

nikkie122 said:


> I have a home Doppler. I did a lot of research before getting it and didn't find any risks associated with it. I try not to use it daily though just in case. I love having it though because I worry a lot and it helps to hear baby's heartbeat

Where did you get your doppler? I'm thinking of getting one too!


----------



## nikkie122

Mimzy3 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> I have a home Doppler. I did a lot of research before getting it and didn't find any risks associated with it. I try not to use it daily though just in case. I love having it though because I worry a lot and it helps to hear baby's heartbeat
> 
> Where did you get your doppler? I'm thinking of getting one too!Click to expand...

I got my doppler off ebay for a pretty good price. They all seem to run about $50 to $60. Just check the brand because some are better then others.


----------



## Elephant5740

JustWant1 said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been on here in quite awhile! Hope everyone is doing great. I am very anxious about the next appt because this is the first time I took progesterone to help maintain the pregnancy. Everything has been perfect so far but I quit taking the progesterone last week... Also, I feel less and less pregnant everyday! Even though I know that nothing has happened that should make me feel this way. It's so hard to explain to DH, I am so worried all the time and I know that isn't good for baby!
> 
> Does anyone have a home fetal doppler? What are the risks that everyone knows about?
> 
> How do I add a ticker? I guess since I am in the second trimester I should add one too!
> 
> Also, we just told family last week and they were sooooo excited which does make me so much more excited!
> 
> Thanks for your advice ladies :)

I'm glad you told family last week - that's exciting!! I know how you feel about being worried all the time, that's how i felt too! It is hard to explain to Dh because whenever i did he would tell me I'm sure everything is fine and not to stress and worry so much, but that's not a good enough anwswer . Glad you are back on here!


----------



## Mimzy3

Just had my doc apt and everything is perfect! Heard HB he said its around 140, this is the slowest its been. If the gender HB myth has any truth to it maybe it is a boy and my "intuition" is wrong.:haha: He showed me how to feel where my uterus is cause I was confused at what I was feeling for. 

Nikki what brand of a doppler did you buy? 

Oh also he said that I must have a good imagination because even though I'm thin he thinks the baby is too little to be feeling it now. But I a coworker that said she felt the baby at 13 weeks so who knows. :shrug:


----------



## nikkie122

Glad your appointment went great!!! I bought a sonaline B. That seems to be the best one for your money. And you can hear the hb early!


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Just had my doc apt and everything is perfect! Heard HB he said its around 140, this is the slowest its been. If the gender HB myth has any truth to it maybe it is a boy and my "intuition" is wrong.:haha: He showed me how to feel where my uterus is cause I was confused at what I was feeling for.
> 
> Nikki what brand of a doppler did you buy?
> 
> Oh also he said that I must have a good imagination because even though I'm thin he thinks the baby is too little to be feeling it now. But I a coworker that said she felt the baby at 13 weeks so who knows. :shrug:

Great question! I'm going to ask my doctor how to feel my uterus too and my appt tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## Elephant5740

Had my 15 week appt today! Heartrate was 140 - sounded amazing as always. I scheduled my anatomy u/s for April 29th. Can't wait to find out the sex! I forgot to ask the question about where to find my uterus! Ugh!

Anyone else getting major headaches? My dr. said this is normal and told me to keep taking Tylenol. She also said drinking a little bit of caffiene won't hurt.


----------



## Sasha14

So happy all of your appts are going well ladies! I can't wait to start sharing gender!  I find out on the 25th. I can't believe we are a at this point so far! It went so fast! 

Looks like I need to have a Root Canal for sure and need to schedule it ASAP. Going to the dentist Friday for some xrays. I'm freaking out about dental work. I'm such a baby and am afraid of the novicaine shots. Anyone have any words of comfort? Lol!


----------



## oedipamass

Elephant5740 said:


> Anyone else getting major headaches? My dr. said this is normal and told me to keep taking Tylenol. She also said drinking a little bit of caffiene won't hurt.

I've always gotten migraines from neck pain and tension. Now that I'm pregnant, they are worse and more frequent.


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats on all the great news at drs appointments. Can't wait for my gender scan next Wednesday!


----------



## JustWant1

Elephant5740 said:


> Had my 15 week appt today! Heartrate was 140 - sounded amazing as always. I scheduled my anatomy u/s for April 29th. Can't wait to find out the sex! I forgot to ask the question about where to find my uterus! Ugh!
> 
> Anyone else getting major headaches? My dr. said this is normal and told me to keep taking Tylenol. She also said drinking a little bit of caffiene won't hurt.

That is so exciting! I had another appt today too! Heard the HB and everything is strong and perfect - 150 BPM! I feel soooo relieved! :happydance:

As far as the headaches go, I talked to my doc about this today bc I have been getting some bad ones... Aside from tylenol and drinking plenty of water, there isn't much else to do about it...

So exciting you got your anatomy scan scheduled! We don't have another ultrasound until the 20 week scan (which is actually at almost 21 weeks) so we won't be finding out until then May 16 (which seems so far away)! But I am pretty sure it is a little boy in there :winkwink:

So happy that everyone's appointments are going well!!!


----------



## JustWant1

Oh and how do I add a ticker? I want a cute little one in my signature :happydance:


----------



## Dime Cuando

I'm another headache sufferer....they really get me down! Monday it was so bad again I had to stay in my room in the dark. My m/w has told me just to take paracetamol...it really doesn't do much. As it wears off, I can still feel the headache is there.

And after 16 weeks of an easy pregnancy....this week I have been waking up with nausea! It's not 'terrible' but I thought I was out of the 'danger zone' and had been fortunante. So much for the 2nd tri glow.....


----------



## Mimzy3

I've been getting headaches every now and then too at night time. I normally just try and go to bed. 

Sasha never had a root canal before but I'm sure you'll be fine! Good Luck!:hugs:

My next apt is April 30th then I can schedule my gender scan. Seems like to far away i'm so anxious to find out! My Chiro said she thinks its a girl because of my pelvis and she hasn't been wrong yet. My gut tells me its a girl too. But all my family and some coworkers are saying Boy. :shrug:

Any one else having constipation and colon pain? Its soo annoying I feel like I have to go then go the bathroom and can't! And I don't want to push to hard because last time I did that back in my first tri I had some spotting. Its very frustrating! I think I need to start taking a stool softener. 

I got nauseous again last night after dinner and was soooo tired this am so not fully over my first tri symptoms yet :nope:


----------



## Mimzy3

Oh and about the ticker I got mine from TheBump.com


----------



## Elephant5740

MIMZY: Yes, i have been constipated too and talked to my dr. about it. She said to use Colace stool softner. I got a box yesterday and took a pill today. Said it should work within 12-24 hours. Good luck!


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> So happy all of your appts are going well ladies! I can't wait to start sharing gender!  I find out on the 25th. I can't believe we are a at this point so far! It went so fast!
> 
> Looks like I need to have a Root Canal for sure and need to schedule it ASAP. Going to the dentist Friday for some xrays. I'm freaking out about dental work. I'm such a baby and am afraid of the novicaine shots. Anyone have any words of comfort? Lol!

I've never had a root canal but GOOD LUCK sweetie! I'm sure you will do just fine! Once they give you a shot you will not feel a single thing!


----------



## Elephant5740

JustWant1 said:


> Oh and how do I add a ticker? I want a cute little one in my signature :happydance:

i got mine from The Bump as well


----------



## Sasha14

I get headaches on a regular basis too ladies. :-( that's been the toughest part as of lately. I take a Tylenol here and there but it doesn't do much. Sometimes I put a cold compress on my head where it hurts the most. It helps a bit.


----------



## adopim

I suffer various types of headaches too. I know they say caffeine is a no-no but I have found it's the only thing to relieve my headache to any degree. Tylenol does zilch for me, especially when I get a migraine. I did the same when I was pregnant with my DD (tho I had a LOT more caffeine during that pregnancy, no one really told me to completely avoid it or gave me a guideline to follow). 
The "blood rush to the head" type headache I have found to be the worst and hardest to kick. Only sleep can cure that one for me.


----------



## Sasha14

Hey ladies! I have a TMI question for you all. This morning before I left for work I went to the bathroom and had a medium sized wet spot on my underwear. It had no odor or color but I freaked thinking it was amniotic fluid or something. Has anyone else had this before? It hasn't happened again yet today but freaked me out regardless. :-(


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Hey ladies! I have a TMI question for you all. This morning before I left for work I went to the bathroom and had a medium sized wet spot on my underwear. It had no odor or color but I freaked thinking it was amniotic fluid or something. Has anyone else had this before? It hasn't happened again yet today but freaked me out regardless. :-(

Its normal to have more "wetness" down there while preg. I assume its nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Hey ladies! I have a TMI question for you all. This morning before I left for work I went to the bathroom and had a medium sized wet spot on my underwear. It had no odor or color but I freaked thinking it was amniotic fluid or something. Has anyone else had this before? It hasn't happened again yet today but freaked me out regardless. :-(

This is normal! I get this all the time.


----------



## Mimzy3

So I ordered an at home doppler I went with Angel Sounds it was 30$ on Ebay. I was able to find the HB right away and I know its not mine because it is a lot faster! Im so glad I got one I can listen to the HB every day if I want. For you ladies that stress out like I do I highly recommend. It is a worth the money to put your worries at ease. Hope everyone is having a good weekend! :)


----------



## Elephant5740

Has anyone had needle-like pains around their belly button? Got this on Friday and googled it. From what i read most seemed to say it was because my uterus was growing and that it was normal. The pain went away after about 5 min. but if it comes back i may call my dr. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend as well!


----------



## nikkie122

No, I wish I could help but I haven't had any needle prick type pain but I hear that any cramp pain or a little pain is probably just stretching. I'm sure it is nothing to worry about! I have an appointment tomorrow.. They said they will tell me the gender tomorrow if baby is cooperating! I really hope we will be able to find out. And of course hope baby is growing and doing amazing as well!


----------



## Elephant5740

nikkie122 said:


> No, I wish I could help but I haven't had any needle prick type pain but I hear that any cramp pain or a little pain is probably just stretching. I'm sure it is nothing to worry about! I have an appointment tomorrow.. They said they will tell me the gender tomorrow if baby is cooperating! I really hope we will be able to find out. And of course hope baby is growing and doing amazing as well!

How exciting!!! I can't wait to hear what you are having!


----------



## nikkie122

I know.. I cant wait.. Trying not to get my hopes of if they cant tell me..


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

nikkie122 said:


> I know.. I cant wait.. Trying not to get my hopes of if they cant tell me..

Do you have any feeling as to what you may be having??


----------



## nikkie122

No, I am not really sure. I go back in fourth. Sometimes I think boy and other times I think it will be a girl.. Will be so nice to know.


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant I have had this type of feeling before right below and slightly to the right of my belly button. I also googled it and found that its just growing pains. 

nikki thats exciting be sure to let us know! :thumbup:


----------



## 3athena3

Can't wait to find out what your having Nikki! I find out the gender of our bean tomorrow!


----------



## Elephant5740

3athena3 said:


> Can't wait to find out what your having Nikki! I find out the gender of our bean tomorrow!

YEY! You'll have to let us know what it is!


----------



## Sasha14

So exciting that a lot of us are finding out the gender soon! I think about it everyday. 2 more weeks!  how's everyone been feeling? My sciatica is acting up lately. It's frustrating and painful! That and my horrible Acne are the worse things I'm feeling these days. Those of you finding out the gender in the next couple days, keep us updated!


----------



## cammy

Sorry I have been MIA lately ladies, haven't had a working computer.

I did my 2 hr GTT on Friday, the drink was even worse then what I remembered :S Thankfully I was able to keep it down. Although when it was all finished I was so light headed and dizzy. I almost fainted, it was horrid and I was like that for hours afterwards until I had a lay down. Thankfully I had my sister and her boyfriend with me so they were able to take care of Alexander.

Also had a volunteer scan yesterday and they couldn't give us a definite on the gender because of the bad quality and uncooperative baby haha, but they gave us an idea and for now it looks like another boy :D

Hope everyone is doing well :D

I have been getting dreadful, constant headaches everyday for the last couple weeks :( It's horrible. Also I definitely have a bump now :D


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Is GTT an elective test or do we all have to do it?? If so then not looking forward to drinking that stuff!! Sorry it was no good.for you :(

I could find out the gender tomorrow, but my husband is overseas and would not be happy if I found out without him! So we will have to wait 4 more weeks. It'll be worth it though.


----------



## cammy

I'm not sure if it is everywhere, but in Australia it is. Even if it wasn't compulsary I would still definitely do it, even though I hate it, because if you went through pregnancy without knowing you had GD and didn't do anything to prevent it, it can have severe consequences.

I would be the same, I would really like to have OH with me, it's such a precious momnet that I wouldn't want him to miss.


----------



## nikkie122

That test sounds awful. I went to doctor yesterday. Baby heart rate was great an they told us what we are having. 90% sure it's a boy. So excited


----------



## Mimzy3

nikkie122 said:


> That test sounds awful. I went to doctor yesterday. Baby heart rate was great an they told us what we are having. 90% sure it's a boy. So excited

Nikkie how exciting congrats! :happydance:

What was the HB?

litebright thats good that you are waiting for your hub my DH is also in the military he was away when I got my BFP. We got preg when he was home for xmas break! Its so nice that he'll be home for you both to find out the gender together! :hugs:

Sasha my lower back has been giving me some issues too I started seeing a chiropractor. Acne has calmed down a lot I started to use Burt's Bees - Deep Cleansing Cream with Soap Bark and Chamomile its all natural you can find it at drug stores like Walgreens. I still have nausea and started to get awful heartburn with pretty much anything eat! :nope:

The GGT test as far as I know is mandatory here as well. :wacko: But I agree with Cammy something we all should have done!


----------



## Elephant5740

nikkie122 said:


> That test sounds awful. I went to doctor yesterday. Baby heart rate was great an they told us what we are having. 90% sure it's a boy. So excited

Congrats on finding out it's a boy! I secretly hope we have a boy as well!


----------



## Elephant5740

cammy said:


> Sorry I have been MIA lately ladies, haven't had a working computer.
> 
> I did my 2 hr GTT on Friday, the drink was even worse then what I remembered :S Thankfully I was able to keep it down. Although when it was all finished I was so light headed and dizzy. I almost fainted, it was horrid and I was like that for hours afterwards until I had a lay down. Thankfully I had my sister and her boyfriend with me so they were able to take care of Alexander.
> 
> Also had a volunteer scan yesterday and they couldn't give us a definite on the gender because of the bad quality and uncooperative baby haha, but they gave us an idea and for now it looks like another boy :D
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :D
> 
> I have been getting dreadful, constant headaches everyday for the last couple weeks :( It's horrible. Also I definitely have a bump now :D

I'm still getting headaches as well. So far, coffee in the am has helped and tylenol.


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks Ladies! I am so happy we are having a boy. Thats what we wanted! My next scan is the anatomy scan which I am a little nervous about. Hoping that baby is healthy and no problems.. Always something to worry about.. Anyone else have there anatomy scan yet? If so how did it go?


----------



## Sasha14

nikkie122 said:


> Thanks Ladies! I am so happy we are having a boy. Thats what we wanted! My next scan is the anatomy scan which I am a little nervous about. Hoping that baby is healthy and no problems.. Always something to worry about.. Anyone else have there anatomy scan yet? If so how did it go?


I have mine in 2 weeks. I'm also nervous too. I don't think I'll ever stop worrying lol!


----------



## Elephant5740

nikkie122 said:


> Thanks Ladies! I am so happy we are having a boy. Thats what we wanted! My next scan is the anatomy scan which I am a little nervous about. Hoping that baby is healthy and no problems.. Always something to worry about.. Anyone else have there anatomy scan yet? If so how did it go?

My anatomy scan is on the 29th. I'm excited and nervous! You are right, there's always something to worry about!


----------



## nikkie122

Yes, it would be nice not to worry. I try to stay positive and think everything will be okay.. Just got to hope for the best. Let me know how your appointments go ladies! Im sure they will all be fine.


----------



## adopim

My scan isn't until May 8th. :( Luckily, I have a normal appt next week so I can at least hear the heartbeat. 
Last night, I sneezed and I thought it tore all the muscles in my lower abdomen. It hurt so bad it brought a few tears to my eyes. Ouch. I think another growth spurt is heading my way...


----------



## Sasha14

adopim said:


> My scan isn't until May 8th. :( Luckily, I have a normal appt next week so I can at least hear the heartbeat.
> Last night, I sneezed and I thought it tore all the muscles in my lower abdomen. It hurt so bad it brought a few tears to my eyes. Ouch. I think another growth spurt is heading my way...

That happened to me a couple weeks ago. Not a good feeling! Lol today at work my sciatica is acting up again...my tail bone feels like its going to break. I also had a few cramp like sensations in my left hip area that started from my low back and pulled to the front of my hip. Felt so weird. I keep thinking every pull and twinge is something to worry about. It will def be less stressful the 2nd time around!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

So I had my 16 week appointment today. My husband is overseas and I was bummed he was missing my appointment but it was just suppose to be an appointment with the Doppler. Then my doctor remembered that I need my cervix measured more often than normal people and was like let's go look at your little baby. To make a long story short the US tech could tell the gender of the baby and sealed the info in an envelope for me to open with my husband when he gets back. So the envelope is sitting right next to me and I can't believe I could know what I was having right now but have to wait!!! I wasn't expecting to find out for another 4 weeks!!


----------



## cammy

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> So I had my 16 week appointment today. My husband is overseas and I was bummed he was missing my appointment but it was just suppose to be an appointment with the Doppler. Then my doctor remembered that I need my cervix measured more often than normal people and was like let's go look at your little baby. To make a long story short the US tech could tell the gender of the baby and sealed the info in an envelope for me to open with my husband when he gets back. So the envelope is sitting right next to me and I can't believe I could know what I was having right now but have to wait!!! I wasn't expecting to find out for another 4 weeks!!

How exciting. That would drive me insane. Knowing that all it would take was a peek.



nikkie122 said:


> Thanks Ladies! I am so happy we are having a boy. Thats what we wanted! My next scan is the anatomy scan which I am a little nervous about. Hoping that baby is healthy and no problems.. Always something to worry about.. Anyone else have there anatomy scan yet? If so how did it go?

Congrats on joining :blue: team :D

Our anatomy scan is't booked yet :S Hopefully I can get the refferal for it tomorrow at my first antenatal appointment. Seems really odd to me that my first antenatal appointment is only happening now at 18 weeks. :S Oh well, I will just be happy to have some consistent medical care.


----------



## adopim

Sasha14 said:


> That happened to me a couple weeks ago. Not a good feeling! Lol today at work my sciatica is acting up again...my tail bone feels like its going to break. I also had a few cramp like sensations in my left hip area that started from my low back and pulled to the front of my hip. Felt so weird. I keep thinking every pull and twinge is something to worry about. It will def be less stressful the 2nd time around!

Yeah, the 2nd time is less stressful as far as the stretching pains go. I don't feel so worried, but it doesn't make it any less painful! Lol. 



LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> So I had my 16 week appointment today. My husband is overseas and I was bummed he was missing my appointment but it was just suppose to be an appointment with the Doppler. Then my doctor remembered that I need my cervix measured more often than normal people and was like let's go look at your little baby. To make a long story short the US tech could tell the gender of the baby and sealed the info in an envelope for me to open with my husband when he gets back. So the envelope is sitting right next to me and I can't believe I could know what I was having right now but have to wait!!! I wasn't expecting to find out for another 4 weeks!!

We were told we are having a girl at our NT scan at 13+3. The sonographer was very certain (100% certain in fact), but I'm still waiting to buy the going home outfit (the one item of clothing I will buy new) until after the 20 week scan and it's confirmed a girl. That isn't for another 4 weeks.... I'm so excited!
Hopefully your husband can come home soon!


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> So I had my 16 week appointment today. My husband is overseas and I was bummed he was missing my appointment but it was just suppose to be an appointment with the Doppler. Then my doctor remembered that I need my cervix measured more often than normal people and was like let's go look at your little baby. To make a long story short the US tech could tell the gender of the baby and sealed the info in an envelope for me to open with my husband when he gets back. So the envelope is sitting right next to me and I can't believe I could know what I was having right now but have to wait!!! I wasn't expecting to find out for another 4 weeks!!

You have will power my dear! I couldn't handle that! Good luck!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

adopim said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> That happened to me a couple weeks ago. Not a good feeling! Lol today at work my sciatica is acting up again...my tail bone feels like its going to break. I also had a few cramp like sensations in my left hip area that started from my low back and pulled to the front of my hip. Felt so weird. I keep thinking every pull and twinge is something to worry about. It will def be less stressful the 2nd time around!
> 
> Yeah, the 2nd time is less stressful as far as the stretching pains go. I don't feel so worried, but it doesn't make it any less painful! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> So I had my 16 week appointment today. My husband is overseas and I was bummed he was missing my appointment but it was just suppose to be an appointment with the Doppler. Then my doctor remembered that I need my cervix measured more often than normal people and was like let's go look at your little baby. To make a long story short the US tech could tell the gender of the baby and sealed the info in an envelope for me to open with my husband when he gets back. So the envelope is sitting right next to me and I can't believe I could know what I was having right now but have to wait!!! I wasn't expecting to find out for another 4 weeks!!Click to expand...
> 
> We were told we are having a girl at our NT scan at 13+3. The sonographer was very certain (100% certain in fact), but I'm still waiting to buy the going home outfit (the one item of clothing I will buy new) until after the 20 week scan and it's confirmed a girl. That isn't for another 4 weeks.... I'm so excited!
> Hopefully your husband can come home soon!Click to expand...

That's so amazing that they were able to tell with such certainty so early! At the same time I totally understand just wanting to confirm things at the 20 week scan. I'm hoping that 16 weeks is far enough for it not to be a guess and for the results to be accurate. The tech just kept saying "I know what you're havingggg" like she was taunting me! She was awesome though and totally understood me waiting for my husband.


----------



## 3athena3

Yay for all the upcoming appointments! Nikki congrats on team blue! That is some willpower lightbrite it would be so hard not to peak!

Had my us and appnt today for gender and anatomy scan. It's official we are team pink! The anatomy was less helpful. They didn't see anything wrong but she was moving to much for them to get the pics as clear as they wanted so I'll have another us to double check in May. They chased her around for 30 min but baby just wouldn't cooperate. Also made difficult bc I was told I was also having contractions. I didn't even feel them but it freaked me out! Dr said it was normal and nothing to worry about though.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Yay team Pink!! Congrats :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

So I got to Skype my hubby tonight and he agreed he couldn't wait to find out what we were having so he let me open the envelope and see what it said! It's a ....

:cloud9: so excited :) and my intuition was right!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mimzy3

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> So I got to Skype my hubby tonight and he agreed he couldn't wait to find out what we were having so he let me open the envelope and see what it said! It's a ....
> 
> :cloud9: so excited :) and my intuition was right!

yah!:happydance: congrats! 

So far we have three confirmed girls and one boy!:wohoo: If I'm keeping track correctly!


----------



## Elephant5740

adopim: So glad to hear you are having another girl! Your daughter will have a best friend for life!!


----------



## Elephant5740

Athena: CONGRATS on finding out you are having a sweet precious girl!


----------



## Elephant5740

litebright33 said:


> so i got to skype my hubby tonight and he agreed he couldn't wait to find out what we were having so he let me open the envelope and see what it said! It's a ....
> 
> :cloud9: So excited :) and my intuition was right!

so happy for you!!!!


----------



## oedipamass

So excited for everyone! Does finding out the gender make it feel more real now? I don't get to see mine until next month. BOO!


----------



## nikkie122

Congrats on finding out! That is so exciting!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

oedipamass said:


> So excited for everyone! Does finding out the gender make it feel more real now? I don't get to see mine until next month. BOO!

I have to say for me finding out the gender seems surreal. I think because I wasn't expecting to find out for another month. Most people do a count down "1 month until we find out! 2 weeks! 2 more days.." Etc. But for me it thrown at me out of nowhere! So it still doesn't seem real. 

My belly is finally starting to grow a little bit :) makes me happy!


----------



## Sasha14

Congrats to all who found out the gender of their little bundles of joy! This is getting so exciting! I felt like I can't wait 2 weeks lol! Any of you try the Chinese calendar prediction and find it to be true?


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Sasha14 said:


> Congrats to all who found out the gender of their little bundles of joy! This is getting so exciting! I felt like I can't wait 2 weeks lol! Any of you try the Chinese calendar prediction and find it to be true?

Mine wasn't true. My Chinese gender guess said Boy. But I highly doubt every woman my age who conceived in an odd month will have a boy lol. On the other hand, the heart rate predictor was right. I found one where you enter the heart rate and how many weeks pregnant you are and it goes by what the average is at however many weeks you are. Mine was 179 bmp at 9 weeks 170 at 12 weeks and 160 at 16 weeks and all three times it guessed girl and was right. Kinda neat.


----------



## JustWant1

Oh my goodness! Congrats to all of you ladies on finding out the gender!! That is so exciting! And litebright, that takes some true patience to wait! :happydance: You will need that when you are chasing around the little one!!! 

We don't find out what we are having until the anatomy scan next month on May 16! GRRR! :shrug:

Does anyone else feel like they are finally sporting a little bump?!? It is so exciting!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

My belly is just starting to fill out. Although I still feel self-conscious in tighter shirts, because I think people will just think I'm pudgy. Maybe we could post pics? I'll take one in the AM


----------



## JustWant1

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> My belly is just starting to fill out. Although I still feel self-conscious in tighter shirts, because I think people will just think I'm pudgy. Maybe we could post pics? I'll take one in the AM

Don't feel self-concious! It's for a great cause!!

Here is a story, yesterday I was clothes shopping with a friend and the blazer I tried on was a little tight in the mid-section... I was talking with my friend about whether it was too obvious, and did try on a bigger size which did not fit me at all, and the lady that worked at the store said "Yeah, I can definitely tell why you want to hide that problem area!!!!!!!!!" :wacko:

I could not believe it! On so many levels, that is not something you say to anyone, especially someone you don't know! I didn't even dignify it with a response and I wasn't really that upset about it because I had already determined this lady was a complete idiot before that comment...

I'm so happy that I am starting to bump out a little, and that I can finally hold more food down, and that my baby is growing healthy and strong :happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

JustWant1 said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> My belly is just starting to fill out. Although I still feel self-conscious in tighter shirts, because I think people will just think I'm pudgy. Maybe we could post pics? I'll take one in the AM
> 
> Don't feel self-concious! It's for a great cause!!
> 
> Here is a story, yesterday I was clothes shopping with a friend and the blazer I tried on was a little tight in the mid-section... I was talking with my friend about whether it was too obvious, and did try on a bigger size which did not fit me at all, and the lady that worked at the store said "Yeah, I can definitely tell why you want to hide that problem area!!!!!!!!!" :wacko:
> 
> I could not believe it! On so many levels, that is not something you say to anyone, especially someone you don't know! I didn't even dignify it with a response and I wasn't really that upset about it because I had already determined this lady was a complete idiot before that comment...
> 
> I'm so happy that I am starting to bump out a little, and that I can finally hold more food down, and that my baby is growing healthy and strong :happydance:Click to expand...

WOW so rude really can't believe the stuff ppl say sometimes! Good for you for taking the high road.. I would of wanted to shout "HELLO I"M PREGNANT" :haha:

Litebright that site sound fun do you remember which one it was?


----------



## Mimzy3

Found this site not sure if its the one Litebright used but it says BOY for me :) 

https://www.babybpm.com/


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Mimzy3 said:


> Found this site not sure if its the one Litebright used but it says BOY for me :)
> 
> https://www.babybpm.com/

Yeah that's the one! :thumbup:


----------



## Elephant5740

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Found this site not sure if its the one Litebright used but it says BOY for me :)
> 
> https://www.babybpm.com/
> 
> Yeah that's the one! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Mine says boy for me too! Chinese calendar says boy as well.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

JustWant1 said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> My belly is just starting to fill out. Although I still feel self-conscious in tighter shirts, because I think people will just think I'm pudgy. Maybe we could post pics? I'll take one in the AM
> 
> Don't feel self-concious! It's for a great cause!!
> 
> Here is a story, yesterday I was clothes shopping with a friend and the blazer I tried on was a little tight in the mid-section... I was talking with my friend about whether it was too obvious, and did try on a bigger size which did not fit me at all, and the lady that worked at the store said "Yeah, I can definitely tell why you want to hide that problem area!!!!!!!!!" :wacko:
> 
> I could not believe it! On so many levels, that is not something you say to anyone, especially someone you don't know! I didn't even dignify it with a response and I wasn't really that upset about it because I had already determined this lady was a complete idiot before that comment...
> 
> I'm so happy that I am starting to bump out a little, and that I can finally hold more food down, and that my baby is growing healthy and strong :happydance:Click to expand...

People are so rude!! Whether expecting or not, who is a random stranger to say ANYTHING about another persons weight/shape/problem areas/etc?!? Even when people are obviously pregnant I usually don't say anything about it until they bring it up themselves! People kill me.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Here's my growing belly. Finally poking out. Just waiting for it to look more baby bump like in my clothes.


----------



## Sasha14

JustWant1 said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> My belly is just starting to fill out. Although I still feel self-conscious in tighter shirts, because I think people will just think I'm pudgy. Maybe we could post pics? I'll take one in the AM
> 
> Don't feel self-concious! It's for a great cause!!
> 
> Here is a story, yesterday I was clothes shopping with a friend and the blazer I tried on was a little tight in the mid-section... I was talking with my friend about whether it was too obvious, and did try on a bigger size which did not fit me at all, and the lady that worked at the store said "Yeah, I can definitely tell why you want to hide that problem area!!!!!!!!!" :wacko:
> 
> I could not believe it! On so many levels, that is not something you say to anyone, especially someone you don't know! I didn't even dignify it with a response and I wasn't really that upset about it because I had already determined this lady was a complete idiot before that comment...
> 
> I'm so happy that I am starting to bump out a little, and that I can finally hold more food down, and that my baby is growing healthy and strong :happydance:Click to expand...

I CANNOT believe someone would say that! Some ppl! I would have flipped out on her! So rude.


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> View attachment 597875
> 
> 
> Here's my growing belly. Finally poking out. Just waiting for it to look more baby bump like in my clothes.

Love your tattoo! My bump looks very similar to yours now. I can't wait too look OBVIOUSLY pregnant. I just feel chubby now lol. I want to feel kicks and see little feet pushing through my belly. Still doesn't seem real since I haven't felt any DEFINITE movement yet.


----------



## adopim

I've resorted to maternity shirts. They are tighter fit, but stretchy so they are comfortable. My normal clothes are pretty much just right and uncomfortable. 
I have felt movement but can't feel or see it on the outside yet. I'm getting really anxious for DH and DD to be able to feel movements too! Lol


----------



## Mimzy3

Hi ladies hope everyone had a good weekend! 

I'm pretty sure I'm feeling movement now, its happening more frequently than before when I thought I felt movement. 

I've also been having this odd anxious feeling again. I got this in the first few weeks of my preg. and now its back again :wacko: I hate this feeling and it comes for no reason at all. :growlmad: Its like I"m short of breath have to take deep breaths and just feel anxious...hard to explain... anyone else feeling this? :shrug:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone had a good weekend!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm feeling movement now, its happening more frequently than before when I thought I felt movement.
> 
> I've also been having this odd anxious feeling again. I got this in the first few weeks of my preg. and now its back again :wacko: I hate this feeling and it comes for no reason at all. :growlmad: Its like I"m short of breath have to take deep breaths and just feel anxious...hard to explain... anyone else feeling this? :shrug:

I've been feeling anxious the last couple days Bc I can't help but be nervous about the babies health. There's absolutely no reason that the baby should have any problems but I keep fearing that I'm going to go in next week for the anatomy scan and find out it didn't survive or something. My husband thinks I'm crazy lol. I just can't help it! Am I nuts??


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha and Mimzy: I feel the same way...So worried about the baby! i have to wait 2 more weeks and it's killing me! I'm pretty sure my husband thinks i'm nuts too with all these anxious and worrying feelings i have. You both are def not alone!


----------



## Elephant5740

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> View attachment 597875
> 
> 
> Here's my growing belly. Finally poking out. Just waiting for it to look more baby bump like in my clothes.

You look great!!!


----------



## Mimzy3

I'm not even really anxious about the baby I have a fetal doppler at home so I can listen to the HB whenever which I LOVE but its just this weird anxious feeling for no apparent reason nothing I'm worried about its like a physical feeling? 

But Sasha and Elephant I understand the feel that something will be wrong even though u have no reason to think that I don't think you're crazy!:hugs:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> I'm not even really anxious about the baby I have a fetal doppler at home so I can listen to the HB whenever which I LOVE but its just this weird anxious feeling for no apparent reason nothing I'm worried about its like a physical feeling?
> 
> But Sasha and Elephant I understand the feel that something will be wrong even though u have no reason to think that I don't think you're crazy!:hugs:

Yesterday my husband and I got a heart beat monitor from babies r us and it said 3rd trimester recommended but I got it anyway. It was $25 and def not worth it. I'm too early for it to pick up the heart beat Bc it's not very sensitive and it just upset me. I just want to hear the HB again...like...NOW. Lol!


----------



## adopim

I tried to get my DH to let me get a fetal Doppler but he didn't go for it :( I'm having my #2 and I'm not quite as anxious as with my first but I'm still feeling anxious for no apparent reason. Luckily, I have an appt on Wednesday so I'll be able to be reassured by the HB again. :)


----------



## Sasha14

adopim said:


> I tried to get my DH to let me get a fetal Doppler but he didn't go for it :( I'm having my #2 and I'm not quite as anxious as with my first but I'm still feeling anxious for no apparent reason. Luckily, I have an appt on Wednesday so I'll be able to be reassured by the HB again. :)

I'm thinking I might return the device I got a buy an actual Doppler.


----------



## Elephant5740

adopim said:


> I tried to get my DH to let me get a fetal Doppler but he didn't go for it :( I'm having my #2 and I'm not quite as anxious as with my first but I'm still feeling anxious for no apparent reason. Luckily, I have an appt on Wednesday so I'll be able to be reassured by the HB again. :)

My husband didn't like the idea of me getting one either. I guess he knows me too well bc if i couldn't pick up a heartbeat he'd have to put up with me being even more worried than i already am! 

Have fun at your appt tomorrow. Yey!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> I tried to get my DH to let me get a fetal Doppler but he didn't go for it :( I'm having my #2 and I'm not quite as anxious as with my first but I'm still feeling anxious for no apparent reason. Luckily, I have an appt on Wednesday so I'll be able to be reassured by the HB again. :)
> 
> I'm thinking I might return the device I got a buy an actual Doppler.Click to expand...

Yeah I would return it if I was you. I got mine off Ebay for 30$ Angel Sounds. And it picked it up right away, can be used from 14 weeks. So if you really want one I suggest that brand. It does ease my anxiety so I find it worth it.


----------



## adopim

Elephant5740 said:


> My husband didn't like the idea of me getting one either. I guess he knows me too well bc if i couldn't pick up a heartbeat he'd have to put up with me being even more worried than i already am!
> 
> Have fun at your appt tomorrow. Yey!

Thanks! I'm bringing DD again so she can hear the heartbeat too (of course DH is coming too).
I think that's my DH's biggest reason for not wanting me to get one. Lol. The cost being the second one. There are plenty of things we need for baby yet and that can be money spent on onsies and other baby stuff.


----------



## adopim

Sasha14 said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> I tried to get my DH to let me get a fetal Doppler but he didn't go for it :( I'm having my #2 and I'm not quite as anxious as with my first but I'm still feeling anxious for no apparent reason. Luckily, I have an appt on Wednesday so I'll be able to be reassured by the HB again. :)
> 
> I'm thinking I might return the device I got a buy an actual Doppler.Click to expand...

Yes, I agree. Would definitely do that!


----------



## Elephant5740

adopim said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> My husband didn't like the idea of me getting one either. I guess he knows me too well bc if i couldn't pick up a heartbeat he'd have to put up with me being even more worried than i already am!
> 
> Have fun at your appt tomorrow. Yey!
> 
> Thanks! I'm bringing DD again so she can hear the heartbeat too (of course DH is coming too).
> I think that's my DH's biggest reason for not wanting me to get one. Lol. The cost being the second one. There are plenty of things we need for baby yet and that can be money spent on onsies and other baby stuff.Click to expand...

Totally agree! I would much rather spend the money on something else for the baby. Let us know how your appt goes today!


----------



## adopim

Appointment went well today. Baby's heart beat was nice and strong, rate in the 150s. She kept moving away from the Doppler so the nurse had to find her a few times. Haha. All the NT tests we had came back good. Everything is looking perfect. My belly is measuring at 18 weeks (officially 17+3 today). While the baby definitely got bigger (as well as my belly) in the last 5 weeks, I didn't have an weight gain since my last appointment. Probably due to some late onset morning sickness I've had. Food has not been my friend the last month or so. 
I have my 20 week ultrasound in 3 weeks! I'm so excited to see her again, this is going to feel like a long 3 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## Mimzy3

adopim said:


> Appointment went well today. Baby's heart beat was nice and strong, rate in the 150s. She kept moving away from the Doppler so the nurse had to find her a few times. Haha. All the NT tests we had came back good. Everything is looking perfect. My belly is measuring at 18 weeks (officially 17+3 today). While the baby definitely got bigger (as well as my belly) in the last 5 weeks, I didn't have an weight gain since my last appointment. Probably due to some late onset morning sickness I've had. Food has not been my friend the last month or so.
> I have my 20 week ultrasound in 3 weeks! I'm so excited to see her again, this is going to feel like a long 3 weeks! :wacko:

Great news!:happydance: Glad everything is looking perfect! Totally understand where three weeks feels like forever! I've been waiting for my next apt which is the 30th and its taking FOREVER to get here!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Glad to hear everyone is progressing well!! I am just in limbo waiting for the next midwife appointment which is shortly followed by teh 20 week scan (1st week of May). I haven't felt any movement yet...the midwife said not to expect it too early on but I thought I might feel something by now......
I still don't look 'pregnant' in my opinion, just a bit chunky. Certainly noone has 'dared' to ask if I am so I guess that means I am still in the waiting to pop stage.


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> Glad to hear everyone is progressing well!! I am just in limbo waiting for the next midwife appointment which is shortly followed by teh 20 week scan (1st week of May). I haven't felt any movement yet...the midwife said not to expect it too early on but I thought I might feel something by now......
> I still don't look 'pregnant' in my opinion, just a bit chunky. Certainly noone has 'dared' to ask if I am so I guess that means I am still in the waiting to pop stage.

I know how you feel...ppl say I look pregnant but I just feel chunky. I can't wait to really pop out! I haven't felt much movement either and wish I could just for peace of mind. Before we know it we will be physically holding our little munchkins!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is progressing well!! I am just in limbo waiting for the next midwife appointment which is shortly followed by teh 20 week scan (1st week of May). I haven't felt any movement yet...the midwife said not to expect it too early on but I thought I might feel something by now......
> I still don't look 'pregnant' in my opinion, just a bit chunky. Certainly noone has 'dared' to ask if I am so I guess that means I am still in the waiting to pop stage.
> 
> I know how you feel...ppl say I look pregnant but I just feel chunky. I can't wait to really pop out! I haven't felt much movement either and wish I could just for peace of mind. Before we know it we will be physically holding our little munchkins!Click to expand...

I know it's crazy, we are nearly half way through.....I've still got sooooo much to do, so much to buy. 2 weeks today I will find out if we are having a girl or a boy and then I am going to start some serious shopping!


----------



## Elephant5740

I hear ya Dime! I can't wait to find out the gender so I can finally get some shopping (and registering) started!


----------



## Dime Cuando

When do you find out Elephant? I'm going for my us on the 2nd May....seems ages away.


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is progressing well!! I am just in limbo waiting for the next midwife appointment which is shortly followed by teh 20 week scan (1st week of May). I haven't felt any movement yet...the midwife said not to expect it too early on but I thought I might feel something by now......
> I still don't look 'pregnant' in my opinion, just a bit chunky. Certainly noone has 'dared' to ask if I am so I guess that means I am still in the waiting to pop stage.
> 
> I know how you feel...ppl say I look pregnant but I just feel chunky. I can't wait to really pop out! I haven't felt much movement either and wish I could just for peace of mind. Before we know it we will be physically holding our little munchkins!Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's crazy, we are nearly half way through.....I've still got sooooo much to do, so much to buy. 2 weeks today I will find out if we are having a girl or a boy and then I am going to start some serious shopping!Click to expand...

One week from today we find out  I can't wait to register! We were at Babies R'us last weekend and I loved sooo many things!


----------



## adopim

I am sure that we have a girl. I have full confidence in the sonographer. I'm still going to wait to buy or register until after our 20 week ultrasound. I'm so excited!! May 8th can't come soon enough!


----------



## Mimzy3

I'm also looking forward to May! Next apt is April 30th then doc said we can schedule the US hoping I get in that week! How's everyone been feeling? Everyone in their glowing preg stage of the 2nd tri? 

I've been having heartburn would say thats my biggest complaint right now.


----------



## Elephant5740

Dime Cuando said:


> When do you find out Elephant? I'm going for my us on the 2nd May....seems ages away.

We find out April 29th! You are soooo right, it does seem forever away!


----------



## Elephant5740

adopim said:


> I am sure that we have a girl. I have full confidence in the sonographer. I'm still going to wait to buy or register until after our 20 week ultrasound. I'm so excited!! May 8th can't come soon enough!

If you have a girl that would be wonderful bc you probably still have some outfits from your first daughter AND she gets a sister! I love my sisters, we are best friends and i'm not sure what i would do without them! But, if you have a boy that would be great too, then you will have one of each!


----------



## Mimzy3

Anyone have linea nigra yet?


----------



## adopim

Mimzy3 said:


> I'm also looking forward to May! Next apt is April 30th then doc said we can schedule the US hoping I get in that week! How's everyone been feeling? Everyone in their glowing preg stage of the 2nd tri?
> 
> I've been having heartburn would say thats my biggest complaint right now.

I'm starting to get some energy back. Getting more done around the house. I don't think I'm glowing yet, but I definitely look pregnant. I had an old lady touch my belly the other day and say "how sweet". :haha:



Elephant5740 said:


> If you have a girl that would be wonderful bc you probably still have some outfits from your first daughter AND she gets a sister! I love my sisters, we are best friends and i'm not sure what i would do without them! But, if you have a boy that would be great too, then you will have one of each!

Oh yeah! I have 2 little sisters so I'm glad my girl gets a sister. I had some energy the other day and pulled out all of her baby clothes. I'm sure the sonographer was right so I got that stuff all organized. I just won't buy anything new until I get confirmation. 



Mimzy3 said:


> Anyone have linea nigra yet?

I had this, sort of... mine wasn't a skin discoloration. It actual hair started growing where under my belly button making it look like linea nigra. :rofl: After I gave birth most of the hair fell out (with the exception of a few hairs). I will be expecting this again this time, probably soon after I actually "pop".


----------



## JustWant1

Eek you are all so lucky, I feel like it is forever away for us to find out!! We won't have the 20 week scan until May 16!!!! (which is actually more like 21 weeks) After that, we plan to get registered :) It is so hard because I am still waiting for that appt to really get excited, I just want to know that everything is going well with little baby :) 

It is so crazy that we are all getting closer to the half way mark!! But super exciting!!

For those of you that did opt to purchase a doppler, and those that got AngelSounds, how do you know when its the baby's HB?! I just got one today (based on your suggestions) and I think I found the HB but I am just not 100% sure :) 

I hope everyone is starting to feel better!! I am still getting sick 1-2 times per week (which is so much better than it was) but my doc wants me to start gaining weight since I am still down from my pre-pregnancy weight. He put me on ensure to help get some extra calories, which does not taste good at all!

I still haven't started to show, I have thickened up in the mid-section but I definitely don't look pregnant yet! But my friend said she "popped out" in about a weeks time (around 20 weeks) and then it was super obvious, so I am hoping that I am getting closer to that!!


----------



## oedipamass

JustWant1 said:


> Eek you are all so lucky, I feel like it is forever away for us to find out!! We won't have the 20 week scan until May 16!!!! (which is actually more like 21 weeks) After that, we plan to get registered :) It is so hard because I am still waiting for that appt to really get excited, I just want to know that everything is going well with little baby :)

Thank you for this! I was feeling like everyone had already had 2 ultrasounds and knew the sex, size, everything! My doctor only does u/s at 20 weeks so I know nothing about the bean inside. I haven't even felt him or her kick yet so I am feeling so in the dark! :shrug:


----------



## JustWant1

oedipamass said:


> JustWant1 said:
> 
> 
> Eek you are all so lucky, I feel like it is forever away for us to find out!! We won't have the 20 week scan until May 16!!!! (which is actually more like 21 weeks) After that, we plan to get registered :) It is so hard because I am still waiting for that appt to really get excited, I just want to know that everything is going well with little baby :)
> 
> Thank you for this! I was feeling like everyone had already had 2 ultrasounds and knew the sex, size, everything! My doctor only does u/s at 20 weeks so I know nothing about the bean inside. I haven't even felt him or her kick yet so I am feeling so in the dark! :shrug:Click to expand...


Don't feel in the dark! I haven't felt the little bean kick yet either! I heard that it is harder to know what it feels like with kicking versus gas lol :haha: When do you get to find out your baby's sex??

Just try to stay patient and not worry too much (which as I am typing these words, I wish I could follow my own advice)!


----------



## oedipamass

It will be another week or so before I can schedule the gender scan. So I don't know yet! I also haven't felt the baby move at all yet so I can't wait to hear the heartbeat again to confirm everything is okay in there...


----------



## nikkie122

I'm sure baby is great. Don't worry!!


----------



## Mimzy3

JustWant1 said:


> Eek you are all so lucky, I feel like it is forever away for us to find out!! We won't have the 20 week scan until May 16!!!! (which is actually more like 21 weeks) After that, we plan to get registered :) It is so hard because I am still waiting for that appt to really get excited, I just want to know that everything is going well with little baby :)
> 
> It is so crazy that we are all getting closer to the half way mark!! But super exciting!!
> 
> For those of you that did opt to purchase a doppler, and those that got AngelSounds, how do you know when its the baby's HB?! I just got one today (based on your suggestions) and I think I found the HB but I am just not 100% sure :)
> 
> I hope everyone is starting to feel better!! I am still getting sick 1-2 times per week (which is so much better than it was) but my doc wants me to start gaining weight since I am still down from my pre-pregnancy weight. He put me on ensure to help get some extra calories, which does not taste good at all!
> 
> I still haven't started to show, I have thickened up in the mid-section but I definitely don't look pregnant yet! But my friend said she "popped out" in about a weeks time (around 20 weeks) and then it was super obvious, so I am hoping that I am getting closer to that!!

Have you heard the HB at the doc office? It sound pretty similar to how it sounds there its a lot faster than your own hb and sounds kind of like a horse galloping or a train. Sorry you're still getting sick hopefully you start to feel better soon! I used to drink ensure before I was preg when I was trying to put on weight and I actually liked the taste of the vanilla one! Have you tried that flavor?


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Anyone have linea nigra yet?

Sometimes it seems as though i see line but other times not so much. Am i just imagining it?


----------



## Elephant5740

oedipamass said:


> JustWant1 said:
> 
> 
> Eek you are all so lucky, I feel like it is forever away for us to find out!! We won't have the 20 week scan until May 16!!!! (which is actually more like 21 weeks) After that, we plan to get registered :) It is so hard because I am still waiting for that appt to really get excited, I just want to know that everything is going well with little baby :)
> 
> Thank you for this! I was feeling like everyone had already had 2 ultrasounds and knew the sex, size, everything! My doctor only does u/s at 20 weeks so I know nothing about the bean inside. I haven't even felt him or her kick yet so I am feeling so in the dark! :shrug:Click to expand...

I haven't felt mine kick either which i was hoping was normal. We have our next apt in a week and i can't wait to see if everything is OK!


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have linea nigra yet?
> 
> Sometimes it seems as though i see line but other times not so much. Am i just imagining it?Click to expand...

I have a VERY faint line from my pubic area to my belly button I thought I was just seeing things at first too but DH can see it. Its more noticeable when I get out of the shower.


----------



## adopim

Elephant5740 said:


> I haven't felt mine kick either which i was hoping was normal. We have our next apt in a week and i can't wait to see if everything is OK!

It's not uncommon for women not to feel movement until after 20 weeks, especially when pregnant with the first. If you have an anterior placenta, that can affect when you feel movement too. 
I didn't start feeling my first DD kicking until 23 weeks (I had fish flutters at 14 weeks with her, but then felt nothing after that until 23). My doctor assured me this was very normal. With this one I can feel a lot more pronounced movements (that are definitely baby and I think she's training for the Olympics in gymnastics :haha:) but they usually aren't strong enough to be felt on the outside just yet.


----------



## Sasha14

I've been feeling more movements the last couple days. At least I THINK I am lol! Breast tenderness has calmed down a lot and only my nipples have been sore lately. Besides that I really don't have symptoms. I would have to say this pregnancy has been pretty easy so far thank god! I haven't vomited at all and my nausea only lasted for 2 weeks. The lack of symptoms scares me but I'm just a nervous wreck all of the time anyway lol! Once I see the ultrasound in a few days, I'll feel a lot better of course. I hope everyones weekend went well and your all feeling well!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Sasha14 said:


> I've been feeling more movements the last couple days. At least I THINK I am lol! Breast tenderness has calmed down a lot and only my nipples have been sore lately. Besides that I really don't have symptoms. I would have to say this pregnancy has been pretty easy so far thank god! I haven't vomited at all and my nausea only lasted for 2 weeks. The lack of symptoms scares me but I'm just a nervous wreck all of the time anyway lol! Once I see the ultrasound in a few days, I'll feel a lot better of course. I hope everyones weekend went well and your all feeling well!

This is me exactly! I've been feeling the same type of movements for the past three days so I'm pretty certain it's my little girl. I've also had a really easy.pregnancy so far and really can't complain. I think I just have wished that I felt more pregnant but I'm sure I'll be feeling really pregnant soon enough. Luckily for me, aside from some light bleeding early on, I really haven't had anything to worry about :)


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling more movements the last couple days. At least I THINK I am lol! Breast tenderness has calmed down a lot and only my nipples have been sore lately. Besides that I really don't have symptoms. I would have to say this pregnancy has been pretty easy so far thank god! I haven't vomited at all and my nausea only lasted for 2 weeks. The lack of symptoms scares me but I'm just a nervous wreck all of the time anyway lol! Once I see the ultrasound in a few days, I'll feel a lot better of course. I hope everyones weekend went well and your all feeling well!
> 
> This is me exactly! I've been feeling the same type of movements for the past three days so I'm pretty certain it's my little girl. I've also had a really easy.pregnancy so far and really can't complain. I think I just have wished that I felt more pregnant but I'm sure I'll be feeling really pregnant soon enough. Luckily for me, aside from some light bleeding early on, I really haven't had anything to worry about :)Click to expand...

I'm glad someone else is in the same boat as me. I really don't feel pregnant either lol! Makes me crazy! My belly is bigger so that's the only thing that makes me feel better right now.


----------



## adopim

I started getting strange lower abdominal pain a few days ago. It only happens sporadically and the pain feels almost like a pulled muscle (tho when the pain isn't "active" nothing at all hurts). Today I had a watery discharge that has cause an impromptu doctor visit tomorrow. Just to make sure I'm not leaking amniotic fluid. I hate having to go to the doctor without it being a scheduled visit (I am normally the type of person who has to be dying to see a doctor). I'm sure she's going to tell me everything is alright, but I thought it was probably better to err on the side of caution. I was found to have low fluid late in my last pregnancy, so if rather avoid that this time if I can.


----------



## nikkie122

Im sure it is nothing serious but probably good just to make sure. Your right.. better safe then sorry. Let us know how your appointment goes.


----------



## Mimzy3

adopim said:


> I started getting strange lower abdominal pain a few days ago. It only happens sporadically and the pain feels almost like a pulled muscle (tho when the pain isn't "active" nothing at all hurts). Today I had a watery discharge that has cause an impromptu doctor visit tomorrow. Just to make sure I'm not leaking amniotic fluid. I hate having to go to the doctor without it being a scheduled visit (I am normally the type of person who has to be dying to see a doctor). I'm sure she's going to tell me everything is alright, but I thought it was probably better to err on the side of caution. I was found to have low fluid late in my last pregnancy, so if rather avoid that this time if I can.

Good luck at your apt! Was it a lot of watery discharge? Because I've read is common for women to have more discharge during pregnancy and nothing to worry about. But let us know what the doc says! :thumbup:

My breasts haven't been sore for a long time now it was only in the first tri. But they are HUGE and feel very heavy! LOL Am I the only one suffering with terrible heartburn everyday?! :wacko:


----------



## Sasha14

adopim said:


> I started getting strange lower abdominal pain a few days ago. It only happens sporadically and the pain feels almost like a pulled muscle (tho when the pain isn't "active" nothing at all hurts). Today I had a watery discharge that has cause an impromptu doctor visit tomorrow. Just to make sure I'm not leaking amniotic fluid. I hate having to go to the doctor without it being a scheduled visit (I am normally the type of person who has to be dying to see a doctor). I'm sure she's going to tell me everything is alright, but I thought it was probably better to err on the side of caution. I was found to have low fluid late in my last pregnancy, so if rather avoid that this time if I can.

Your right...better safe than sorry! If it wasn't a lot of watery discharge I'm sure your OK but I understand. I'm the same way with not going to the dr unless I feel like total crap but I've found now that I'm pregnant ill call with any little concern and won't hesitate to make an appt.


----------



## adopim

If I hadn't had the lower abdominal pain I might not have thought much of some watery discharge. However, since I did have the pain it got me more nervous than I needed to be. Everything did turn out to be just fine. They found absolutely nothing wrong. I hate that I had to go in and will have to pay a ton of money for an extra visit but my mind is more at ease knowing that there is no rupture anywhere and no fluid leaking. 
They gave me a quick ultrasound to double check my fluid level and take a quick peak at the baby. She gave me a little wave during the scan as if to reassure me "Yes Mommy, I am doing just fine in here!" What a major weight off my shoulders though.


----------



## JustWant1

Mimzy3 said:


> JustWant1 said:
> 
> 
> Eek you are all so lucky, I feel like it is forever away for us to find out!! We won't have the 20 week scan until May 16!!!! (which is actually more like 21 weeks) After that, we plan to get registered :) It is so hard because I am still waiting for that appt to really get excited, I just want to know that everything is going well with little baby :)
> 
> It is so crazy that we are all getting closer to the half way mark!! But super exciting!!
> 
> For those of you that did opt to purchase a doppler, and those that got AngelSounds, how do you know when its the baby's HB?! I just got one today (based on your suggestions) and I think I found the HB but I am just not 100% sure :)
> 
> I hope everyone is starting to feel better!! I am still getting sick 1-2 times per week (which is so much better than it was) but my doc wants me to start gaining weight since I am still down from my pre-pregnancy weight. He put me on ensure to help get some extra calories, which does not taste good at all!
> 
> I still haven't started to show, I have thickened up in the mid-section but I definitely don't look pregnant yet! But my friend said she "popped out" in about a weeks time (around 20 weeks) and then it was super obvious, so I am hoping that I am getting closer to that!!
> 
> Have you heard the HB at the doc office? It sound pretty similar to how it sounds there it&#8217;s a lot faster than your own hb and sounds kind of like a horse galloping or a train. Sorry you're still getting sick hopefully you start to feel better soon! I used to drink ensure before I was preg when I was trying to put on weight and I actually liked the taste of the vanilla one! Have you tried that flavor?Click to expand...


I haven't tried the vanilla one so maybe I will have to try that next! Yes I have heard the HB in the docs office and I did end up finding it with the doppler too! So exciting! I can't wait to see the little bean again!!!

So happy that everyone sounds like the pregnancies are going pretty well! :)


----------



## Mimzy3

Adopim glad everything went well and baby is doing good! 

Justwant1 Its soooo exciting finding the hb I agree! I just listened to mine again last night with DH. I think it helps him feel more connected too! 

I had such a hard time sleeping last night woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't fall back asleep for a couple hours, going to be sooo tired today :( guess have to start getting ready for sleepless nights...


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Adopim glad everything went well and baby is doing good!
> 
> Justwant1 Its soooo exciting finding the hb I agree! I just listened to mine again last night with DH. I think it helps him feel more connected too!
> 
> I had such a hard time sleeping last night woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't fall back asleep for a couple hours, going to be sooo tired today :( guess have to start getting ready for sleepless nights...

I wake up a lot through out the night too and have trouble falling back asleep all the time. I go to work exhausted everyday.


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Adopim glad everything went well and baby is doing good!
> 
> Justwant1 Its soooo exciting finding the hb I agree! I just listened to mine again last night with DH. I think it helps him feel more connected too!
> 
> I had such a hard time sleeping last night woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't fall back asleep for a couple hours, going to be sooo tired today :( guess have to start getting ready for sleepless nights...

Yes, same thing here! I wake up in the middle of the night -usually about 2 or 3 times a week and can NEVER get back to sleep!

Also, (regarding your previous post about heartburn) i haven't had much but i did read that eating avocados helps - maybe try that?


----------



## nikkie122

I am starting to have heartburn too.. I never had it much before pregnancy and it is not fun.. Im going to have to try the avocados and see if that helps.. Worth a try. 

My next appointment is the anatomy scan at 20 weeks. Well actually I believe I am doing it at 19 weeks but I am so nervous. I am worried I will get bad news about my baby. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Adopim glad everything went well and baby is doing good!
> 
> Justwant1 Its soooo exciting finding the hb I agree! I just listened to mine again last night with DH. I think it helps him feel more connected too!
> 
> I had such a hard time sleeping last night woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't fall back asleep for a couple hours, going to be sooo tired today :( guess have to start getting ready for sleepless nights...
> 
> Yes, same thing here! I wake up in the middle of the night -usually about 2 or 3 times a week and can NEVER get back to sleep!
> 
> Also, (regarding your previous post about heartburn) i haven't had much but i did read that eating avocados helps - maybe try that?Click to expand...

I never had it before being preg either now it starts everyday around 3pm and lasts all night :wacko: I'll have to try avocados... had some guacamole at lunch does that count :haha: 


NIKKIE
My next apt is Tues then we can schedule the anatomy scan. I'm not worried about something being wrong with the baby but other ladies on here have expressed their concerns too so I think its normal for us to worry about our babies health. Maybe once my apt is made i'll start getting more nervous about it right now i'm just nervous and very anxious to find out the sex!


----------



## nikkie122

Mimzy3 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Adopim glad everything went well and baby is doing good!
> 
> Justwant1 Its soooo exciting finding the hb I agree! I just listened to mine again last night with DH. I think it helps him feel more connected too!
> 
> I had such a hard time sleeping last night woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't fall back asleep for a couple hours, going to be sooo tired today :( guess have to start getting ready for sleepless nights...
> 
> Yes, same thing here! I wake up in the middle of the night -usually about 2 or 3 times a week and can NEVER get back to sleep!
> 
> Also, (regarding your previous post about heartburn) i haven't had much but i did read that eating avocados helps - maybe try that?Click to expand...
> 
> I never had it before being preg either now it starts everyday around 3pm and lasts all night :wacko: I'll have to try avocados... had some guacamole at lunch does that count :haha:
> 
> 
> NIKKIE
> My next apt is Tues then we can schedule the anatomy scan. I'm not worried about something being wrong with the baby but other ladies on here have expressed their concerns too so I think its normal for us to worry about our babies health. Maybe once my apt is made i'll start getting more nervous about it right now i'm just nervous and very anxious to find out the sex!Click to expand...

Yeah, I am just going to stay positive and think that baby should be healthy! I always worry about everything and I am working on trying not to worry so much but it is hard. Do you get to find out what you are having on Tuesday?


----------



## Sasha14

nikkie122 said:


> I am starting to have heartburn too.. I never had it much before pregnancy and it is not fun.. Im going to have to try the avocados and see if that helps.. Worth a try.
> 
> My next appointment is the anatomy scan at 20 weeks. Well actually I believe I am doing it at 19 weeks but I am so nervous. I am worried I will get bad news about my baby. Anyone else feel this way?

I go tomorrow to find out the gender. I'm soooo excited and so nervous too. I just keep having nightmares that I'm going to go in for the scan and they're going to tell me the baby is no longer alive. Makes me crazy! Hubby keeps telling me to relax. There have been no signs of any issues so I don't know why I'm so paranoid.


----------



## Mimzy3

nikkie122 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Adopim glad everything went well and baby is doing good!
> 
> Justwant1 Its soooo exciting finding the hb I agree! I just listened to mine again last night with DH. I think it helps him feel more connected too!
> 
> I had such a hard time sleeping last night woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't fall back asleep for a couple hours, going to be sooo tired today :( guess have to start getting ready for sleepless nights...
> 
> Yes, same thing here! I wake up in the middle of the night -usually about 2 or 3 times a week and can NEVER get back to sleep!
> 
> Also, (regarding your previous post about heartburn) i haven't had much but i did read that eating avocados helps - maybe try that?Click to expand...
> 
> I never had it before being preg either now it starts everyday around 3pm and lasts all night :wacko: I'll have to try avocados... had some guacamole at lunch does that count :haha:
> 
> 
> NIKKIE
> My next apt is Tues then we can schedule the anatomy scan. I'm not worried about something being wrong with the baby but other ladies on here have expressed their concerns too so I think its normal for us to worry about our babies health. Maybe once my apt is made i'll start getting more nervous about it right now i'm just nervous and very anxious to find out the sex!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I am just going to stay positive and think that baby should be healthy! I always worry about everything and I am working on trying not to worry so much but it is hard. Do you get to find out what you are having on Tuesday?Click to expand...

Thats the attitude stay positive!:thumbup: I dont get to find out the sex tues I have an apt but after it I get to schedule my gender scan. So I'm hoping I can get in that week or the next at the lastest! 

Sasha how exciting you get to find out tomorrow!!! Everything will be great I'm sure and of course let us know when you find out! And I'll be asking what the HB was too ;)


----------



## Sasha14

Baby wouldn't uncross legs during the ultrasound so no luck :-(


----------



## nikkie122

Oh no... What a bummer! When is your next appointment?


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Baby wouldn't uncross legs during the ultrasound so no luck :-(

oh bummer! everything else turn out fine though? When do you go back for another try?


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Baby wouldn't uncross legs during the ultrasound so no luck :-(

:-( I hope everything else looked OK! I bet it was still fun to see your lo even though you couldn't find out the sex! Let us know when your next appt is!


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha: I'm nervous about my appt on Monday and continually have the same thoughts as you did like i keep thinking i hope my baby is alive! So glad you got to see your lo and hopefully those worries you had have now subsided.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Awww but at least all is going well....!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Baby wouldn't uncross legs during the ultrasound so no luck :-(
> 
> oh bummer! everything else turn out fine though? When do you go back for another try?Click to expand...

I go back a week from tomorrow for another try. As far as I know everything is good with the baby. It was very active and wouldn't let the tech get a picture of its legs lol. I saw it kick away everytime she tried. She said they will make it a point to identify the gender next time around. My OB is going to look at what they have on ultrasound so far and call me to let me know if its growing appropriately and all. Heart rate was 138 bpm so I'm guessing boy.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Baby wouldn't uncross legs during the ultrasound so no luck :-(
> 
> oh bummer! everything else turn out fine though? When do you go back for another try?Click to expand...
> 
> I go back a week from tomorrow for another try. As far as I know everything is good with the baby. It was very active and wouldn't let the tech get a picture of its legs lol. I saw it kick away everytime she tried. She said they will make it a point to identify the gender next time around. My OB is going to look at what they have on ultrasound so far and call me to let me know if its growing appropriately and all. Heart rate was 138 bpm so I'm guessing boy.Click to expand...

Well thats all good news! Sounds like a boy :thumbup: Can't wait for you to find out!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Baby wouldn't uncross legs during the ultrasound so no luck :-(
> 
> oh bummer! everything else turn out fine though? When do you go back for another try?Click to expand...
> 
> I go back a week from tomorrow for another try. As far as I know everything is good with the baby. It was very active and wouldn't let the tech get a picture of its legs lol. I saw it kick away everytime she tried. She said they will make it a point to identify the gender next time around. My OB is going to look at what they have on ultrasound so far and call me to let me know if its growing appropriately and all. Heart rate was 138 bpm so I'm guessing boy. Click to expand...
> 
> Well thats all good news! Sounds like a boy :thumbup: Can't wait for you to find out!Click to expand...

I can't wait either!


----------



## Dime Cuando

I never thought I'd be so happy to be kicked in the belly! Finallllllllly, this week, baby has made him/herself known. Yesterday DH even got to feel it. It's the most bizarrely wonderful thing. I've noticed it for 3 nights running now and always when I'm laying down. Happy days.


----------



## JustWant1

Dime Cuando said:


> I never thought I'd be so happy to be kicked in the belly! Finallllllllly, this week, baby has made him/herself known. Yesterday DH even got to feel it. It's the most bizarrely wonderful thing. I've noticed it for 3 nights running now and always when I'm laying down. Happy days.


Oh Dime, that's fantastic news! So glad you finally get to take a few kicks to the gut :thumbup: Can't wait until I can feel that too! And so awesome that DH gets to experience that too!!


----------



## adopim

Those first real kicks are such a wonderful feeling! I'm excited everyone is finding our gender and feeling first kicks already! It seems like just yesterday we were just starting this pregnancy journey :)

As for me, I have felt true kicks for almost a week. Every time my husband puts his hand there to feel her, she either stops kicking altogether or she goes a different direction with her kicks. Lol. He's disappointed, but I keep telling him that very very soon he'll be able to not only feel the kicking but see it too. :haha:


----------



## babygirle

Mimzy3 said:


> Hi laides!!
> 
> I'm due with my first :baby: in Sept. I'm still very early in my preg. I only found out a couple of days ago. Have my first doc apt next week. Looking to share symptoms and this great experience with other ladies in the same stage as me! :flower:

hey my name is Latasha and Im 19 and im due in September 2013 too and im new on here


----------



## Mimzy3

babygirle said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi laides!!
> 
> I'm due with my first :baby: in Sept. I'm still very early in my preg. I only found out a couple of days ago. Have my first doc apt next week. Looking to share symptoms and this great experience with other ladies in the same stage as me! :flower:
> 
> hey my name is Latasha and Im 19 and im due in September 2013 too and im new on hereClick to expand...

Welcome Latasha! How far along are you?


----------



## Sasha14

babygirle said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi laides!!
> 
> I'm due with my first :baby: in Sept. I'm still very early in my preg. I only found out a couple of days ago. Have my first doc apt next week. Looking to share symptoms and this great experience with other ladies in the same stage as me! :flower:
> 
> hey my name is Latasha and Im 19 and im due in September 2013 too and im new on hereClick to expand...

Welcome! When's your due date?


----------



## Elephant5740

Welcome Latasha!!!

I had my appt today and found out we are having a GIRL!!! So excited!! She is healthy and very active. Haven't felt kicking yet but maybe soon! 

I kind of was hoping for a boy because there are already so many girls in my family and i always pictured myself with lot of boys but i'm am just so happly she is healthy and everything looks great.

Now for names.....the name i had my heart set on (Josephine - my grandmothers) my husband doesn't like. I'm so sad :-( Maybe I'll get him to change his mind. We still have a while to go so i've got time to convience him!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Congratulations elephant!


----------



## nikkie122

Elephant5740 said:


> Welcome Latasha!!!
> 
> I had my appt today and found out we are having a GIRL!!! So excited!! She is healthy and very active. Haven't felt kicking yet but maybe soon!
> 
> I kind of was hoping for a boy because there are already so many girls in my family and i always pictured myself with lot of boys but i'm am just so happly she is healthy and everything looks great.
> 
> Now for names.....the name i had my heart set on (Josephine - my grandmothers) my husband doesn't like. I'm so sad :-( Maybe I'll get him to change his mind. We still have a while to go so i've got time to convience him!

Congrats! :happydance: That is great news. Makes it so much more exciting when you find out what you are having!


----------



## Sasha14

Elephant5740 said:


> Welcome Latasha!!!
> 
> I had my appt today and found out we are having a GIRL!!! So excited!! She is healthy and very active. Haven't felt kicking yet but maybe soon!
> 
> I kind of was hoping for a boy because there are already so many girls in my family and i always pictured myself with lot of boys but i'm am just so happly she is healthy and everything looks great.
> 
> Now for names.....the name i had my heart set on (Josephine - my grandmothers) my husband doesn't like. I'm so sad :-( Maybe I'll get him to change his mind. We still have a while to go so i've got time to convience him!

Congrats!!! That's so exciting! I hope to find out this Friday...it will be our 2nd attempt.  I wanted a girl but have a huge gut feeling its a boy. I'll be so excited and happy either way of course. Josephine is adorable! I hope your hubby changes his mind.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Latasha!!!
> 
> I had my appt today and found out we are having a GIRL!!! So excited!! She is healthy and very active. Haven't felt kicking yet but maybe soon!
> 
> I kind of was hoping for a boy because there are already so many girls in my family and i always pictured myself with lot of boys but i'm am just so happly she is healthy and everything looks great.
> 
> Now for names.....the name i had my heart set on (Josephine - my grandmothers) my husband doesn't like. I'm so sad :-( Maybe I'll get him to change his mind. We still have a while to go so i've got time to convience him!
> 
> Congrats!!! That's so exciting! I hope to find out this Friday...it will be our 2nd attempt.  I wanted a girl but have a huge gut feeling its a boy. I'll be so excited and happy either way of course. Josephine is adorable! I hope your hubby changes his mind.Click to expand...

I will hopefully find out on Thursday - I was convinced I was having a boy for weeks but everyone that knows me says 'it's a girl' so now I have done a 180 and I am convinced it's a girl = basically I have no idea. I don't mind at all - a girl would be easier as a good friend had a daughter a few months ago and has lots of girly stuff for us. She's just stocked my wardrobe up with all the neutral stuff and mannnnnnnn, it's so cute. I keep going into baby's room and staring at it all.


----------



## hannahxc

21 weeks pregnant with first baby and its a boy due date sep 16th xxxx


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> Welcome Latasha!!!
> 
> I had my appt today and found out we are having a GIRL!!! So excited!! She is healthy and very active. Haven't felt kicking yet but maybe soon!
> 
> I kind of was hoping for a boy because there are already so many girls in my family and i always pictured myself with lot of boys but i'm am just so happly she is healthy and everything looks great.
> 
> Now for names.....the name i had my heart set on (Josephine - my grandmothers) my husband doesn't like. I'm so sad :-( Maybe I'll get him to change his mind. We still have a while to go so i've got time to convience him!

Congrats! I do like Josephine very pretty. I have a doc apt today but don't get to find out the sex yet. But I get to schedule the US for the gender scan today. What was the HB? 

So ladies have a bit of concern. Last night at 1:20am I woke up from my sleep with bad cramping in the middle lower part of my stomach below my belly button. The cramping lasted for about 20 mins and hasn't returned since. I had no bleeding or anything else just the cramping. I of course freaked and did a little googling but all I came up with was growing pains or braxton hicks. Now I've had the ligament pain and that feels different more like a pulling sensation this felt more like AF type cramping. Has anyone else had this? I am glad I have a doc apt today so I can ask. I drink an TON of water so I know its not from dehydration. 

Hannah welcome! :flower:


----------



## Elephant5740

hannahxc said:


> 21 weeks pregnant with first baby and its a boy due date sep 16th xxxx

Congrats!


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Latasha!!!
> 
> I had my appt today and found out we are having a GIRL!!! So excited!! She is healthy and very active. Haven't felt kicking yet but maybe soon!
> 
> I kind of was hoping for a boy because there are already so many girls in my family and i always pictured myself with lot of boys but i'm am just so happly she is healthy and everything looks great.
> 
> Now for names.....the name i had my heart set on (Josephine - my grandmothers) my husband doesn't like. I'm so sad :-( Maybe I'll get him to change his mind. We still have a while to go so i've got time to convience him!
> 
> Congrats! I do like Josephine very pretty. I have a doc apt today but don't get to find out the sex yet. But I get to schedule the US for the gender scan today. What was the HB?
> 
> So ladies have a bit of concern. Last night at 1:20am I woke up from my sleep with bad cramping in the middle lower part of my stomach below my belly button. The cramping lasted for about 20 mins and hasn't returned since. I had no bleeding or anything else just the cramping. I of course freaked and did a little googling but all I came up with was growing pains or braxton hicks. Now I've had the ligament pain and that feels different more like a pulling sensation this felt more like AF type cramping. Has anyone else had this? I am glad I have a doc apt today so I can ask. I drink an TON of water so I know its not from dehydration.
> 
> Hannah welcome! :flower:Click to expand...

HB was 147. I'm glad you have an appt today to discuss the cramping with the dr. I'm sure everything will be just fine - let us know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Latasha!!!
> 
> I had my appt today and found out we are having a GIRL!!! So excited!! She is healthy and very active. Haven't felt kicking yet but maybe soon!
> 
> I kind of was hoping for a boy because there are already so many girls in my family and i always pictured myself with lot of boys but i'm am just so happly she is healthy and everything looks great.
> 
> Now for names.....the name i had my heart set on (Josephine - my grandmothers) my husband doesn't like. I'm so sad :-( Maybe I'll get him to change his mind. We still have a while to go so i've got time to convience him!
> 
> Congrats! I do like Josephine very pretty. I have a doc apt today but don't get to find out the sex yet. But I get to schedule the US for the gender scan today. What was the HB?
> 
> So ladies have a bit of concern. Last night at 1:20am I woke up from my sleep with bad cramping in the middle lower part of my stomach below my belly button. The cramping lasted for about 20 mins and hasn't returned since. I had no bleeding or anything else just the cramping. I of course freaked and did a little googling but all I came up with was growing pains or braxton hicks. Now I've had the ligament pain and that feels different more like a pulling sensation this felt more like AF type cramping. Has anyone else had this? I am glad I have a doc apt today so I can ask. I drink an TON of water so I know its not from dehydration.
> 
> Hannah welcome! :flower:Click to expand...

I've had some AF like cramping but it didn't last too long. I will get cramping after I per sometimes too in the middle of the night. It is prob just stretching and growing..our babies are growing at a fast rate right now. I hope your ok and keep us updated!


----------



## babygirle

I'll be 20 wks tomorrow and I get to find out the sex of the baby


----------



## Mimzy3

babygirle said:


> I'll be 20 wks tomorrow and I get to find out the sex of the baby

How exciting be sure to let us know! 

I just had my doc apt and the HB and everything sounds good. It was a diff lady that I've never seen before. She said the HB was around 170 which is odd because when I was there 4 weeks ago a diff doc said around 140. I thought they got slower not faster? I mentioned it to her and she said 140 is a little slow for 14 weeks but that the baby was moving around a lot today (18 weeks) and it goes up and down. So who knows. She also didn't seem worried about the cramping I had last night she said it was prob just my uterus and to just watch it. I didn't really care for her much mainly because she told me to slow down on my weight gain. I'm 130lb and 5 months prego and 5'5 I'm in the normal range still on the BMI charts?! And have gained 4lbs since my last visit 4 weeks ago?! I don't really see why I should "slow down" ugh! Its even more frustrating because I eat pretty healthy and work out 3 times a week! Sorry ladies needed to vent :wacko:

but on a good note find out the sex next week Tues!!! :happydance:


----------



## oedipamass

Mimzy3 said:


> So ladies have a bit of concern. Last night at 1:20am I woke up from my sleep with bad cramping in the middle lower part of my stomach below my belly button. The cramping lasted for about 20 mins and hasn't returned since. I had no bleeding or anything else just the cramping. I of course freaked and did a little googling but all I came up with was growing pains or braxton hicks. Now I've had the ligament pain and that feels different more like a pulling sensation this felt more like AF type cramping. Has anyone else had this? I am glad I have a doc apt today so I can ask. I drink an TON of water so I know its not from dehydration.

I get AF like cramps all the time. There's no bleeding, so I'm not worried about it at all. The uterus is giving itself a work out getting ready for what's to come!


----------



## JustWant1

Mimzy3 said:


> babygirle said:
> 
> 
> I'll be 20 wks tomorrow and I get to find out the sex of the baby
> 
> How exciting be sure to let us know!
> 
> I just had my doc apt and the HB and everything sounds good. It was a diff lady that I've never seen before. She said the HB was around 170 which is odd because when I was there 4 weeks ago a diff doc said around 140. I thought they got slower not faster? I mentioned it to her and she said 140 is a little slow for 14 weeks but that the baby was moving around a lot today (18 weeks) and it goes up and down. So who knows. She also didn't seem worried about the cramping I had last night she said it was prob just my uterus and to just watch it. I didn't really care for her much mainly because she told me to slow down on my weight gain. I'm 130lb and 5 months prego and 5'5 I'm in the normal range still on the BMI charts?! And have gained 4lbs since my last visit 4 weeks ago?! I don't really see why I should "slow down" ugh! Its even more frustrating because I eat pretty healthy and work out 3 times a week! Sorry ladies needed to vent :wacko:
> 
> but on a good note find out the sex next week Tues!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Ugh that is so frustrating! Don't listen to her! Your baby needs you to gain weight (4 lbs in 4 weeks isn't excessive!!!) So exciting that you find out in 1 week what you are having! We get to find out next Thursday!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

oedipamass said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies have a bit of concern. Last night at 1:20am I woke up from my sleep with bad cramping in the middle lower part of my stomach below my belly button. The cramping lasted for about 20 mins and hasn't returned since. I had no bleeding or anything else just the cramping. I of course freaked and did a little googling but all I came up with was growing pains or braxton hicks. Now I've had the ligament pain and that feels different more like a pulling sensation this felt more like AF type cramping. Has anyone else had this? I am glad I have a doc apt today so I can ask. I drink an TON of water so I know its not from dehydration.
> 
> I get AF like cramps all the time. There's no bleeding, so I'm not worried about it at all. The uterus is giving itself a work out getting ready for what's to come!Click to expand...

Okay thanks glad i'm not the only one!!! :) 

JustWant1 Yah for finding out next week! Any gut feelings on what yours is? I"m thinking mine's a girl.


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy: 
Glad to hear af cramping was nothing to worry about. It also has to be reassuring that sasha and oedipamass have the same symptions - whew!

You are gaining the appropriate amount of weight (1lb/week) so not sure why she said to slow down....you're weight gain has been PERFECT!

I think you will have a girl too! Can't wait for you to find out!


----------



## Elephant5740

justwant1 - Good luck on Thursday! Can't wait to hear what you are having!


----------



## nikkie122

As you ladies know we found out at 15 weeks that we are having a boy. The tech said she was 90% sure it is a boy. We have an appointment next week and DH is worried that they will tell us it is a girl. Here is the ultrasound picture of his parts. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Sasha14

nikkie122 said:


> As you ladies know we found out at 15 weeks that we are having a boy. The tech said she was 90% sure it is a boy. We have an appointment next week and DH is worried that they will tell us it is a girl. Here is the ultrasound picture of his parts. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 608009

I would def say that's a boy!


----------



## Sasha14

Any of you ladies having colon pain these days? I'm having such bad colon pain today! I'm not really constipated but my bowel movements weren't as hearty as they usually are today. Sorry for the TMI. Just laying around in bed now hoping I can relieve it with a comfy position :-(


----------



## nikkie122

Sasha14 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> As you ladies know we found out at 15 weeks that we are having a boy. The tech said she was 90% sure it is a boy. We have an appointment next week and DH is worried that they will tell us it is a girl. Here is the ultrasound picture of his parts. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 608009
> 
> 
> I would def say that's a boy!Click to expand...

Thanks.. I didn't really think there could be a mistake..


----------



## Mimzy3

nikkie122 said:


> As you ladies know we found out at 15 weeks that we are having a boy. The tech said she was 90% sure it is a boy. We have an appointment next week and DH is worried that they will tell us it is a girl. Here is the ultrasound picture of his parts. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 608009

Def a boy! :) I can see though where someone might worry that they made a mistake because it does happen. But I think thats more in the case of being told its a girl and then its really a boy.

Sasha haven't had that in a while but I know what you mean its sooo uncomfortable! I've been taking Colace every day and thats really helped me. Hope you get some relief soon! :hugs:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> As you ladies know we found out at 15 weeks that we are having a boy. The tech said she was 90% sure it is a boy. We have an appointment next week and DH is worried that they will tell us it is a girl. Here is the ultrasound picture of his parts. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 608009
> 
> 
> Def a boy! :) I can see though where someone might worry that they made a mistake because it does happen. But I think thats more in the case of being told its a girl and then its really a boy.
> 
> Sasha haven't had that in a while but I know what you mean its sooo uncomfortable! I've been taking Colace every day and thats really helped me. Hope you get some relief soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

I have some probiotics I should start taking them. This is unbearable!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> As you ladies know we found out at 15 weeks that we are having a boy. The tech said she was 90% sure it is a boy. We have an appointment next week and DH is worried that they will tell us it is a girl. Here is the ultrasound picture of his parts. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 608009
> 
> 
> Def a boy! :) I can see though where someone might worry that they made a mistake because it does happen. But I think thats more in the case of being told its a girl and then its really a boy.
> 
> Sasha haven't had that in a while but I know what you mean its sooo uncomfortable! I've been taking Colace every day and thats really helped me. Hope you get some relief soon! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have some probiotics I should start taking them. This is unbearable!Click to expand...


I was taking probiotics before I got preg and my doc told me to stop taking them once I was preg. so I would check with your doc first.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha don't you find out the sex tomorrow!!:happydance:

Are u going to try drinking OJ before your apt or anything to be sure the baby is moving this time? I've herd of women doing that to get better pics. 

As for you other ladies that have already found out did you girls do anything before your apts to make sure the baby was active?


----------



## Dime Cuando

We found out today that we are having a girl! I drank a little bit of coke before going and intended to keep a full bladder......after 20 minutes of waiting I couldn't hold it anymore. Anyway we got to see out little girl perfectly.


----------



## Mimzy3

Dime Cuando said:


> We found out today that we are having a girl! I drank a little bit of coke before going and intended to keep a full bladder......after 20 minutes of waiting I couldn't hold it anymore. Anyway we got to see out little girl perfectly.

 Yah! Congrats :happydance: 

A lot of girls on here! Only one confirmed boy so far :haha:


----------



## nikkie122

Dime Cuando said:


> We found out today that we are having a girl! I drank a little bit of coke before going and intended to keep a full bladder......after 20 minutes of waiting I couldn't hold it anymore. Anyway we got to see out little girl perfectly.

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha don't you find out the sex tomorrow!!:happydance:
> 
> Are u going to try drinking OJ before your apt or anything to be sure the baby is moving this time? I've herd of women doing that to get better pics.
> 
> As for you other ladies that have already found out did you girls do anything before your apts to make sure the baby was active?

Yep we go early tomorrow morning. Last time I had breakfast and drank a lot of water before the appt. the baby was moving a lot but would kick away everytime she got near its legs lol! It was cute watching its little legs flail around. It would just cross its legs after every kick and wouldn't let us take a peek. Trying not to get too excited yet ;-)


----------



## Sasha14

It's a BOY!!! We're naming him Jackson! We are both so excited!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> It's a BOY!!! We're naming him Jackson! We are both so excited!

Yayyy, congratulations on your little man.


----------



## nikkie122

Sasha14 said:


> It's a BOY!!! We're naming him Jackson! We are both so excited!

Congrats!! Yay for team :blue:


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> It's a BOY!!! We're naming him Jackson! We are both so excited!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:

Jackson is a great name one of my best friends is preg with a boy now and naming him that as well.


----------



## adopim

Congrats on your boy Sasha! :thumbup:


----------



## Elephant5740

dime cuando said:


> we found out today that we are having a girl! I drank a little bit of coke before going and intended to keep a full bladder......after 20 minutes of waiting i couldn't hold it anymore. Anyway we got to see out little girl perfectly.

yey! Team pink!


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> As you ladies know we found out at 15 weeks that we are having a boy. The tech said she was 90% sure it is a boy. We have an appointment next week and DH is worried that they will tell us it is a girl. Here is the ultrasound picture of his parts. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 608009
> 
> 
> Def a boy! :) I can see though where someone might worry that they made a mistake because it does happen. But I think thats more in the case of being told its a girl and then its really a boy.
> 
> Sasha haven't had that in a while but I know what you mean its sooo uncomfortable! I've been taking Colace every day and thats really helped me. Hope you get some relief soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

SASAH: My dr. recommened Colace as well. That is what i take


----------



## Elephant5740

sasha14 said:


> it's a boy!!! We're naming him jackson! We are both so excited!

congrats! I really like the name!


----------



## Sasha14

Thanks ladies! My husband started getting choked up when she said "oh look it's a boy." He's so happy. We can't wait to meet him!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats Sasha and Dime!! Its such an exciting moment finding out what we're having :)

I have an ultrasound on Monday for my 20 week appointment. Its so crazy that I was going to have to wait until then to find out then but was able to know almost a month ago!


----------



## Dime Cuando

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Congrats Sasha and Dime!! Its such an exciting moment finding out what we're having :)
> 
> I have an ultrasound on Monday for my 20 week appointment. Its so crazy that I was going to have to wait until then to find out then but was able to know almost a month ago!

Thanks! So what are you having, Litebright?


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Dime Cuando said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sasha and Dime!! Its such an exciting moment finding out what we're having :)
> 
> I have an ultrasound on Monday for my 20 week appointment. Its so crazy that I was going to have to wait until then to find out then but was able to know almost a month ago!
> 
> Thanks! So what are you having, Litebright?Click to expand...

A girl :)


----------



## JustWant1

Congrats everyone on finding out the gender! Sooo exciting! Just 4 more days until we find out!!! :)


----------



## Mimzy3

We find out tomorrow at 1pm this is going to be the slowest day possible!!! I'm so anxious and nervous to find out the sex! 

How was everyone's weekend? Seems like we have lost a few ladies from the beginning I hope they are all okay?! Maybe they just got busy with the pregnancy and all :shrug:

I still get nauseous if I eat breakfast which really stinks! I can only tolerate like a snack in the am. A granola bar and some fruit, had some oatmeal this am and now feel sick. :nope: Otherwise can't really complain getting some of my energy back and the heartburn has eased up a bit. Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## oedipamass

I FINALLY have some news to share with you ladies! I just got out of the ultrasound and found out the gender! Any guesses before I tell you?
 



Attached Files:







anon_gender.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Elephant5740

I've been feeling pretty good. I have the most energy in the morning - i wake up around 5:30 and i'm so so so tired by 9pm. I work out in the am and i have a huge appetite so i eat a lot of snacks throughout the day - yogurt, apples, bagles. I feel like all I do is eat! I actually lost a pound when i went to my last check up which is werid. Went from 138 to 137 but she didn't say anything about it. I'm normally around 125lbs. 

I haven't felt the baby kick (or flutter, really) since thursday :-( i know i shouldn't be concerned but i really look forward to feeling her move and it's been awhile...


----------



## Elephant5740

oedipamass said:


> I FINALLY have some news to share with you ladies! I just got out of the ultrasound and found out the gender! Any guesses before I tell you?

BOY???


----------



## adopim

Mimzy3 said:


> We find out tomorrow at 1pm this is going to be the slowest day possible!!! I'm so anxious and nervous to find out the sex!
> 
> How was everyone's weekend? Seems like we have lost a few ladies from the beginning I hope they are all okay?! Maybe they just got busy with the pregnancy and all :shrug:
> 
> I still get nauseous if I eat breakfast which really stinks! I can only tolerate like a snack in the am. A granola bar and some fruit, had some oatmeal this am and now feel sick. :nope: Otherwise can't really complain getting some of my energy back and the heartburn has eased up a bit. Hows everyone else doing?

I've got more energy but mornings are still terrible as I feel deathly sick most mornings. And I'm starting to get nauseated drinking plain water. I bought some Propel to try to make sure I keep up the water intake. I still have major vegetable aversions, but I'm coming around a little bit. 
But, baby has become extremely active. She goes crazy in there. Seems like it's going to be another DD1 (very very active a lot of the time).



oedipamass said:


> I FINALLY have some news to share with you ladies! I just got out of the ultrasound and found out the gender! Any guesses before I tell you?

That is totally, no doubt at all, a boy! :) Definitely wasn't shy. Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## oedipamass

Yep the sonographer called boy too! :cloud9: It's nice to get reassurance though before I run out and buy tons of boy clothes.


----------



## Sasha14

oedipamass said:


> Yep the sonographer called boy too! :cloud9: It's nice to get reassurance though before I run out and buy tons of boy clothes.

Congrats! My little guy wasn't very shy either when we found out lol! I'm so excited to be having a boy!


----------



## Sasha14

Had my root canal and have to say it wasn't bad at all! I was nervous about the needle and about any effect it would have on the baby but the dentist reassured me it was all safe for the little guy. Feel relieved now.


----------



## Mimzy3

oedipamass said:


> Yep the sonographer called boy too! :cloud9: It's nice to get reassurance though before I run out and buy tons of boy clothes.

Yah Congrats!!! :happydance: 

Sasha thats great that your root canal went good, I know you were worried about that.


----------



## Mimzy3

adopim said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> We find out tomorrow at 1pm this is going to be the slowest day possible!!! I'm so anxious and nervous to find out the sex!
> 
> How was everyone's weekend? Seems like we have lost a few ladies from the beginning I hope they are all okay?! Maybe they just got busy with the pregnancy and all :shrug:
> 
> I still get nauseous if I eat breakfast which really stinks! I can only tolerate like a snack in the am. A granola bar and some fruit, had some oatmeal this am and now feel sick. :nope: Otherwise can't really complain getting some of my energy back and the heartburn has eased up a bit. Hows everyone else doing?
> 
> I've got more energy but mornings are still terrible as I feel deathly sick most mornings. And I'm starting to get nauseated drinking plain water. I bought some Propel to try to make sure I keep up the water intake. I still have major vegetable aversions, but I'm coming around a little bit.
> But, baby has become extremely active. She goes crazy in there. Seems like it's going to be another DD1 (very very active a lot of the time).
> 
> 
> 
> oedipamass said:
> 
> 
> I FINALLY have some news to share with you ladies! I just got out of the ultrasound and found out the gender! Any guesses before I tell you?Click to expand...
> 
> That is totally, no doubt at all, a boy! :) Definitely wasn't shy. Congrats! :happydance:Click to expand...

That stinks your still so sick!!!:nope: I hope you start feeling better soon! 

Elephant thats great you've been feeling good enough to work out in the ams and have a healthy appetite! I work out after work about 3 times a week and take my dogs for walks at night but never feel to energetic in the am. As for movement I feel the baby every day at some point but I've been feeling it for a few weeks now. I think I have a giant baby in me :haha: I read its normal for it not to be to consitant yet though. Don't worry I'm sure soon enough it will be very active in there! :thumbup:


----------



## Elephant5740

oedipamass said:


> yep the sonographer called boy too! :cloud9: It's nice to get reassurance though before i run out and buy tons of boy clothes.

congrats!!!!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Congrats on your boy!


----------



## adopim

Thanks Mimsy, it started really late (around 15 weeks), but I'm hoping it gets better soon too! 

Sasha, I'm glad your root canal went well :thumbup:

Oedipamass, I know about wanting the reassurance. I got my confirmation of a girl a couple weeks ago (though my 20 week is on Wed). I went out and bought a bunch of girl stuff since I have almost no clothes for newborn and 0-3 (overloaded with almost every other size).


----------



## JustWant1

Sasha14 said:


> Thanks ladies! My husband started getting choked up when she said "oh look it's a boy." He's so happy. We can't wait to meet him!

Sasha, that is sooo cute! I can't wait to see DH's reaction when we find out!!


----------



## JustWant1

oedipamass said:


> Yep the sonographer called boy too! :cloud9: It's nice to get reassurance though before I run out and buy tons of boy clothes.

WOO! Congrats Oedi!! How exciting! Now we are starting to see more for team :blue:

Congrats to everyone that is finding out, for both teams!! :)

Just two more days until we find out, I can't wait!!


----------



## Mimzy3

:blue:All BOY she said she is 100% sure!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Super excited because thats what DH and I both wanted! DH can't stop smiling and when he left today kissed my tummy and said see you later son awwe melts my heart! 

We really are seeing more team blue now! Excited for the rest of you girls to find out! As for the name thing super easy he will be taking DH's name as the fourth. We couldn't find a girls name that we both liked for the life of us so good thing we don't have to worry about that! :haha:

So just to see some of the gender wives tales were true for me. HB was around 140, 141 yesterday, placenta was on the right side, and Chinese gender chart was right!
 



Attached Files:







baby boy.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mimzy3

Oh and I was measuring a week ahead. Which was no suprise I've always thought I was a week ahead then what they were saying. And everything with baby is normal doc says!


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Oh and I was measuring a week ahead. Which was no suprise I've always thought I was a week ahead then what they were saying. And everything with baby is normal doc says!

Congrats on all of your wonderful news!!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Did a see one of you ladies made your own clothe nappies in here?


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> :blue:All BOY she said she is 100% sure!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Super excited because thats what DH and I both wanted! DH can't stop smiling and when he left today kissed my tummy and said see you later son awwe melts my heart!
> 
> We really are seeing more team blue now! Excited for the rest of you girls to find out! As for the name thing super easy he will be taking DH's name as the fourth. We couldn't find a girls name that we both liked for the life of us so good thing we don't have to worry about that! :haha:
> 
> So just to see some of the gender wives tales were true for me. HB was around 140, 141 yesterday, placenta was on the right side, and Chinese gender chart was right!

Congrats!!!


----------



## nikkie122

Mimzy3 said:


> :blue:All BOY she said she is 100% sure!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Super excited because thats what DH and I both wanted! DH can't stop smiling and when he left today kissed my tummy and said see you later son awwe melts my heart!
> 
> We really are seeing more team blue now! Excited for the rest of you girls to find out! As for the name thing super easy he will be taking DH's name as the fourth. We couldn't find a girls name that we both liked for the life of us so good thing we don't have to worry about that! :haha:
> 
> So just to see some of the gender wives tales were true for me. HB was around 140, 141 yesterday, placenta was on the right side, and Chinese gender chart was right!

Congrats!! Yay for more team :blue: My baby heart rate has always been higher. 155 to 160.


----------



## oedipamass

Mimzy3 said:


> :blue:All BOY she said she is 100% sure!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay for Team Blue!


----------



## JustWant1

Add another for team blue!! :blue: Just found out that we are also having a boy! This is the absolute best anniversary present we could ever get!

The anatomy scan revealed no abnormalities and everything looks great! We are sooo excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Elephant5740

JustWant1 said:


> Add another for team blue!! :blue: Just found out that we are also having a boy! This is the absolute best anniversary present we could ever get!
> 
> The anatomy scan revealed no abnormalities and everything looks great! We are sooo excited!! :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## adopim

My baby's resting HR is 125-130. Active rate is 150-160. Lol, I'm still growing a girl. I was told girl by my sonographer at my NT scan at 13+3. Well, the sonographer's "never been wrong" streak continues:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/41A5C72D-52B6-4367-B10F-0249D3B3F061-999-0000010C44E54816_zps0ae28837.jpg

Here are a few more good ones from my 20 week ultrasound yesterday:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A1CB679B-5E43-4FCC-BA33-5E88CCE7B9F7-999-0000010AE929DDE7_zps661685e1.jpg
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/9F289584-2044-4CBB-A3EC-806B46CE35D0-999-0000010ADE0C24DC_zps99d25674.jpg
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/5BA03D5B-A775-4B6B-862B-1FCF1E44617E-999-0000010AD0E87A94_zps570f8bd7.jpg

Everything with me and baby are looking good. She's measuring a few days behind but it's nothing concerning. :)


----------



## Mimzy3

Adopim wow those are great pics! Glad everything is good with you and baby :)

Justwant1 congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## nikkie122

Hey ladies, I had my anatomy scan on Tuesday and confirmed we are still team :blue:. He is measuring about a week ahead and is 11oz. All the measurments looked good but there were a few they didnt get because baby wouldnt move to correct position so I have to go back in two weeks. Hope that those measurements will be good as well..


----------



## Elephant5740

adopim said:


> My baby's resting HR is 125-130. Active rate is 150-160. Lol, I'm still growing a girl. I was told girl by my sonographer at my NT scan at 13+3. Well, the sonographer's "never been wrong" streak continues:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/41A5C72D-52B6-4367-B10F-0249D3B3F061-999-0000010C44E54816_zps0ae28837.jpg
> 
> Here are a few more good ones from my 20 week ultrasound yesterday:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A1CB679B-5E43-4FCC-BA33-5E88CCE7B9F7-999-0000010AE929DDE7_zps661685e1.jpg
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/9F289584-2044-4CBB-A3EC-806B46CE35D0-999-0000010ADE0C24DC_zps99d25674.jpg
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/5BA03D5B-A775-4B6B-862B-1FCF1E44617E-999-0000010AD0E87A94_zps570f8bd7.jpg
> 
> Everything with me and baby are looking good. She's measuring a few days behind but it's nothing concerning. :)

Great pics!! She looks so precious!!


----------



## Sasha14

adopim said:


> My baby's resting HR is 125-130. Active rate is 150-160. Lol, I'm still growing a girl. I was told girl by my sonographer at my NT scan at 13+3. Well, the sonographer's "never been wrong" streak continues:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/41A5C72D-52B6-4367-B10F-0249D3B3F061-999-0000010C44E54816_zps0ae28837.jpg
> 
> Here are a few more good ones from my 20 week ultrasound yesterday:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A1CB679B-5E43-4FCC-BA33-5E88CCE7B9F7-999-0000010AE929DDE7_zps661685e1.jpg
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/9F289584-2044-4CBB-A3EC-806B46CE35D0-999-0000010ADE0C24DC_zps99d25674.jpg
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/5BA03D5B-A775-4B6B-862B-1FCF1E44617E-999-0000010AD0E87A94_zps570f8bd7.jpg
> 
> Everything with me and baby are looking good. She's measuring a few days behind but it's nothing concerning. :)

Great pics! It's so cool how we can see a 3-D ultrasound...I can't wait to have one.


----------



## Sasha14

Happy Mothers Day ladies!


----------



## Mimzy3

Thank You! Hope you all had a good weekend! 

Hows everyone been doing? I feel like I'm slipping back into first tri symptoms... very tired, upset stomach, and still the heartburn. :( I had a couple weeks of feeling really good now... not so much!:sick:

I've been taking 2-3 colace a day and STILL have constipation too! :wacko:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Thank You! Hope you all had a good weekend!
> 
> Hows everyone been doing? I feel like I'm slipping back into first tri symptoms... very tired, upset stomach, and still the heartburn. :( I had a couple weeks of feeling really good now... not so much!:sick:
> 
> I've been taking 2-3 colace a day and STILL have constipation too! :wacko:

I've been very tired too. I fall asleep with out a problem once I hit my body pillow. No upset belly though, but I didn't have much of that in the first place anyway. Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## Sasha14

So last night I was able to feel the baby kick just by putting my hand on my belly and my husband felt him too! It was so exciting! Now he's been moving all day  I'm so in love with him already!


----------



## adopim

As strange and bizarre as it sometimes feels I love those movements too. Even when baby gets bigger and it borderlines on being irritating I still love them. It just intensifies my bond with my baby girl #2. 

I'm feeling alright. Dog tired and still getting random bouts of nausea. For most of the days I feel pretty good. I'm hoping that continues now!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> So last night I was able to feel the baby kick just by putting my hand on my belly and my husband felt him too! It was so exciting! Now he's been moving all day  I'm so in love with him already!

Its the best feeling!!!! My DH was able to feel him this weekend too! It makes me smile every time I feel him moving around in there! :cloud9:


----------



## Elephant5740

I still don't feel her moving....i feel little flutterings maybe every couple of days or so. I can't wait to start feeling her move more.

So glad you all are experiencing this! I hope my time comes soon!


----------



## nikkie122

Im sure you will start feeling movement soon!


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> I still don't feel her moving....i feel little flutterings maybe every couple of days or so. I can't wait to start feeling her move more.
> 
> So glad you all are experiencing this! I hope my time comes soon!

Mine are more like flutters too... sometimes I feel a kick or nudge but mostly just flutters. Some women with their first babies don't feel movement till 24th week. You might be feeling the baby but not know it too. 

Soon enough we'll all be complaining that the baby keeps kicking us while we are trying to sleep :haha: 

Also when I want to feel him more I lay flat on my back (not for a long time I know you aren't supposed to lay on your back) and put my hand on my tummy and lay very still and I'll feel a little pop.


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> I still don't feel her moving....i feel little flutterings maybe every couple of days or so. I can't wait to start feeling her move more.
> 
> So glad you all are experiencing this! I hope my time comes soon!
> 
> Mine are more like flutters too... sometimes I feel a kick or nudge but mostly just flutters. Some women with their first babies don't feel movement till 24th week. You might be feeling the baby but not know it too.
> 
> Soon enough we'll all be complaining that the baby keeps kicking us while we are trying to sleep :haha:
> 
> Also when I want to feel him more I lay flat on my back (not for a long time I know you aren't supposed to lay on your back) and put my hand on my tummy and lay very still and I'll feel a little pop.Click to expand...

Thank you. I will try this!


----------



## Elephant5740

So i received my first purchase for my little girl yesterday! My husband loves St. Louis Blues hockey and found the most precious onesie on Etsy that had the Blues logo on front with blue ruffles on the bottom (looks like a dress!) I showed it to him when he came back from out of town yesterday and he said he can't wait to see her in it. I'm starting to like having a girl....even though there were the most adorable hockey outfits for boys ;-)


----------



## nikkie122

Elephant5740 said:


> So i received my first purchase for my little girl yesterday! My husband loves St. Louis Blues hockey and found the most precious onesie on Etsy that had the Blues logo on front with blue ruffles on the bottom (looks like a dress!) I showed it to him when he came back from out of town yesterday and he said he can't wait to see her in it. I'm starting to like having a girl....even though there were the most adorable hockey outfits for boys ;-)

Aww how cute! After finding out the gender buying stuff has really made everything more real and so fun!


----------



## nikkie122

Hey Ladies, did anyone have the anatomy scan and the ultrasound tech wasnt able to get all of the measurements because baby wouldnt move to enough to see what they needed so they have to go back for another ultrasound?


----------



## Sasha14

nikkie122 said:


> Hey Ladies, did anyone have the anatomy scan and the ultrasound tech wasnt able to get all of the measurements because baby wouldnt move to enough to see what they needed so they have to go back for another ultrasound?

Yes, I had to go back a week after my first anatomy scan bc he wouldn't get in the right position for them to get his leg length and all of the chambers of his heart.


----------



## adopim

I almost had to go back. The tech got all the measurements and was on the last one where she checks the aorta. Baby needs to roll over for that to happen. Instead of rolling over she flexed her muscles at us. Haha. We couldn't get a good view. I was supposed to meet with my doctor after the ultrasound so I did that and then went back to the scan room. Luckily, she flipped over so we could get that last bit. :)


----------



## KrisCodd

I have had 2 anatomy scans so far and LO didn't really co-operate for both lol. Last one they had thier leg tucked in under the bum so we couldn't tell gender and still couldn't see all the anatomy... not sure if I will have to go for a 3rd or not :( But still a mystery for the gender lol


----------



## nikkie122

Im glad I am not the only one that has to go back. It made a little nervous because I just wanted to know that everything with him is okay. All the measurements they did take were perfect but just wanted to know everything was okay. Guess I should stop worrying so much! Thanks ladies for the info!


----------



## Mimzy3

KrisCodd said:


> I have had 2 anatomy scans so far and LO didn't really co-operate for both lol. Last one they had thier leg tucked in under the bum so we couldn't tell gender and still couldn't see all the anatomy... not sure if I will have to go for a 3rd or not :( But still a mystery for the gender lol

Oh man! I'd be dying to know the gender if I was you! Are you anxious to find out or just going to wait and see? 

Nikki my little guy was moving around like crazy it was hard for them to get some of the measurements because he kept moving lol but they haven't told me I have to go back. But yes you're not the only one so no worries!:hugs:

Have any of you ladies started to think about your Baby Shower? My mom wants to throw me one... trying to think when is the best time to have one? A month before you're due?


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> KrisCodd said:
> 
> 
> I have had 2 anatomy scans so far and LO didn't really co-operate for both lol. Last one they had thier leg tucked in under the bum so we couldn't tell gender and still couldn't see all the anatomy... not sure if I will have to go for a 3rd or not :( But still a mystery for the gender lol
> 
> Oh man! I'd be dying to know the gender if I was you! Are you anxious to find out or just going to wait and see?
> 
> Nikki my little guy was moving around like crazy it was hard for them to get some of the measurements because he kept moving lol but they haven't told me I have to go back. But yes you're not the only one so no worries!:hugs:
> 
> Have any of you ladies started to think about your Baby Shower? My mom wants to throw me one... trying to think when is the best time to have one? A month before you're due?Click to expand...

I think a month might be cutting it too close. I would say about 2 months before your are due is better bc that way you still have time to get those items you didn't receive at your shower and you'll have some extra time to get the nursery together, wash all the sheets/clothes, etc. You may have the baby early too. I just know from what my friends tell me and i'm going on experience from when I planned a few showers for my friends.


----------



## KrisCodd

Mimzy I am anxious to find out the gender but have accepted that I might not get to know lol. I have started planning my shower with my family and am having it 1 1/2 months before my due date. I think that is even cutting it a little close but it's the best time for my friends and family so fingers cossed all goes well lol.


----------



## JustWant1

Since all of our family is out of state, I am having a really early one (3 months before my due date). My mom didn't want me traveling when I am in the third trimester, lol. It's the first grandbaby so she is being extra paranoid!

Then, my friend recently told me that she is throwing me a second baby shower here in town. She said that all my friends can't miss out on getting to buy cute things too (which I was ok with)! :) That one will be ~6-8 weeks before I am due...

So long story short, I am having two showers, and I think that I agree with what the other ladies have said, you don't want to wait too long!


----------



## Mimzy3

I'm thinking early Aug. I'm due the end of Sept so that should be okay I know cutting it a little close but Aug seems to work best for everyone. 

We painted the nursery yesterday! We went with a light blueish gray. Going to be ordering the crib and changing table soon. Its all becoming so real! I memeber over two years ago when we moved into our house picturing what this room will look like when we finally turn it into a nursery and now that time is here!:cloud9:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> I'm thinking early Aug. I'm due the end of Sept so that should be okay I know cutting it a little close but Aug seems to work best for everyone.
> 
> We painted the nursery yesterday! We went with a light blueish gray. Going to be ordering the crib and changing table soon. Its all becoming so real! I memeber over two years ago when we moved into our house picturing what this room will look like when we finally turn it into a nursery and now that time is here!:cloud9:

That's awesome.  we are debating whether or not we want to rent a three bedroom or if we will buy a house before the baby is born. We are going to apply for a mortgage this weekend to see what we're eligible for. I just want to start setting up his room!!


----------



## All Girls

Hi there. 

Do you mind if i join. 

I am due September the 21st by doctor and September 16th by dating scan. 
I am now measuring three weeks ahead which i have done on all mine. In my hospital you do not get an anomoly scan so have had no big scan. 

I have an 18 month old that was born at 35 weeks and a just turned 3 year old that was born at 36+6. Hoping this time to get to 37 weeks as my last little one picked up an infection in the hospital and was very ill. I do not want to go that road again. 

I do not know the gender. I have never found out. I had a feeling my last two were girls and have a feeling this one is a girl also. I am hoping for a girl again but i think my partner is hoping for a boy. Obviously we do not care once it is healthy.


----------



## Sasha14

All Girls said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Do you mind if i join.
> 
> I am due September the 21st by doctor and September 16th by dating scan.
> I am now measuring three weeks ahead which i have done on all mine. In my hospital you do not get an anomoly scan so have had no big scan.
> 
> I have an 18 month old that was born at 35 weeks and a just turned 3 year old that was born at 36+6. Hoping this time to get to 37 weeks as my last little one picked up an infection in the hospital and was very ill. I do not want to go that road again.
> 
> I do not know the gender. I have never found out. I had a feeling my last two were girls and have a feeling this one is a girl also. I am hoping for a girl again but i think my partner is hoping for a boy. Obviously we do not care once it is healthy.

Welcome and good luck with everything!


----------



## Mimzy3

All Girls said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Do you mind if i join.
> 
> I am due September the 21st by doctor and September 16th by dating scan.
> I am now measuring three weeks ahead which i have done on all mine. In my hospital you do not get an anomoly scan so have had no big scan.
> 
> I have an 18 month old that was born at 35 weeks and a just turned 3 year old that was born at 36+6. Hoping this time to get to 37 weeks as my last little one picked up an infection in the hospital and was very ill. I do not want to go that road again.
> 
> I do not know the gender. I have never found out. I had a feeling my last two were girls and have a feeling this one is a girl also. I am hoping for a girl again but i think my partner is hoping for a boy. Obviously we do not care once it is healthy.

Welcome:flower:

Hoping you carry to lest 37 weeks this go around too and have another healthy baby!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking early Aug. I'm due the end of Sept so that should be okay I know cutting it a little close but Aug seems to work best for everyone.
> 
> We painted the nursery yesterday! We went with a light blueish gray. Going to be ordering the crib and changing table soon. Its all becoming so real! I memeber over two years ago when we moved into our house picturing what this room will look like when we finally turn it into a nursery and now that time is here!:cloud9:
> 
> That's awesome.  we are debating whether or not we want to rent a three bedroom or if we will buy a house before the baby is born. We are going to apply for a mortgage this weekend to see what we're eligible for. I just want to start setting up his room!!Click to expand...

Its a good time to buy, good luck on your mortgage application. I know buying a house can be a pain but so worth the investment! :thumbup:


----------



## Elephant5740

All Girls said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Do you mind if i join.
> 
> I am due September the 21st by doctor and September 16th by dating scan.
> I am now measuring three weeks ahead which i have done on all mine. In my hospital you do not get an anomoly scan so have had no big scan.
> 
> I have an 18 month old that was born at 35 weeks and a just turned 3 year old that was born at 36+6. Hoping this time to get to 37 weeks as my last little one picked up an infection in the hospital and was very ill. I do not want to go that road again.
> 
> I do not know the gender. I have never found out. I had a feeling my last two were girls and have a feeling this one is a girl also. I am hoping for a girl again but i think my partner is hoping for a boy. Obviously we do not care once it is healthy.

:wave: Welcome!


----------



## Elephant5740

SASHA:

Yes, it's a great time to buy - VERY low interest rates! Good luck with whatever you decide to do!

We bought our house last May and just about renovated every room in it and it's still not finished. Good thing is, all the bedrooms are finished so i had a chance to get started on the nursery. I just hope all the construction in the rest of the house is finished by Sept. My husband and dad are the only ones working on it - which is a huge money saver but it's taking a lot longer than i expected! :hissy:


----------



## Sasha14

Elephant5740 said:


> SASHA:
> 
> Yes, it's a great time to buy - VERY low interest rates! Good luck with whatever you decide to do!
> 
> We bought our house last May and just about renovated every room in it and it's still not finished. Good thing is, all the bedrooms are finished so i had a chance to get started on the nursery. I just hope all the construction in the rest of the house is finished by Sept. My husband and dad are the only ones working on it - which is a huge money saver but it's taking a lot longer than i expected! :hissy:

We have our eye on a cute fixer upper in NJ. It's cheap and in a great neighborhood and only 5 houses down from my sister  We're keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> SASHA:
> 
> Yes, it's a great time to buy - VERY low interest rates! Good luck with whatever you decide to do!
> 
> We bought our house last May and just about renovated every room in it and it's still not finished. Good thing is, all the bedrooms are finished so i had a chance to get started on the nursery. I just hope all the construction in the rest of the house is finished by Sept. My husband and dad are the only ones working on it - which is a huge money saver but it's taking a lot longer than i expected! :hissy:
> 
> We have our eye on a cute fixer upper in NJ. It's cheap and in a great neighborhood and only 5 houses down from my sister  We're keeping our fingers crossed!Click to expand...

My fingers are crossed for you!! I love living close to my family. You'll be glad you live by your sister especially with the baby on the way! Our house is exactly where we wanted to live, yeah we had to fix it up a bit but i think it's better to live where you want rather than buying the "perfect" house in a area you rather not live in. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## All Girls

Thank you everyone for the welcome. 

I am another that can't do any rooms up. At the moment we are living with family as we are in the middle of building our house. It is hard going the 4 of us in the one bedroom right now, we have so many toys that they take up the other bedroom and we moved my 3 year old out of her room recently as she had something strange happen to her. She went unconscious for 90 minutes and we have had abnormal results from tests so waiting to see what is wrong/was wrong with her before we move her back out of our room. But we are moving soon to a rented place until our build is complete. 

I have a feeling it is another girl i am having so i am going to attack into all the boxes of baby clothes and wash and sort them all in the next month. I also need to get my hospital bag ready by next month as because i have had lletz treatment to my cervix a few months ago and premature births i am on alert for going early again. 

I am not sure how i am going to manage 3 under 3 and 3 months. Fun times ahead. I would love to be experiencing the first baby again and how you are able to enjoy all that so to those on the first enjoy every moment. 

I am debating whether to get an epidural this time. I haven't had one on the others but don't know would i like to know what it feels like with feeling nothing lol. What is everyone else going to do? I have fast enough labours. My first was under 80 minutes, the second was 20 minutes, they broke my waters and then everything went crazy. I am wondering what way this one will go.


----------



## Mimzy3

All Girls said:


> Thank you everyone for the welcome.
> 
> I am another that can't do any rooms up. At the moment we are living with family as we are in the middle of building our house. It is hard going the 4 of us in the one bedroom right now, we have so many toys that they take up the other bedroom and we moved my 3 year old out of her room recently as she had something strange happen to her. She went unconscious for 90 minutes and we have had abnormal results from tests so waiting to see what is wrong/was wrong with her before we move her back out of our room. But we are moving soon to a rented place until our build is complete.
> 
> I have a feeling it is another girl i am having so i am going to attack into all the boxes of baby clothes and wash and sort them all in the next month. I also need to get my hospital bag ready by next month as because i have had lletz treatment to my cervix a few months ago and premature births i am on alert for going early again.
> 
> I am not sure how i am going to manage 3 under 3 and 3 months. Fun times ahead. I would love to be experiencing the first baby again and how you are able to enjoy all that so to those on the first enjoy every moment.
> 
> I am debating whether to get an epidural this time. I haven't had one on the others but don't know would i like to know what it feels like with feeling nothing lol. What is everyone else going to do? I have fast enough labours. My first was under 80 minutes, the second was 20 minutes, they broke my waters and then everything went crazy. I am wondering what way this one will go.

This is my first and I'm going to try labor with no epidural. I've been reading and doing a lot of research. And decided that no epidural is the route I want to go. I know its going to hurt but our bodies were made to do this and women have been and still do it without an epidural. Nothing against ppl who chose to have the pain relieve. And who's to say when the time comes I won't change my mind. But I'm really trying to prepare myself to be able to do it without. I'm reading "Ina May's Guide to Childbirth" now I suggest it for anyone who is considering giving birth "naturally".


----------



## All Girls

I had nothing with my last two. The first labour was great. I was told i wasn't in labour that i had a kidney infection. Next thing i know i had her. I do not mind the contractions. I had 3 pushes on each and the sensation of the pressure is what i don't like. But it's only a few minutes so no big deal. Yet this time i am thinking i have experienced it twice with nothing, i wonder what it is like to have an epidural. I don't know if i would have time to have an epidural but i don't know what the drawbacks of an epidural are yet. I have not looked into it.


----------



## adopim

I had an epidural with my first. I was also induced last time as well. 2 strikes against me I still was only in active labor 7 hours (at maximum, that is going by the time I was given pitocin). I pushed her out in less than 15 minutes. I have decided that I want an epidural again this time. I may have another induction too, but that will be discussed as I get closer to due date. My epidural did not block all the feeling, but I chose to use it more to take the edge off. I didn't push my button often (3 times) and I felt the entire delivery. But I did like the edge taken off for me to get a little rest before the delivery.


----------



## Sasha14

I'm having a scheduled C section Bc of complications that may arise from a surgery that I had last year to remove uterine fibroids. Not looking forward to the recovery but its all worth it to have my little guy


----------



## Elephant5740

I am choosing to have an epidural - no doubt in my mind. I will try to not push my button too often, as adopim mentioned above, bc i would like to still "feel" the delivery. No matter what you decide to do it will be right for you!


----------



## JustWant1

Hey ladies! How is everyone feeling these days? I have been really tired lately, but it has been a few weeks now since I have gotten sick! So hopefully I can finally start to look preggo :)

I am wondering how everyone here feels about used breast pumps? I know that you can change all the hoses and everything that milk goes through, but I would rather just spend the money and buy a new one. For some reason, I just can't wrap my head around something that a bodily fluid goes through and sharing that with my baby. I know breast pumps are expensive, but I am more than happy to fork over the money for this. Normally, I don't care about things being used but this is different to me.

I just finally got my mom to understand why I don't want a used pump and now my mother in law is freaking out that I have an expensive breast pump on the registry! People don't have to buy it, so why is everyone so concerned with it? DH says we should just buy it and take it off the registry to get people to stop asking questions about it all the time... 

I am wondering how you ladies feel about used breast pumps? Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## Sasha14

JustWant1 said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone feeling these days? I have been really tired lately, but it has been a few weeks now since I have gotten sick! So hopefully I can finally start to look preggo :)
> 
> I am wondering how everyone here feels about used breast pumps? I know that you can change all the hoses and everything that milk goes through, but I would rather just spend the money and buy a new one. For some reason, I just can't wrap my head around something that a bodily fluid goes through and sharing that with my baby. I know breast pumps are expensive, but I am more than happy to fork over the money for this. Normally, I don't care about things being used but this is different to me.
> 
> I just finally got my mom to understand why I don't want a used pump and now my mother in law is freaking out that I have an expensive breast pump on the registry! People don't have to buy it, so why is everyone so concerned with it? DH says we should just buy it and take it off the registry to get people to stop asking questions about it all the time...
> 
> I am wondering how you ladies feel about used breast pumps? Am I being unreasonable?

I don't think your being unreasonable at all! It's your body, your money and most importantly YOUR baby. It's your business what u choose to do and others shouldn't be telling you otherwise or freaking out about it. I put an expensive one on my registry too and if no one buys it them ill do the same and fork over the money for it.


----------



## Dime Cuando

I don't think I'd like a used one....I considered it as there are some cheap ones on ebay but I didn't feel right about it either. I'm going to buy one, and besides, that way if anything goes wrong you can take it back, get it repaired etc.


----------



## adopim

I bought mine. I didn't feel right about a used one either or renting one. I bought mine from Target for $130 (Lanisoh brand). I didn't put it on the registry to avoid unwanted "advice" or criticism from anyone looking at my registry.


----------



## Mimzy3

Hello ladies

Hope everyone had a good holiday weekend. One of my best friends had her baby yesterday. She was due June 13th so a couple weeks early. I was right there with her and right outside the door when she gave birth. I was praying she would have an easy delivery so it wouldn't kind of freak me out for mine. And honestly it DID freak me out! She was in labor over 24 hours! Her water broke at 9:30am Sunday and she didn't deliver till 12pm Monday. She did get the epidural because she said the pain was so severe and she said the epidural was a life saver. But it didn't take away all the pain and I could hear her screaming as she pushed. She was miserable and in so much pain. And she tore which I know is very common with first time moms. On a good note baby and her are doing great both healthy no scary complications like ER C-section or cord around the next so that's good. Her baby was face up though but it didn't cause too much of a problem just more discomfort for her. But after if all she said it was no joke but she would do it a million times over! So I guess my take home message was yes its going to be painful but its all so VERY worth it! 

I have a doc apt today at noon and I'm not looking forward to it at all because I don't want them to tell me I need to slow down on my weight gain again, if they do I'm going to FLIP! Like I said before I'm 5'5 130lbs no way over weight so that lady that told me that is nuts I'm sure :haha: 

Oh and for the used breast pump question I don't think you're being unreasonable as at all. I'm not going to get my used either but I think we are just going to buy ours and not put it on the registry. But I agree with what the other ladies said its your money, your body, and your baby...so your choice!


----------



## Elephant5740

JustWant1 said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone feeling these days? I have been really tired lately, but it has been a few weeks now since I have gotten sick! So hopefully I can finally start to look preggo :)
> 
> I am wondering how everyone here feels about used breast pumps? I know that you can change all the hoses and everything that milk goes through, but I would rather just spend the money and buy a new one. For some reason, I just can't wrap my head around something that a bodily fluid goes through and sharing that with my baby. I know breast pumps are expensive, but I am more than happy to fork over the money for this. Normally, I don't care about things being used but this is different to me.
> 
> I just finally got my mom to understand why I don't want a used pump and now my mother in law is freaking out that I have an expensive breast pump on the registry! People don't have to buy it, so why is everyone so concerned with it? DH says we should just buy it and take it off the registry to get people to stop asking questions about it all the time...
> 
> I am wondering how you ladies feel about used breast pumps? Am I being unreasonable?

I wouldn't use a used pump either. If you leave it on your registry hopefully someone will do what we we did with my cousin and a group of us went in on her pump together as a gift. Why are so many people asking about this? it's your baby and it's perfectly normal to register for!


----------



## Mimzy3

wow this thread has really died! :(

Anyone doing birthing classes?


----------



## Mimzy3

sorry for accidental double post


----------



## Elephant5740

haha! You're right, it is slow on here  
We are taking a 3 hour class called "your baby's first year infant care class" and I will be taking a breast feeding class. We decided to not take a birthing class. What are you doing? Some people say the birthing class is a must, other's say it's a waste of time (it's an all day class at most hospitals here). 

I did have an appt yesterday and baby girl is looking great. The ultra sound tech did mention that i have an extra placenta. Does anyone else have this? She said it's not a huge deal, just something they note so when the baby is delivered the dr. removes both placentas.

Hope all your girls are doing well!!!!! XOXO


----------



## adopim

I am doing well. Morning sickness seems to be completely gone now, but food aversions are still going strong. :( Vegetables are still making me throw up. 
Glad your ultrasound went well :) I have never heard of having another placenta but if she isn't concerned than it really probably is nothing to worry about. 

I won't be taking any birthing classes. I didn't last time either. My plan is to labor as long as I can and then get an epidural. I have my own way of dealing with pain and it works for me so I'll just stick with that :)


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> haha! You're right, it is slow on here
> We are taking a 3 hour class called "your baby's first year infant care class" and I will be taking a breast feeding class. We decided to not take a birthing class. What are you doing? Some people say the birthing class is a must, other's say it's a waste of time (it's an all day class at most hospitals here).
> 
> I did have an appt yesterday and baby girl is looking great. The ultra sound tech did mention that i have an extra placenta. Does anyone else have this? She said it's not a huge deal, just something they note so when the baby is delivered the dr. removes both placentas.
> 
> Hope all your girls are doing well!!!!! XOXO


I have also herd both sides some ppl say its a must others say waste of time. We are doing classes at the hospital that I'm going to be giving birth at. They give a walk through of the hospital and go over how things will go, so I think it might help ease some of my anxiety. Just to kind of know what to expect. 

You had another ultra sound!!? Lucky you I would like to see my little guy again but I won't be having another US. I also have never herd of having two placentas. Maybe your body was gearing up for twins?


Have you started to feel some kicks?! :)


----------



## Mimzy3

adopim said:


> I am doing well. Morning sickness seems to be completely gone now, but food aversions are still going strong. :( Vegetables are still making me throw up.
> Glad your ultrasound went well :) I have never heard of having another placenta but if she isn't concerned than it really probably is nothing to worry about.
> 
> I won't be taking any birthing classes. I didn't last time either. My plan is to labor as long as I can and then get an epidural. I have my own way of dealing with pain and it works for me so I'll just stick with that :)

Glad your MS has subsided for the most part! I was getting sick in the am still but then I stopped taking my prenatal vitamins in the morning and I've been fine ever since. So strange because I would take it with milk and eat a big breakfast but it was still making me sick for some reason. :wacko: 

How long were you able to go before the pain gets really intense and need the epidural? Did you find that the epidural made the labor longer or not matter. Some women say it was better because it allowed them to rest for a bit before they had to start pushing.


----------



## Elephant5740

I wouldn't have had another u/s if it wasn't for my cervix. It was measuring very low at my anatomy appt last month so they had to measure it again to see if it raised at yesterday's appt and it did so that is good news but the bad news is i don't get another u/s for a while now:-(


----------



## Elephant5740

Oh and yes - i too thought that maybe my body gearing up for twins! That's what my mom and sisters thought too when i told them.


----------



## Elephant5740

adopim said:


> I am doing well. Morning sickness seems to be completely gone now, but food aversions are still going strong. :( Vegetables are still making me throw up.
> Glad your ultrasound went well :) I have never heard of having another placenta but if she isn't concerned than it really probably is nothing to worry about.
> 
> I won't be taking any birthing classes. I didn't last time either. My plan is to labor as long as I can and then get an epidural. I have my own way of dealing with pain and it works for me so I'll just stick with that :)

I understand completely with having your own way of dealing with pain. I think that's probably why i really don't care to take a birthing class either because i know my instincts will just take over anyway.


----------



## All Girls

I'm not taking any classes and haven't done on my others either. I will admit when it got to one stage of my oldest labour i really wished i had because with the tremendous feeling of pressure i forgot how to even breath. 

I had no pain relief on either of my kids. I am not sure what do to this time. I don't like the thought of epidural and declined on my others, but i also am dreading this labour. I loved my first childs labour. My second labour was very intense as they broke my waters due to excess fluids and my labour lasted 20 minutes. But i think i won't bother with epidural this time either, it's nice to be up off the bed walking and showering 15 minutes later.


----------



## adopim

Mimzy3 said:


> Glad your MS has subsided for the most part! I was getting sick in the am still but then I stopped taking my prenatal vitamins in the morning and I've been fine ever since. So strange because I would take it with milk and eat a big breakfast but it was still making me sick for some reason. :wacko:
> 
> How long were you able to go before the pain gets really intense and need the epidural? Did you find that the epidural made the labor longer or not matter. Some women say it was better because it allowed them to rest for a bit before they had to start pushing.

My prenatals are pretty strong things (according to my nurse, but they are just the OTC Similac prenatals) and I was getting sick too. I started taking them before bed and that helped.

I believe that I got my epidural about 4 hours into active labor. It made the last 3 hours of labor tolerable. I liked the fact that I could rest a little before the delivery. Granted, I pushed less than 15 minutes but I felt like I had the stamina to push because I got that little rest. It did not take away all the pain, but enough to help me relax a bit.
I didnt have too much of the meds in my system I was up and showering within 25 minutes of giving birth. It just felt like both my legs were asleep. It didn't hinder my ability to stand or walk on them. But I have heard different stories from different people. I think it depends on how much you push the button too.


----------



## Sasha14

I'm having a scheduled c-section so I guess birthing classes aren't really necessary for me. We are going to look into a class about infant care though. 
I have an ultrasound on Tuesday and can't wait to see my little guy again. My dr wants a high risk dr to do another anatomy scan Bc the tech from the ultrasound dept reported a FAINT echogenic intracardiac focus on his heart. My dr is 99% sure it's absolutely nothing and just wants another ultrasound by a dr that she trusts. Apparently this marker can be related to downs but she said considering I'm 28, my first trimester screening said I was at the lowest risk possible for downs AND everything else in his first anatomy scan was just fine besides that faint mark she thinks it was a mistake and that its all just fine. There were absolutely no other markers so my husband and I aren't worrying until we have something to actually worry about.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> I'm having a scheduled c-section so I guess birthing classes aren't really necessary for me. We are going to look into a class about infant care though.
> I have an ultrasound on Tuesday and can't wait to see my little guy again. My dr wants a high risk dr to do another anatomy scan Bc the tech from the ultrasound dept reported a FAINT echogenic intracardiac focus on his heart. My dr is 99% sure it's absolutely nothing and just wants another ultrasound by a dr that she trusts. Apparently this marker can be related to downs but she said considering I'm 28, my first trimester screening said I was at the lowest risk possible for downs AND everything else in his first anatomy scan was just fine besides that faint mark she thinks it was a mistake and that its all just fine. There were absolutely no other markers so my husband and I aren't worrying until we have something to actually worry about.

Good job on not worrying till you have something to worry about! I think that's the right attitude to have :thumbup: I'm sure it was just a mistake :) And your right you prob don't need any birthing classes with a scheduled C-section. So nice that you'll know exactly what day your little guy is coming! 

Elephant glad you US showed that your cervix was looking good! 


All Girls did you do anything to prepare yourself to be able to give labor without pain meds? Did you deliver in hospital with doc or with midwife? 

Adopim thanks for sharing your experience and I think that makes perfect sense that if you push the button less you will be able to feel more and possibly walk around shortly after birth.


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> I'm having a scheduled c-section so I guess birthing classes aren't really necessary for me. We are going to look into a class about infant care though.
> I have an ultrasound on Tuesday and can't wait to see my little guy again. My dr wants a high risk dr to do another anatomy scan Bc the tech from the ultrasound dept reported a FAINT echogenic intracardiac focus on his heart. My dr is 99% sure it's absolutely nothing and just wants another ultrasound by a dr that she trusts. Apparently this marker can be related to downs but she said considering I'm 28, my first trimester screening said I was at the lowest risk possible for downs AND everything else in his first anatomy scan was just fine besides that faint mark she thinks it was a mistake and that its all just fine. There were absolutely no other markers so my husband and I aren't worrying until we have something to actually worry about.

Let us know how it goes on Tuesday! Your odds of anything being wrong seem to be VERY good so that's wonderful news! AND you get to see your little man - YEY!


----------



## Sasha14

Thanks for the support ladies! We've known about this for a month now but didn't want to make a big deal out of it. My cousin is a doctor and I called him the day I found out to ask his advice and he said there is a 1% chance of it being downs with just that one isolated marker. I'll def keep you all posted!


----------



## nikkie122

Your odds are really good and I am sure baby is very healthy and nothing is wrong.. Let us know how it goes though!


----------



## All Girls

Mimzi i delivered in a hospital with a midwife and student midwife on my first. 

I went into it clueless. I had no classes and all i had seen was what i had seen on TV. I expected it to be terrible pain and had thought i would get an epidural. I did not realise i was in labour and the midwives told me i wasn't, as i wasn't due for a few weeks more. 

When i did find out i was in labour they asked if i wanted an epidural and i said not now because the pain was manageable. The contractions were coming fast but they didn't feel as bad as they looked on TV and once they were over you felt perfect again until the next one. So it was very manageable. She told me i would have hours of labour as it was my first. My daughter was born an hour after that, my partner barely made it into the hospital. I think i was relaxed because i had no idea what to expect and just went with it. My labour progressed very fast and got more intense and when i got to that stage of saying 'i cannot do this' and wanting the epidural it was too late because when you feel like that you know it's the very end and almost over. The labour was not bad at all and i was surprised i did not have pain relief but then again my labour from start to over was only 80 minutes, 2 minutes of pushing. If it had been hours and hours things would probably have been different. 

On DD2 because they artificially broke my waters and said i really should have the epidural as it is painful once they go. They were right, it was like one long contraction from then to her being born. I went fast again, 20 minutes. I found her hard going but it was also the first anniversary of a family member's death and i was emotionally in bits going into that hospital. My second labour was a premature birth and i had not been feeling well for weeks beforehand so i wasn't mentally or physically able for it. I had been in a wheelchair and had not walked or been without pain for weeks. SPD. 

I rathered my first labour. Not knowing made it all the more relaxing and easy to go with the flow. You never knew what was coming later. If i could do my first labour again i would have 10 children.

All i would say going in on your first is go in with an open mind. You may or may not want an epidural. Leave your options open and have it in your head i can do this and if i want an epidural so be it. There is no medals at the end of it no matter how you give birth, no matter what we use or don't use. 
What i will say is TRY to enjoy it. It is a wonderful experience and every contraction brings you closer to meeting your baby. I keep the gender as a surprise to spur me on to get it over with quicker to find out what i am having. My first was such a great experience even though at times i thought i was going to die or burst or both. After you give birth and are just there looking at your baby, the lines on the hands, the perfect little ears and thinking how amazing it all is. That you get this perfect bundle from something the size of a dot is amazing. I will never forget that feeling. If i could have had gone through labour the next day again i would have. Enjoy it. It is amazing. All of it. Even the not so nice bits.


----------



## Mimzy3

All Girls 

Thank you for sharing your experience! My plan is to try and labor without epidural but if I end up needing one.. oh well. Everyone's experience that I've talked to about labor is so different you never know what you're going to get. I don't think any amount of reading or classes will allow anyone to be fully prepared. But I still do the reading and I'm doing classes lol....:wacko:

So my little guy has been really moving in there lately!! Kicks are even painful sometimes! Can't imagine how its going to get... 

Elephant just thought of something I member you saying you hadn't felt movement a few weeks ago maybe you didn't feel movement sooner because of the two placentas? Just a thought... are you feeling her kicks now?


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> All Girls
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience! My plan is to try and labor without epidural but if I end up needing one.. oh well. Everyone's experience that I've talked to about labor is so different you never know what you're going to get. I don't think any amount of reading or classes will allow anyone to be fully prepared. But I still do the reading and I'm doing classes lol....:wacko:
> 
> So my little guy has been really moving in there lately!! Kicks are even painful sometimes! Can't imagine how its going to get...
> 
> Elephant just thought of something I member you saying you hadn't felt movement a few weeks ago maybe you didn't feel movement sooner because of the two placentas? Just a thought... are you feeling her kicks now?

Great to hear your little man is on the move, mimzy! 

I now feel my little one move more and more - thank you for asking. Still very settle kicks, nothing too strong yet, but it's a relief to feel her now. I really can't wait until i feel a definite jab! I'm sure even though it's painful it's still a great feeling


----------



## JustWant1

Hey ladies, just wondering if your spouse has been able to feel the kicks yet??! DH wants to feel the baby so bad, but everytime he has his hand on my stomach, he can't feel it... Even if I can feel it and know he's in there kicking away! Just wondering at what point DH will be able to feel them too!! My friend said her hubby couldn't feel the baby until 25 weeks. 

So glad everyone is doing well and all the little babies are just in there cooking away :) Another thing is, have you all realized how close you are getting to the third trimester!??? Soooo exciting!!!


----------



## adopim

I felt kicks on the outside at 19 weeks. DH felt it for the first time at about 20 weeks. I didn't feel my first baby kicking on the outside until about 24 weeks or so.


----------



## Elephant5740

JustWant1 said:


> Hey ladies, just wondering if your spouse has been able to feel the kicks yet??! DH wants to feel the baby so bad, but everytime he has his hand on my stomach, he can't feel it... Even if I can feel it and know he's in there kicking away! Just wondering at what point DH will be able to feel them too!! My friend said her hubby couldn't feel the baby until 25 weeks.
> 
> So glad everyone is doing well and all the little babies are just in there cooking away :) Another thing is, have you all realized how close you are getting to the third trimester!??? Soooo exciting!!!

Yes!! Just a few more weeks until the 3rd trimester!! VERY exciting!


----------



## Sasha14

Hi ladies! The dr appt/ultrasound went great today. She has full confidence that he is just fine and didn't see an echogenic focus ANYWHERE in his heart. Thank god!! I got some cute pics and 3-D ones of his face. It's such a relief.


----------



## Sasha14

JustWant1 said:


> Hey ladies, just wondering if your spouse has been able to feel the kicks yet??! DH wants to feel the baby so bad, but everytime he has his hand on my stomach, he can't feel it... Even if I can feel it and know he's in there kicking away! Just wondering at what point DH will be able to feel them too!! My friend said her hubby couldn't feel the baby until 25 weeks.
> 
> So glad everyone is doing well and all the little babies are just in there cooking away :) Another thing is, have you all realized how close you are getting to the third trimester!??? Soooo exciting!!!

My husband first felt him on Mother's Day. He actually saw the kick this past weekend. He kicked me so hard my stomach bowed in that spot lol!


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Hi ladies! The dr appt/ultrasound went great today. She has full confidence that he is just fine and didn't see an echogenic focus ANYWHERE in his heart. Thank god!! I got some cute pics and 3-D ones of his face. It's such a relief.

That's great news!!! YEY!


----------



## Mimzy3

DH felt kicks a few weeks ago. Last week was the first time I saw kicks from the outside. Now I can see them more frequently. Weird thing is my little guy was SUPER active and today I can feel him at times but not nearly as active as yesterday hopefully that's normal? 

Sasha so glad everything turned out good, I had a feeling it would!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> Hi ladies! The dr appt/ultrasound went great today. She has full confidence that he is just fine and didn't see an echogenic focus ANYWHERE in his heart. Thank god!! I got some cute pics and 3-D ones of his face. It's such a relief.

Great news, very happy for you all.


----------



## Sasha14

Thanks ladies! I was so nervous waiting in the exam room for the dr to come in with the results. Luckily hubby was with me to keep be more relaxed. The tech said my little guy was weighing in around 1lb 10 ounces. He's right on track! What a breath of fresh air. 

So I have a TMI question. Since my 3rd month I've been noticing that the tips of my nips have had what looks like a dried yellow substance on them. Thought it would be too early for colostrum but not sure... Any of you ladies been noticing this??


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Hello everyone! I've been MIA for a whole month but just enjoyed catching up reading this thread. A month ago we packed up our home in Florida and moved across country to our home state of Massachusetts. Then my best friend was getting married and my life has been busy and chaotic! We are living in my parents house right now which is making me feel so unprepared for the arrival of our little girl but I'm sure it'll all work out in the end. 
I found a new Dr up here and am very happy with them so far. Only bummer is that my last dr gave me tons of ultrasounds (I had four by 20 weeks) and this dr wont be giving me anymore. Ive been spoiled lol.
Im torn about whether or not i want to do birthing classes. I do kind of feel like since every birth is so different that it might be nice to go in with no real expectations. I do know I have no plans of getting an epidural. I might be forced to have a csection as I have a uterine abnormality that may cause a breech baby but I'll cross that road if I come to it. No need to stress over that now. 
I have to say my little girl has been moving and i just love it. Mimzy like your little boy some days she is really active and some days not so much. My husband and a few others have felt her move which is just so awesome.
It's nice to hear things are going great for you guys :)


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Hello everyone! I've been MIA for a whole month but just enjoyed catching up reading this thread. A month ago we packed up our home in Florida and moved across country to our home state of Massachusetts. Then my best friend was getting married and my life has been busy and chaotic! We are living in my parents house right now which is making me feel so unprepared for the arrival of our little girl but I'm sure it'll all work out in the end.
> I found a new Dr up here and am very happy with them so far. Only bummer is that my last dr gave me tons of ultrasounds (I had four by 20 weeks) and this dr wont be giving me anymore. Ive been spoiled lol.
> Im torn about whether or not i want to do birthing classes. I do kind of feel like since every birth is so different that it might be nice to go in with no real expectations. I do know I have no plans of getting an epidural. I might be forced to have a csection as I have a uterine abnormality that may cause a breech baby but I'll cross that road if I come to it. No need to stress over that now.
> I have to say my little girl has been moving and i just love it. Mimzy like your little boy some days she is really active and some days not so much. My husband and a few others have felt her move which is just so awesome.
> It's nice to hear things are going great for you guys :)

Welcome back! Glad up hear your doing well and like your new Dr.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hello LITE....you've been busy! Don't panic about being unprepared - it means you have something to do for the next few months to make the time pass quicker. My DH keeps telling me to stop buying stuff as i wont have anything left to do this summer but I have a love affair with amazon.com and work on the computer all day so it's just not possible.


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Thanks ladies! I was so nervous waiting in the exam room for the dr to come in with the results. Luckily hubby was with me to keep be more relaxed. The tech said my little guy was weighing in around 1lb 10 ounces. He's right on track! What a breath of fresh air.
> 
> So I have a TMI question. Since my 3rd month I've been noticing that the tips of my nips have had what looks like a dried yellow substance on them. Thought it would be too early for colostrum but not sure... Any of you ladies been noticing this??

Glad to hear your little boy is on track!
About your question...I have not had this happen to me, did you call your Dr.? Let us know what he/she says if you do!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Thanks ladies! I was so nervous waiting in the exam room for the dr to come in with the results. Luckily hubby was with me to keep be more relaxed. The tech said my little guy was weighing in around 1lb 10 ounces. He's right on track! What a breath of fresh air.
> 
> So I have a TMI question. Since my 3rd month I've been noticing that the tips of my nips have had what looks like a dried yellow substance on them. Thought it would be too early for colostrum but not sure... Any of you ladies been noticing this??

I haven't had any but I've read some women who do as early as 22 weeks. I also read its a good sign breast feeding will be successful, so yah for that! If you plan on breast feeding that is.


----------



## Mimzy3

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Hello everyone! I've been MIA for a whole month but just enjoyed catching up reading this thread. A month ago we packed up our home in Florida and moved across country to our home state of Massachusetts. Then my best friend was getting married and my life has been busy and chaotic! We are living in my parents house right now which is making me feel so unprepared for the arrival of our little girl but I'm sure it'll all work out in the end.
> I found a new Dr up here and am very happy with them so far. Only bummer is that my last dr gave me tons of ultrasounds (I had four by 20 weeks) and this dr wont be giving me anymore. Ive been spoiled lol.
> Im torn about whether or not i want to do birthing classes. I do kind of feel like since every birth is so different that it might be nice to go in with no real expectations. I do know I have no plans of getting an epidural. I might be forced to have a csection as I have a uterine abnormality that may cause a breech baby but I'll cross that road if I come to it. No need to stress over that now.
> I have to say my little girl has been moving and i just love it. Mimzy like your little boy some days she is really active and some days not so much. My husband and a few others have felt her move which is just so awesome.
> It's nice to hear things are going great for you guys :)

Yes you've def been busy! That's good that you like your new doc. I won't be getting any more US either :( Good attitude with not worry about it now and no need to stress, I need to take that advice lol. I'm so worried about labor and how mine will go! 

I've read they are most active 24-28 weeks so I'm really enjoying all this movement now! It is great when others can feel or see it too. My mom and DH have been able to feel it so far. DH is gone for military half the month he left the 1st and won't be back till the 16th. I'm sure not seeing me every day when he gets back I'll look even bigger! And he'll be able to feel stronger kicks. Something to look forward to. 

How is everyone else's bumps looking? Mine seems huge and to think just a little over half way still have a lot of growing to do! :wacko:


----------



## Mimzy3

Is it just me or is this a BIG bump for how far along I am? Took this a couple days ago. Some people tell me I'm big and must have a big baby others say I'm small for 6 months?
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## adopim

My 24 week bump as of last Sunday:

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A3CDDD0A-381A-479E-B462-A131FEA5B253-4174-0000055F1181C7EE_zpsc4d70ce1.jpg

I wouldn't listen to what anyone says about how big (or small) you are. I think you have a lovely bump. Every woman is different, and sometimes the size of the bump does not always indicate the size of the baby.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Is it just me or is this a BIG bump for how far along I am? Took this a couple days ago. Some people tell me I'm big and must have a big baby others say I'm small for 6 months?

You look perfect...don't listen to anyone about "too big" or "too small" we all carry differently based on our body frames and previous pregger weights. I showed really early and everyone made comments about how "big" I was. Now I'm slowing down a bit on the bump growth but he's measuring just normal. If I can ill post a pic later.


----------



## Sasha14

adopim said:


> My 24 week bump as of last Sunday:
> 
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A3CDDD0A-381A-479E-B462-A131FEA5B253-4174-0000055F1181C7EE_zpsc4d70ce1.jpg
> 
> I wouldn't listen to what anyone says about how big (or small) you are. I think you have a lovely bump. Every woman is different, and sometimes the size of the bump does not always indicate the size of the baby.

I look a lot like you with my bump except my belly button hasn't popped yet lol. I feel like its going to anyway now though!


----------



## Mimzy3

adopim said:


> My 24 week bump as of last Sunday:
> 
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A3CDDD0A-381A-479E-B462-A131FEA5B253-4174-0000055F1181C7EE_zpsc4d70ce1.jpg
> 
> I wouldn't listen to what anyone says about how big (or small) you are. I think you have a lovely bump. Every woman is different, and sometimes the size of the bump does not always indicate the size of the baby.

Cute bump! Ours look similar in size. Sasha mine hasn't popped out just yet either.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Well this is me at 25 weeks....I am apparently 'quite overweight' according to the midwife, who is threatening to put me on a diet after my GD test next week. :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20130606_007.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## adopim

Mine popped at about 28 weeks last time. It decided to start popping earlier this time. For someone with an extraordinarily deep belly button, I am quite amazed that it started to come out this early. Haha (yet I was amazed at 28 weeks since I didn't see it happening until at least 34 weeks last time :haha:)

Dime, from that picture it doesn't look like you are "quite overweight" at all. Have you gained a ton of weight so far and she's worried about the fast weight gain? It just doesn't make sense any other way (to me)


----------



## YoungNImum

love all the bump shots heres mine:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







23+5wk pic.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dime Cuando

Dime Cuando said:


> Well this is me at 25 weeks....I am apparently 'quite overweight' according to the midwife, who is threatening to put me on a diet after my GD test next week. :growlmad:

Yes, it seems my weight has ballooned, at least that is according to the midwife's scales. At home I weigh myself occasionally and it's significantly less :wacko: Honestly I don't think I look that huge but she certainly made me feel like I was at my last appointment. 

I'm translating this into lbs for you - it appears I've gained about 25 lbs. That is a lot considering that I've still got a while to go yet and a lot more to gain. I am eating heathily but I've alway had a good appetite but the m/w wants me to cut back which is hard for me as I get hungry. I have started an exercise routine now to see if I can stop it getting out of hand.


----------



## Mimzy3

Dime Cuando said:


> Well this is me at 25 weeks....I am apparently 'quite overweight' according to the midwife, who is threatening to put me on a diet after my GD test next week. :growlmad:

overweight are you kidding me!?? I think you look great! My OB told me to "slow it down" on the weight gain too. Its super annoying I try to not let it bother me but its hard not to.


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> Well this is me at 25 weeks....I am apparently 'quite overweight' according to the midwife, who is threatening to put me on a diet after my GD test next week. :growlmad:

What???!! She's crazy! You look great!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Mimzy3 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Well this is me at 25 weeks....I am apparently 'quite overweight' according to the midwife, who is threatening to put me on a diet after my GD test next week. :growlmad:
> 
> overweight are you kidding me!?? I think you look great! My OB told me to "slow it down" on the weight gain too. Its super annoying I try to not let it bother me but its hard not to.Click to expand...

I came out of the appointment feeling pretty low to be honest....when it's your first, you have no past experience to compare it to so yes, comments like that do end up getting you down. I recognise that according to the charts, I've gone off the scale a bit....but everyone's body reacts differently to pregnancy and a professional midwife should at least acknowledge that instead of insinuating that I eat junk which is completely untrue. 

I think the calorie elves are force feeding me cake during the night when I'm asleep - it's the only explanation to the weight gain.


----------



## adopim

Exercising I'm sure will help, just make sure that you aren't overdoing it. Really as long as you aren't having complications due to weight I don't understand why your midwife would make such a big deal about it. Normal weight gain is 25-35lbs (11-16kg) unless you were severely overweight pre-pregnancy. I have always been told that a little more is not the end of the world, it's just an average. Some women can eat healthy and exercise and still gain a ton of weight. I would still try not to worry yourself over it. Because I think you look great too!


----------



## Sasha14

Anyone go through days when your LO is active the whole day and then goes a day or 2 with our much activity at all? Today I barely notice he's in there. Makes me worry :-/


----------



## adopim

Yes. At this stage it is normal. The babies are still small enough they can still hide. Most doctors recommend starting kick counts at 28 weeks because they are big enough that they can't hide anymore. Mine is active almost all the time though. Haha. Quiet days usually indicate a growth spurt. 
When I don't feel her for a while I take some time and do kick counts. :)


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Anyone go through days when your LO is active the whole day and then goes a day or 2 with our much activity at all? Today I barely notice he's in there. Makes me worry :-/

Yes! I posted something about this just the other day. My little guy was super active Monday barely at all Tues and Wed. and active again today. It worries me a bit too. But whenever I really want to feel him I can, if I just lay down and wait a min or two. You could try that when your worried. But its normal I've read.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Dime Cuando said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Well this is me at 25 weeks....I am apparently 'quite overweight' according to the midwife, who is threatening to put me on a diet after my GD test next week. :growlmad:
> 
> Omg this kills me! Even if you have gained higher than what's expected at this time there is no way anyone could call you quite overweight! Every pregnancy is different and they shouldnrecognize that a little more.
> 
> On a side note - every morning my husband puts his hand on my belly and its like my little girl knows he is there and starts kicking away. I love it. And last night she was kicking for 25 min straight and i was in heaven. I just love being pregnant right now.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Mimzy3

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Well this is me at 25 weeks....I am apparently 'quite overweight' according to the midwife, who is threatening to put me on a diet after my GD test next week. :growlmad:
> 
> Omg this kills me! Even if you have gained higher than what's expected at this time there is no way anyone could call you quite overweight! Every pregnancy is different and they shouldnrecognize that a little more.
> 
> On a side note - every morning my husband puts his hand on my belly and its like my little girl knows he is there and starts kicking away. I love it. And last night she was kicking for 25 min straight and i was in heaven. I just love being pregnant right now.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm obsessed with feeling him kick! I always have my hand on my belly when I'm laying on the couch at night just waiting for him to kick. And in the middle of the night whenever I wake up and in the am too lol! It is the best feeling! :cloud9:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## adopim

I love feeling the kicks too. Sometimes they hurt a little bit though, if she kicks a sore ligament but not too bad. :) I've always got my hand on my belly too.


----------



## Sasha14

I love feeling him kick too! Hubby felt a few good ones yesterday morning. I also feel for him when I get up in the middle of the night. He was active ALL day yesterday. I'm sure he's pooped out today lol!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I mostly feel her movements all the way on my right side. Occasionally I feel movements in the left. Do you think its possible she is sideways? I don't feel as though she is up and down at all.


----------



## Dime Cuando

I also feel almost all of baby's movements on one side, my left....the m/w said her head is just under my rib cage and that's way I feel kicks so low down. 

I had the glucose test this morning but I don't get the results until next week. Here, we are given the drink to have at home and then just pop to the clinic to get our blood taken so I was in and out in 20 mins.


----------



## adopim

My LO still switches positions. Pretty soon she won't be small enough for that anymore. It seems most the time she is head down these days though! 

I get to have my glucose test next week. I get to stay at the clinic the full hour lol. I can't wait to just get it over with! Haha.


----------



## Dime Cuando

It was like drinking pure syrup. I kept telling myelf that i've drank worse things in the past but they were usually followed by silly dancing and a headache - not a blood test. Hopefully it comes out ok so i don't have to deal with the midwife...


----------



## Mimzy3

adopim said:


> My LO still switches positions. Pretty soon she won't be small enough for that anymore. It seems most the time she is head down these days though!
> 
> I get to have my glucose test next week. I get to stay at the clinic the full hour lol. I can't wait to just get it over with! Haha.

My glucose test isn't for two weeks, I also have to be there for an hour but during that hour I'll see the doc. 

My little guys switches positions a lot too. But mostly I feel him on the left side. Doc said placenta is on the right so it would make since that he would stay more to the left then. But I also feel little flutters down low sometimes. The kicks are mostly up high near my belly button or more to the left of it. Sometimes I get this hard ball to the left of my belly button I have no idea if its his head or butt lol


----------



## Sasha14

I usually feel him more on the left side. Sometimes a quick kick on the right but not often. He likes to kick my bladder a lot which is no fun! I haven't glucose test next week. Dr said to block out 2 plus hours for it. Soooo not looking forward to that.


----------



## Elephant5740

I will get my glucose checked in 2 weeks. Not looking forward to it either but at least it's better than being at work haha!

At my last appt, 2 weeks ago, the u/s showed that little girl was sideways. I feel flutters to the side and sometimes very low in my abdomen. My dr. said that she will eventually turn.


----------



## nikkie122

I have my glucose test in about 3 weeks.. They also gave me the drink to have at home and then I just have to go into the office to have blood drawn. Really hoping that I pass and do not have to worry about it.. 

I am feeling my little one move as well and can feel some kicks too. Everytime I try to have DH feel the baby stops.. So poor DH hasnt felt him yet. Im hoping soon though!


----------



## adopim

Babies can be so stubborn when it comes to Daddy. Mine was for a long time and still get stubborn occasionally. 
I think my little one is doing the "Cupid Shuffle" in there. I feel her literally all over the place. :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

Been a while ladies! Hope everyone had a good father's day. Most of us are in the double digits till our babies are here! Can you believe it!! It really has gone by faster than I thought it would. 

How is everyone feeling? My little guy now stretches out and I can feel him on both sides its pretty crazy. My hunger has been increasing lately too. Although I don't think my bump has grown much the past couple of weeks. :shrug: 

I sleep terribly I wake up all the time and have a hard time falling back asleep. I'll wake up for all kinds of reasons, bathroom, too hot, just uncomfortable. Its frustrating! 

Now for a little TMI I get these sharp pains every now in then in my vagina I read it can be from stretching or the baby kicking you, but does anyone else feel this?


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Been a while ladies! Hope everyone had a good father's day. Most of us are in the double digits till our babies are here! Can you believe it!! It really has gone by faster than I thought it would.
> 
> How is everyone feeling? My little guy now stretches out and I can feel him on both sides its pretty crazy. My hunger has been increasing lately too. Although I don't think my bump has grown much the past couple of weeks. :shrug:
> 
> I sleep terribly I wake up all the time and have a hard time falling back asleep. I'll wake up for all kinds of reasons, bathroom, too hot, just uncomfortable. Its frustrating!
> 
> Now for a little TMI I get these sharp pains every now in then in my vagina I read it can be from stretching or the baby kicking you, but does anyone else feel this?

I have the same issue sleeping. It's so frustrating! As for the sharp pains in your vagina, I have had them. Not very often but an occasional sharp quick pain. My coworker told me that she got that a lot in her last couple months. 

It's def crazy to think that we are in double digits. I feel like it was just yesterday that we were announcing that we were expecting! I can't wait to meet my little guy. It's amazing how much you can love someone with out even meeting them yet.


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Been a while ladies! Hope everyone had a good father's day. Most of us are in the double digits till our babies are here! Can you believe it!! It really has gone by faster than I thought it would.
> 
> How is everyone feeling? My little guy now stretches out and I can feel him on both sides its pretty crazy. My hunger has been increasing lately too. Although I don't think my bump has grown much the past couple of weeks. :shrug:
> 
> I sleep terribly I wake up all the time and have a hard time falling back asleep. I'll wake up for all kinds of reasons, bathroom, too hot, just uncomfortable. Its frustrating!
> 
> Now for a little TMI I get these sharp pains every now in then in my vagina I read it can be from stretching or the baby kicking you, but does anyone else feel this?

Yes, it has gone by fast!!
I haven't gotten the sharp pains you are speaking of but from time to time i do get a bruising feeling around my vagina area like someone just punched me there. Wonder if they are related somehow???


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha yeah from what I've read seems like most women don't really get that pain till more like 30 weeks which kind of worries me but I'm prob just being paranoid.

Elephant I don't really have a bruised feeling per say...but ever since being preg I've been more swollen down there but its not painful. I guess just from increased blood flow :shrug:


----------



## Dime Cuando

It's all going so fast....I move to the third tri tomorrow. Got my results back from the glucose test - all fine. 

I can't say I've had any issues with sleeping - I used to be an insomniac and now sleep better than ever and usually have an hour in the afternoon too. I hope the baby likes her sleep....


----------



## JustWant1

Mimzy, I would say that is all it is - increased blood flow. Sometimes I get little pains too but I don't worry too much about them. As long as you can still feel baby moving then everything is just fine  

I can't believe we are all getting ready to move into the third trimester! I know it seems weird, but I just can't wait to meet our little guy already! I already love him so much! And I also can't wait to see my awesome hubby as a dad, he is going to be incredible! I am just so excited for the next few months! 

How is everyone's nursery coming along? We haven't even gotten rid of all the office furniture because we need to sell some of it. So much left to do in such a short period of time! Is anyone else being destroyed by heartburn? Sometimes its so bad that I just have to try to sleep on the couch in the reclining seat...

Oh and I haven't had my glucose test yet, that will be next week I believe. And my doc said that I will have to stay the whole time so it could be up to 2 hours :( But as long as everything turns out ok, I think it will be worth it! Congrats Dime on your negative test :)


----------



## Dime Cuando

JustWant1 said:


> Mimzy, I would say that is all it is - increased blood flow. Sometimes I get little pains too but I don't worry too much about them. As long as you can still feel baby moving then everything is just fine
> 
> I can't believe we are all getting ready to move into the third trimester! I know it seems weird, but I just can't wait to meet our little guy already! I already love him so much! And I also can't wait to see my awesome hubby as a dad, he is going to be incredible! I am just so excited for the next few months!
> 
> How is everyone's nursery coming along? We haven't even gotten rid of all the office furniture because we need to sell some of it. So much left to do in such a short period of time! Is anyone else being destroyed by heartburn? Sometimes its so bad that I just have to try to sleep on the couch in the reclining seat...
> 
> Oh and I haven't had my glucose test yet, that will be next week I believe. And my doc said that I will have to stay the whole time so it could be up to 2 hours :( But as long as everything turns out ok, I think it will be worth it! Congrats Dime on your negative test :)

Thanks! I was quite pleased because the midwife has been threatening me with diets because of gaining 'too much weight' in her opinion so now I think I am off the hook.
I am also getting heartburn....I carry Almax on me now (similiar to Tums) which does sort it out for a few hours.


----------



## Sasha14

JustWant1 said:


> Mimzy, I would say that is all it is - increased blood flow. Sometimes I get little pains too but I don't worry too much about them. As long as you can still feel baby moving then everything is just fine
> 
> I can't believe we are all getting ready to move into the third trimester! I know it seems weird, but I just can't wait to meet our little guy already! I already love him so much! And I also can't wait to see my awesome hubby as a dad, he is going to be incredible! I am just so excited for the next few months!
> 
> How is everyone's nursery coming along? We haven't even gotten rid of all the office furniture because we need to sell some of it. So much left to do in such a short period of time! Is anyone else being destroyed by heartburn? Sometimes its so bad that I just have to try to sleep on the couch in the reclining seat...
> 
> Oh and I haven't had my glucose test yet, that will be next week I believe. And my doc said that I will have to stay the whole time so it could be up to 2 hours :( But as long as everything turns out ok, I think it will be worth it! Congrats Dime on your negative test :)

We have a few pieces of furniture to clear out of the room for the baby still too. My shower is next month so we can start to put his furniture together next month after that so I'm excited. I'm at my glucose test as we speak. I'm sooo bored and tired. It's miserable. And the 3 blood draws are no fun either. Hoping everything comes out fine Bc I don't want to have to do this again! Lol


----------



## Mimzy3

justwant1

Not weird at all... I already can't wait to meet my little guy too! Its def an exciting time! Our nursery has come together pretty quickly my husband was excited to get it all set up. He has framed some of his old comic cards from when he was a little boy and hung them up. We have the crib, dresser, and changing table. All we really need left for furniture is a glider. Our baby shower is early Aug so then we will get some of the final things that we'll need..hopefully. There is sooo much stuff you need for a newborn! 

Dime good news on the test:thumbup:

I've actually decided to meet with a midwife I normally see my OB. My first apt is tomorrow morning with her. Any questions you ladies can suggest that I should make sure to ask her?


----------



## 3athena3

Hi again all! I haven't been on in ages, super busy here. Glad everyone's pregnancy is going so well! Failed my 1 hr glucose test so had to do the 3 hr fasting glucose test which was normal. The same thing happened with my son but happy everything is ok this time too. 
Baby girls room is almost done, yay!

I'm having a scheduled c-section since I had to have one with my son. Official due date is september 3rd. Talked to the Dr. last week and the c-section will be scheduled sometime between Aug 20-27 depending on how these last few weeks go. Can't wait to meet our daughter and for our son to be a big brother!


----------



## Elephant5740

3athena3 said:


> Hi again all! I haven't been on in ages, super busy here. Glad everyone's pregnancy is going so well! Failed my 1 hr glucose test so had to do the 3 hr fasting glucose test which was normal. The same thing happened with my son but happy everything is ok this time too.
> Baby girls room is almost done, yay!
> 
> I'm having a scheduled c-section since I had to have one with my son. Official due date is september 3rd. Talked to the Dr. last week and the c-section will be scheduled sometime between Aug 20-27 depending on how these last few weeks go. Can't wait to meet our daughter and for our son to be a big brother!

YEY so happy eveything went ok with your glucose and that you have your pregnancy scheduled! Your daughter will be here before you know it!


----------



## Mimzy3

How's everyone doing ? I've noticed I've been super tired again lately! Must be the third tri symptoms kicking in already who knows :shrug: but my second tri energy is def lacking and I miss it! lol 

I switched providers I'm now with a midwife vs OB think this is the best choice for me as far as my hopes to have a natural water birth. Does everyone have to go every two weeks once they reach 28 weeks? 

DH is getting excited he keeps saying I just want him out already, I just have to remind him he's not done "cooking" yet :haha: I think he gets a bit jealous because I can bond much more with the baby and can feel him. He gets to feel the kicks every now and then but its not the same I'm sure.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> How's everyone doing ? I've noticed I've been super tired again lately! Must be the third tri symptoms kicking in already who knows :shrug: but my second tri energy is def lacking and I miss it! lol
> 
> I switched providers I'm now with a midwife vs OB think this is the best choice for me as far as my hopes to have a natural water birth. Does everyone have to go every two weeks once they reach 28 weeks?
> 
> DH is getting excited he keeps saying I just want him out already, I just have to remind him he's not done "cooking" yet :haha: I think he gets a bit jealous because I can bond much more with the baby and can feel him. He gets to feel the kicks every now and then but its not the same I'm sure.

I have also been very tired. I'm not sleeping well either Bc my hips have been aching at night :-(. I am starting my every 2 week appts now too. I'm excited that I get to hear his heart beat every other week now. I'm scheduling a 3-D ultrasound soon and I'm so excited! It's funny that you mentioned that about your husband. Over the weekend we went out for lunch and my husband said the same thing. He was like "I just want to meet him already! I'm so excited!"
He's been so active lately my husband was watching my belly last night and could see all of the waves he was making.


----------



## adopim

I never really got the true 2nd trimester energy. I had mornings sickness the first part of the 2nd tri and then started getting insomnia towards the middle and has not gone away which has made me exhausted. Lol. 
I started biweekly appointments after 24 weeks. It only adds one extra appt (26 week) because most practices around here start biweeklys at 28 weeks. 
I am so excited for Saturday. We are going to the Wisconsin Dells and it'll be nice to get away for a few days. Though I am having an ultrasound on Thursday just for a quick check before we go (even though it's only about 4-4.5 hours from here my doctor just wants to be sure my fluids and baby are looking good yet).


----------



## Elephant5740

I'm very excited to be in the 3rd trimester! 

Mimzy: My bi-weekly appts do not start until 30 weeks. I have 1 more appt in 3 weeks and then the rest of them will be every 2 weeks.

Sasha: I'm not sure when my next u/s will be but how neat that you will get a 3-D one!

Adopim: Have fun in Wisconsin!

I had my glucose test today. It wasn't bad at all. I drank an orange drink (ew) and had my blood drawn an hour later. They said they will call if i don't pass. I'm leaving for the beach tomorrow and will return on Sunday. Can't wait to relax and get away from work.


----------



## oedipamass

I am SO tired too! My bump also got much bigger (according to the midwife) since last month so I'm thinking we get tired when the baby hits a growth spurt.

That's my new theory anyway. Oh and the summer heat is killing me! Blah


----------



## nikkie122

Hey Ladies! I am glad everyone is doing okay and the glucose test are coming back normal. I have my glucose test next week and am not looking forward to it but I just have to drink it and come in an hour after to have blood drawn. Least I wont have to sit around for hours.. I also get to have a 3D ultrasound scheduled after that. My office does it for free so I got pretty lucky because I know most have to pay for it! I am really looking forward to that one!


----------



## Mimzy3

adopim said:


> I never really got the true 2nd trimester energy. I had mornings sickness the first part of the 2nd tri and then started getting insomnia towards the middle and has not gone away which has made me exhausted. Lol.
> I started biweekly appointments after 24 weeks. It only adds one extra appt (26 week) because most practices around here start biweeklys at 28 weeks.
> I am so excited for Saturday. We are going to the Wisconsin Dells and it'll be nice to get away for a few days. Though I am having an ultrasound on Thursday just for a quick check before we go (even though it's only about 4-4.5 hours from here my doctor just wants to be sure my fluids and baby are looking good yet).

Have fun on your trip do the Dells! I grew up in WI so I'm familiar with the Dells. Me and the hubby went camping this past weekend it was nice to have a little get away... although I have to admit camping while preg is not as fun as before.


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> I'm very excited to be in the 3rd trimester!
> 
> Mimzy: My bi-weekly appts do not start until 30 weeks. I have 1 more appt in 3 weeks and then the rest of them will be every 2 weeks.
> 
> Sasha: I'm not sure when my next u/s will be but how neat that you will get a 3-D one!
> 
> Adopim: Have fun in Wisconsin!
> 
> I had my glucose test today. It wasn't bad at all. I drank an orange drink (ew) and had my blood drawn an hour later. They said they will call if i don't pass. I'm leaving for the beach tomorrow and will return on Sunday. Can't wait to relax and get away from work.

I don't think I'll get another U/S :( Is it common to have another one after the 20 week one? 

Have fun on your vaca!!


----------



## adopim

Mimzy3 said:


> Have fun on your trip do the Dells! I grew up in WI so I'm familiar with the Dells. Me and the hubby went camping this past weekend it was nice to have a little get away... although I have to admit camping while preg is not as fun as before.

Thanks, my DH and I went there on our honeymoon last October. We are staying at the Wilderness in the timeshare rooms. (The mom of a friend of ours owns a timeshare, she also got us the room when we went on our honeymoon; though this time we have our friends, their family and my 4yo DD going with too!). It's not a huge vacation but a vacation nonetheless. I'm glad that we get a real family vacation in with my DD before the baby comes too. 



Mimzy3 said:


> I don't think I'll get another U/S :( Is it common to have another one after the 20 week one?
> 
> Have fun on your vaca!!

It's not common to have an ultrasound after 20 weeks if you have a low-risk pregnancy and have never had any issues with past pregnancies. I am only having the ultrasound because I had low fluid and high blood pressure in my last pregnancy. Otherwise I doubt that I would be having another one. 
You could get a private scan done, but that's not covered by insurance as it isn't a medical ultrasound (places that do 3D/4D ultrasounds for "fun" rather than diagnostic purposes).


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> I'm very excited to be in the 3rd trimester!
> 
> Mimzy: My bi-weekly appts do not start until 30 weeks. I have 1 more appt in 3 weeks and then the rest of them will be every 2 weeks.
> 
> Sasha: I'm not sure when my next u/s will be but how neat that you will get a 3-D one!
> 
> Adopim: Have fun in Wisconsin!
> 
> I had my glucose test today. It wasn't bad at all. I drank an orange drink (ew) and had my blood drawn an hour later. They said they will call if i don't pass. I'm leaving for the beach tomorrow and will return on Sunday. Can't wait to relax and get away from work.
> 
> I don't think I'll get another U/S :( Is it common to have another one after the 20 week one?
> 
> Have fun on your vaca!!Click to expand...

I'm having the 3-D at a place that does them for really anyone who wants them done. It doesn't go through your insurance, you just pay up front and get pics and DVDs of the baby in there. I'm really excited. Otherwise I wouldn't be getting another one done unless medically necessary.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hi everyone, Hope you are all well! Time is suddenly flying by again - I almost want it to slow down as I am enjoying being pregnant immensely. 

I am a bit more tired too lately so I wasn't surprised to hear that I have 3rd tri anemia - quite common apparently so my iron has been increased.
I had a 28 week scan today - all is fine! Happy! I made the ob confirm that baby is a 'she' - he said, 'that doesn't generally change' (dohhh, I know but I have bought dresses now....) and indeed she is. I have a private 4D scan scheduled in 2 weeks time and then my last national health scan in August at 34 weeks.


----------



## Mimzy3

Adopim I've stayed at the Wilderness, not in the timeshare rooms though. Its a nice place! I agree will be a nice little family vaca for you all before baby comes, a "babymoon" 

I prob won't pay to get a 3D ultrasound I'll just wait to see my little guy in the delivery room. Time is flying so it will prob be here before we know it! Is anyone doing a Maternity Shoot? I've been looking into it but its pretty expensive around here. 

Dime does the anemia put you at risk? Is that why you are having another U/S at 34 weeks?

Anyone else have their fundal height measured? My midwife did it for the first time Monday and it was only 24cm she said she was not concerned about it though with a women my size. Funny cause my OB before I switched had told me to "slow down on the weight gain" and my midwife things I'm small. :wacko:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Adopim I've stayed at the Wilderness, not in the timeshare rooms though. Its a nice place! I agree will be a nice little family vaca for you all before baby comes, a "babymoon"
> 
> I prob won't pay to get a 3D ultrasound I'll just wait to see my little guy in the delivery room. Time is flying so it will prob be here before we know it! Is anyone doing a Maternity Shoot? I've been looking into it but its pretty expensive around here.
> 
> Dime does the anemia put you at risk? Is that why you are having another U/S at 34 weeks?
> 
> Anyone else have their fundal height measured? My midwife did it for the first time Monday and it was only 24cm she said she was not concerned about it though with a women my size. Funny cause my OB before I switched had told me to "slow down on the weight gain" and my midwife things I'm small. :wacko:

My dr does my fundal height every visit. It was 27cm last time I went. Baby had a growth spurt this past weekend too I think Bc everyone at work said on Monday that I looked like I grew over night. I also felt more achy over the weekend too. I weighed myself this morning and gained 3lb since Father's Day so he must be growing fast! His movements hurt a little sometimes now.


----------



## adopim

The timeshare rooms are like condos basically. The room we are staying in is a 3 bedroom. It's a much nicer place than the hotels I usually stay at when I get places that's for sure! :haha: 
I take my weekly belly shots, but that's going to be pretty much the extent of "maternity" photos. We just can't afford it. So we probably won't be doing one. My nurse and OB were disappointed when I told them that because they both said how wonderful I look pregnant, but it's just one of those expenses that I don't need. I won't be doing a private 3D/4D ultrasound for that reason too. I had one with my first, but the session was given to me as a gift from a friend of mine. 
My doctor has measured my fundal height for a number of weeks now. I don't know the measurement but she says that it looks good every time. That's all i know. Lol.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Mimsy, anemia puts me at no risk but just means you can be extra lethargic - I always have a sleep in the afternoon so it's not a problem.
I live in Spain and the national health is very good - we get 5 u/s in total for a normal pregnancy. 
We saw baby again today and I made the ob confirm she is a girl just in case....all good!


----------



## Mimzy3

Dime Cuando said:


> Mimsy, anemia puts me at no risk but just means you can be extra lethargic - I always have a sleep in the afternoon so it's not a problem.
> I live in Spain and the national health is very good - we get 5 u/s in total for a normal pregnancy.
> We saw baby again today and I made the ob confirm she is a girl just in case....all good!

Glad to hear you're at no risk! That's nice you get 5 u/s and glad your little princess is doing good! I would do the same thing if I had another one. Would want that extra reassurance that its def a boy even though I know its not like it would fall off lol it was definitely there in the 20 week u/s pic. 

Sasha sounds like you're right on track! I've read starting around 7 months is when we really start to pack on the lbs. Not something I'm looking forward to! 

I've also noticed my feet seem a little swollen and my rings are starting to get tight. I'm going to try and increase my water intake even more and see if that helps. I fear I might not be able to wear my wedding rings soon :nope:


----------



## cammy

whoops haven't been in here for a while. 

How is everyone??

I am 29 weeks today :D yay for not being an eggplant anymore.

Bub is measuring perfectly and so far no complications and all is good to go through with a VBAC. Bub is transverse at the moment but I have every faith that he will make a move.

So far I haven't really gained weight, considering I lost a bunch in first tri and have only managed to put back on less then half of it. Although I feel HUGE. By bump gets in the way of everything.

I am so achy now days, back, belly, thighs, pelvis, calves, neck, ribs. You name it. I'm just achy all over. 
I have a pregga waddle too :(
and I am ALWAYS tired.

anyways, here is my bump today.

Hope everyone is well.
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mimzy3

Cammy 

Cute bump pic! Glad to hear everything is going well! 

As for him being transverse I agree with you, he still has plenty of time to move. I've read that by 36 weeks is when they say the baby should be in the vertex position. 

My little guy was vertex at my 20 week u/s but I think he moves around a lot still so who knows what position he's in now lol!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Dime Cuando said:


> Hi everyone, Hope you are all well! Time is suddenly flying by again - I almost want it to slow down as I am enjoying being pregnant immensely.
> 
> I am a bit more tired too lately so I wasn't surprised to hear that I have 3rd tri anemia - quite common apparently so my iron has been increased.
> I had a 28 week scan today - all is fine! Happy! I made the ob confirm that baby is a 'she' - he said, 'that doesn't generally change' (dohhh, I know but I have bought dresses now....) and indeed she is. I have a private 4D scan scheduled in 2 weeks time and then my last national health scan in August at 34 weeks.

Third trimester today! Time is going entirely too fast for me too!! It scares me a bit as I'm not really ready. I know once I have my shower and actually have most of my stuff set up I'll feel a lot better. 

I also am anemic and have been put on iron pills. I will say I definitely feel less tired since starting them. Plus the midwife told me being anemic can lead to hemoraging and all of that lovely stuff so I am def making sure to take my pills.

My glucose appointment is next week. Then I start my check ups that are closer together. Crazy that I have all of my appointments thru the end of August booked! With any luck maybe I can convince them to give me another u/s ;) 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## adopim

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Third trimester today! Time is going entirely too fast for me too!! It scares me a bit as I'm not really ready. I know once I have my shower and actually have most of my stuff set up I'll feel a lot better.
> 
> I also am anemic and have been put on iron pills. I will say I definitely feel less tired since starting them. Plus the midwife told me being anemic can lead to hemoraging and all of that lovely stuff so I am def making sure to take my pills.
> 
> My glucose appointment is next week. Then I start my check ups that are closer together. Crazy that I have all of my appointments thru the end of August booked! With any luck maybe I can convince them to give me another u/s ;)
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend

I know what you mean about feeling unprepared. I've got some things bought and some things done, yet I still feel like I'm not anywhere close to ready. And I don't know if I'll even have a baby shower so it's kind of a wait and see type thing. We registered for a carseat/stroller, but I'm hoping to wait to buy that until August at the earliest of we can.

I had my ultrasound yesterday. The tech didn't say anything about my fluid level, but I'm sure that it's fine or else the doctor would have called. We didn't get a very good view of her, but she is head down and decided to face my back for most of the ultrasound. I may get another ultrasound to check my fluid in a few weeks but we'll see.


----------



## Mimzy3

Litebright I agree time is going sooo fast! And I'm a little nervous too.. so it can slow down any time! DH thinks its going slow but I think cause he doesn't have to worry about the labor part lol... I will also feel a little better I think once we have the shower. But mine isn't till Aug 10th. How did you ladies find out u were anemic? Did they do blood work because they suspected? 

I know this may sound crazy but is anyone thinking of doing Placenta Encapsulation? I've read that there are some really good benefits from it.


----------



## Elephant5740

I got back from vacation yesterday and enjoyed reading all of your posts. Sounds like everyone is doing great. I received my results from my glucose testing and everything looked fine (phew!) but they did say my iron was low and so now i have to take a supplement every evening with my prenatal vitamins. Sounds like some of you are in the same boat.

Mimzy-to answer your question about anemic testing, my obgyn tested for this with my glucose test.


----------



## Sasha14

Hi ladies! Hope all are doing well! I'm feeling a little unprepared myself. My shower is this month so I'm hoping I feel better after we get some stuff for him and finish his room. I've also been thinking about my c-section a lot lately. My nerves are at a high right now. I can't wait to meet him but I'm terrified of the recovery. I've heard from a lot of other woman that its not that bad and the pain isn't too bad either but im still scared out of my mind. Hoping that when I see and hold my baby boy that the pain will all disappear.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope all are doing well! I'm feeling a little unprepared myself. My shower is this month so I'm hoping I feel better after we get some stuff for him and finish his room. I've also been thinking about my c-section a lot lately. My nerves are at a high right now. I can't wait to meet him but I'm terrified of the recovery. I've heard from a lot of other woman that its not that bad and the pain isn't too bad either but im still scared out of my mind. Hoping that when I see and hold my baby boy that the pain will all disappear.

I totally understand the nerves, I think that's only normal we've never done this before and its such a huge thing so it makes sense for us to be nervous. Two of my coworkers had C-sections and they said they weren't bad at all. And one of my coworkers who is preg now is opting for a csection this time around because with her vaginal birth 3 years ago she tore very bad and the recovery was actually longer for her than a csection would of been. 

I'm positive when you see your little prince you'll be on cloud 9 and it will all be worth it!! :hugs:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope all are doing well! I'm feeling a little unprepared myself. My shower is this month so I'm hoping I feel better after we get some stuff for him and finish his room. I've also been thinking about my c-section a lot lately. My nerves are at a high right now. I can't wait to meet him but I'm terrified of the recovery. I've heard from a lot of other woman that its not that bad and the pain isn't too bad either but im still scared out of my mind. Hoping that when I see and hold my baby boy that the pain will all disappear.
> 
> I totally understand the nerves, I think that's only normal we've never done this before and its such a huge thing so it makes sense for us to be nervous. Two of my coworkers had C-sections and they said they weren't bad at all. And one of my coworkers who is preg now is opting for a csection this time around because with her vaginal birth 3 years ago she tore very bad and the recovery was actually longer for her than a csection would of been.
> 
> I'm positive when you see your little prince you'll be on cloud 9 and it will all be worth it!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm hoping! I had surgery on my uterus (laparoscopy) about a year and a half ago and did ok with that so im hoping this is similar. I just can't wait to hold him in my arms! The wait is horrible lol!


----------



## Mimzy3

Ladies I had my glucose test today. I ate breakfast as usual then didn't eat anything for two hours and had my test. The orange drink they gave me didn't taste all that bad. Just like sugary orange soda. After my test I ate lunch and now I just feel "off". My stomach feels like a sour stomach which I sorta of had after drinking the orange stuff but it is way worse now. I feel very tired, mild headache, and just odd feeling hard to explain, kinda dizzy. I'm thinking it has to be related to the drink? I don't normally eat sugary stuff and never drink anything but water, milk, and coconut water so maybe I'm just not used to this :shrug: Looking for some insight if anyone else felt odd after their test.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Mimzy, it could be a 'sugar overdose', those drinks are just pure syrup and if you aren't accustomed to it, then it may play you up. When I did mine, I thought it would be clever to go to the beach for a walk afterwards but mid-walk, I felt like I was about to pass out. I nearly phone DH to come and get me because I wasn't sure I was going able to get home.


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy-i agree with Dime , those drinks have 50 grams of sugar! I'm the same as you, i never drink any soda or anything that has that much sugar so your body may be reacting to the large amount of sugar. Keep drinking plenty of water throughout the day and if it gets worse, lay down and give your dr. a call.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Ladies I had my glucose test today. I ate breakfast as usual then didn't eat anything for two hours and had my test. The orange drink they gave me didn't taste all that bad. Just like sugary orange soda. After my test I ate lunch and now I just feel "off". My stomach feels like a sour stomach which I sorta of had after drinking the orange stuff but it is way worse now. I feel very tired, mild headache, and just odd feeling hard to explain, kinda dizzy. I'm thinking it has to be related to the drink? I don't normally eat sugary stuff and never drink anything but water, milk, and coconut water so maybe I'm just not used to this :shrug: Looking for some insight if anyone else felt odd after their test.

Oh yeah... I felt so sick. I was nauseous as heck after I drank mine. I drink only water all dag with the occasional glass of OJ a few times a week and my body just reacted to all of that sugar. Once I left after they drew the last of the blood they needed I chugged a water and had a bagel with cream cheese and felt so much better. I'm sure it was just a sugar overload since your not used to it.


----------



## cammy

I had a very similar reaction to the drink. I was so dizzy and nauseous and got very very light headed. It was horrible. So glad I had my sister with me.

I am actually feeling like time is going sooooo slow. So happy to be 30 weeks on friday :D

Did or is anyone in hear having a baby shower for bubs other then their first? I'm not sure if I should have one.


----------



## Mimzy3

Thanks ladies! I feel much better today. It must of just been "sugar overload". I hope I passed because I don't want to do that again with double the dose! :nope:

So today I'm in my third trimester :happydance: I'm sure the further we get into our third trimester we'll be hoping the time is still going fast! I hope all you ladies have a fun fourth of July and hopefully get a little time to kick your feet up.


----------



## Elephant5740

Happy Independence Day to everyone!

Cammy: Are your friends/family thinking of throwing you a shower for your second baby or do you want to throw your own shower? I ask this because in the states we do not usually throw our own showers and i would not recommend throwing your own esp if this is your second. But if your friends/family want to throw you one, that would be nice. We had a second shower for one of my cousins bc her 1st child was so far apart from her 2nd child - we actually called it a "sprinkle" and mostly gave her diapers, wet wipes, etc.


----------



## cammy

Mimzy3 said:


> Thanks ladies! I feel much better today. It must of just been "sugar overload". I hope I passed because I don't want to do that again with double the dose! :nope:
> 
> So today I'm in my third trimester :happydance: I'm sure the further we get into our third trimester we'll be hoping the time is still going fast! I hope all you ladies have a fun fourth of July and hopefully get a little time to kick your feet up.

glad to hear. :D

I actually skipped the first test and went straight to the big one because I already had GD with my first son. I hated it, so glad I only had to do it once.



Elephant5740 said:


> Happy Independence Day to everyone!
> 
> Cammy: Are your friends/family thinking of throwing you a shower for your second baby or do you want to throw your own shower? I ask this because in the states we do not usually throw our own showers and i would not recommend throwing your own esp if this is your second. But if your friends/family want to throw you one, that would be nice. We had a second shower for one of my cousins bc her 1st child was so far apart from her 2nd child - we actually called it a "sprinkle" and mostly gave her diapers, wet wipes, etc.

a friend wanted to throw me one but I'm not sure weather to say yes or not. I just have a feeling I'll end up having to make all the arrangements.

Me and OH are thinking more of having a bbq and having a "meet the baby" sort of thing a bit after he is born.


----------



## Dime Cuando

I think I like the idea of a 'meet the baby' party. I'm English so baby showers are only just catching on now so I quite like the idea of it not being all about me and DH and baby partaking. Like you Cammy, I can see myself having to do the organisation which I could do without right now; I'm off on holiday in a couple of weeks and the time I'm home, I'll only have a month to go before baby is here.


----------



## cammy

yeah baby showers aren't very big here either. I didn't even think about it at all when DS, but my best friend at the time went on and on and on about having one. She had alo t of grand ideas for it and said she had it all covered. She got some awesome invites printed and sent out but then it came to the day and she showed up with a try of cupcakes that she said I still had to ice :S 

Weirdly and thankfully my dad turned up with a whole bunch of decorations and games planned for me. 

It turned out to be pretty fun.

But anyway, I think I like this idea more. We already have everything and I don't like the idea of asking for things. I much prefer just to invite all the people we care about to come meet our precious new baby.


----------



## Mimzy3

Me and OH are thinking more of having a bbq and having a "meet the baby" sort of thing a bit after he is born.[/QUOTE]

Cammy I also like the "meet the baby" idea for your second. And I know you said you weren't crazy about the asking for things but I'm sure some people will end up bringing little welcoming gifts anyways. 

A coworker shared a great idea and I thought I'd share with you ladies. She said to put everything that's on your baby registry also on a registry on Amazon. Put the baby's due date as your shower date. And whatever you don't get from your shower you can get from amazon which is most of the time cheaper than stores like buybuybaby, babies r us, and other dept stores like target etc. And they also give you 10% off the items that were on your registry.


----------



## cammy

That's a pretty interesting idea Mimzy :D

How is everyone going?

We have started to really get into baby mode. Feeling so unprepared and I know I am only just past 30 weeks, but I also know how fast the next 9 weeks will go, if I am on due date.


----------



## Elephant5740

Cammy: i hear ya....i don't like asking for things either and esp if the person giving it will have you do all the planning i would politetly decline the offer 

Love the idea of meet the baby bbq's girls - so cute! 

Thanks for the heads up on the amazon registry, Mimzy!

Dime: Have fun on your vacation in a couple of weeks! Are you heading anywhere fun?


----------



## Dime Cuando

Thanks Hun.....we are going to Ibiza, just off the coast from mainland Spain. 

So we just had a 4d scan -it was great, but Little Miss Camera Shy decided to keep covering her face with her hands and feet! We managed to get a few good photos though. My dad got to see it with us which was amazing for him at 76, he's never seen a normal scan let alone something so hightech.
 



Attached Files:







VIOLETA HURTADO WEBB_0011.JPG
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Elephant5740

Dime Cuando said:


> Thanks Hun.....we are going to Ibiza, just off the coast from mainland Spain.
> 
> So we just had a 4d scan -it was great, but Little Miss Camera Shy decided to keep covering her face with her hands and feet! We managed to get a few good photos though. My dad got to see it with us which was amazing for him at 76, he's never seen a normal scan let alone something so hightech.

WOW! This pic is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> Thanks Hun.....we are going to Ibiza, just off the coast from mainland Spain.
> 
> So we just had a 4d scan -it was great, but Little Miss Camera Shy decided to keep covering her face with her hands and feet! We managed to get a few good photos though. My dad got to see it with us which was amazing for him at 76, he's never seen a normal scan let alone something so hightech.

Such a cute little profile! I love baby noses lol. Very good pic


----------



## Mimzy3

Dime very cute pic and very cool that your dad got to be a part of it!


----------



## nikkie122

Such a cute picture!


----------



## Dime Cuando

I'm more in love with her than ever after seeing that little button nose. DH just said to stop scanning through the photos as I'm going to 'wear them out'. Lol.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Dime love the pic! I wish it was in our budget to have one of those ultrasounds. They are so neat.

Had my glucose test this morning. I have to say that it really wasn't bad at all for me. I was nervous because people say this drink is disgusting and all that but really it just tasted like extra sugary juice. now I just have to wait for the results. 

On a plus side, according to the Dr I've only gained 17 pounds (although my scale is telling me it's more like 20 lbs). I've been worried about weight gain and really didn't want to use pregnancy as an excuse to eat whatever I want because I know from past experiences how quickly I can gain if I don't pay attention. I've kept very active this pregnancy hiking, kayaking, walking, etc plus I work on my feet and I think it's helped. Hopefully staying active will help me with an easy labor ;)


----------



## Elephant5740

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Dime love the pic! I wish it was in our budget to have one of those ultrasounds. They are so neat.
> 
> Had my glucose test this morning. I have to say that it really wasn't bad at all for me. I was nervous because people say this drink is disgusting and all that but really it just tasted like extra sugary juice. now I just have to wait for the results.
> 
> On a plus side, according to the Dr I've only gained 17 pounds (although my scale is telling me it's more like 20 lbs). I've been worried about weight gain and really didn't want to use pregnancy as an excuse to eat whatever I want because I know from past experiences how quickly I can gain if I don't pay attention. I've kept very active this pregnancy hiking, kayaking, walking, etc plus I work on my feet and I think it's helped. Hopefully staying active will help me with an easy labor ;)

Good job with staying active! I'm doing the same as i've also heard it makes for an easier pregnancy! My twin sister stayed very active with her first and she had a really easy delivery. She ran a half marathon 2 months after!


----------



## Dime Cuando

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Dime love the pic! I wish it was in our budget to have one of those ultrasounds. They are so neat.
> 
> Had my glucose test this morning. I have to say that it really wasn't bad at all for me. I was nervous because people say this drink is disgusting and all that but really it just tasted like extra sugary juice. now I just have to wait for the results.
> 
> On a plus side, according to the Dr I've only gained 17 pounds (although my scale is telling me it's more like 20 lbs). I've been worried about weight gain and really didn't want to use pregnancy as an excuse to eat whatever I want because I know from past experiences how quickly I can gain if I don't pay attention. I've kept very active this pregnancy hiking, kayaking, walking, etc plus I work on my feet and I think it's helped. Hopefully staying active will help me with an easy labor ;)

You have done really well to stay so active. You'll be back in your old clothes pretty much as soon as you give birth!


----------



## nikkie122

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I have been have quite a few ultrasounds lately becaue I had high blood pressure one day and so they just wanted to make sure baby is okay.. But I did get a few 3D pictures yesterday and wanted to share one with everyone!


----------



## Dime Cuando

nikkie122 said:


> Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I have been have quite a few ultrasounds lately becaue I had high blood pressure one day and so they just wanted to make sure baby is okay.. But I did get a few 3D pictures yesterday and wanted to share one with everyone!
> View attachment 641889

Awwww blesssss, those chubby cheeks are so cute!!


----------



## Elephant5740

nikkie122 said:


> Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I have been have quite a few ultrasounds lately becaue I had high blood pressure one day and so they just wanted to make sure baby is okay.. But I did get a few 3D pictures yesterday and wanted to share one with everyone!
> View attachment 641889

Adorable!! Did your obgyn's office do this? Wonder if they will give me a 3D u/s??? I'll have to ask next week at my appt. Love seeing these pics!


----------



## nikkie122

Yes, my OBGYN does this complimentary for all the patients which I thought was really nice.


----------



## Mimzy3

nikkie cute pic! How are you and baby doing now?


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks! Baby and I are good. I monitor my Blood pressure and it is fine. Every time I have an ultrasound baby is doing great!


----------



## Sasha14

nikkie122 said:


> Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I have been have quite a few ultrasounds lately becaue I had high blood pressure one day and so they just wanted to make sure baby is okay.. But I did get a few 3D pictures yesterday and wanted to share one with everyone!
> View attachment 641889

Awwww! My 3-D is tomorrow and I'm soooo excited!
What a cute little munchkin!


----------



## Mimzy3

Nikkie good news! Off topic question but is you aviator your tattoo? Its very beautiful.

Sasha yah so exciting, post pics!

I had my midwife apt on Monday she said I passed my glucose test. But there was sugar in my urine when I went right before the apt. She asked what I had for lunch. I just had a chicken quesadilla and water. She said anything sugary to drink? Then I remember I had one little piece of chocolate after lunch. She said oh that must be it. But how can one little piece of chocolate that I had at 1pm show up in my urine at 3:30pm so strange. She prob doesn't believe me and thinks I ate a whole candy bar or something lol! Note to self not to eat anything with sugar the days I go to the doc.:thumbup:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Nikkie, awesome that your office does it complimentary! I'll only be having another ultrasound if my little girl doesn't turn as she has been transverse this whole time.

Mimzy glad you passed your glucose! I did as well :) although my midwife told me my iron is still low. I already take two iron pills a day and don't eat red meat so I don't really know what else to do!

on another note my husband scored us a free stroller/car seat/base from my MIL neighbor! t looks new - their nine month old is just really big and they decided to buy a new set. And my friend is giving me her daughter's 0-12 month clothes tomorrow. She has really awesome and expensive stuff that she just doesn't want that I'd prob never have spent the money on. now if I only.knew when my shower was I'd feel a little more at ease about having everything for this little one.


----------



## cammy

very cute photos. I wish we could get one :( 

31 weeks :D only 63 days to go...
starting to feel very impatient. :S

Not much has changed in the way of symptoms. Although my stretching pain is a bit worse and I have been waking up early morning feeling extremely sick :( 
Feeling huge as always, although I still haven't even put all the weight back on that I lost in first tri, so I am pretty happy with that.

Our baby room is a total mess haha, there are baby clothes everywhere :S
We had some beautiful sunny days, so I got a lot of washing done and dried but the last lot unfortunately was finished when the rin started. So now they are all struggling to dry in there.


----------



## Sasha14

So I just had to tell you ladies about the 2 rude ppl I came across at work this past week. Let me start out by saying one of the girls is new and I've never seen her in my life. And the other isn't new but I don't recall seeing her very often around the building. The first girl says to me "when are you due?" So I told her and she goes "really?! I'm due in 4 weeks.... Your huge." Meanwhile I could barely tell she was pregnant so did she ever think maybe she's carrying very small? I'm measuring 30 cm at 30 weeks and have only gained 17 lbs so far which is all belly. So the day after this happens I see the next girl on the elevator and she asked the same question and then asked if I was having a boy or girl...I said "boy" she then says to me "yeah I figured you were Bc your nose is puffy". I was mortified!! I've never spoken to this girl in my life! I so badly wanted to say "not as puffy as your ass" and just walk away. Lol! My nose has not changed at all through our my pregnancy. How can you say someone's nose is puffy when you've never really talked to them before or have seen them enough before to even make the before and after comparison? The nerve of some ppl! Ok... Rant over! 

I hope you all have a great weekend and are feeling great too!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> So I just had to tell you ladies about the 2 rude ppl I came across at work this past week. Let me start out by saying one of the girls is new and I've never seen her in my life. And the other isn't new but I don't recall seeing her very often around the building. The first girl says to me "when are you due?" So I told her and she goes "really?! I'm due in 4 weeks.... Your huge." Meanwhile I could barely tell she was pregnant so did she ever think maybe she's carrying very small? I'm measuring 30 cm at 30 weeks and have only gained 17 lbs so far which is all belly. So the day after this happens I see the next girl on the elevator and she asked the same question and then asked if I was having a boy or girl...I said "boy" she then says to me "yeah I figured you were Bc your nose is puffy". I was mortified!! I've never spoken to this girl in my life! I so badly wanted to say "not as puffy as your ass" and just walk away. Lol! My nose has not changed at all through our my pregnancy. How can you say someone's nose is puffy when you've never really talked to them before or have seen them enough before to even make the before and after comparison? The nerve of some ppl! Ok... Rant over!
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend and are feeling great too!

Seriously, some people are just rude and think that they can get away with saying whatever they like to pregnant women. 
17lbs is a great weight - you'll be back to pre pregnancy weight in no time. If the other girl is much smaller, I'd like to know what her baby is living on in there. Every lb of the 26 I've gained is for my little girl and to make sure she's healthy and getting all she needs.
I got a nasty comment from a friend of mine about 'how bloated my face is'....so I know how you feel. I was really quite upset and later she texts to apologise, saying 'she was having a bad day' - ohhhhh fine, take it out on the hormonal pregnant girl then!


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> So I just had to tell you ladies about the 2 rude ppl I came across at work this past week. Let me start out by saying one of the girls is new and I've never seen her in my life. And the other isn't new but I don't recall seeing her very often around the building. The first girl says to me "when are you due?" So I told her and she goes "really?! I'm due in 4 weeks.... Your huge." Meanwhile I could barely tell she was pregnant so did she ever think maybe she's carrying very small? I'm measuring 30 cm at 30 weeks and have only gained 17 lbs so far which is all belly. So the day after this happens I see the next girl on the elevator and she asked the same question and then asked if I was having a boy or girl...I said "boy" she then says to me "yeah I figured you were Bc your nose is puffy". I was mortified!! I've never spoken to this girl in my life! I so badly wanted to say "not as puffy as your ass" and just walk away. Lol! My nose has not changed at all through our my pregnancy. How can you say someone's nose is puffy when you've never really talked to them before or have seen them enough before to even make the before and after comparison? The nerve of some ppl! Ok... Rant over!
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend and are feeling great too!
> 
> Seriously, some people are just rude and think that they can get away with saying whatever they like to pregnant women.
> 17lbs is a great weight - you'll be back to pre pregnancy weight in no time. If the other girl is much smaller, I'd like to know what her baby is living on in there. Every lb of the 26 I've gained is for my little girl and to make sure she's healthy and getting all she needs.
> I got a nasty comment from a friend of mine about 'how bloated my face is'....so I know how you feel. I was really quite upset and later she texts to apologise, saying 'she was having a bad day' - ohhhhh fine, take it out on the hormonal pregnant girl then!Click to expand...

It's good she apologized to you. But some things that come out of ppls mouths are insane. I didn't even ask this girl when she was due Bc she was THAT small that I didn't want to assume she was pregnant. And your right...every lb gained nourishes are little angels


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

People are so insensitive! I would never compare myself to.another pregnant woman because every person and every pregnancy is so different. And at a 17 lb I feel like it's not even possible for you to be huge!


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> People are so insensitive! I would never compare myself to.another pregnant woman because every person and every pregnancy is so different. And at a 17 lb I feel like it's not even possible for you to be huge!

Thanks! I feel very proud of the weight I've gained (or should I say HAVEN'T gained, so far). If it weren't for my hips spreading a little and my bigger belly I would still fit into all of my regular clothes pre-pregnancy. My thighs, arms and face haven't changed at all. Dumb ppl! Lol!


----------



## cammy

Wow that would have ticked me off too. Some people just don't know what is appropriate to say and not.

hope everyone is well. Half way through July, some of us may be having babies next month :D


----------



## Sasha14

Just a quick question ladies.... Are any of you at risk for uterine rupture? I am Bc of the surgery I had on my uterus for uterine fibroids a year ago this past April. My dr might be taking the baby by cesarean between 37/38 weeks now instead of 39. I'm nervous for both me and the baby at this point but I trust my dr. I just can't get it off of my mind. I've read that uterine rupture is very rare and usually occurs during labor and not just spontaneously. But I've also read some horror stories about women it HAS happened to. I'm afraid the baby won't be developed enough at 37/38 weeks and I'm also afraid to go further Bc if my uterus DOES rupture me AND the baby may not survive. I just can't imagine leaving my husband with out his family :-(


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha 

wow that lady is sooo rude and she's preg so she should def know better!! And for the puffy nose thing that doesn't even make sense! I wish I only gained 17 lbs so far! 

As for C-section at 37-38 weeks I think you'll be fine, babies aren't even consider premature as long as they are born at or after 37 weeks. I would trust your doc and better to be on the safe side. 

Today I've had some bad ligament pain must be having another growth spurt. Also has anyone else's bathroom trips gotten ridiculous?! I have the urge to pee like every time I stand up its getting soooo annoying!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha
> 
> wow that lady is sooo rude and she's preg so she should def know better!! And for the puffy nose thing that doesn't even make sense! I wish I only gained 17 lbs so far!
> 
> As for C-section at 37-38 weeks I think you'll be fine, babies aren't even consider premature as long as they are born at or after 37 weeks. I would trust your doc and better to be on the safe side.
> 
> Today I've had some bad ligament pain must be having another growth spurt. Also has anyone else's bathroom trips gotten ridiculous?! I have the urge to pee like every time I stand up its getting soooo annoying!

Omg yes...I've been peeing so much. Sometimes I'll feel like I have to go and it's just pressure from him pushing on my bladder. It gets frustrating lol. I'm getting up like 4-5 times a night too. Makes me crazy! 

Have any of you ladies had pains that feel like a stitch in your side as if you ate a big meal and went speed walking immediately after? Idk if its ligament pain or not Bc it doesn't start in the groin. It's up along my side though.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> Just a quick question ladies.... Are any of you at risk for uterine rupture? I am Bc of the surgery I had on my uterus for uterine fibroids a year ago this past April. My dr might be taking the baby by cesarean between 37/38 weeks now instead of 39. I'm nervous for both me and the baby at this point but I trust my dr. I just can't get it off of my mind. I've read that uterine rupture is very rare and usually occurs during labor and not just spontaneously. But I've also read some horror stories about women it HAS happened to. I'm afraid the baby won't be developed enough at 37/38 weeks and I'm also afraid to go further Bc if my uterus DOES rupture me AND the baby may not survive. I just can't imagine leaving my husband with out his family :-(

At 37 weeks, your baby is concerned as FULL TERM...do fully developed and ready to come out into the world! On a positive note, you coud save yourself those last 3 to 4 weeks of 'hanging around' playing the waiting game. 

I have a 'heart-shaped' uterus so there is always a risk that I will have a c-section and have to give birth early but nothing is set in stone. Time will tell.


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question ladies.... Are any of you at risk for uterine rupture? I am Bc of the surgery I had on my uterus for uterine fibroids a year ago this past April. My dr might be taking the baby by cesarean between 37/38 weeks now instead of 39. I'm nervous for both me and the baby at this point but I trust my dr. I just can't get it off of my mind. I've read that uterine rupture is very rare and usually occurs during labor and not just spontaneously. But I've also read some horror stories about women it HAS happened to. I'm afraid the baby won't be developed enough at 37/38 weeks and I'm also afraid to go further Bc if my uterus DOES rupture me AND the baby may not survive. I just can't imagine leaving my husband with out his family :-(
> 
> At 37 weeks, your baby is concerned as FULL TERM...do fully developed and ready to come out into the world! On a positive note, you coud save yourself those last 3 to 4 weeks of 'hanging around' playing the waiting game.
> 
> I have a 'heart-shaped' uterus so there is always a risk that I will have a c-section and have to give birth early but nothing is set in stone. Time will tell.Click to expand...

I know my book says 37 weeks is full term but when I asked my dr if he would be ok at that time she said "his lungs SHOULD be developed enough". It kind of made me uneasy. Idk...I'm sure he will be fine either way. I'm just a nervous mommy!


----------



## nikkie122

Im sure he would be completely fine at 37 weeks. Like the other ladies said they consider 37 weeks full term so I would think he would def have his lungs completely developed! Try not to worry!


----------



## oedipamass

Sasha14 said:


> Have any of you ladies had pains that feel like a stitch in your side as if you ate a big meal and went speed walking immediately after? Idk if its ligament pain or not Bc it doesn't start in the groin. It's up along my side though.

Yes! I had a late night working a few weeks ago and was doing a lot of running around. I got stitches in my side like I had been jogging or something. I texted my midwife and she said it was round lig. pain probably. 

30 weeks today! Anyone else celebrating any big milestones today?!


----------



## Sasha14

oedipamass said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies had pains that feel like a stitch in your side as if you ate a big meal and went speed walking immediately after? Idk if its ligament pain or not Bc it doesn't start in the groin. It's up along my side though.
> 
> Yes! I had a late night working a few weeks ago and was doing a lot of running around. I got stitches in my side like I had been jogging or something. I texted my midwife and she said it was round lig. pain probably.
> 
> 30 weeks today! Anyone else celebrating any big milestones today?!Click to expand...

Ok good to know! Since I'm at risk for uterine rupture every little pull and pain in my abdomen makes me nervous. It hurts to even walk when I get that ligament pain. Oh what we go through for little babies


----------



## Mimzy3

I got that cramp in my side last night after getting up to use the bathroom. If I wait to long to use the restroom all my little aches and pains get worse. The ligament pain does hurt to walk sometimes and getting up too fast is a big no no. :nope:

I'll be 30 weeks tomorrow! Its like I've gone a full circle first tri I wanted it to go by fast. To be over the MS and into the more "safe zone" of the 2nd tri. Second tri was a breeze and I wanted it to slow down. Now 3rd tri and I'm anxious for it to be over with lol


----------



## cammy

I've been getting that stitch pain for weeks now, but I have been told it's perfectly normal and that it's from having a c-section with my first. So it is probably a different pain to what you ladies are refering to.

Uterine rupture scares the hell out of me :( I know it's rare even though I have had a c-section but I can't help but be terrified by the idea of something going horribly wrong in delivery.



OMG I feel HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot imagine how big I am going to be in 8 weeks time :S


----------



## Sasha14

cammy said:


> I've been getting that stitch pain for weeks now, but I have been told it's perfectly normal and that it's from having a c-section with my first. So it is probably a different pain to what you ladies are refering to.
> 
> Uterine rupture scares the hell out of me :( I know it's rare even though I have had a c-section but I can't help but be terrified by the idea of something going horribly wrong in delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I feel HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot imagine how big I am going to be in 8 weeks time :S

Well I wish you much luck when it comes to your delivery. I imagine your attempting a VBAC? My dr won't even let me TRY. I understand though. I would rather both me and the baby be safe and healthy. I'm just nervous that I'm going to go into labor before my C section and rupturing. Ppl at work have been telling me that the baby had dropped so that scares me a lot. We're not ready yet! Lol


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> I've been getting that stitch pain for weeks now, but I have been told it's perfectly normal and that it's from having a c-section with my first. So it is probably a different pain to what you ladies are refering to.
> 
> Uterine rupture scares the hell out of me :( I know it's rare even though I have had a c-section but I can't help but be terrified by the idea of something going horribly wrong in delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I feel HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot imagine how big I am going to be in 8 weeks time :S
> 
> Well I wish you much luck when it comes to your delivery. I imagine your attempting a VBAC? My dr won't even let me TRY. I understand though. I would rather both me and the baby be safe and healthy. I'm just nervous that I'm going to go into labor before my C section and rupturing. Ppl at work have been telling me that the baby had dropped so that scares me a lot. We're not ready yet! LolClick to expand...

When do you go to the doc next? I have a feeling my lil guy has dropped already too! I need to go to the bathroom ALL the time and I know he is already head down from my last visit with the midwife. I get this weird very sharp and painful pain, that feels like a knife being pushed from my uterus down my vagina. It only lasts a second but it does take my breath away! I've tried to find out online what it could be but keep getting conflicting answers. It happened a few times yesterday and again this morning. I don't go to the midwife again till the 29th. Some of what I've been reading says its just stretching or the baby hitting your cervix some say its "lighting" which happens before labor starts and some say its the cervix thinning?! :wacko:


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy - I had a dr. apt on tuesday and the baby's head was down. I'm not getting the pain you described but i do have a sharp pain in my back that goes down my butt on my right side. Dr. said it's my siactic nerve and that i've been feeling it on my right because my uterus is on that side (she said that where most are located). I hope you feel better and that the pain goes away soon!!
Also - noisey question - why do you have a "midwife" if you are in IL? You don't see an OBGYN?


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant5740 said:


> Mimzy - I had a dr. apt on tuesday and the baby's head was down. I'm not getting the pain you described but i do have a sharp pain in my back that goes down my butt on my right side. Dr. said it's my siactic nerve and that i've been feeling it on my right because my uterus is on that side (she said that where most are located). I hope you feel better and that the pain goes away soon!!
> Also - noisey question - why do you have a "midwife" if you are in IL? You don't see an OBGYN?

Thanks!

I had an OBGYN but switched to a Midwife near the end of my second tri. because I want to do an unmedicated /non intervened natural birth. I'm still birthing in a hospital. The hospital I'm birthing at has a birthing center with water tubs for the midwife patients. I plan to do a natural water birth if all goes well.


----------



## oedipamass

Mimzy3 said:


> Elephant5740 said:
> 
> 
> Mimzy - I had a dr. apt on tuesday and the baby's head was down. I'm not getting the pain you described but i do have a sharp pain in my back that goes down my butt on my right side. Dr. said it's my siactic nerve and that i've been feeling it on my right because my uterus is on that side (she said that where most are located). I hope you feel better and that the pain goes away soon!!
> Also - noisey question - why do you have a "midwife" if you are in IL? You don't see an OBGYN?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I had an OBGYN but switched to a Midwife near the end of my second tri. because I want to do an unmedicated /non intervened natural birth. I'm still birthing in a hospital. The hospital I'm birthing at has a birthing center with water tubs for the midwife patients. I plan to do a natural water birth if all goes well.Click to expand...

I am in exactly this situation. I live in a semi-rural American town but have chosen to use a midwife over the local hospital OB so I could enjoy a waterbirth, fewer interventions, more holistic care, and more control of the process. Sometimes more medicalization isn't necessarily better.


----------



## Elephant5740

AH! Gotcha girls! More power to the both of you!!!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cammy said:
> 
> 
> I've been getting that stitch pain for weeks now, but I have been told it's perfectly normal and that it's from having a c-section with my first. So it is probably a different pain to what you ladies are refering to.
> 
> Uterine rupture scares the hell out of me :( I know it's rare even though I have had a c-section but I can't help but be terrified by the idea of something going horribly wrong in delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I feel HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot imagine how big I am going to be in 8 weeks time :S
> 
> Well I wish you much luck when it comes to your delivery. I imagine your attempting a VBAC? My dr won't even let me TRY. I understand though. I would rather both me and the baby be safe and healthy. I'm just nervous that I'm going to go into labor before my C section and rupturing. Ppl at work have been telling me that the baby had dropped so that scares me a lot. We're not ready yet! LolClick to expand...
> 
> When do you go to the doc next? I have a feeling my lil guy has dropped already too! I need to go to the bathroom ALL the time and I know he is already head down from my last visit with the midwife. I get this weird very sharp and painful pain, that feels like a knife being pushed from my uterus down my vagina. It only lasts a second but it does take my breath away! I've tried to find out online what it could be but keep getting conflicting answers. It happened a few times yesterday and again this morning. I don't go to the midwife again till the 29th. Some of what I've been reading says its just stretching or the baby hitting your cervix some say its "lighting" which happens before labor starts and some say its the cervix thinning?! :wacko:Click to expand...

I go next week. I have to pee a lot too and feel him wiggling on my bladder a lot. My last ultrasound at 30 weeks showed he was head down but not "engaged" yet.


----------



## Mimzy3

Hi ladies hope you all had a good weekend.

So I have another weird symptom! For the past couple weeks when I would go for a walk outside I would get this tingling feeling in my fingers. I though it was just from the heat. Then I started to get it at other times of the day even when I wasn't outside walking. And last night I started to get the tingling then awful joint pain in my fingers! Its worse on my left hand. Its painful even to bend them!:growlmad: Now since this am the pain has not gone away. I feel like I'm 60 and have arthritis pain in my fingers!

I've herd of pregnancy carpel tunnel but that's in the wrists not the fingers right?!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Hi ladies hope you all had a good weekend.
> 
> So I have another weird symptom! For the past couple weeks when I would go for a walk outside I would get this tingling feeling in my fingers. I though it was just from the heat. Then I started to get it at other times of the day even when I wasn't outside walking. And last night I started to get the tingling then awful joint pain in my fingers! Its worse on my left hand. Its painful even to bend them!:growlmad: Now since this am the pain has not gone away. I feel like I'm 60 and have arthritis pain in my fingers!
> 
> I've herd of pregnancy carpel tunnel but that's in the wrists not the fingers right?!

Carpal tunnel effects your fingers too. When you clinch your fist it effects the wrist where the carpal tunnel is. So the tingling in your fingers is normal from that. It's all nerve compression from the carpal tunnel so the pain will radiate.


----------



## Mimzy3

Thank you Sasha that makes sense

All these weird pregnancy symptoms that I never thought I would get while pregnant, never even knew happened in pregnancy! 

How is everyone doing? Ready for the baby to make their appearance and be done with being pregnant yet?:haha:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Thank you Sasha that makes sense
> 
> All these weird pregnancy symptoms that I never thought I would get while pregnant, never even knew happened in pregnancy!
> 
> How is everyone doing? Ready for the baby to make their appearance and be done with being pregnant yet?:haha:

Your welcome. I only know that Bc I'm a physical therapist assistant lol. My arms get tingly sometimes from the elbow.


----------



## Sasha14

I'm very ready for baby to make his appearance. I'm so excited to meet him. Hubby can't wait either...it's so cute. I've been getting that stitch in my sides a lot lately but that's about it as far as symptoms. We went to the mall this past weekend and I had to stop and sit down for awhile Bc it hurt so bad to walk. Everyone waking by prob thought I was in labor lol. They all gave me weird looks.


----------



## nikkie122

I'm looking forward to meeting baby but a little nervous about labor :-/


----------



## oedipamass

Mimzy3 said:


> Ready for the baby to make their appearance and be done with being pregnant yet?:haha:

I am so ready, but I know Bean needs some more baking, so I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## Mimzy3

well ladies we are in single digits as far as weeks... 9 weeks left for me! And who knows baby could come sooner for some of us!:wohoo: hopefully not to soon though! 

Im sure some of you have your baby showers coming up, that's exciting! Getting last final things ready for baby. Anyone get their hospital bag ready yet?


----------



## Sasha14

So I had a dr appt today and she changed my C-section date to September 12th. That's 7 weeks away!! I'm so excited and nervous. This whole pregnancy went so fast so far. 

My shower is this Saturday and I'm excited about that. I can't wait to see all of the cute things that the baby gets. All of this feels so real all of the sudden


----------



## rain31

To be precise exactly 7 weeks left for me, I m schedule for a for C sec on 11th of Sep, almost 11days ahead of my EDD.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha and Rain 

That's very exciting! It will be here before you know it! 

Sasha very comforting I'm sure that your shower is this Saturday. Then you'll kind of have an idea of what you have for baby and what you need. My shower isn't till Aug 10th but I'm already so anxious for it!


----------



## Sasha14

rain31 said:


> To be precise exactly 7 weeks left for me, I m schedule for a for C sec on 11th of Sep, almost 11days ahead of my EDD.

I'm the 12th we are pretty much the same. How exciting!!


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> So I had a dr appt today and she changed my C-section date to September 12th. That's 7 weeks away!! I'm so excited and nervous. This whole pregnancy went so fast so far.
> 
> My shower is this Saturday and I'm excited about that. I can't wait to see all of the cute things that the baby gets. All of this feels so real all of the sudden

My shower is this Saturday too and i'm just as excited!! So amazing you are only 7 weeks away!


----------



## oedipamass

Pencil me in for another Saturday shower!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

My shower is a surprise. It's funny because I've always loved the idea of someone actually pulling a surprise over me, but now not knowing makes me feel so much less prepared! I've still got lots of cleaning to do plus we are redoing the flooring in our room which is good because we will empty it and start fresh. Baby will be in our room until we find a new place around the beginning of the year. I'm very excited to redo our room and decorate for our little girl. Can't believe some of you will be holding your loved ones in only seven weeks. Seems like not that long ago we were all comparing symptoms, wondering if we could have that last drink with friends before we took our tests, sharing our bfps. So crazy!!


----------



## Mimzy3

LiteBright 

I agree seems not that long ago some of us were in the TWW thread! lol 

Has anyone else had swelling? My fingers are so swollen my wedding rings don't fit. :( Things I've read that help swelling are things I already do which is frustrating! They say drink water no caffeine, which I only drink water and milk. Increase potassium, I eat at lest one banana in my morning smoothie every day. And avoid standing for long periods, well I sit on my bum all day at work (desk job). Another suggests moderate exercise and I walk 20-40mins mon-friday. So I'm at a loss of what else to do!!!??:wacko:

Could this swelling be causing the pain in my fingers I wonder? Causing the "carpel tunnel"?


----------



## Sasha14

So excited that today is my shower!  

I had a dr appt yesterday Bc I woke up with some brown spotting. Everything checked out just fine from the tests that they performed and I had another US. He's now weighing in at 5lbs already. I wonder how big he'll be at birth! He has a little less than 7 weeks and at this rate I have a feeling he will be huge lol! 

I hope everyone has a great weekend and wonderful showers for those of you having them.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> So excited that today is my shower!
> 
> I had a dr appt yesterday Bc I woke up with some brown spotting. Everything checked out just fine from the tests that they performed and I had another US. He's now weighing in at 5lbs already. I wonder how big he'll be at birth! He has a little less than 7 weeks and at this rate I have a feeling he will be huge lol!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend and wonderful showers for those of you having them.

Glad everything checked out and you and baby are doing well! I read that ultrasounds used to determine the weight of the baby aren't that accurate. And I know lots of women who have been told their baby was big and it was smaller than they said and vice versa. So I wouldn't count on it to be too accurate. But that's great news that he is healthy! 

Hope you have a wonderful shower, be sure to let us know how it went! :flower:


So last night I started having menstrual like cramping and back pain then it just went away and I was able to fall asleep. Then I woke up at 5am with menstrual like cramping and back pain again. And my little guy was moving a ton and I kept feeling my uterus tighten up. I took a hot shower and the cramps and back ache eased up. I now have this pressure in my vagina and it seems swollen but the cramping and back ache is gone. I have an ice pack on my vagina and it seems to be helping with the pressure. I go to the midwife on Monday. I will have a ton of questions for her! I really hope its nothing and just my body stretching and practising for labor. I was a little concerned that I was going into preterm labor at first, but the cramping and tighting which was prob just BH, have stopped.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> So excited that today is my shower!
> 
> I had a dr appt yesterday Bc I woke up with some brown spotting. Everything checked out just fine from the tests that they performed and I had another US. He's now weighing in at 5lbs already. I wonder how big he'll be at birth! He has a little less than 7 weeks and at this rate I have a feeling he will be huge lol!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend and wonderful showers for those of you having them.
> 
> Glad everything checked out and you and baby are doing well! I read that ultrasounds used to determine the weight of the baby aren't that accurate. And I know lots of women who have been told their baby was big and it was smaller than they said and vice versa. So I wouldn't count on it to be too accurate. But that's great news that he is healthy!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful shower, be sure to let us know how it went! :flower:
> 
> 
> So last night I started having menstrual like cramping and back pain then it just went away and I was able to fall asleep. Then I woke up at 5am with menstrual like cramping and back pain again. And my little guy was moving a ton and I kept feeling my uterus tighten up. I took a hot shower and the cramps and back ache eased up. I now have this pressure in my vagina and it seems swollen but the cramping and back ache is gone. I have an ice pack on my vagina and it seems to be helping with the pressure. I go to the midwife on Monday. I will have a ton of questions for her! I really hope its nothing and just my body stretching and practising for labor. I was a little concerned that I was going into preterm labor at first, but the cramping and tighting which was prob just BH, have stopped.Click to expand...

If there's no bleeding I wouldn't think too much of it. I had this at around week 22 or so. I just drank a lot of water and rested. I had menstrual cramping and BH contractions all day and pressure in my vagina but it just passed after about 24 hours of rest.


----------



## oedipamass

How did everyone's showers go?


----------



## Sasha14

oedipamass said:


> How did everyone's showers go?

Excellent! We got his entire bedroom set with all of the bedding too. A whole bunch of clothes and little essentials. It was a great day. My poor husband had to lug all of the big pieces up 13 steps though...poor guy was so exhausted.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

oedipamass said:


> How did everyone's showers go?

Our surprise shower ended up being yesterday! I had a hunch it was ;) People were very generous and we got most of the essentials. It feels good to be able to make a list now of all of the stuff we will need to get. I feel as though a huge weight has been lifted off of my shoulders :) I hope you all had wonderful showers as well. 

As for the period like cramping, this has just started a few days ago with me as well. I was nervous so I looked it up and seems as though it's pretty normal for third trimester. I still plan on talking to my midwife on Tuesday just to be sure.


----------



## Mimzy3

Glad to hear you showers went well! I can't wait for mine, then I'll feel a little more prepared. 

Litebright and Sasha good to know I'm not the only one experiencing this! I rested pretty much all weekend and I'm not cramping anymore just have bad ligament pain. I guess I'll chalk it all up to "growing pains" I go to the midwife today though so I'll let you girls know what she says about it.


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> So excited that today is my shower!
> 
> I had a dr appt yesterday Bc I woke up with some brown spotting. Everything checked out just fine from the tests that they performed and I had another US. He's now weighing in at 5lbs already. I wonder how big he'll be at birth! He has a little less than 7 weeks and at this rate I have a feeling he will be huge lol!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend and wonderful showers for those of you having them.

Glad to hear everything checked out OK!


----------



## Elephant5740

oedipamass said:


> How did everyone's showers go?

I had a great time at my shower. My mom and sisters put it together. They really did an awesome job! I really hate having all of the attention on me but i think i did OK! I got a ton of great things most off of my registry so that was good. i have 2 more showers coming up - one with my husbands family and one given to me by my friends. I forgot to let you all know my work had a surprise shower for me a couple of weeks ago and they got me a pack'n play. I was so surprised!


----------



## Mimzy3

Elephant wow that's a lot of showers lucky you! 

I had my midwife apt yesterday and for the most part everything went good. Measuring 33cm and she said baby is still head down and HB sounds great. As for me though she told me next time I get menstrual like cramping to make sure that I give them a call. I also told her about the pressure and urgency and she suggested we do a urine culture and a chlamydia and gonorrhea test?! This kind of bothered me why would she assume I have an STD? I'm married and I'm pretty sure they test for that when you initially come in. She never looked down there or anything just said because some of the symptoms I'm describing could be that. UGH I don't know why that bothered me so much. I guess she is just doing her job... am I being to sensitive?


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Elephant wow that's a lot of showers lucky you!
> 
> I had my midwife apt yesterday and for the most part everything went good. Measuring 33cm and she said baby is still head down and HB sounds great. As for me though she told me next time I get menstrual like cramping to make sure that I give them a call. I also told her about the pressure and urgency and she suggested we do a urine culture and a chlamydia and gonorrhea test?! This kind of bothered me why would she assume I have an STD? I'm married and I'm pretty sure they test for that when you initially come in. She never looked down there or anything just said because some of the symptoms I'm describing could be that. UGH I don't know why that bothered me so much. I guess she is just doing her job... am I being to sensitive?

When I went in on Friday for the brown spotting she did a triple screen on me too to check for STDs. It's just protocol I guess. At first it bothered me too but I know it's always going to be negative Bc I'm married and faithful. Maybe they check in case your partner might not be...I don't know. Your not being too sensitive about it.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Elephant wow that's a lot of showers lucky you!
> 
> I had my midwife apt yesterday and for the most part everything went good. Measuring 33cm and she said baby is still head down and HB sounds great. As for me though she told me next time I get menstrual like cramping to make sure that I give them a call. I also told her about the pressure and urgency and she suggested we do a urine culture and a chlamydia and gonorrhea test?! This kind of bothered me why would she assume I have an STD? I'm married and I'm pretty sure they test for that when you initially come in. She never looked down there or anything just said because some of the symptoms I'm describing could be that. UGH I don't know why that bothered me so much. I guess she is just doing her job... am I being to sensitive?
> 
> When I went in on Friday for the brown spotting she did a triple screen on me too to check for STDs. It's just protocol I guess. At first it bothered me too but I know it's always going to be negative Bc I'm married and faithful. Maybe they check in case your partner might not be...I don't know. Your not being too sensitive about it.Click to expand...

I was hoping I wasn't the only one that they suggested that too! I'm going to just assume its protocol like you said. Thanks for sharing your experience with me though I feel better about it now :hugs:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Elephant wow that's a lot of showers lucky you!
> 
> I had my midwife apt yesterday and for the most part everything went good. Measuring 33cm and she said baby is still head down and HB sounds great. As for me though she told me next time I get menstrual like cramping to make sure that I give them a call. I also told her about the pressure and urgency and she suggested we do a urine culture and a chlamydia and gonorrhea test?! This kind of bothered me why would she assume I have an STD? I'm married and I'm pretty sure they test for that when you initially come in. She never looked down there or anything just said because some of the symptoms I'm describing could be that. UGH I don't know why that bothered me so much. I guess she is just doing her job... am I being to sensitive?
> 
> When I went in on Friday for the brown spotting she did a triple screen on me too to check for STDs. It's just protocol I guess. At first it bothered me too but I know it's always going to be negative Bc I'm married and faithful. Maybe they check in case your partner might not be...I don't know. Your not being too sensitive about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping I wasn't the only one that they suggested that too! I'm going to just assume its protocol like you said. Thanks for sharing your experience with me though I feel better about it now :hugs:Click to expand...

Your welcome!


----------



## Mimzy3

Everyone is so quiet on here lately! We're having babies NEXT month ladies! :happydance:

My little guys gets the hiccups 2-3 times a day does anyone else experience this?


----------



## adopim

I feel hiccups a few times a day as well. I most often feel it when I'm trying to sleep though. Lol!


----------



## Sasha14

My little guy gets hiccups at least 3x a day as well. It's so cute!


----------



## oedipamass

What do hiccups feel like?


----------



## Mimzy3

oedipamass said:


> What do hiccups feel like?

Its a light rhythmic kicking or tap in the same area. That lasts anywhere from a few mins to 10mins. I feel it lower like near my bottom, cause babies head down. But the further along I've got I can also see my stomach move with the taps.


----------



## oedipamass

Ah yes! I've felt that! It's like a little constant tapping every 3-4 seconds or so. Thanks! Now I know he isn't going crazy in there!


----------



## Sasha14

Finished the baby room today! So excited but very nervous too! It's going so fast. I'm nervous about my c section but so excited to hold my little munchkin!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha 

How exciting! Are you feeling ready now? It has been going so fast! 

My DH surprised me today with a 3d/4d ultrasound session is was great to see my little guy! Although the pics weren't the best since he was pushed up again my uterus wall and did not want to move lol... He also had his hand up by his face the whole time. She said he was really smushed in there and she thinks i'll go early. But she is not a medical professional so who knows?
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_17.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha
> 
> How exciting! Are you feeling ready now? It has been going so fast!
> 
> My DH surprised me today with a 3d/4d ultrasound session is was great to see my little guy! Although the pics weren't the best since he was pushed up again my uterus wall and did not want to move lol... He also had his hand up by his face the whole time. She said he was really smushed in there and she thinks i'll go early. But she is not a medical professional so who knows?

I DO feel ready but just hoping ill be a good mommy. To be 100% responsible for a little helpless human being is scary lol! But I can't wait to give him a great life. 

Your LO has a cute nose and such full lips. So cute!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Cute photo Mimzy.....such an amazing thing to see - suddenly makes it all so 'real'. 
Our LO had her hands up at her face for much of our 4d scan too.


----------



## Mimzy3

LOL he does have VERY full lips, nose and lips just like his daddy! 

I understand the feeling of being a little overwhelmed with the thought of being responsible for this helpless little human. I don't have any experience taking care of babies, have never even changed a diaper! So I'm also worried about that kind of stuff like "will I know what to do?!"


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Finished the baby room today! So excited but very nervous too! It's going so fast. I'm nervous about my c section but so excited to hold my little munchkin!

So glad you finished! That has got to be a great feeling!


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha
> 
> How exciting! Are you feeling ready now? It has been going so fast!
> 
> My DH surprised me today with a 3d/4d ultrasound session is was great to see my little guy! Although the pics weren't the best since he was pushed up again my uterus wall and did not want to move lol... He also had his hand up by his face the whole time. She said he was really smushed in there and she thinks i'll go early. But she is not a medical professional so who knows?

Great photo!


----------



## Sasha14

How do I post pics to this forum? I have some 3D pics to show.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I can't believe it's getting to be time! It feels good to have had our shower and have set up everything. We have ordered all of the little things we still needed and they should come in the mail this week. I think I'm.starting to feel as ready as I ever will. Glad I'm not the only one who's scared tho and hoping I'll be a good mom. There are so many things I feel like I don't know but I'm sure it'll come to us as we go along. 

Mimzy love the pic!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> How do I post pics to this forum? I have some 3D pics to show.

Go to advanced, then select the little paper clip icon and from there you can upload your pic. It won't show up in the little box so to make sure it worked just clip "preview post" and you should see the pic. 

Did you guys just go get them done? Or did your doctor office provide them? 
Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Mimzy3

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> I can't believe it's getting to be time! It feels good to have had our shower and have set up everything. We have ordered all of the little things we still needed and they should come in the mail this week. I think I'm.starting to feel as ready as I ever will. Glad I'm not the only one who's scared tho and hoping I'll be a good mom. There are so many things I feel like I don't know but I'm sure it'll come to us as we go along.
> 
> Mimzy love the pic!

Our shower is Saturday but my mother and mother in-law have helped us a TON already. We have a lot of the essentials already which we are VERY thankful for! Sometimes I feel very ready and other times I get really nervous and scared about it all, I think its just the nerves getting to me since it is getting so close! I'm with you though I hope that things will just come to us as we go along. :thumbup:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> How do I post pics to this forum? I have some 3D pics to show.
> 
> Go to advanced, then select the little paper clip icon and from there you can upload your pic. It won't show up in the little box so to make sure it worked just clip "preview post" and you should see the pic.
> 
> Did you guys just go get them done? Or did your doctor office provide them?
> Can't wait to see your pics!Click to expand...

I'll post it later thanks! We had it done electively at week 30. It just took me awhile to post lol


----------



## JustWant1

Sorry I havent been on in awhile ladies! I hope you are all feeling great with your little beans! I had an ultrasound yesterday and it really worried me. Baby is doing great, strong hb, good growth, but he is completely transverse with his feet by his face! I am not planning on a c-section but know that if he doesnt turn it will be inevitable! My doc told me last week that he was head down so i know i shouldn't worry too much right now. There is still plenty of time for him to turn! And they also said hia weight is measuring at 5 lbs. Some encouragement would be greatly appreciated! Do you have any similar experiences??


----------



## Mimzy3

How is everyone sleeping? I seem to wake up every hour is very annoying! And been getting the worse ligament pain just in my right hip area. My fingers are very achey again too! They have been a constant ache but today they are pretty bad again and even my feet hurt too. I literally drink at lest 3 liters of water a day not sure how I could possible drink any more and that's not including the fruit and milk I also have everyday. 

Another thing is anyone else's stomach rock hard all the time? Its like stretched to the max! My midwife and the ultrasound tech both commented on how hard it was. Its not just from BH which I get often but all the time its hard. :shrug:


Sasha waiting for those pics :coffee:


----------



## Mimzy3

JustWant1 said:


> Sorry I havent been on in awhile ladies! I hope you are all feeling great with your little beans! I had an ultrasound yesterday and it really worried me. Baby is doing great, strong hb, good growth, but he is completely transverse with his feet by his face! I am not planning on a c-section but know that if he doesnt turn it will be inevitable! My doc told me last week that he was head down so i know i shouldn't worry too much right now. There is still plenty of time for him to turn! And they also said hia weight is measuring at 5 lbs. Some encouragement would be greatly appreciated! Do you have any similar experiences??

https://spinningbabies.com/baby-positions/all-positions/sideways

This link has some tips to get baby to turn. But you still have time. If I understand correctly last week he was head down and now he is transverse? Maybe he felt like he didn't have enough room so moved? Try opening that pelvic area...do some squats, sit in the tailed sitting position, lunges. And if he doesn't turn by like 36 weeks or if your very concerned about it now look into a chiropractor who practices the Webster method. Baby could very well turn back on his own again too, can you feel where is positioned? Like would you be about to tell if he flipped back to head down?


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> How is everyone sleeping? I seem to wake up every hour is very annoying! And been getting the worse ligament pain just in my right hip area. My fingers are very achey again too! They have been a constant ache but today they are pretty bad again and even my feet hurt too. I literally drink at lest 3 liters of water a day not sure how I could possible drink any more and that's not including the fruit and milk I also have everyday.
> 
> Another thing is anyone else's stomach rock hard all the time? Its like stretched to the max! My midwife and the ultrasound tech both commented on how hard it was. Its not just from BH which I get often but all the time its hard. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Sasha waiting for those pics :coffee:

Hey sorry about not posting the pic yet lol! I haven't been feeling great since last night and went to bed early. 

As for the whole getting up at night thing, I feel ya! I'm up sometimes 5x to pee and my hips are killing me!!! I can't get comfortable at all. :-( I haven't had the constant rock hard belly though just the occasional Braxton hicks. Maybe the baby is big?


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> How is everyone sleeping? I seem to wake up every hour is very annoying! And been getting the worse ligament pain just in my right hip area. My fingers are very achey again too! They have been a constant ache but today they are pretty bad again and even my feet hurt too. I literally drink at lest 3 liters of water a day not sure how I could possible drink any more and that's not including the fruit and milk I also have everyday.
> 
> Another thing is anyone else's stomach rock hard all the time? Its like stretched to the max! My midwife and the ultrasound tech both commented on how hard it was. Its not just from BH which I get often but all the time its hard. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Sasha waiting for those pics :coffee:

I'm getting up at least 3x's a night to pee so i feel like i'm not getting much sleep either. Also, my stomach is also very hard and i always feel like it can't possibly stretch anymore!


----------



## Mimzy3

Had something kind of scary happen today. After a bowel movement I wiped and I had some light pink spotting and it was def from my vag not bottom area. I called my midwife and she advised me to drink two big glasses of water. So I left work and did just that and took a nap. The spotting has stopped but every once in awhile I feel like a sharp pain down there and feel achey. I just think her response of just having me go drink some water was kind of odd for spotting this late in my pregnancy? Just glad baby has been staying active so lest I'm not too worried.


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> Had something kind of scary happen today. After a bowel movement I wiped and I had some light pink spotting and it was def from my vag not bottom area. I called my midwife and she advised me to drink two big glasses of water. So I left work and did just that and took a nap. The spotting has stopped but every once in awhile I feel like a sharp pain down there and feel achey. I just think her response of just having me go drink some water was kind of odd for spotting this late in my pregnancy? Just glad baby has been staying active so lest I'm not too worried.

That does sound scary.....glad to hear the baby is still active and sounds like you got some rest. Keep us posted. I'm sure your midwife knows what she's talking about but i would be concerned just as you if that was the answer i received.


----------



## oedipamass

Mimzy3 said:


> Had something kind of scary happen today. After a bowel movement I wiped and I had some light pink spotting and it was def from my vag not bottom area. I called my midwife and she advised me to drink two big glasses of water. So I left work and did just that and took a nap. The spotting has stopped but every once in awhile I feel like a sharp pain down there and feel achey. I just think her response of just having me go drink some water was kind of odd for spotting this late in my pregnancy? Just glad baby has been staying active so lest I'm not too worried.

Any more bleeding since then? I'm sure your midwife knows best and if she isn't worried then you shouldn't stress. 

I saw my midwife today and she said the baby was a "floater" and definitely not engaged yet. She told me about the spinning babies websites too, so now I will start doing exercises to get him head down by next visit in 2 weeks.


----------



## Sasha14

Here are some 3D pics from our session at 30 weeks. 
 



Attached Files:







HAYS D_3.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1









HAYS D_15.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Elephant5740

Sasha14 said:


> Here are some 3D pics from our session at 30 weeks.

Great pics Sasha!


----------



## Mimzy3

odeipamass 

no more spotting so not sure what that was all about? :shrug: But I'm just glad it stopped! I think I will take a break from my daily one mile walks for a bit just to be on the safe side. I didn't walk yesterday and I won't today either. 

So your lo is a floater uh lol that's cute. Does that mean the baby hasn't picked a position just kind of floating around in diff. positions? 

Sasha cute pics he looks like he is smiling in one!!!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> odeipamass
> 
> no more spotting so not sure what that was all about? :shrug: But I'm just glad it stopped! I think I will take a break from my daily one mile walks for a bit just to be on the safe side. I didn't walk yesterday and I won't today either.
> 
> So your lo is a floater uh lol that's cute. Does that mean the baby hasn't picked a position just kind of floating around in diff. positions?
> 
> Sasha cute pics he looks like he is smiling in one!!!

He was smiling in that one lol! We have a few of him smiling. At one point he stuck his tongue out in the amniotic fluid and smiled immediately after like he enjoyed the taste of what I ate. We have it all on video. It was adorable!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> Here are some 3D pics from our session at 30 weeks.

Awwwww gorgeous photos!


----------



## Mimzy3

How was everyone's weekend? 

I had my shower on Saturday and we got a TON of stuff we are very grateful for it all. The only bummer with the shower was I had three of my really close friends not show up. They each had some kind of excuse but it was still disappointing that they last min couldn't make it. We just have a few things we still need to get for baby but nothing major. We still need to get our hospital bag all ready but overall I'm feeling pretty prepared. 

I'm sooo tired though all the time! I wish I could go home and take a nap right now, but I'm stuck at work...Speaking of work when are you ladies taking leave? Are you going to work up till the day you go? The plan is for me to work up until the day I go because I just have a desk job and literally five mins away from the hospital.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> How was everyone's weekend?
> 
> I had my shower on Saturday and we got a TON of stuff we are very grateful for it all. The only bummer with the shower was I had three of my really close friends not show up. They each had some kind of excuse but it was still disappointing that they last min couldn't make it. We just have a few things we still need to get for baby but nothing major. We still need to get our hospital bag all ready but overall I'm feeling pretty prepared.
> 
> I'm sooo tired though all the time! I wish I could go home and take a nap right now, but I'm stuck at work...Speaking of work when are you ladies taking leave? Are you going to work up till the day you go? The plan is for me to work up until the day I go because I just have a desk job and literally five mins away from the hospital.

I know how u feel about your friends not showing at your shower. I had 3 make an excuse the day of too. It was disappointing for sure. I still have to pack my hospital bag too. I'm procrastinating lol!

I'm taking leave starting September 10th and my c section is on the 12th. I can't wait to have off! Work is getting to me. My crotch bones feel like there are going to break apart! And my hips are killing me. I hope I'm not getting pubic symphysis dysfunction. :-/ I just want to sleep all day lol!


----------



## Dime Cuando

I work from home so I will work right up until the day too.....my work isn't particually taxing & I can get the odd lay in so it's all good. 

I am just back from our last holiday as a couple! I really chilled out, slept during the afternoons, ate too much ice cream....the midwife is going to kill me but I don't care. She can do one. I did swim and snorkel so I got some exercise in but I am not going to lie, I wasn't going Michael Phelps style......it was just 'fat girl bobbing' really.

I have got to pack a hospital bag too. We are going to the shops tomorrow to buy the last bits we need. We are fairly organised but I have been putting off buying nappies/ wet wipes, breast pads and things that are generally not fun to buy but we can't put it off anymore! 

I opted out of a baby shower in the end for several reasons, mostly time & money & lack of being bothered to organise anything. My sister did offer to do it but I know I would have still had to play an important role in the organisation and I just wasn't up for it. 
I hope you all had great baby showers though and got everything you needed.


----------



## Elephant5740

Mimzy3 said:


> How was everyone's weekend?
> 
> I had my shower on Saturday and we got a TON of stuff we are very grateful for it all. The only bummer with the shower was I had three of my really close friends not show up. They each had some kind of excuse but it was still disappointing that they last min couldn't make it. We just have a few things we still need to get for baby but nothing major. We still need to get our hospital bag all ready but overall I'm feeling pretty prepared.
> 
> I'm sooo tired though all the time! I wish I could go home and take a nap right now, but I'm stuck at work...Speaking of work when are you ladies taking leave? Are you going to work up till the day you go? The plan is for me to work up until the day I go because I just have a desk job and literally five mins away from the hospital.

I can't believe your 3 close friends didn't show up! I would be upset - that is very rude especially if they already rsvp'd. Did they at least send you a gift? If i get invited to a shower and can't make it I still send one. People did that for me too. 
On a another note, I am so glad you go a lot of stuff at your shower! How exciting!
I am also tired all the time and hate being here at work. I work infront of a computer (very boring) all day so i'm miserable. Not sure when my last day will be. I may just work right up until i go into labor - we'll see!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha I really hope you're not getting PSD too, that sounds terrible :(

Dime I was not good this past week myself... I go to the midwife this evening I really hope I didn't gain too much weight! I also have been putting off buying those type of things. Like stuff for breast feeding, have my pump but like nipple cream and pads. 

Elephant yeah I was pretty upset about it. And one that didn't show is who I scheduled the shower around! Picked a date that I knew she could make it too. We had almost 50 ppl RSP and there was prob round 30 that actually showed up. And two ppl who made a big deal about not being invited so I invited them didn't even show?! Which is the reason I didn't invite them in the first place, figured they wouldn't come. UGH but oh well grateful for the people that did come. I'm not sure if they will send gifts or not I guess I'll see if I get some in the next few days. 

I also work at a computer screen all day soooo very boring!!! It is miserable and I hate being here too!!](*,)


----------



## JustWant1

I keep wishing I could take some time off before hand but I don't think it is covered since it isn't medically necessary... But its necessary for my mental health! :) I am getting to that point where I am just tired of being pregnant. I mean literally, the entire year of 2013, we have been pregnant. That is a long time! I just want to stop sleeping horribly because of how uncomfortable I am, constant aches / pains, irritability, just total exhaustion! I just want to meet this little guy already! :D But I know he needs to cook a little longer... 

Stay strong! We are on the home stretch ladies!


----------



## Mimzy3

JustWant1 said:


> I keep wishing I could take some time off before hand but I don't think it is covered since it isn't medically necessary... But its necessary for my mental health! :) I am getting to that point where I am just tired of being pregnant. I mean literally, the entire year of 2013, we have been pregnant. That is a long time! I just want to stop sleeping horribly because of how uncomfortable I am, constant aches / pains, irritability, just total exhaustion! I just want to meet this little guy already! :D But I know he needs to cook a little longer...
> 
> Stay strong! We are on the home stretch ladies!

Is your maternity leave covered? I have to use up all my PTO and sick days then I can apply for short term disability. But I've already used a lot of my PTO this year don't have much left and I hear short term dis. isn't much and won't cover the entire time you're off. So basically a lot of my maternity leave will be unpaid time off. :growlmad:

I had my midwife apt yesterday. Baby is still head down and hb sounds great. Last apt I went three weeks with no weight gain and this time two weeks and gained 5 pounds!! :dohh: She didn't say anything to me about my weight gain though... She wants to start seeing me every week now. Isn't that a little soon to start going every week? I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow. I go again next week and she is testing for the group strep B thing.


----------



## Elephant5740

JustWant1 said:


> I keep wishing I could take some time off before hand but I don't think it is covered since it isn't medically necessary... But its necessary for my mental health! :) I am getting to that point where I am just tired of being pregnant. I mean literally, the entire year of 2013, we have been pregnant. That is a long time! I just want to stop sleeping horribly because of how uncomfortable I am, constant aches / pains, irritability, just total exhaustion! I just want to meet this little guy already! :D But I know he needs to cook a little longer...
> 
> Stay strong! We are on the home stretch ladies!

I hear ya! I can't wait to meet my little gal and I'm ready to just not be pregnant anymore ;-)

Some Dr.'s do write a script to allow you a few days/week off before your due date....maybe yours will!


----------



## cammy

Hey ladies, sorry with the move and being sick I couldn't really get any BnB time in. 


I am feeling very very very very very pregnant right now :O 
I have pretty much everything except for swelling, but I'm sure that will hit me soon too.

Had my first weekly appointment today and Baby boy is no longer transverse but he's also still very high and free. He is measuring average too :D
Next week is a big appointment, bloods, tests, talking about VBAC labour/birth and my options. Got to go through our plan and discuss what sorts of induction we are allowed if we need it. Also going to be talking about the chances of a repeat c-section and possibly booking one as a back up for around 40/41 weeks.

They are going to start giving me a stretch and sweep at every appointment after this next one so that we can have a better chance at achieving our VBAC.

I am soooo ready not to be pregnant but at the same time I am not prepared to be a mum of 2 just yet, so I am glad to have the time.

How is everyone else going?

Who's due date is next?


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

As excited as I am to.meet my little girl, I'm not ready to not be pregnant. I've really enjoyed the whole.experience so far and I'll be sad when I don't feel her moving around in me anymore.
As for working, I'm due sept 28th and my scheduled last day is the 15th. I'd have worked longer but my friends wedding is the 22nd so I'll be busy with that. I am a hairdresser and work on my feet all day but honestly - and thankfully - being pregnant hasn't affected me at work. My baby is still transverse and I think that makes for a more comfortable pregnancy as she isn't kicking my ribs and I don't have any pressure down low. I don't even get up in the night to pee!

On a side note, I wonder who will have their baby first!


----------



## oedipamass

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> As excited as I am to.meet my little girl, I'm not ready to not be pregnant. I've really enjoyed the whole.experience so far and I'll be sad when I don't feel her moving around in me anymore.
> As for working, I'm due sept 28th and my scheduled last day is the 15th. I'd have worked longer but my friends wedding is the 22nd so I'll be busy with that. I am a hairdresser and work on my feet all day but honestly - and thankfully - being pregnant hasn't affected me at work. My baby is still transverse and I think that makes for a more comfortable pregnancy as she isn't kicking my ribs and I don't have any pressure down low. I don't even get up in the night to pee!

Great positivity there!


----------



## Mimzy3

cammy said:


> Hey ladies, sorry with the move and being sick I couldn't really get any BnB time in.
> 
> 
> I am feeling very very very very very pregnant right now :O
> I have pretty much everything except for swelling, but I'm sure that will hit me soon too.
> 
> Had my first weekly appointment today and Baby boy is no longer transverse but he's also still very high and free. He is measuring average too :D
> Next week is a big appointment, bloods, tests, talking about VBAC labour/birth and my options. Got to go through our plan and discuss what sorts of induction we are allowed if we need it. Also going to be talking about the chances of a repeat c-section and possibly booking one as a back up for around 40/41 weeks.
> 
> They are going to start giving me a stretch and sweep at every appointment after this next one so that we can have a better chance at achieving our VBAC.
> 
> I am soooo ready not to be pregnant but at the same time I am not prepared to be a mum of 2 just yet, so I am glad to have the time.
> 
> How is everyone else going?
> 
> Who's due date is next?

Glad you're feeling better! So do you have to go early for a better shot at a VBAC? Is that why they are discussing induction and starting the sweep? Sounds like things will be very soon for you! 

I'm VERY pregnant as well. My feet were like balloons yesterday, I had indents from my sandals on my feet! Ligament pain is prob the worse thing for me and being tired.


----------



## Mimzy3

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> As excited as I am to.meet my little girl, I'm not ready to not be pregnant. I've really enjoyed the whole.experience so far and I'll be sad when I don't feel her moving around in me anymore.
> As for working, I'm due sept 28th and my scheduled last day is the 15th. I'd have worked longer but my friends wedding is the 22nd so I'll be busy with that. I am a hairdresser and work on my feet all day but honestly - and thankfully - being pregnant hasn't affected me at work. My baby is still transverse and I think that makes for a more comfortable pregnancy as she isn't kicking my ribs and I don't have any pressure down low. I don't even get up in the night to pee!
> 
> On a side note, I wonder who will have their baby first!

No pressure and not having to wake up to pee several times during the night sounds great. No wonder you don't mind being pregnant lol


----------



## cammy

Mimzy3 said:


> No pressure and not having to wake up to pee several times during the night sounds great. No wonder you don't mind being pregnant lol

AGREED!!!! Oh my, have I had some very long nights lately. I feel like I need to pee 24/7, no joke. I must have gotten up at least a dozen times last nigh between 11pm and 430am to pee. Gahhh!!! I need to pee right now haha



Mimzy3 said:


> Glad you're feeling better! So do you have to go early for a better shot at a VBAC? Is that why they are discussing induction and starting the sweep? Sounds like things will be very soon for you!
> 
> I'm VERY pregnant as well. My feet were like balloons yesterday, I had indents from my sandals on my feet! Ligament pain is prob the worse thing for me and being tired.


I think that is what they are saying, that they want things to start happening for me at around 39 weeks if I am to achieve a VBAC. They did say they are happy to let me go to 41 weeks though, so I am confused. But I have my next appointment on Wednesday with the head doctor so I will have lots and lots of questions and will hopefully have a better idea of what they are thinking.
I was under the impression that they didn't think I was very high risk but they are already throwing around things like induction and back up CS, so yeah now I am confused.

I really do hope I can go into labour naturally though. I don't mind getting a stretch and sweep to help out but I would rather avoid anything else and just let it happen. But I suppose I can't control it. I just wish they were a bit more open about giving women more time who have had a previous section.

I think I am starting to notice some swelling now. My feet are starting to really really ache and my hands get that sort of uncomfy feeling when I make a fist.


----------



## Mimzy3

Cammy well that's good they would let you go till 41 weeks anyways. Since this is your second maybe you'll go before your due date anyways:shrug:

oh yes the achy feet and hands, I've had that for weeks, not fun! 

So last night I had to go to the hospital. My vision started to go I was having blind spots couldn't even see the computer screen ahead of me. Then my right leg was a bit numb and my feet pretty swollen. I called my midwife and she wanted me to come in. They checked my blood pressure and urine and everything was normal so no preeclampsia which is what I was worried about! But when I was hooked up to the monitor they said I was having contractions every 6 mins so she did a check, cervix is closed and long, baby is head down, she was able to feel his head and he didn't like it he kicked lol. Left hospital went home and had the worse headache all night. So I'm thinking maybe it was just a really bad migraine? Although I've never had one like that before. As for the contractions they don't hurt but I do get them a lot she didn't seem to concerned about them though since I wasn't dilating. You ladies have any thoughts or experience with this type of thing?


----------



## Sasha14

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is having a good weekend! So today and a little yesterday I have been feeling really blah. Head ache and nausea... Almost three up tonight. I got really hot and gross feeling and had to run to the bathroom. My hubby got me a cold wet cloth for my face and neck and that helped. Luckily I didn't vomit Bc I hate it so much! I haven't vomited once during this pregnancy and don't plan to start now lol! My pubic bones are still hurting too. I got up the other day and the pain stopped me in my tracks. Baby is very very active and I can feel his movements both very high and very low so idk if he's engaging or not. 

Anyone else been feeling nausea and icky lately too?


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Cammy well that's good they would let you go till 41 weeks anyways. Since this is your second maybe you'll go before your due date anyways:shrug:
> 
> oh yes the achy feet and hands, I've had that for weeks, not fun!
> 
> So last night I had to go to the hospital. My vision started to go I was having blind spots couldn't even see the computer screen ahead of me. Then my right leg was a bit numb and my feet pretty swollen. I called my midwife and she wanted me to come in. They checked my blood pressure and urine and everything was normal so no preeclampsia which is what I was worried about! But when I was hooked up to the monitor they said I was having contractions every 6 mins so she did a check, cervix is closed and long, baby is head down, she was able to feel his head and he didn't like it he kicked lol. Left hospital went home and had the worse headache all night. So I'm thinking maybe it was just a really bad migraine? Although I've never had one like that before. As for the contractions they don't hurt but I do get them a lot she didn't seem to concerned about them though since I wasn't dilating. You ladies have any thoughts or experience with this type of thing?

My coworker went through this recently. She went to the hospital after a minor parking lot fender bender just to get checked since she had the accident. Turns out she was contracting but didn't even feel it. She was put on bed rest though Bc she ended up dilating shortly after. She gets the contractions on and off still but says they aren't even painful right now.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is having a good weekend! So today and a little yesterday I have been feeling really blah. Head ache and nausea... Almost three up tonight. I got really hot and gross feeling and had to run to the bathroom. My hubby got me a cold wet cloth for my face and neck and that helped. Luckily I didn't vomit Bc I hate it so much! I haven't vomited once during this pregnancy and don't plan to start now lol! My pubic bones are still hurting too. I got up the other day and the pain stopped me in my tracks. Baby is very very active and I can feel his movements both very high and very low so idk if he's engaging or not.
> 
> Anyone else been feeling nausea and icky lately too?

Wow same thing happened to me this weekend but I actually threw up! It was around 3am on Sunday morning I felt super nauseous then went to the bathroom and "got sick" several times. I didn't know if it was from something I ate or from the pregnancy. :shrug: But I just laid in bed pretty much all morning and early afternoon Sunday. I also started seeing the blind spots again Sunday evening. After eating something, drinking some water, and laying down they went away. All day Saturday I had several contractions my stomach kept tightening, but they weren't painful so I didn't bother calling my midwife. And my feet and hands are ridiculous, they are so huge and swollen :wacko: I had a prenatal massage this weekend and I do recommend it was heavenly! I wanted a foot massage but they wouldn't do it, I guess it can induce labor. 

Hope you start feeling better Sasha, not too much longer!:happydance:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is having a good weekend! So today and a little yesterday I have been feeling really blah. Head ache and nausea... Almost three up tonight. I got really hot and gross feeling and had to run to the bathroom. My hubby got me a cold wet cloth for my face and neck and that helped. Luckily I didn't vomit Bc I hate it so much! I haven't vomited once during this pregnancy and don't plan to start now lol! My pubic bones are still hurting too. I got up the other day and the pain stopped me in my tracks. Baby is very very active and I can feel his movements both very high and very low so idk if he's engaging or not.
> 
> Anyone else been feeling nausea and icky lately too?
> 
> Wow same thing happened to me this weekend but I actually threw up! It was around 3am on Sunday morning I felt super nauseous then went to the bathroom and "got sick" several times. I didn't know if it was from something I ate or from the pregnancy. :shrug: But I just laid in bed pretty much all morning and early afternoon Sunday. I also started seeing the blind spots again Sunday evening. After eating something, drinking some water, and laying down they went away. All day Saturday I had several contractions my stomach kept tightening, but they weren't painful so I didn't bother calling my midwife. And my feet and hands are ridiculous, they are so huge and swollen :wacko: I had a prenatal massage this weekend and I do recommend it was heavenly! I wanted a foot massage but they wouldn't do it, I guess it can induce labor.
> 
> Hope you start feeling better Sasha, not too much longer!:happydance:Click to expand...

My hands are crazy swollen too!


----------



## oedipamass

Mimzy3 said:


> My vision started to go I was having blind spots couldn't even see the computer screen ahead of me. Then my right leg was a bit numb and my feet pretty swollen. ... You ladies have any thoughts or experience with this type of thing?

Yes these are all symptoms of a migraine. I get blurred vision, spots, loss of speech, and sometimes half of my body will go completely numb like I'm having a stroke. Terrifying. They have gotten much worse in pregnancy. They're called "hemiplegic migraines" - https://www.webmd.com/migraines-headaches/hemiplegic-migraine-headaches-symptoms-causes-treatments


----------



## Mimzy3

oedipamass said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> My vision started to go I was having blind spots couldn't even see the computer screen ahead of me. Then my right leg was a bit numb and my feet pretty swollen. ... You ladies have any thoughts or experience with this type of thing?
> 
> Yes these are all symptoms of a migraine. I get blurred vision, spots, loss of speech, and sometimes half of my body will go completely numb like I'm having a stroke. Terrifying. They have gotten much worse in pregnancy. There called "hemiplegic migraines" - https://www.webmd.com/migraines-headaches/hemiplegic-migraine-headaches-symptoms-causes-treatmentsClick to expand...

Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## oedipamass

How could I have misspelled "They're"?! OMG pregnancy brain is mortifying sometimes. 
: )


----------



## Mimzy3

oedipamass I didn't even notice lol


So have any of you been "checked" yet? My midwife checked me yesterday and she said my cervix was shorten, soft, and "dimple". When asked what that means she said that she could stick just the tip of her finger in. It exciting to know I'm making some progress already!!! and a little nerve recking as well....


----------



## adopim

Mimzy3 said:


> oedipamass I didn't even notice lol
> 
> 
> So have any of you been "checked" yet? My midwife checked me yesterday and she said my cervix was shorten, soft, and "dimple". When asked what that means she said that she could stick just the tip of her finger in. It exciting to know I'm making some progress already!!! and a little nerve recking as well....

I get checked for the first time at my appointment next week.
I am very much hoping that I have some progress before the birth this time (with my first I was induced at 38+2, with absolutely zero progression. Tho this time is like night and day different in my attitude, daily life, and sex life than last time, so I'm hopeful!)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

My next appointment is at 35 +3 so hopefully they start checking me then. I'm hoping I only have another two weeks or so left - although she is still transverse so who knows!


----------



## Mimzy3

adopim be sure to let us know how it goes. i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you've made some progress this time! why did they induce you at 38 weeks last time? 

litebright I'm with you, hoping for just a couple more weeks! Have they started talking to you about options if she doesn't turn?

Sasha how have u been feeling? I vomited again last night! Had some cramping and was just exhausted today so I stayed home from work. I did read that sometimes vomiting is a sign that labor is near.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> adopim be sure to let us know how it goes. i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you've made some progress this time! why did they induce you at 38 weeks last time?
> 
> litebright I'm with you, hoping for just a couple more weeks! Have they started talking to you about options if she doesn't turn?
> 
> Sasha how have u been feeling? I vomited again last night! Had some cramping and was just exhausted today so I stayed home from work. I did read that sometimes vomiting is a sign that labor is near.

I'm feeling better. My head ache went away and I'm not nauseated anymore. I went to the dr on Wednesday and my cervix is still closed and thick. She did say she's pretty sure I'm having PSD which hurts like a bi#%h! I had the Strep B test too. 2 more dr appts until baby is here!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> adopim be sure to let us know how it goes. i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you've made some progress this time! why did they induce you at 38 weeks last time?
> 
> litebright I'm with you, hoping for just a couple more weeks! Have they started talking to you about options if she doesn't turn?
> 
> Sasha how have u been feeling? I vomited again last night! Had some cramping and was just exhausted today so I stayed home from work. I did read that sometimes vomiting is a sign that labor is near.
> 
> I'm feeling better. My head ache went away and I'm not nauseated anymore. I went to the dr on Wednesday and my cervix is still closed and thick. She did say she's pretty sure I'm having PSD which hurts like a bi#%h! I had the Strep B test too. 2 more dr appts until baby is here!Click to expand...

Glad you're feeling better! PSD does sound very painful from what I've read, sorry you're having to deal with that :hugs: I had my strep b test too, on Tues haven't herd anything so not sure if that means it came back negative or if they would just wait to tell me the results till wed (my next apt) anyways since its really not an urgent matter if you do test positive. :shrug: you ONLY have 2 more dr appointments!! AHH I know you must be super EXCITED! :happydance:


----------



## adopim

Mimzy3 said:


> adopim be sure to let us know how it goes. i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you've made some progress this time! why did they induce you at 38 weeks last time?
> 
> litebright I'm with you, hoping for just a couple more weeks! Have they started talking to you about options if she doesn't turn?
> 
> Sasha how have u been feeling? I vomited again last night! Had some cramping and was just exhausted today so I stayed home from work. I did read that sometimes vomiting is a sign that labor is near.

My blood pressure was high and my fluid was low. I was having weekly ultrasounds to monitor the fluid and they found that she wasn't growing as much as she should have been. It was all borderline. My dr decided that she would be better out than in so I was induced. 
I am also having ultrasounds before every appointment this time, but that is purely because of my history. My blood pressure is slowly rising, but not even close to high like last time and my fluid looks good so far. We'll see how all that looks on Tuesday too!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> adopim be sure to let us know how it goes. i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you've made some progress this time! why did they induce you at 38 weeks last time?
> 
> litebright I'm with you, hoping for just a couple more weeks! Have they started talking to you about options if she doesn't turn?
> 
> Sasha how have u been feeling? I vomited again last night! Had some cramping and was just exhausted today so I stayed home from work. I did read that sometimes vomiting is a sign that labor is near.
> 
> I'm feeling better. My head ache went away and I'm not nauseated anymore. I went to the dr on Wednesday and my cervix is still closed and thick. She did say she's pretty sure I'm having PSD which hurts like a bi#%h! I had the Strep B test too. 2 more dr appts until baby is here!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you're feeling better! PSD does sound very painful from what I've read, sorry you're having to deal with that :hugs: I had my strep b test too, on Tues haven't herd anything so not sure if that means it came back negative or if they would just wait to tell me the results till wed (my next apt) anyways since its really not an urgent matter if you do test positive. :shrug: you ONLY have 2 more dr appointments!! AHH I know you must be super EXCITED! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes I'm super excited but still so nervous! I hope your continuing to do well  I can't wait until we can start posting pics of our babies on here! These pregnancies went so fast.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Sasha14 said:


> I'm feeling better. My head ache went away and I'm not nauseated anymore. I went to the dr on Wednesday and my cervix is still closed and thick. She did say she's pretty sure I'm having PSD which hurts like a bi#%h! I had the Strep B test too. 2 more dr appts until baby is here!

Omg I thought you said only two more days until baby is here! I was like what?! How did I miss that? Lol although two Dr appointments will go by fast I'm sure. How exciting :)


----------



## Mimzy3

adopim said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> adopim be sure to let us know how it goes. i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you've made some progress this time! why did they induce you at 38 weeks last time?
> 
> litebright I'm with you, hoping for just a couple more weeks! Have they started talking to you about options if she doesn't turn?
> 
> Sasha how have u been feeling? I vomited again last night! Had some cramping and was just exhausted today so I stayed home from work. I did read that sometimes vomiting is a sign that labor is near.
> 
> My blood pressure was high and my fluid was low. I was having weekly ultrasounds to monitor the fluid and they found that she wasn't growing as much as she should have been. It was all borderline. My dr decided that she would be better out than in so I was induced.
> I am also having ultrasounds before every appointment this time, but that is purely because of my history. My blood pressure is slowly rising, but not even close to high like last time and my fluid looks good so far. We'll see how all that looks on Tuesday too!Click to expand...

That's right I remember you saying you had low fluid last time. Glad everything is looking good so far!


----------



## Sasha14

Anyone else's hands/fingers killing them?? The last week or so has been torture! I wake up and can barely make a fist and all throughout the day they are hurting so badly. And they are swollen too. My feet and ankles are good but my hands are taking a beating. Lol!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok!

Sasha, my hands have been like the for about a month now. They are worse first thing but never feel 'normal'. I took my rings off on a friend's advice a while but and I'm glad I did because I have sausages for fingers now.

Not long to go now ladies!! This has gone way to fast. I'm looking forwards to meeting our little girl but I've enjoyed pregnancy so much more than I expected to. My DH had to go away to work and is due home in 11 days.....I really hope he's back before she decides its time to make an appearence.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha mine have been that way since third tri started. Its like my knuckles hurt to even bend my fingers. 

Dime I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that she waits to come till DH is home!

So past couple mornings I wake up with menstrual like cramps and dull back ache but it doesn't last long. Anyone else have this or know what it could be?


----------



## Sasha14

I also get light menstrual like cramping early I'm the a.m too. No back ache though and it goes away fairly quickly. Maybe it's just the baby shifting downwards and getting ready


----------



## Dime Cuando

I wake up most nights with stomach pain but honestly.....I think mine is just trapped wind :blush:

I'm getting Braxton hicks, where my bump tightens, but nothing I could imagine being associated with a 'real contraction'. Hard to imagine that I'm as close as I am to my EDD.


----------



## Sasha14

So for most of my pregnancy I was getting dried yellow looking stuff on the tips of my nipples. I figured it was colostrum and when I told my dr about it she said that was most likely it too. But for the last month or so it's slowed down a lot. I never actually saw a fluid leaking out, just the color yellow on my nips when I went to shower. I'm nervous now that I'm not producing colostrum and since I'm having a cesarean in a couple weeks I'm afraid I won't be able to breast feed. :-( Anyone know anything about breast feeding and lack of colostrum with a cesarean?


----------



## Dime Cuando

All I can say is that I've never leaked anything but the midwife did a check the other day to make sure i was producing, by lightly squeezing the nipples and colostrum came out. Try it and you'll probably find its fine.

A friend just had a c-section and she's breast feeding just fine.


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> All I can say is that I've never leaked anything but the midwife did a check the other day to make sure i was producing, by lightly squeezing the nipples and colostrum came out. Try it and you'll probably find its fine.
> 
> A friend just had a c-section and she's breast feeding just fine.

Oh good! I'll give that a try.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha I haven't leaked at all. I think is more common to not leak vs leak. And TONS of women who have C-sections still breastfeed successfully. 

Nipple stimulation is not recommended because it can induce labor, causing uterine contractions. So I'm not sure if I would advice to try and squeeze some out? Maybe just ask your OB if you are really concerned but I'm sure your fine.:thumbup:


----------



## adopim

I also get some mild cramping in the morning and an achy back. I think my back is just stiff though as it sorts itself out after I'm up for a few minutes. 

I have not leaked at all this time around. With my first, leaking started early (like 28 weeks) and I had to wear nursing pads the rest of my pregnancy with her. This time nothing. I can coax out a bit of fluid, so I'm not too worried. 
As far as nipple stimulation, I would never advise it. However, I believe to induce labor the nipples need to be stimulated for long periods of time (I've heard lots of women using their breast pumps for this). Sorry for the TMI, but my DH and I still have quite a bit of sex (usually 5-6 times per week) and he always plays with mine. Unless you're body is completely ready for labor the uterine contractions from nipple stimulation (for a relatively short time) as well as orgasms will usually not actually propel you into labor. This is just based on what I have been told by my doctor and my own experience. Your experience may differ, so always make sure to consult your doctor first.


----------



## Mimzy3

So had midwife apt today and she asked how baby's been moving I said he's not as active past couple days as he was. So she sent me for a "stress test" baby is doing great and while hooked up I had a big long contraction. Nurse was shocked at how long it was. It was one I actually felt too. I guess those menstrual like cramps and back ache that I feel that last for a min or so are contractions, midwife said. But she said that's good, I'm far enough along that they aren't worried about it. 

I was kind of hoping they would check me again because last week I was finger tip dilated, short, soft cervix I was curious to what it was now. But she didn't check :shrug:

How's everyone else's appointments going this week?


----------



## Dime Cuando

Okkkkk well the news here is that I am going into hospital tomorrow to be induced!!!!! OMG. I have a mild case of cholestasis (which I only self diagnosed thanks to Baby & Bump!)....spent two nights itching like crazy & finally bit the bullet and went in to the midwife. Anyway to cut a long story short, they have advised me, since I am over 37 weeks, to be induced to avoid any complications.

DH is getting on a flight and will hopefully make it here. I think he will get here as they said that inductions take time. If not, my sister is with me....
This has all happened wayyyyyyyyy too fast, I feel totally unprepared all of a sudden. I just realised we'd never tried fitting the car seat before...I've done it now but I wish I hadn't put off these silly little things.

Take care all and I will update you all soon!


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> Okkkkk well the news here is that I am going into hospital tomorrow to be induced!!!!! OMG. I have a mild case of cholestasis (which I only self diagnosed thanks to Baby & Bump!)....spent two nights itching like crazy & finally bit the bullet and went in to the midwife. Anyway to cut a long story short, they have advised me, since I am over 37 weeks, to be induced to avoid any complications.
> 
> DH is getting on a flight and will hopefully make it here. I think he will get here as they said that inductions take time. If not, my sister is with me....
> This has all happened wayyyyyyyyy too fast, I feel totally unprepared all of a sudden. I just realised we'd never tried fitting the car seat before...I've done it now but I wish I hadn't put off these silly little things.
> 
> Take care all and I will update you all soon!

OMG how exciting! Good luck! Keep us all posted!


----------



## Mimzy3

Dime Cuando said:


> Okkkkk well the news here is that I am going into hospital tomorrow to be induced!!!!! OMG. I have a mild case of cholestasis (which I only self diagnosed thanks to Baby & Bump!)....spent two nights itching like crazy & finally bit the bullet and went in to the midwife. Anyway to cut a long story short, they have advised me, since I am over 37 weeks, to be induced to avoid any complications.
> 
> DH is getting on a flight and will hopefully make it here. I think he will get here as they said that inductions take time. If not, my sister is with me....
> This has all happened wayyyyyyyyy too fast, I feel totally unprepared all of a sudden. I just realised we'd never tried fitting the car seat before...I've done it now but I wish I hadn't put off these silly little things.
> 
> Take care all and I will update you all soon!

Hope everything goes well tomorrow!!!! GOOD LUCK! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## oedipamass

Dime - How exciting! Good Luck!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Thanks everyone, I'll try and update. It's 3am my time, I'm awake due to this awful itching. It's like I've been attacked by a million Mosquitos. I really need to get back to sleep!


----------



## Sasha14

Hi ladies! Any of you feel like your belly growth has taken kind of a hault? I feel like my belly hasn't grown much since my shower 4 weeks ago :-/ He is still crazy active though. Don't know if I should worry. I'm going to the dr tomorrow so I can ask then too but wanted to see how all of your bellies were doing.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats Dime!! Hopefully your induction goes smoothly :) 

Sasha - I feel as tho my belly is still growing. Now that my girl is head down I feel as tho my bump is lower and heavier too. Are you still measuring ok at your appointments? I'm sure they would have noticed if you had no.growth. I kind of wish I had measured around my belly on my own so I could track how much I grew each week.


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Congrats Dime!! Hopefully your induction goes smoothly :)
> 
> Sasha - I feel as tho my belly is still growing. Now that my girl is head down I feel as tho my bump is lower and heavier too. Are you still measuring ok at your appointments? I'm sure they would have noticed if you had no.growth. I kind of wish I had measured around my belly on my own so I could track how much I grew each week.

What's strange is that my dr didn't measure me last appt. I didn't even think to ask her why not Bc we were talking about paper work and other things. But the appt before that at 34 weeks or so I was measuring a cm above. Idk... I'm just nervous he's not growing now or something even though I feel him moving all day. He seems very strong.


----------



## Mimzy3

litebright so baby girl is no longer transverse! That's great!!! Did you do spinning babies or anything or did she just turn on her own? 

Sasha I'm sure everything is fine, if u were ahead last week even if your measurement didn't increase this week you would be fine. Plus at this stage babies won't grow much more in length they are just fatting up. And if you've dropped your bump may look different or smaller to you. 

I don't really feel like my bump has grown much this week either. Funny cause in the beginning of my preg everyone kept saying how big I was and now strangers can't believe how far along I am when I tell them they always say "wow you're so small" and say they would of never guessed I was that far along. Kind of irritates me for some reason lol


----------



## Sasha14

I was measured today at my appt and she said I was right on the money. That made me feel better. And his HB was good too.  I signed my c section paper today and was sweating the whole time lol! It's all becoming to real. 14 days from today I will be a mommy!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Mimzy3 said:


> litebright so baby girl is no longer transverse! That's great!!! Did you do spinning babies or anything or did she just turn on her own?
> 
> Sasha I'm sure everything is fine, if u were ahead last week even if your measurement didn't increase this week you would be fine. Plus at this stage babies won't grow much more in length they are just fatting up. And if you've dropped your bump may look different or smaller to you.
> 
> I don't really feel like my bump has grown much this week either. Funny cause in the beginning of my preg everyone kept saying how big I was and now strangers can't believe how far along I am when I tell them they always say "wow you're so small" and say they would of never guessed I was that far along. Kind of irritates me for some reason lol

She turned on her own thankfully!! Now I definitely feel all of the pressure down there that everyone's been talking about! What a difference! Although I'm fortunate that somehow I still make it through the night without getting up to use the bathroom. I think it's because subconsciously I know I need to go up two flights of stairs and I have a hard time falling back to sleep. 

It's funny that it bothers you when people talk about your bump size. Sometimes it irritates me too. I just don't know why people think it's their business to tell you whether they think you look tiny or huge. A simple "you look great" would suffice ;-)



Sasha14 said:


> I was measured today at my appt and she said I was right on the money. That made me feel better. And his HB was good too.  I signed my c section paper today and was sweating the whole time lol! It's all becoming to real. 14 days from today I will be a mommy!

14 days!! How exciting to have a definite time frame. While I am really excited about the "where" and "when" aspect of me going into labor, it would be so nice to just be able to plan it all too.


----------



## Dime Cuando

A brief update...i was induced properly Friday and after 12 hours, i hadn't progressed much and they took me down for a c-section. It was all actually fine, im still in hospital as the recovery is a little slower and i have cholestasis do they are keeping tabs on that.
Baby Violeta was born at 20:30hr on the 30-08-13 and she's gorgeous. If i can ilk attach a photo...otherwise ill update when we eventually get home.


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> A brief update...i was induced properly Friday and after 12 hours, i hadn't progressed much and they took me down for a c-section. It was all actually fine, im still in hospital as the recovery is a little slower and i have cholestasis do they are keeping tabs on that.
> Baby Violeta was born at 20:30hr on the 30-08-13 and she's gorgeous. If i can ilk attach a photo...otherwise ill update when we eventually get home.

Congrats!! I hope you have a speedy recovery and I can't wait to see a pic of your cutie pie! I have my c section in 10 days and am very nervous! But you sound like it wasn't that bad so I feel better now.


----------



## oedipamass

Dime Cuando said:


> Baby Violeta was born at 20:30hr on the 30-08-13 and she's gorgeous. If i can ilk attach a photo...otherwise ill update when we eventually get home.

Congratulations! Did the itching stop right away?


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hi all, c-section was fine...I was laughing with the surgeon and nurses while on the table. Seriously nothing to worry about. The next day was a bit sore and you feel a bit helpless as you can't do much for the baby but take it easy.....I was in my feet by the next day changing her.

The itching has basically gone, it's nothing compared to what it was but the medical staff want to see me again in October. I've just got home with baby so will try and post a photo soon...I'm tired having had a shared room at the hospital, we barely slept. 

So my september baby turned into an august baby in the end!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Here's a photo on the ipad, I'll try and post a better one when I'm rested...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mimzy3

Congrats Dime!

So gald you and baby girl are doing well! She looks like a cutie :) 

Sasha you're in the single digits now till you meet your little boy!!! 

I've been soo crampy these menstrual like cramps with back pain that I've been getting on and off for over a week now are starting to get REALLY annoying! It would be nice if my little guy decided to come soon. Just got news last week that DH has to leave for military on Oct 7th for 6 weeks. :(


----------



## oedipamass

Dime Cuando said:


> Here's a photo on the ipad, I'll try and post a better one when I'm rested...

So precious! That sleep sack is gorgeous too!


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> Here's a photo on the ipad, I'll try and post a better one when I'm rested...

What a cutie pie! Congrats


----------



## Elephant5740

Dime Cuando said:


> Here's a photo on the ipad, I'll try and post a better one when I'm rested...

Congrats!! Violeta is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cricks

Hi ladies!
Just found this forum. 
I am 38 +3 as of today. My due date is September 14! Just about 11 days to go!

A little about me. I am currently pregnant with my second child. I have a 23 month old beautiful son. I am told this one is a girl, so I am very excited to have one of each. This pregnancy has been much different than with my son. It has been a lot more painful and well at this point longer (son born at 38 +3). I am very impatient but know she will come when she is ready. 

How is everybody doing? Anybody have any labor signs? Anybody else due the 14th?

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Sasha14

cricks said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just found this forum.
> I am 38 +3 as of today. My due date is September 14! Just about 11 days to go!
> 
> A little about me. I am currently pregnant with my second child. I have a 23 month old beautiful son. I am told this one is a girl, so I am very excited to have one of each. This pregnancy has been much different than with my son. It has been a lot more painful and well at this point longer (son born at 38 +3). I am very impatient but know she will come when she is ready.
> 
> How is everybody doing? Anybody have any labor signs? Anybody else due the 14th?
> 
> Thanks for listening!

Hello and welcome! I'm having a cesarean in 9 days and my original due date was sept 20th. No labor signs as far as I can tell! I'm having a little boy and am so excited to meet him.  I'm a FTM and am very nervous about being 100% responsible for a little ones well being but I def look forward to it at the same time.


----------



## cricks

Sasha14 said:


> cricks said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Just found this forum.
> I am 38 +3 as of today. My due date is September 14! Just about 11 days to go!
> 
> A little about me. I am currently pregnant with my second child. I have a 23 month old beautiful son. I am told this one is a girl, so I am very excited to have one of each. This pregnancy has been much different than with my son. It has been a lot more painful and well at this point longer (son born at 38 +3). I am very impatient but know she will come when she is ready.
> 
> How is everybody doing? Anybody have any labor signs? Anybody else due the 14th?
> 
> Thanks for listening!
> 
> Hello and welcome! I'm having a cesarean in 9 days and my original due date was sept 20th. No labor signs as far as I can tell! I'm having a little boy and am so excited to meet him.  I'm a FTM and am very nervous about being 100% responsible for a little ones well being but I def look forward to it at the same time.Click to expand...

Congratulations! 9 days will be here before you know it. Even though this is my 2nd pregnancy I kind of forgot what contractions feel like. I feel like I am looking up every little symptom on the internet to see if it is a sign of labor. Still nothing though. Maybe your little one will arrive before your cesarean! Good luck either way!


----------



## rain31

The day is 14th Sep, c-section schedule ( 38+ 6) . Another 9 days to go, nervous yet excited .:cloud9:


----------



## Mimzy3

cricks said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just found this forum.
> I am 38 +3 as of today. My due date is September 14! Just about 11 days to go!
> 
> A little about me. I am currently pregnant with my second child. I have a 23 month old beautiful son. I am told this one is a girl, so I am very excited to have one of each. This pregnancy has been much different than with my son. It has been a lot more painful and well at this point longer (son born at 38 +3). I am very impatient but know she will come when she is ready.
> 
> How is everybody doing? Anybody have any labor signs? Anybody else due the 14th?
> 
> Thanks for listening!

Welcome!:flower: I'm feeling very impatient myself! I have been having contractions on a off mostly at night time. Bad menstrual like cramping and backache. With nothing helping not changing positions or anything makes it very hard to get a good night sleep! Other than that I don't think any other real labor signs. Was last checked two weeks ago and was short soft and finger tip dilated. Had apt today but she didn't check, was kind of bummed! 

Has your doc or midwife checked you yet? 

Rain that's coming up, next Saturday! How exciting!


----------



## cricks

Mimzy3 said:


> cricks said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Just found this forum.
> I am 38 +3 as of today. My due date is September 14! Just about 11 days to go!
> 
> A little about me. I am currently pregnant with my second child. I have a 23 month old beautiful son. I am told this one is a girl, so I am very excited to have one of each. This pregnancy has been much different than with my son. It has been a lot more painful and well at this point longer (son born at 38 +3). I am very impatient but know she will come when she is ready.
> 
> How is everybody doing? Anybody have any labor signs? Anybody else due the 14th?
> 
> Thanks for listening!
> 
> Welcome!:flower: I'm feeling very impatient myself! I have been having contractions on a off mostly at night time. Bad menstrual like cramping and backache. With nothing helping not changing positions or anything makes it very hard to get a good night sleep! Other than that I don't think any other real labor signs. Was last checked two weeks ago and was short soft and finger tip dilated. Had apt today but she didn't check, was kind of bummed!
> 
> Has your doc or midwife checked you yet?
> 
> Rain that's coming up, next Saturday! How exciting!Click to expand...

Sounds like the start of labor to me. They say that they are true labor pains if you move and the pain is still there. With braxton hicks they go away. I hope your little one comes soon.
I did have a doctors appointment today and to my surprise I denied being checked. They asked and I said no thanks! I am not sure what I was thinking. I guess I did not want any false hope. I did get to hear baby's heartbeat which is always wonderful. So I just continue to wait now. It is hard to think that it could anywhere from today to 2/3 weeks away. Can't imagine going over my due date ...Yikes! 
Have you had any other symptoms? Good luck!


----------



## Reneton

Hey everyone!
Hope you don't mind another joiner!
I'm due September 26, had a few braxton hicks lately, and a reeeeeeeeeeeeeally good pregnancy! Not sure what I am having though!! 
My doctor is sweeping my membranes/stripping them next week! Have any of you been offered this or are going to?!
Yay for September babies!!!


----------



## oedipamass

Reneton said:


> My doctor is sweeping my membranes/stripping them next week! Have any of you been offered this or are going to?!

My midwife has said she will sweep my membranes if I am still pregnant at 41 weeks, but only then. Why is your doctor sweeping them at 38 weeks? I bet you are excited!


----------



## cricks

Reneton said:


> Hey everyone!
> Hope you don't mind another joiner!
> I'm due September 26, had a few braxton hicks lately, and a reeeeeeeeeeeeeally good pregnancy! Not sure what I am having though!!
> My doctor is sweeping my membranes/stripping them next week! Have any of you been offered this or are going to?!
> Yay for September babies!!!

Fall is a great time for babies!


----------



## Sasha14

I agree, Fall is a great time for babies! It's my favorite season of the year . 

So ladies my cesarean is 4 days away! My dad had a family BBQ last night so we could all get together one last time for the summer before the baby is born. With everyone talking about it I started to get even more nervous than before! I can't wait to be a mom and hold my baby. It's just the procedure that is scaring the hell out of me! I know I'll be fine but I have such bad anxiety. :-/

How is everyone feeling? My hands are still going numb and tingling and my hips and sciatica are bothering me too. I know I'll miss being pregnant but kind of want my body back to my self again lol.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Mimzy where is your husband being sent to? Six weeks without him with a newborn is a bummer :-/

I really can't believe we are in the home stretch here. In some ways it feels like this has gone by so fast - yet when I think that we've been pregnant for the entirety of 2013 that seems like a long time lol.

I'm getting excited at the thought of labor and my little one being here. I really hope I don't have to go another 3 weeks. I'm not having a painful or difficult pregnancy, but I am just impatient to have my little girl.

And I agree - Fall is a great time to have a baby :)


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> I agree, Fall is a great time for babies! It's my favorite season of the year .
> 
> So ladies my cesarean is 4 days away! My dad had a family BBQ last night so we could all get together one last time for the summer before the baby is born. With everyone talking about it I started to get even more nervous than before! I can't wait to be a mom and hold my baby. It's just the procedure that is scaring the hell out of me! I know I'll be fine but I have such bad anxiety. :-/
> 
> How is everyone feeling? My hands are still going numb and tingling and my hips and sciatica are bothering me too. I know I'll miss being pregnant but kind of want my body back to my self again lol.

Within 2 days of having my baby, the hand pain had gone! Not long now, Sasha!


----------



## Mimzy3

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Mimzy where is your husband being sent to? Six weeks without him with a newborn is a bummer :-/
> 
> I really can't believe we are in the home stretch here. In some ways it feels like this has gone by so fast - yet when I think that we've been pregnant for the entirety of 2013 that seems like a long time lol.
> 
> I'm getting excited at the thought of labor and my little one being here. I really hope I don't have to go another 3 weeks. I'm not having a painful or difficult pregnancy, but I am just impatient to have my little girl.
> 
> And I agree - Fall is a great time to have a baby :)

He is going to Arkansas for some training. Lest he's not over seas but still won't be able to see him for 6 weeks :( 

I'm agree sometimes I feel like its gone by fast then I think I've been preg since Jan pretty much all winter and summer lol and Sasha I want my body back to normal too, even though that will still take time after baby is born. I feel your pain! My hands, feet swollen, tired, bad ligament pain especially in my right hip, these contractions waking me up at night!!! Oh and I've been getting a ton of Braxton hicks during the day. I've always had them since before 20 weeks but now they are more frequent and stronger. 

I'm very excited/anxious for labor I just want my little guy to come already! I'm not going to do any form of medical induction unless absolutely necessary but I'm thinking of trying some natural forms soon here if he doesn't come. Just cause I feel an urgency to have him before my husband leaves!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Had my cousin do some maternity photos for my husband and I. It was a lot of fun :) Here are just a few
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0529 2 picasa compressed.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0112 compressed.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0493 compressed.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dime Cuando

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Had my cousin do some maternity photos for my husband and I. It was a lot of fun :) Here are just a few

Beautifullllllllllll.....


----------



## Mimzy3

Very nice pics!!! We had some maternity photos done too when I was 32 weeks! 

Have any of you other ladies been having the feeling like your period is about to start? I get that feeling mostly in the mornings the past few days. Menstrual like cramping and dull backache?


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Had my cousin do some maternity photos for my husband and I. It was a lot of fun :) Here are just a few

How cute!


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> I agree, Fall is a great time for babies! It's my favorite season of the year .
> 
> So ladies my cesarean is 4 days away! My dad had a family BBQ last night so we could all get together one last time for the summer before the baby is born. With everyone talking about it I started to get even more nervous than before! I can't wait to be a mom and hold my baby. It's just the procedure that is scaring the hell out of me! I know I'll be fine but I have such bad anxiety. :-/
> 
> How is everyone feeling? My hands are still going numb and tingling and my hips and sciatica are bothering me too. I know I'll miss being pregnant but kind of want my body back to my self again lol.
> 
> Within 2 days of having my baby, the hand pain had gone! Not long now, Sasha!Click to expand...

3 days! I'm getting so anxious!


----------



## Mimzy3

where have all you ladies gone? Any of you having babies, maybe reason why you've disappeared? LOL 

Had midwife apt today and asked her to check me. Even though I know its no indication on how soon I'll go into labor. I was just curious to whether these contractions I've been having are doing anything or not. And well I'm 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. She said could go into labor tonight, could be weeks. So who knows! Hopefully sooner than later! [-o&lt;

Tonight me and hubby are making Eggplant Parmesan there is this 'theory' that it can induce labor. I know it prob won't work so I don't have my hopes up but its something fun for me and DH to try. I'll post the link incase any of you ladies are interested. We are willing to try anything to get this baby coming, now that he is leaving Oct 7th. My midwife also suggested Evening Primrose inserted vaginally at night time. So I might start using that, I took EPO while TTC. 

https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe?id=6877112

Sasha how are you feeling?! Its right around the corner!!!:happydance: All ready for baby?


----------



## cricks

Mimzy3 said:


> where have all you ladies gone? Any of you having babies, maybe reason why you've disappeared? LOL
> 
> Had midwife apt today and asked her to check me. Even though I know its no indication on how soon I'll go into labor. I was just curious to whether these contractions I've been having are doing anything or not. And well I'm 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. She said could go into labor tonight, could be weeks. So who knows! Hopefully sooner than later! [-o&lt;
> 
> Tonight me and hubby are making Eggplant Parmesan there is this 'theory' that it can induce labor. I know it prob won't work so I don't have my hopes up but its something fun for me and DH to try. I'll post the link incase any of you ladies are interested. We are willing to try anything to get this baby coming, now that he is leaving Oct 7th. My midwife also suggested Evening Primrose inserted vaginally at night time. So I might start using that, I took EPO while TTC.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe?id=6877112
> 
> Sasha how are you feeling?! Its right around the corner!!!:happydance: All ready for baby?

I am still here! 4 days till my due date. I am trying to be patient but having a hard time doing that. I keep thinking today will be the day and nothing happens. I guess I will just keep walking. I do have a doctors appointment tomorrow. We shal see how that goes!!!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> where have all you ladies gone? Any of you having babies, maybe reason why you've disappeared? LOL
> 
> Had midwife apt today and asked her to check me. Even though I know its no indication on how soon I'll go into labor. I was just curious to whether these contractions I've been having are doing anything or not. And well I'm 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. She said could go into labor tonight, could be weeks. So who knows! Hopefully sooner than later! [-o&lt;
> 
> Tonight me and hubby are making Eggplant Parmesan there is this 'theory' that it can induce labor. I know it prob won't work so I don't have my hopes up but its something fun for me and DH to try. I'll post the link incase any of you ladies are interested. We are willing to try anything to get this baby coming, now that he is leaving Oct 7th. My midwife also suggested Evening Primrose inserted vaginally at night time. So I might start using that, I took EPO while TTC.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe?id=6877112
> 
> Sasha how are you feeling?! Its right around the corner!!!:happydance: All ready for baby?

My coworker ate eggplant when she wanted to go into labor and she did that night! Good luck! 

I'm all ready for baby. Just waiting for him now  all of this doesn't feel real. I went to the dr today and he felt my abdomen and said he's predicting 8.8lbs right now. Those newborn clothes aren't going to work out if he's right lol!


----------



## Sasha14

Having my baby tomorrow! It just doesn't feel real. I'm so excited!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> Having my baby tomorrow! It just doesn't feel real. I'm so excited!

Good luck, Sasha!


----------



## Mimzy3

Cricks good luck at your doc apt today! Let us know how it went.:thumbup:
I've been walking too but its sooo hot out here. Been in the 90s so haven't been walking for more than like 20 mins. I know what you mean when you say you keep thinking maybe today will be the day! I'm feeling that way too, even though my due date is still some weeks away, I'm just very anxious! 

Sasha tomorrow you get to meet your little man!!! How exciting!!! :happydance: Wishing you the best of luck! No worries everything will go perfectly :hugs:

Have any of you ladies lost your mucus plug? Yesterday after my exam I had some spotting which I was told might happen. Today though when I had a BM I noticed a small glob of stringy yellowish/white discharge in the toilet. I wonder if that was some of my mucus plug? :shrug:


Elephant how are you!?


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Cricks good luck at your doc apt today! Let us know how it went.:thumbup:
> I've been walking too but its sooo hot out here. Been in the 90s so haven't been walking for more than like 20 mins. I know what you mean when you say you keep thinking maybe today will be the day! I'm feeling that way too, even though my due date is still some weeks away, I'm just very anxious!
> 
> Sasha tomorrow you get to meet your little man!!! How exciting!!! :happydance: Wishing you the best of luck! No worries everything will go perfectly :hugs:
> 
> Have any of you ladies lost your mucus plug? Yesterday after my exam I had some spotting which I was told might happen. Today though when I had a BM I noticed a small glob of stringy yellowish/white discharge in the toilet. I wonder if that was some of my mucus plug? :shrug:
> 
> 
> Elephant how are you!?

Sounds like it could have been some of your mucus plug. Maybe baby is coming soon!


----------



## cricks

Mimzy3 said:


> Cricks good luck at your doc apt today! Let us know how it went.:thumbup:
> I've been walking too but its sooo hot out here. Been in the 90s so haven't been walking for more than like 20 mins. I know what you mean when you say you keep thinking maybe today will be the day! I'm feeling that way too, even though my due date is still some weeks away, I'm just very anxious!
> 
> Sasha tomorrow you get to meet your little man!!! How exciting!!! :happydance: Wishing you the best of luck! No worries everything will go perfectly :hugs:
> 
> Have any of you ladies lost your mucus plug? Yesterday after my exam I had some spotting which I was told might happen. Today though when I had a BM I noticed a small glob of stringy yellowish/white discharge in the toilet. I wonder if that was some of my mucus plug? :shrug:
> 
> 
> Elephant how are you!?

Had my dr. appointment today and nothing exciting. I declined the cervical check again. They said next week since I will be over my due that they will check me no matter what and maybe talk about induction. I did get to hear the heartbeat. That is always nice. So now new news here. Still just sitting and waiting with no symptoms.

As for mucus plug I have not lost mine yet. With my 1st pregnancy I lost it about a week before my son was born. It I remember it looked like a big blob of stuff. Like snot almost. Mine came out all at once and not in peaces.

Good luck everybody!!!!!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Sasha good luck tomorrow!!

I had an appointment today - they sent me for a growth scan. Little girl is still a little girl and is measuring in the 47th percentile. They are estimating her around 6lbs 14oz right now. I hope she stays little, but I know they can be off by a pound in either direction so who knows what she will end up at. 

I've had no labor symptoms yet :/ although today my belly feels heavier and I've got this pain in my groin, but it feels more like a pulled muscle than anything. But it's making me waddle!! haha hopefully that goes away. 

As for the mucous plug - I haven't a clue what it looks like! I would imagine I would know if I was losing mine? But I do wonder if it comes out in pieces if I would just mistake it for discharge? no clue! Hopefully it was yours Mimzy and things start progressing!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

No update yet.from Sasha? Hopefully her section went smooth and her and baby are happy and healthy!!


----------



## Dime Cuando

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> No update yet.from Sasha? Hopefully her section went smooth and her and baby are happy and healthy!!

I had to stay in for 4 days after a c-section so perhaps she is still in the hospital.....


----------



## Sasha14

Hi everyone! Me and baby are home! He is just the cutest thing I have ever seen! Hubby and I are so in love with him. The section went OK. The tugging and pulling was pretty intense and the recovery is a bit rough but I've been taking Motrin only Bc I was nauseas for awhile afterwards. I didn't want to take the Percocet with fear it would make me vomit. But baby is healthy and as happy as can be. I hope all of you are doing well and feeling good.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> Hi everyone! Me and baby are home! He is just the cutest thing I have ever seen! Hubby and I are so in love with him. The section went OK. The tugging and pulling was pretty intense and the recovery is a bit rough but I've been taking Motrin only Bc I was nauseas for awhile afterwards. I didn't want to take the Percocet with fear it would make me vomit. But baby is healthy and as happy as can be. I hope all of you are doing well and feeling good.

Congratulations! Looking forwards to seeing a photo soon of your lil man xxxxx


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Hi everyone! Me and baby are home! He is just the cutest thing I have ever seen! Hubby and I are so in love with him. The section went OK. The tugging and pulling was pretty intense and the recovery is a bit rough but I've been taking Motrin only Bc I was nauseas for awhile afterwards. I didn't want to take the Percocet with fear it would make me vomit. But baby is healthy and as happy as can be. I hope all of you are doing well and feeling good.

YAH!!! :wohoo: So glad you and baby are doing great! What is the little guy's name? Was he as big as they were thinking? Wishing you a speedy recovery! :hugs:

I'm still anxiously awaiting my little guy! Everyday I keep hoping this is the day! But I know I need to be patient I still have 9 days till my due date and everyone keeps saying new moms tend to go late :wacko: Just wish I didn't keep getting these contractions that get my hopes up then disappear! :growlmad: 

How is everyone else feeling?! We are so close ladies! I wonder if some of you have already had your babies!?


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Me and baby are home! He is just the cutest thing I have ever seen! Hubby and I are so in love with him. The section went OK. The tugging and pulling was pretty intense and the recovery is a bit rough but I've been taking Motrin only Bc I was nauseas for awhile afterwards. I didn't want to take the Percocet with fear it would make me vomit. But baby is healthy and as happy as can be. I hope all of you are doing well and feeling good.
> 
> YAH!!! :wohoo: So glad you and baby are doing great! What is the little guy's name? Was he as big as they were thinking? Wishing you a speedy recovery! :hugs:
> 
> I'm still anxiously awaiting my little guy! Everyday I keep hoping this is the day! But I know I need to be patient I still have 9 days till my due date and everyone keeps saying new moms tend to go late :wacko: Just wish I didn't keep getting these contractions that get my hopes up then disappear! :growlmad:
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?! We are so close ladies! I wonder if some of you have already had your babies!?Click to expand...

His name is Jackson Daniel Hays.  And, yes, he was as big as they thought. The dr predicted 8.8 and he was 8.5 and 20 and a half inches long. He's perfect! 

I hope your little man arrives soon! I couldn't imagine waiting and waiting but it's all worth it!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Sasha we need a picture!! 

I still have 11 days left. I'm in a wedding on the 22nd and really really hoping my LO stays put until after the wedding. My thought was if she came by the 15th I'd have time to recover and be ready for the wedding. Now there is so much to do in the four days leading up to the wedding that I am so happy I don't have a newborn yet. My midwife thinks she will stay put until the wedding. She is in position but I have no signs of labor and not really much pressure down there. So that put my mind at ease a bit. Although I know labor can come out of nowhere!


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Sasha we need a picture!!
> 
> I still have 11 days left. I'm in a wedding on the 22nd and really really hoping my LO stays put until after the wedding. My thought was if she came by the 15th I'd have time to recover and be ready for the wedding. Now there is so much to do in the four days leading up to the wedding that I am so happy I don't have a newborn yet. My midwife thinks she will stay put until the wedding. She is in position but I have no signs of labor and not really much pressure down there. So that put my mind at ease a bit. Although I know labor can come out of nowhere!

I'll try and post one ASAP from my phone.


----------



## adopim

Our baby girl made her appearance yesterday. We'd been monitoring my fluid levels and yesterday it dropped to a concerning low. Went to the hospital for induction. Received pitocin at 1:30pm and active labor started about 1:45-2pm. My water was broken by the doctor at 4:30pm an internal check showed about 3cm & 80% effaced. An hour later I was complete and baby was coming. She was born at 5:32pm while I was waiting for my epidural... 6lbs 7oz and 20 inches long :)


----------



## Sasha14

adopim said:


> Our baby girl made her appearance yesterday. We'd been monitoring my fluid levels and yesterday it dropped to a concerning low. Went to the hospital for induction. Received pitocin at 1:30pm and active labor started about 1:45-2pm. My water was broken by the doctor at 4:30pm an internal check showed about 3cm & 80% effaced. An hour later I was complete and baby was coming. She was born at 5:32pm while I was waiting for my epidural... 6lbs 7oz and 20 inches long :)

Congrats! Hope you both are doing well!


----------



## Sasha14

Don't know if my pic post worked but I'm trying anyway  if it doesn't ill try through my lap top.


----------



## Dime Cuando

He's gorgeous, Sasha! Congratulations!


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> He's gorgeous, Sasha! Congratulations!

Thank you! We are over the moon in love with him.


----------



## Dime Cuando

adopim said:


> Our baby girl made her appearance yesterday. We'd been monitoring my fluid levels and yesterday it dropped to a concerning low. Went to the hospital for induction. Received pitocin at 1:30pm and active labor started about 1:45-2pm. My water was broken by the doctor at 4:30pm an internal check showed about 3cm & 80% effaced. An hour later I was complete and baby was coming. She was born at 5:32pm while I was waiting for my epidural... 6lbs 7oz and 20 inches long :)

Heyyyy, I missed this announcement. Congratulations...hope you are both doing great :happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

Congrats on your baby girl! Sounds like labor went fast for you! 

My little guy made his appearance wed night at 10:39pm! I laboured at home for 14 hours then was at the hospital for about two hours and he was born! Took me forever to get to 4cm. I was 4 1/2 when I arrived at the hospital. I got in the shower for pain relive then started saying I can't do this any more! My midwife decided to check me because she said when ppl say that they are prob almost there and sure enough I was 8cm with bulging water bag she broke my water and then I quickly fully dilated within minutes and pushed him out in 15 mins! It was VERY intense 16 hours of labor. But my little guy is healthy and just perfect! He was 6lbs 14oz and 20 inches. I didn't get the water birth I was planning but at lest I got the natural birth I planned! 

Litebright hope your baby holds out till after the wedding for you! 

Sasha baby boy looks so cute with his big smile :)


----------



## Sasha14

Hope to see some pics of these new bundles of joy soon!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Yayyyy Mimzy, congratulations! Hope you are both doing great!


----------



## hannahxc

congratulations to all the women who have given birth, what a rollercoaster of a ride that was! i gave birth to baby liam tuesday the 3rd of september at 19:08 after being induced with gestational diabetes at 39 weeks on the monday evening at midnight, even though it was long, i couldnt have wished for a better birth, really enjoyed every minute of it, not painful at all, well lets say it was bearable pain, i had the epidural at 3 and a half cm to break my waters so that labour would go quicker, but i asked for the epidural to be low so that i could feel my contractions and legs. he was out in 5 pushes . hope all went well for everyone and hope all goes well for the ladies that are still waiting, be back in a few years or months maybe for round 2 ;) xxxx


----------



## hannahxc

hannahxc said:


> congratulations to all the women who have given birth, what a rollercoaster of a ride that was! i gave birth to baby liam tuesday the 3rd of september at 19:08 after being induced with gestational diabetes at 39 weeks on the monday evening at midnight, even though it was long, i couldnt have wished for a better birth, really enjoyed every minute of it, not painful at all, well lets say it was bearable pain, i had the epidural at 3 and a half cm to break my waters so that labour would go quicker, but i asked for the epidural to be low so that i could feel my contractions and legs. he was out in 5 pushes . hope all went well for everyone and hope all goes well for the ladies that are still waiting, be back in a few years or months maybe for round 2 ;) xxxx

i hope you girls can see the photo of baby liam
 



Attached Files:







ImageProxy.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dime Cuando

hannahxc said:


> hannahxc said:
> 
> 
> congratulations to all the women who have given birth, what a rollercoaster of a ride that was! i gave birth to baby liam tuesday the 3rd of september at 19:08 after being induced with gestational diabetes at 39 weeks on the monday evening at midnight, even though it was long, i couldnt have wished for a better birth, really enjoyed every minute of it, not painful at all, well lets say it was bearable pain, i had the epidural at 3 and a half cm to break my waters so that labour would go quicker, but i asked for the epidural to be low so that i could feel my contractions and legs. he was out in 5 pushes . hope all went well for everyone and hope all goes well for the ladies that are still waiting, be back in a few years or months maybe for round 2 ;) xxxx
> 
> i hope you girls can see the photo of baby liamClick to expand...

Congratulations, another little beauty xx


----------



## Sasha14

hannahxc said:


> hannahxc said:
> 
> 
> congratulations to all the women who have given birth, what a rollercoaster of a ride that was! i gave birth to baby liam tuesday the 3rd of september at 19:08 after being induced with gestational diabetes at 39 weeks on the monday evening at midnight, even though it was long, i couldnt have wished for a better birth, really enjoyed every minute of it, not painful at all, well lets say it was bearable pain, i had the epidural at 3 and a half cm to break my waters so that labour would go quicker, but i asked for the epidural to be low so that i could feel my contractions and legs. he was out in 5 pushes . hope all went well for everyone and hope all goes well for the ladies that are still waiting, be back in a few years or months maybe for round 2 ;) xxxx
> 
> i hope you girls can see the photo of baby liamClick to expand...

Cutie pie!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats mimzy, hanah, and adopim!! 

My baby held out for the wedding yesterday :) and according to my midwife appointment this morning she seems comfy in there. I did however go for a long walk today and have felt tight and crampy ever since. I might have just pushed myself a little too hard on the walk. I have an ultrasound and non stress test scheduled for next week, but really hoping I don't need them! 

I hope you are all enjoying your little bundles of joy so far!!


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Congrats mimzy, hanah, and adopim!!
> 
> My baby held out for the wedding yesterday :) and according to my midwife appointment this morning she seems comfy in there. I did however go for a long walk today and have felt tight and crampy ever since. I might have just pushed myself a little too hard on the walk. I have an ultrasound and non stress test scheduled for next week, but really hoping I don't need them!
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying your little bundles of joy so far!!

Hopefully it's any day now !


----------



## Mimzy3

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Congrats mimzy, hanah, and adopim!!
> 
> My baby held out for the wedding yesterday :) and according to my midwife appointment this morning she seems comfy in there. I did however go for a long walk today and have felt tight and crampy ever since. I might have just pushed myself a little too hard on the walk. I have an ultrasound and non stress test scheduled for next week, but really hoping I don't need them!
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying your little bundles of joy so far!!

Hopefully soon! Have you been trying anything else to get labor going? Try sitting on a birthing ball while you watch TV, bouncing or circling your hips.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Its officially my due date! No signs of labor yet, although its only 4am. Going to do lots of walking ttodayand prob bounce on my ball as well. Considering I was at risk for preterm labor, the thought of being overdue seems to be a strange reality now!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Looking through our thread and realized we had at least 5 or 6 angel babies :-( 
I don't know what possessed me to look, but my heart is broken for those who lost their loved ones. I am hoping that all of the others from this thread that we havent heard from in a long while all went on to have happy and healthy pregnancies.


----------



## Sasha14

Any news Litebright???? Is your lo going to be an October baby instead?


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Def an October baby! Still very much pregnant lol but I had my bloody show this.morning so hopefully things will get started :)


----------



## Dime Cuando

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Def an October baby! Still very much pregnant lol but I had my bloody show this.morning so hopefully things will get started :)

Any time now. Are you going in for a natural birth? I remember you had a similar uterus issue as me.


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Def an October baby! Still very much pregnant lol but I had my bloody show this.morning so hopefully things will get started :)

Yay I hope things start progressing now! Keep us posted.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Dime Cuando said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> Def an October baby! Still very much pregnant lol but I had my bloody show this.morning so hopefully things will get started :)
> 
> Any time now. Are you going in for a natural birth? I remember you had a similar uterus issue as me.Click to expand...

Hopefully going in for a natural birth - that's the plan at least! I only have two more days before they discuss induction. Hoping with my bloody show thattthings will get started.

Fortunately my uterus abnormality cause no problems what so ever in my pregnancy! I do plan on having an ultrasound after delivery and I'm all healed and back to normal to see if my uterus is something that can be fixed or just needs to be monitored again next pregnancy.


----------



## JustWant1

Congrats to everyone on your beautiful babies! 

We found out on 9/9 that our baby was frank breech (although we knew at 32 weeks that he was transverse so I was hoping he would turn the other way lol) and was going to have to be delivered by c-section. We scheduled it for 39 weeks (9/20). On 9/12, baby boy wasn't moving around as much as usual and I was having a lot of BH contractions. Tried drinking cold water / sugary drink / eating and laying on my left side to count kicks, still wasn't acting how he normally does. So called the doc and they said go in and have the hospital monitor me for a few hours. :shrug: I told my boss I would be back that afternoon...

We got to the hospital at 11am. They checked me and said I was 3cm dilated and baby had to be born immediately bc of his position. So c-section was scheduled for 1:30pm and he was born at 1:53! It was so fast, we didn't even have time to process it!! 

We hadn't even packed our bags or completed everything on "the list" but it turns out that none of that mattered! Our friends went and packed stuff up for us, 90% of which we didn't even use lol. :thumbup:

Julian Thomas was born 20 inches, 7 lbs, 0.5 oz at 37 weeks + 6 days. 

We are absolutely in love with him!!! He is just so amazing! :happydance:

Congrats to everyone on their little bundles :baby:


----------



## Sasha14

JustWant1 said:


> Congrats to everyone on your beautiful babies!
> 
> We found out on 9/9 that our baby was frank breech (although we knew at 32 weeks that he was transverse so I was hoping he would turn the other way lol) and was going to have to be delivered by c-section. We scheduled it for 39 weeks (9/20). On 9/12, baby boy wasn't moving around as much as usual and I was having a lot of BH contractions. Tried drinking cold water / sugary drink / eating and laying on my left side to count kicks, still wasn't acting how he normally does. So called the doc and they said go in and have the hospital monitor me for a few hours. :shrug: I told my boss I would be back that afternoon...
> 
> We got to the hospital at 11am. They checked me and said I was 3cm dilated and baby had to be born immediately bc of his position. So c-section was scheduled for 1:30pm and he was born at 1:53! It was so fast, we didn't even have time to process it!!
> 
> We hadn't even packed our bags or completed everything on "the list" but it turns out that none of that mattered! Our friends went and packed stuff up for us, 90% of which we didn't even use lol. :thumbup:
> 
> Julian Thomas was born 20 inches, 7 lbs, 0.5 oz at 37 weeks + 6 days.
> 
> We are absolutely in love with him!!! He is just so amazing! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their little bundles :baby:

Congrats!! Can't wait to see pictures! Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Congratulations on your 'surprise' delivery! X


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I had my beautiful daughter Ari Michelle on October 4th at 11:10 am after 45 min of pushing but 41 hours of labor! I labored at home until friday morning at 7. By the time I got to the hospital I was 5 cm and an hour later I was 9cm.I wanted to have an all natural birth and I was successful in that. It was verydifficult and at the end I wanted to give up. I was beyond exhausted having not slept at all in two days. The nurses and midwives kept telling me what a great delivery i had but my oh my was that pain excruciating! I'm so in love with my little girl. the pain sleepless nights, and sore nipples are all worth it!


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> I had my beautiful daughter Ari Michelle on October 4th at 11:10 am after 45 min of pushing but 41 hours of labor! I labored at home until friday morning at 7. By the time I got to the hospital I was 5 cm and an hour later I was 9cm.I wanted to have an all natural birth and I was successful in that. It was verydifficult and at the end I wanted to give up. I was beyond exhausted having not slept at all in two days. The nurses and midwives kept telling me what a great delivery i had but my oh my was that pain excruciating! I'm so in love with my little girl. the pain sleepless nights, and sore nipples are all worth it!

Yay finally!  congrats. Glad you are both healthy and doing well.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Congrats on the birth of baby Ari, Litebright!


----------

